# IUI Girls Part 123



## Candy

Wishing you all heaps of luck.

Hope you get some news soon Kim, Molly   

Will try and remember to lock the old one Holly


----------



## Holly C

IUI GIRLS POSITIVE VIBES LIST 2005 

     

Congratulations and Stay Put Vibes 

        

Minkey 2nd Time Lucky! Baby Agatha Elspeth born Thurs 27th Jan 7lb 1oz 
ShellyM 2nd Time Lucky! Baby Conor born Fri 18 Feb 7lb 12oz
Northern Lass 1st Time Lucky! Thomas born Sun 6th Feb 5lb 8.5oz
Scarlet 2nd Time Lucky! Poppy born Fri Mar 18 8lb 10oz
Elly 1st Time Lucky! Twins Nicholas & Alexander born Sun 6th Feb 3lb 14oz and 3lb 15oz
Oink Natural Pregnancy!!! Baby Myles Roger born 14th of March 6lb 14oz
Morgan 26.08.04 IVF convert Twins Robin and Oliver born Fri 8th April 6lb 7oz and 7lb 10oz
Floss 2nd Time Lucky! Twins Jacob & Isaac born March 3rd 2lb 10oz and 2lb 8oz
Thirtysix 1st Time Lucky! Baby Imogen Daisy born Tues April 19 7lbs 6oz
Candy IVF convert Baby Jacob Edward born Friday July 08 7lb 8oz
Fone 13.12.04 1st Time Lucky! Twins Molly Katharine, born 01 August, 5lbs 3oz and Thomas Graham, 6lbs9oz
Jannie38 28.01.05 3rd Time Lucky! 
KatyA 08.02.05 2nd time Lucky
Aussie Meg - IVF Convert BFP with twins! 
Claire the Minx aka Dragoon 22.03.05 2nd time Lucky! 
JubJub 25.03.05 2nd time Lucky! 
Rachaelmd 20.04.05 2nd time Lucky! 
Lucy Lou 30.05.05 4th Time Lucky!
Sims76 Natural BFP!
CR 20.07.05 3rd Time Lucky!!
Katie165 26.08.05
KerryF 02.09.05
Miss Jules 09.09.05 EDD 06/05/06
Professor Waffle 09.09.05 
Jane 12 IVF Convert 1st time Lucky Twins! 15.09.05
Melanie 1st Time Lucky 05.10.05
Aliday - Natural BFP!!
Tomsmummy -

2ww Baby Makers 

       

Struthie 26.10.05 
Loobylu
Catwoman IVF Convert 25.10.05
Moomin 01.11.05

Rollercoaster Injectors and Stick girls - Go Ladies Go 

     

Our turn next - The Baster Addicts! 

     

Sair
Catspyjamas 
Claire
CK6
Molly
Perky Pinky 
Kia
Sair 
Kelly Dallard 
Minow
Babyfish
Katrinar
Laura
Teri
Nicola1 
Topsham - Laurie
Jillypops - going again in Oct
Claireabelle
Nikita
Rachel B - break and deciding on IVF
Kristin M
Donna Taylor 
Gilly2
Skinnybint 
Gwen - trying naturally
Kayse
Twinkle Eyes
Alex28 
Jo JED - break for a while back to Aus
Mimhg Michelle - break for a while

Special Babydust wishes to the Ladies, who have or are moving on or to other treatments 

Lilly2K3 - IVF
Julie - Going to IVF
Eva - Going to IVF
Shazia - Going to IVF
Jodsterrun - IVF 
PetalB - Going to IVF in Sept
Erica - Going to IVF
Catwoman - Going to IVF
VIL and Moosey - Going to IVF
Creaky - Going to IVF
CathyA - Going to IVF
Jess S - IVF/ICSI
Holly C - Going to IVF/ICSI
Aliso - Going to IVF
Marsha Mouse - Going to IVF
Manda - Going to IVF

BunBun - looking into adoption
KeemJay - looking into adoption
Cindy - looking into adoption


----------



## Holly C

Thanks Candy  

You are being good Julie!!  AF is imminent and I have a huge craving for some chocolate too.  Think I'll be giving into temptation on my trip to wonky trolley land today though...  Yes!  Got the shoes (to go with the wedding outfit!).  They may even arrive today so I'll let you know!!  Also won a sparkly and black short cardi last night.  Really naughty of me but it was a brilliant deal and we are off out on Saturday night so it'll be perfect to wear.  Must stop these purchases though - it's going to land me hot water with DH shortly!!

Petal -     hope EC goes well!  I'm sure you've got masses of fantastic little eggs there all just ready and waiting!!  Let us know how you are.  Will you be taking the time off for the 2ww?  It will be good to have you around.

KJ - so hoping for a letter for you today!!  My SW friend is coming round laters so I'll see if I can glean any inside info from her.  We had a giggle together over the contraception while on the waiting list for adoption thing and she said that it's completely ridiculous to think you have to. It's one of those silly rules that serve no real purpose as there's no way of policing it - so continue as normal were her words!  I think this sentiment is shared by all in the SW world.

Morning Molly  

Jilly - will be fine to go for your smear now.  Great to get it out of the way in between things happening.  I've got a (warning if you are eating breakfast anyone!) colonoscopy coming up in December... absolutely dreading it.  My mother had bowel cancer so we all have to be screened every 2 years.  The last one was over 2 years ago and I had everything crossed that I'd be preggers by the time this one was due and could postpone it.  Damn it - I haven't got any excuse.  It was so painful for me last time as it was day 2 of my cycle and I was in agony.  The bowel consultant said that it was probably not a good idea to do it at this time of the month when everything is tender.  Well how the hell do I know when AF will arrive when I get the appointment 6 months in advance      Sorry rant over  

Moomin - thinking of you and sending you a zillion     today!

Kelly - hope  you're ok today  

Erica - really looking forward to your news!

Tomsmummy - does it feel real now??!

Catwoman - know  you won't get this but you're in my thoughts    

Hi Loobylu, Sair, Jess, Catspjs, Babyfish, Katrinar (got that pc up and running yet?), Perky( are you back yet?), Claire and all the other lovelies!

H xxx


----------



## Holly C




----------



## struthie

Holly I'm actually on the 2ww,testing 26th October.

Sorry this is off topic but do you think I did the right thing?

Last night at work I was working with a lady called S,she is a lovely lady,in her 50's and has been very supportive thorugh our fertility treatment,she is the only one who knows.

Anyway we were discussing our colleague who I work with one night a week,his name is J and he is 18.When he first started working with me,over a year ago I found him very childish but he has grown up over the last year.

I was telling S how J takes sandwiches,drinks,bars of chocolate from the shelves and eats them and doesn't pay.Also lately he has started doing this,there is a customer who comes in and buys about £100 worth of cigarettes,he scans them all through the till,puts them in a bag and then after he throws in a couple more packets and doesn't charge customer for them.
S went mad,she said if I don't tell our manager and J is caught out I could be in trouble too,not sacked but would preobably get a disciplinary.
I have been working there for nine years and never had any problems.

So she said if I didn't tell the manager then she would!
So our maanger came back from the store and S started telling her,then I spoke to her,but I felt awful,started crying as I felt so guilty,told her I feel like a grass,she said I have done the right thing and they will be watching him more closely now,she asked if I have seen him take money from the till,I said no.

She asked if I will make a statement,I said no way! DH didn't want me to say anything,not get involved,but as there are so many till shorts we are all under suspicion right now.

Sorry this is so long,did I do the right thing? I feel so bad,what if he gets sacked,the manager said he won't get sacked on what I said but he will be closesly watched on the CCCTV.

Why do I feel so bad.
xxx


----------



## babyfish

Morning!

Holly - I'm so impressed on the Ebay purchases.  I really want to buy some clothes but just haven't found anything...yet!  Am actually off shopping next week with my friend who's just been diagnosed with very early stages of cancer and although is totally fine right now, is going to start chemo in a few weeks. So we decided a MASSIVE shopping trip was called for. Very excited.

Jilly - darling - sorry you were in such a state.  But glad you are going to have the lap etc because I think it's all positive moves towards the goal - don't you think?

Erika - congratulations on the arrival of your neice.  I absolutely know the mixture of feelings.  My best friend has just had her 2nd little boy last week and although I'm am so thrilled for them, the niggling question in my head and my heart is - Will this ever happen for me?  So right there with you xx

Moonmin - good luck for basting - a piece of cake - you'll be fine.  

Marsha - how you doing? Mum?

KJ - I hope you are ok - still keeping fingers and toes and all other digits firmly crossed for you.

I started taking Tamoxifen this cycle - (last pill today).  Don't know if it's been making me feel anything (perhaps a little more grumpy than usual ).  But AF has been rather heavy over last 6 mnths and goes on for about 6/7 days.  Whereas this time, it was really heavy and then stopped on day 4!  Brilliant.  I'm certain this is to do with the drug.  Skin is horrific, but this has been playing up for a couple of months and I'm certain it's because my hormones are all up the spout - particularly since reading Molly's book!!!!!

Well - I'm going to drag my sorry a*se the the gym as I haven't been for a couple of weeks.  

Sending you all love and kisses.

Fishy x


----------



## struthie

Thank you Julie,you made me   if you remember he is the one that threw a chair at me earlier in the year.
Thank you,but I feel so bad.


----------



## keemjay

what a very wiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiide first page of the thread we had 

struthie - you def did the right thing hun, dont give it a second thought. you are the honest one and he is not 

Moomin - sending lots of    and     to you today

Petal   for EC today   

holly - emailing you in a min hun 

NOTHING IN POST TODAY - nuff said 

kj x


----------



## Holly C

Me too   (re wide screen!)

Struthie - soz I forgot you on the 2ww list    Horrible situation to be in but you DID do the right thing and you deserve to be exhonerated for it.  It's horrible the way we feel so intimidated in these sorts of situation.  We have some little boy racers in our village who cause all sorts of mayhem.  The other day they were parked on the bus stop when a bus was trying to pull up.  We were stuck out in the middle of the road while it sorted itself out and was quite dangerous.  I was really tempted to say something to them but felt I couldn't in case of repercussions.  Makes me so angry when they think they can get away with behaving however they think fit.  We noticed that the bus driver was taking them to task when we pulled away again but I felt worried for him as there were 3 car loads....  Anyway - know that it will work out for the best and try not to stress eeekk you're on the 2ww  

Looking forward to receiving KJ!

Laters
H xx


----------



## keemjay

btw guys, can you have a look at this poll?

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=39697.0

Ta!

kj


----------



## Holly C

Brillilant KJ! Lets use the results to get the drug companies responsible for manufacturing the pill to recompense us for the funds dished out for tx!! Oops maybe as a mod that's a little naughty of me to say but I feel very strongly about this 

KJ - re cm (sorry girls if TMI but it's soooo important!) I've just ordered Maca root as it is said to really improve things. I'll let know...http://www.macaweb.com/maca-facts.cfm

xx's


----------



## keemjay

thanks for voting 

interesting holly - love to hear about that. i used to have gallons of cm, years before ttc, all proper ew stuff, but actually almost too much too handle (sorry tmi) i then had a dodgy smear, and a colposcopy where they thought i had a wart virus. i had diathermy to zap it off and they said cm should be less after that - hmmmm didnt really think about it at the time...it was loads less and i was thrilled, now i'm annoyed  Mr R at the nuffiled did say the diathermy can cause problems and initially thougt it could be part of our prob, but then when they did dh's SA they changed their mind and said it was male factor.i still think he might be right about me tho, and i'm always having dodgy smears, which come to nothing -  have  to have one every year 
kj x


----------



## mandaW

Morning everyone.

Oh My God-sssooooooooo embarresed, just been to my accountants to collect some post. There was a load of workmen building some new apartments nearby. As you do I kind of scuttled past, but my heel got caught in the bloody pavement so I stumbled forward without without my shoe. Had to walk back dislodge my shoe and carry on.    What a complete t#thead I feel!!!!

Hows everyone today, raring to go on this lovely Tuesday!! XXXXXXX


----------



## kellydallard

Morning all,

Manda-you nutter    hows your dignity   

Well I had an absolutely awful dream last night-cant quite figure out why it wa happening and it is totally sureal and TMI !!!

All I can remember was I was standing over a big tub legs a kimbo waiting for af    (horrible bit coming up) lots of blood came out and what looked like lots of hollow bones of a baby-really really horrid and disturbing-cant seem to stop thinking about it-making me feel sick    Im really sorry if its upset anyone but I just cant understand it!!!

Julie-if thats in you dream book I think it will have a warning next to it like-get this person a shrink sharpish  

Kelly x


----------



## kellydallard

Thanks Julie   When I woke up I didnt remember it instantly,it sort of replayed itself in my mind this morning,not nice though!!

Kelly x

Off to see if I can find myself a nice winter coat


----------



## Holly C

Manda!!  Hilarious    There's nothing worse than feeling like a complete   in front of those types of lads is there!  

Kelly - that's a really horrible dream to have and no wonder you can't get it out of your head. Hope Julie can give a positive spin to it.  You take it easy  

KJ - v interesting!  Do you think that when you die you can go to a special queue in heaven (if I'm really lucky) you can go to to get those sorts of things answered?  You know like what really was going on physically and why it wasn't easy to get pg etc etc...?  I really hope so cos spending this life trying to figure it all out and put meaning to it is starting to send me    

Slaters
H


----------



## mandaW

Kelly, both my dignity and my heels are dented!!!!    What an awful dream, hope you're ok x

I think e-bay is Hollys heaven!!!

Keem, sorry theres been no news today, no news as they say though.......  

Petal, good luck for tomorrow


----------



## Holly C

Aaah you funny pants!  Holly's Ebay Heaven - I could use that as my new Ebay name!!  Guess what - shoes pinch on one foot and while they are indeed lovely I don't think I could grin and bear my way through a wearing.  Ho hum - I will admit defeat this time and I'll be re-listing them!

Jilly - good luck with  your area manager's meeting.  I'm sure it's nothing to worry about!  Just remind them if they start giving you any stick that you did win most beautiful pub of the year this summer and that wasn't just the flowering baskets we'll have them know!!  Definitely agree with you about getting answers by making appointments - it's the only way!  

H xx


----------



## mandaW

Jilly, I hope you weren't talking o us naked Now there must be a funny jilly....name for that. Let me think........

Can i ask what the bubbles at the side of the screen are for


----------



## Holly C

Manda - the bubbles are for giving to other members when you feel you want to - you can't do anything to your own.  Others have to give them or take them from you.  Say someone is feeling sad or had some bad news, or says something funny or lovely or whatever and you click on them to increase them.  You can also pop them.  It's all about sharing the love around and making us feel special.  Aaaah bless!

xx's


----------



## Candy

Holly love your new sig pictures, are they from your own garden >?


----------



## mandaW

Thanks Holly, just gave you a bubble for your lovely replyxx


----------



## Candy

lol Holly is still hogging them bubbles


----------



## Holly C

Aaah thanks Manda  

I'm still really   about all the bubbles I have.  No idea how that happened!!  Candy unfortunately I don't share your gift of green fingered goodness - the pic is not mine sadly.  How's little J doing?  Have you mastered the sleep battle?  I was reading your post the other day on the BFP thread and it looked like you were having a battle of wills - eeek!  None of this is easy is it  

H xx


----------



## mandaW

Sent you one too Candy xx What good fun (doesnt take much to amuse me)


----------



## keemjay

candy you are on 2000 posts   do you get a prize for that achievement?

manda lol at your falling over story - perhaps you should always wear one of your big hats as a disguise lol

hmm naked jilly - jillybots, jillyshocks, jillytits....

my wonderful scrummy dh has just walked in with a huge bunch of lillies as compensation for no letter this morning 

kj


----------



## kellydallard

KJ,

aaarrrrrhhhhhhh     at your lovely DH (WATCH IT HE MIGHT BE AFTER SOMETHING)    

Kelly x


----------



## keemjay

he's not usually like that but i have a suspicion he is feeling a weeny bit guilty at going off to ipswich early this avo to footie, he has no reason to be tho as i dont mind at all and will be doing a night shift tonight anyway so wont know what time he rolls in....

jillypops(out of her bra)

kj x


----------



## kellydallard

I am on the edge of my seat at the mo,we are all waiting on the Nottingahm thread(support group section) to see if one of the ladies  (Lizi) has got a bfp,think she will be waiting by the phone for her clinic to call for the results,dead excited     

Just thought I would share that with ya  

Kelly x


----------



## kellydallard

Jilly-must have posted at same time

   popping out ya bra (.)(.)   

Kelly x


----------



## mandaW

Julie i`ve gone   crazy!!! Still thinking of names for naked Jilly....

Me too, stargazer lillies are my favourite- always have them in the house..beautiful


----------



## kellydallard

I dunno about you lot but we would have one "chillyjilly" if she had no clothes on   

Do you see what I did there   

Kelly x


----------



## struthie

Kelly - me too,Lizi is on the male factor ICSI thread too,been checking all morning,so hope its great news for her!


----------



## kellydallard

Blimey we have all gone abit    haven't we!!!


Struthie-yep I am really hoping its a bfp for Lizi-she deserves it     Jodie of the notts thread is gonna text me cos I have got to go out!!!

Julie-mmmmmmmm donuts    

Right im off to the gym now 

Kelly x


----------



## mandaW

Just had a wonderful lunch. My local healthfood shop does the most fantastic pizza pie- just loads of veggies, herbs and spices on a wholemeal base. I could just eat it again it was so nice and so healthy. Only prob it can give you trapped wind


----------



## moomin05

Well that is it I am now officially on my 2 week wait, hospital advised that   could turn up a any time between the next 12 - 16 days, if no AF after that to test, so testing day will be around 3d November.  Praying already that she will stay away.

Basting went without a hitch, and they said that DH sample looked good, so keeping everything crossed.  Even got to lay down for 10 minutes after.  Now at home just chilling out, going to pop out later as not one for staying at home.

Thanks for all your good luck wishes and catch up with you all in a bit


----------



## mandaW

*Good Luck Moomin!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## ERIKA

Afternoon ladies 
Special thanks to Jilly & Julie for worrying about me
            
Bear with me girls, work is still chaos & cos you lot keep rattlin' I can't catch up!
Stop talking & give me a chance   
Thanks for thoughts & wishes everyone you always make me smile.


Erica.xx

Jillybapsout - How did you know I was reading now


----------



## ERIKA

Jilly - Great to hear that your appt went so well, your   sounds a real darling. It's no wonder you shed a few   it's a very emotional time. Gutted you won't make the meet   but great news that your lap & ov drilling will be happening so soon. Good on your MIL for helping out   one less hassle eh pet.
Make sure you get that smear done, you have to have an up-to-date one to continue with treatment, I was told that yesterday. As for your area manager, I don't think it's a case of "if" you've been naughty more a case of "how many times"   
Julie - How are you sweetie pie?   Looking forward to the new temp this week? You're a good girl staying off the choc I'm pre-menstrual so about to dive into a picnic (bar of choc not hamper basket   )

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA

Kelly -   at doctors hope you get some joy with the funding.
Petal -     for ec on Weds, will be thinking of you.
Fishy -   sounds like you're going through a similar thing to me at the moment. Good luck with the Tamoxifen, hope it helps you.
Julie - By the way lillies are my favourite flower too, I just love the smell   
& this picnic is delicious  sandwiches & all!!!
Manda - Sorry hun but still    at your story. Hope you didn't show builders  when you bent over to retrieve your shoe!!
Sair - Good luck with new exercise programme   & I wasn't told not to have BMS during the 2ww so I'd go for it!!

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA

Oooooooohhhhhhhhhhhh Julie a whole basket of sausages


----------



## ERIKA

Holly - My new niece is very beautiful   she really is. My sis looked fab, not tired or anything the rest of us were knackered!! My niece was 7lb 13oz & her name is MILLIE    Shame about your bargain shoes Ebay Queen   but hopefully you'll sell them at a profit! The colonoscopy sounds awful   poor you, not nice but worth it don't you think.x
Shazia - Good to hear things are quieter at w  k. You ok? 
Moomin - Glad to hear that everything went well today, wishing you lots of luck on the 2ww     
Struthie - You definately did the right thing   Good luck on your   
Kj - Where's that postie    hope he hurries up for you. I have answered you poll question. What a love your DH is   
Molly - Pheramones worked a treat   Hope all is well with you. There was a big piece in one of the Sunday papers about shark baiting with live cats/dogs a fortnight ago   It's so very distressing & makes me feel sick. I will go & add my name to the petition once I've posted this. I can't describe how it makes me feel.
Catwoman - On your hols but lots of      we're still hoping for some good news at the weekend.

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA

collected when I was cuddling my niece yesterday & I wanted to share it with all of you.

Have to go & carry on for a bit now will be back with news of my appt before I go home, promise.

Erica.xx


----------



## mandaW

You weren't there were you Erika- did you see my builders bum- HOW DID YOU KNOW!!!!!?  . 

Sausages?? Whats all this about sausages??


----------



## kellydallard

Good afternoon  

Back from gum        have had a shower now so dont worry I smell ok!!

Erica-dont keep us in suspenders    how did it go?

Moomin-fab news that the basting went well   you can count on us to keep you sane in your 2ww.Only problem is-who is gonna keep US sane 

Julie-you really confused me by going on the Notts thread    though I was going mad  

I so love that smilie      

Cant be arsed to go back out now,but I have got a long list of questions to ask my GP 

Hope you all have a good evening!!

Kelly x


----------



## ERIKA

Smelly Kelly to go with Jillybapsout    I love it!!
Julie - You're a cheeky little   sometimes aren't you underneath that angelic exterior is a bit of a   
Manda - I recognised your smile    As for sausage................   we sometimes have breakfast sandwiches on a Friday & I'm partial to a nice bit of sausage.........not just Fridays when DF is home   
Jilly - Stop shouting at me  I want to tell you all but it's been hard to get on the site today. Go polish a few shelves of glasses & when you get back I'll have done my post Chrissie!! Don't go putting too much pressure on those delicate knees though poppit   

Erica.xx


----------



## kellydallard

Jillypap-pap,

Have you tried Tesco-we found them the cheapest  

Kelly x


----------



## mandaW

Bugger, computer just crashed   

Off to see cons tomorrow. Will get the drugs and have our blood tests. Havnt told DH yet as he's so scared of needles (though it doesn't stop him jabbing one into my  at any given time) Ooh that sounds rude-sorry x Anyway if he faints at least he's in a hospital     

Will try and make it to the car without falling over tonight, 

Love you all,   

Mand xxxx


----------



## ERIKA

Jilly - What did you say you were insuring......your baps?   

Right lovelies thanks for you pm's, wishes & thoughts you are one hell of a bunch of girls. I've been dying to post all day but we are still snowed under here & I haven't been able to   I didn't intentionally keep you waiting, sorry.
Anyway, my clinic shuts at 4.30pm but the one nurse has opted to do a couple of late nights. When I got there yesterday, there was just this nurse Sarah (who did one of my IUI's so knows me inside out, quite literally   ) and a receptionist. Sarah asked if I'd pay before I went in so that the receptionist could go home. I said I wasn't being funny but had a question & wouldn't pay until I knew the answer. So we went into the room & I explained my conversation about not being able to do IVF this side of Xmas   I said that as   arrives at the end of the month & with the clinic being shut it meant down regging in Feb & why should I pay now if that was the case. 
Sarah said she understood that   & that she didn't know why that was said to me. She asked when   was due & when I said next week she worked it all out & said I was good to go
          
Aaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhh yes I'm off!! 
Obviously I ran back out to pay the receptionist & parted with my cheque quite happily although I did look at DF as it's not every day you write one out for £3000 is it   It means et & ec will be either the week before Xmas or the week before that but who cares. It also means Xmas itself will be my   but hey ho. Got my prescription for the whole lot of drugs   & now just have to arrange delivery. AF is due Mon/Tue so I have to phone them & then start down regging on day 21 which is around 14th Nov. Then I have to carry on injecting the down regging drug & start on the Menopur again. Then the scans etc kick in but do you know something I'm looking forward to them   I really can't wait. So much going on in my head & loads more I wanted to say but I'm all over the place.
Thanks for your continued support girls. 

Erica.xx


----------



## moomin05

ERIKA - that is fantastic news, I am really pleased for both you and DF.


----------



## mandaW

Woo hoo Erika thats fantastic news!!!!!!!!


----------



## ERIKA

Thanks girls.
Moomin - Take it easy on your   
Manda - Hope you're not jumping around for me you might fall over   Hope all goes well with your   tomorrow. 
"doesn't stop him jabbing one into my   at any given time" that has got to be the quote of the day & has killed me    

Night girls, have a good evening everyone.

Erica.xx


----------



## mandaW

Glad i made you giggle- though i think i'll live to regret writing that!!!  

Night Night xx


----------



## kellydallard

Erica,

That is fan bloody tastic       great news hunny,so glad its all going ahead for you!!! I can sense your excitement from here  over the moon for ya!!!!!!!!

Kelly x


----------



## keemjay

YAY ERIKA   super duper news   

Manda - i also nearly fell off my chair with that quote 

i'm off to do a night shift tonight joy of joys, ugh, so will be a waste of space tomorrow - but have booked haircut for late afternoon to perk me up. am going to a spa hotel for the weekend  on fri so need to look my best  

snogeroos to all

kj x


----------



## kellydallard

Just thought I would drop in to say-LIZI on the notts thread who I mentiones earlier has just announced her BFP      Nothing to do with this board but I am so chuffed for her  

Kelly x


----------



## babyfish

YAY to Erika!    
Fab news honey - very exciting.


----------



## shazia

Erika bloody fabulous, so pleased for you can't tell you how much. Was hoping we could go through it together but seeing as af seems to have completely buried her head in the sand doesn't look like its gonna be anytime soon. But you go girl and keep us posted, we wanna travel this road with you.

    

Sharz


----------



## Candy

Holly what you may think you lack in the garden, seems you more than make up for it in the kitchen, do you think you will bake us a cake for the meet  

I am too much of a soft touch to master sleep in the day, might just manage it by the time J is 16     thanks for asking after us. I can never keep up with the thread anymore but do think of you all often x


----------



## Rachel B

Hi there  

Just a quick one to say hello.  I haven't read back that far so apologies for anything I've missed!!

Erika - Brilliant news  .  So glad you can start IVF.  We'll be doing it around the same time I think as although I'm not due to start until around end of next cycle (about mid-November), I'm doing the short protocol (due to the polycystic ovaries I never knew I had!), and will if it all goes to plan be on 2ww early Dec.  Scary but very exciting too!

Sounds as though there will be lots of us who will be IUI turned IVF buddies, so good luck to all of us!!     (manda, **********, Kelly)

KJ - Hope you hear very soon from the adoption agency and that it's good news.

moomin - good luck for 2 ww

Jilly - Think I owe you an apology for all the crazy Jilly names that have emerged.  I think I started it off with my accidental Jillypoops.  Sorrrrryyyyyy!!!

Holly - How are those E-bay purchases going?  I've never been on there, but the more I read about all these amzing clothes the more I'm tempted!!  Maybe we should have a kind of E-bay fashion show at the meet - we all have to come along in something e-bayed??!

Good luck to Catwoman (even though you won't be reading this).  Lots and lots of    

Just one more thing, has anyone else taken chinese herbs?  I'd been resisting for ages but finally gave in to my acupuncturist and just seem to have so much energy - they're fab!  No idea what's in them, but I just don't care!!

Love to everyone

Rachel Bxx


----------



## shazia

I'm here honey..you still around? Sorry dh has been hogging the pc downstairs.............


----------



## shazia

How long does it take you to have a bath...............poooooooo you must be smelly!!!! Jillystinks


----------



## kellydallard

Good morning my lovlies,

Well I do officially smell today and yes I have had a shower   I think I had too many beans on my jacket spud last nught PPPHHHWWWOOOAAARRR!!!!

Looks like the name calling has come to me now then-I will start it

SMELLY KELLY
KELLY'S BELLY
JELLY IN KELLYS BELLY WHILE WEARING WELLIES 
        

Well I am getting af pains from hell   hasnt shown her ugly face yet though 

Erica-still chuffed to bits about your news    have you stopped smiling yet

Julie-I taped property ladder so I am off to watch it soon with my breakfast   I know what you mean about the weather-its poo !!!

Rachel-your not wrong about me joining you IVF ladies,Its 90% sure but will have to go to see my cons first on 3rd Nov about my faulty tube-wonder if I can buy one off ebay??  Hope we can all support each other along the way  

KJ-any post?? really hope something comes today!!  

Candy-   hows little J ?

Shazia-are you still waiting for af then 

Update from my docs-he said that as I have had 2 IUI'S on the NHS I wont be able to get any help funding drugs when we move onto IVF/ICSI  So I am really hoping that we can donate eggs a)because it would be great to help someone else and b) it means the tx is free apart for £550 for all the drugs and ofcourse the 1st consultation and other tests. But the good thing is that my GP said he could do all of our blood tests,so that will save us a bit as they are £25 per test   so I am a fairly happy bunny  Just want to get this appointment over with about my tube on 3rd Nov,then we can hopefully sign up with the private clinic    

Anyway gonna go for my brekkie 

Kelly x


----------



## Holly C

Morning to each and everyone of your doolally dollies!

Erica!!  I'm just completely over the moon that you are going to be able to start after all.  What a relief and how maddening that you were given the wrong information and had a week to worry about it all    Just so happy that it's sorted itself out now!!  Sorry I was a bit blonde yesterday as I remembered you did tell us your neices name was Milly!  Very sweet it is too.  Great to hear you've got a good dose of pheremones and thanks for sharing the   with us!!

Julie - completely agree - weather is   and how crazy was that woman on property ladder!  Some have no idea but that other chappy was on to something and is sure to do well.  Still being strong with the chocolate??  Completely forgot to buy it when I was at the supermarket yesterday!

Manda - good luck with tests today!  Hope DH is ok with them!!  Good to hear he's a brilliant at jabbing them in you  

Kelly -  yipee you've got your plan and can now focus on it!  Hope the next steps won't throw you and it's all plain sailing moving on to the private clinic.  Good to get bloods etc done on NHS at least    

Moomin - sounds like basting went really well      Take it easy now!  Hope new job is going to be ok!

Candy - I laughed at your post and reference to J at 16!  He sounds really sociable and no doubt prefers to be up and about to being in his bed.  As for cakes - the restaurant food sounds so good I'm sure I'd be put to shame!  Really looking forward to seeing you  

Rachel B - Thanks for you pm and great to hear your plan!!  You're on the road too!  As for the herbs I have a good friend taking them at the moment and she swears they make her feel better too.  She's also taking them for fertility.  I used to take a mixture (although not Chinese) and it was vile and as it didn't help me I gave them up in the end (18 months!) so I've been reluctant to go down that route.  Brilliant you are coming to the meet too!

Afternoon KJ!  Will email you shortly  

Back laters
H xx


----------



## babyfish

Morning....  

I think Autumn is definitely upon us.  I managed to change over wardrobes last night and dig out all winter clothes (and fill black sack full of crap I've had forever and going to charity shop).  Although a couple of nice bits I'm going to possibly sell on Ebay - thanks to Holly!

I love winter clothes so much more than summer stuff.  I was a bit naughty and went and bought a couple of great things from H&M yesterday.  Cheap but fab!  Revving-up for more shopping tomorrow and next week.  I just have so much stuff that seems to have been in my wardrobe since the old king died - and it's in dire need of updating.  (Well, that's my excuse and I'm sticking to it  )

Hi to you all....
Julie, Holly, Molly, Rachel, KJ,  Erica, Jilly, Shazia, Holly, Petal, Moomin, Kelly, Manda (laughed so much at the tripping over    Struthie, Looby, sair, smcc, katrinar

Love  fish x


----------



## Holly C

I'm here!  Just not got very much to say.... but Jilly fabby news about interview!  Hey - how did you meeting go with area manager yesterday?

xx's
H


----------



## kellydallard

Cant stop Mil  from hell is popping round     got parents evening in a bit too,catch ya later


----------



## Holly C

Julie - eeewwww spewwww! Just thinking about it makes me feel all icky 

New home this way >>>

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=39824.0

H xxx


----------



## Candy

New home ladies, good luck Cx


----------



## Hugs

Hello all,

How is everyone doing ?

Im doing good. 3 days into the 2ww and im feeling good. 

Dont really know what else to say

Love
Hugs
xx


----------



## Elodie

Hugs - look after yourself and think   

MaryClarey - thanks for the thoughts hun - let's hope Monday is a good day for us both.

Good luck to everyone getting basted in the next few days - we need some good news soon!!!!

Elodie
x


----------



## mads

Hiya,

Well still no         so looks like I may be testing this weekend - probably tempted fate now and AF will arrive tomorrow. Still, if it does, at least I am now in a position to start IUI. Cannot believe I am CD34 and still no show, never, ever been this late before. I really really want to start feeling excited but I think I am protecting myself in case   arrives as still remember how terrible I felt last month when period arrived slightly late - on CD30.

Am gonna wait til we are in our new house ( still staying at parents ) before I test - which will be this weekend.

Hope you all had a lovely valentines Day - Happy Birthday again Sarah.


----------



## Keira

Hi Ladies

Have yet another scan tomorrow so we will see what that brings,    will these follies have grown any  -  THEY BETTER HAD  

elodie -  keep positive and these follies will grow by Friday   

mads  -  good luck for testing  

Hi to everyone else

Kx


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Hugs are you taking it easy?? Lots of early nights  

Keira good luck for today!!      

Mads      I am getting really excited for you 

Elodie are you still feeling a bit down hun? Hope your ok!

I can wait for  to arrive so I can start treatment, I still have 2 weeks to go though!


----------



## sarahstewart

Mads - you have such willpower hun      

Hugs - hope you are taking it easy 

Keira - GL for today!  

Elodie, maryclarey & sailaice  

have I missed anyone?  Sorry if I have.....roll on 21st so i can start d/r


----------



## Lulu2003

Hello ladies, I posted this morning at 6.00am and it seems to have gone somewhere. 
Hmm annoying.

How is everyone doing now? Good I hope.

Mads - good luck for everything, I've got all my bits crossable, crossed for you honey.

Keira - good luck. When are you testing? Have you done it already today?

Sailaice - roll on AF eh! Shall I do an AF dance for you?!   Have they given you any useful advice regarding your lining? 

Sarah - how was your birthday? Good I hope.

Maryclarey - good luck for Monday - how are you feeling about it all?

Elodie - Let's hope those follies are growing nice and big (not too big though!)

Misky - how are things with you honey?

Hugs - 4 days in now. How is it going? Not going loopy yet? Fingers crossed.

Dobbie - glad you've got your appts. Not too long now!

Gingertiger - basting tomorrow! Good luck honey. I hope you're feeling nice and relaxed about it all.    

Frannyt - hello and hope you're doing ok. I think I've lost track  - where are you now in the process? Sorry!

I am sorry to those I've missed off but lunch is over now and I'd better get back to some work.

An update on me. I hope you don't mind me hanging around even though Ryan and I are not going for IUI for a while. I'm ready now but he's not I'm afraid. I did start my AF this week but after a couple of little spots its gone again. Hmmm blooming witch eh. I don't know what's wrong with my body sometimes. My periods are usually (since pregnancy) very regular at 24-26 day cycles. 

Anyway ladies, I hope you're all having a good Thursday. Speak to you soon.
Lu


----------



## Keira

Hi all

scan today now shows some follies of same size, so scan tomorrow and if still all the same size then cycle cancelled this month  

at work so just a quick post, will catch up later with you all

Kx


----------



## gingertiger

Hi All,

Did my first injection last night - pretty ok actually!  Having a small freak-out at the mo, as i have ovulation pains right now and I'm not being basted until tomorrow lunchime - jeez I hope my egg can survive for another 18 hours!!!!

Gingertiger


----------



## clarastara

Hi there

Just wanted to say hello.  I've been posting for a while but only recently started visiting IUI bit of the site.  We found out just before Xmas that IUI was going to be our way forward and have just had our first appointment about it.  I'm due to have bloods next cycle then will have first go at IUI using menopur injections (Clomid disagrees with me!).  So I think we'll be starting treatment in April, which is quite exciting as it feels like it's taken a long time to get to this point.  

Hope you are all doing well,
Clara x


----------



## mads

Thank you all so much for your     . It's really working as still no      . Today I have felt quite sick at times and rather lightheaded. My (.)(.) are definately feeling heavy and sore. DH reckons they look bigger but I'm not so sure.

I am still holding out til the weekend though before I test as still cannot believe I would just conceive naturally after 2 yrs of trying. Also, only did it on CD10, 12 and 14 last month as too tired after re moving house. I have been lugging heavy boxes around and on my hands and knees cleaning too!!!!

I so so hope this is it for me and DH. I will be so           if my body is just messing me around before I start IUI

Mads xxx


----------



## Hugs

Hello all,

How are we today ?

Well I'm 4 days into my 2ww and feeling great trying to stay   . I have been taken it easy well sort of but at the same time trying to stay normal.

I'm having pains on my left and right side but thinks that from ovulation or more likely the drugs.

Keira - i know how u are feeling tonight sweety. Ive pm'd you.

Thanks for all the      vibes i have eaten them all   and praying for a BFP. something good happened this week - Im going to be an auntie    my big sister is pregnant so I'm really pleased and  how fab it would be for us to get that BFP as well.

Oh I'm praying so much.

Love
Hugs
xx


----------



## maryclarey

Evening all!!!!
It's FRIDAY tomorrow!!   

Kiera - thinking of you hun - really hope those follies have grown     keep smiling x

Mads - can't believe it - how fantastic would it be if you had fallen this month - you always hear of people getting pg when they least expect it!!! Really hope this is your month  

Hugs - you sound really up-beat which is really great!!!! Will be praying for you x x x x

Clara - welcome  - will be great getting to know you!! I know what you mean about the waiting - it seemed forever when we waited for a year for our IUI - you are nearly there x

Gingertiger -   for basting tomorrow!!!

Lu - hiya! You are always so good doing personals!!   Stick around won't you! Don't go anywhere x

Elodie - how you doing today hun? Been thinking of you and hope you are feeling better x x x

Sailaice - two weeks will fly by!! Keep positive x x

Hi to everyone I've missed - sorry!!!!

Well, scan day tomorrow am - here we go again!!!! It's my first scan of the cycle (cd16) so hope it's not too late!!!! We will see ........
Had lovely day today - first time I've been out really since being ill (nearly 3 weeks   !!) - my grandparents celebrated their 60th Diamond Wedding Anniversary today and I had the wondeful task of taking them to the jewellers so my grandad could buy my Nanna her first ever diamond ring!! She was overcome with emotion and then made me cry  . Their love is still so strong   I think it brought it home to me that whatever happens on our journey through tx I am so lucky to have dh and we will still have each other x x x

Sorry to get all soppy!! 
Love MaryClarey x x


----------



## Elodie

Hiya Girls  

Thanks so much all of you for your support during this tx.  Off for another scan this morning to see if those darn follies have grown any more - I have been giving them Reiki and a good talking to!!!  Still got the flu (look at the time of this post - can't sleep for coughing!) but hopefully will be better by Monday for basting.

MaryClarey - wishing you the best of luck with your scan today - let's hope it's a good day for us both.  Your grandparents sound so sweet - just shows you that love is more important than anything really 

Keira - thinking positive thoughts for your follies today   - let us know how you get on at the scan.

SarahStewart, Lucy McC, ClaraStara -    

Saila - hang in there hun, before you know it you'll be starting tx again  

Gingertiger - good luck for your basting today - don't forget to stand on your head for two weeks   

Hugs -    

Mads - how can you be so calm about not testing?!  I would be going   by now!  

Have great day all of you.

Love
Elodie
x

   for everyone!


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Morning Ladies!  

Mads ~ when are you testing?? I need to know so I can stalk you on this thread till I know you have your BFP  

Elodie ~    good luck with the scan!! Hope those follies have grown!!

MaryClarey ~ good luck for your scan too hun    Congratulations to your grandparents!

Hugs ~ Hope you are taking it easy!! It's so exciting, glad your nice and calm, just don't exert yourself at all  

Clara ~ brilliant news that your starting treatment in April!! Stick around hun  

gingertiger ~ I am scared of doing the jabs too  and I'm not squeamish! How are you?

Lucy ~ They haven't given me any advice about my lining   I am going to ask though because when  arrives I need to go back to hospital so they can show me how to do the jabs   When do you think your DH will be ready for IUI?

Sarah ~ Hear Hear roll on the 21st  

I am sooooo glad it is the weekend! Think I am going to go iceskating   Need to do some exercise


----------



## Elodie

Well I'm not sure whether to laugh   or cry   as my tx has been abandoned this month.

Went for the scan and to everyone's surprise, my decent follie has got smaller and judging from the scan, the nurse said she thinks I have ovulated, despite taking the cetrotide.

So that's £406 on drugs down the drain along with the discomfort of TWENTY injections - AAAARRRGGGHHH       .

The only explanation they could give me was that (possibly) because I have been so ill this week, the drugs haven't taken effect and I ovulated anyway.

On the up-side, I have just called DH to tell him that a dirty weekend is on the cards, as we have to make the most of the situation.      .

Well I hope everyone else gets better news today.

Elodie
x


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Elodie I am so sorry your cycle isn't going ahead   but enjoy your dirty weekend. It's all about trial and error with those drugs next month they will have a better knowledge of which ones to use.
Enjoy your dirty weekend!!

Saila xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sarahstewart

Elodie - I am so sorry to hear that ....how annoying....enjoy your dirty weekend  

Mads - any news    

 everyone else , thank god its FRIDAY


----------



## Lulu2003

Hello ladies, hope you're all enjoying your Friday! Thank goodness for Friday's eh! Ryan is taking me out for dinner tonight to the place we got married   sort of a belated Valentines day meal really. 

Mads - sounds so positive to me... you're being so patient. I would have sneakily tested by now! The amount of money I've wasted on HPT's isn't funny   Good luck honey! It sounds good to me though! 

Keira - I must have got confused with you sorry. How did your scan go today? Are those follies behaving? 

Sailaice - I love iceskating! Have fun and roll on AF for you!   another little dance just to help her along! She never comes when you want her to does she?!

Sarah - the 21st is getting nearer honey... not too long now. How long do you D/R for? Do you know why some do this and not others? I didn't before my IUI? 

Maryclarey - your grand parents sound great. I'm glad you're doing ok honey. Good luck for scan today. Fingers crossed for you! 

Elodie - I'm so sorry your tx was cancelled. Especially as you've had to pay so much for it.   Enjoy your dirty weekend   

Misky - are you still reading this thread? 

Hugs - congrats on your news about your sister. Being an auntie is so much fun, I've got 5 nieces and nephews! I love it. It helps take my mind off things. 

Dobbie - how are you doing? 

Gingertiger - good luck for basting! let us know how you're getting on won't you. Make sure you get plenty of rest over the weekend.      

clarastara - hello there! Good luck for everything in April. I hope you'll stick around and chat to us till then! How are you feeling about it all?

Frannyt - hello! are you still reading this? 

Anyway ladies I'd better pop off and do some work, it's very busy here now. 
Lots of love and have a wonderful weekend.
Lu
x


----------



## mads

Just posted a long message to you all and it didn't send!

Can only do a quickie now ( ooh er!!   ).

 still at bay. Going to be testing sometime this weekend when just me and DH in the house ( parents helping out with stuff still ). Will let u all know as soon as we do, promise!!

Have a great weekend everyone, thanks 4 all of your     

Love Mads xx


----------



## kia

Hello Ladies,

Well AF finally arrived this morning so I've started taking the pill, I'll be starting Tamoxifen on day 2 of my next cycle and Menopur from day 10.

Sailaice -Yes I've used Menopur before with 4 of my IVF's and 2 of the IUI's.

Hope everyone's ok, I haven't had time to read through the last few posts but I'll pop in tonight to catch up.

Love and luck to all.
Kia.x


----------



## maryclarey

Hi all!

YEAAAAA it's Friday!   

Kia - good to hear you have started - all the best and  

Mads - testing could be tomorrow then? How exciting - make sure you get straight on here to tell us. You are so brave I could never have waited as long as you - tell me - how do you do it? Do you just think about everything else instead?

Elodie - so sorry to hear that they have cancelled it   what a bummer!!!! A dirty weekend sounds the medicine you need now to cheer you up! Bet your dh thought whahey!!!!   Are you going away or staying at home?

Sailaice and Sarah - hope you are ok and had a good friday - have a good weekend what ever you up to !!!

Lucy - have a wonderful evening with your dh - how lovely to go back to where you got married - hope its lovely and romantic x 

Gingertiger - how did it go? Hope you have your feet up and resting now !!!!

Keira - how did it go today? Been thinking of you x

Hugs - lots of         for you x x

Hello to clara, misky, dobbie, franny and anyone else I've missed  

As for me - had scan this morning and it was good news - 1 big follie at 21mm and lining at 12mm - went then to see the fertility nurse's colleague as she is away on holiday - this nurse didn't have clue what happens and we had to practically tell her! She ended up phoning the other nurse at home!!! (We had to wait three hours in the hospital   )Anyway a little worried as go back at 10pm tomorrow for injection and then don't get basted til monday at 1pm - that's 39 hours later   also worried that i might ovulate before tomorrow as the sonographer said she could see exactly where the egg was going to be coming from and she hardly sees this happen. So.....a little worried but am really pleased that I have one big follie.
Who knows eh?
Lots planned this weekend so hopefully it won't feel like I am already on the 2ww!!!
Have a wonderful weekend everyone - will pop on to see how Keira, gingertiger and Mads get on x x x
Love MaryClarey x x x


----------



## Keira

Hi Ladies

another scan this morning and Nurse was a bit happier I had a lead follie,  phone call this afternoon to say 'cycle abandoned'   and 5 mins later another phone call to say Consultant will scan me tomorrow (clinic does not open at weekends) and see what happens    Last scan tomorrow and decision one way or another.

welcome kia & clara

elodie -  sorry to hear you got cx but really feel I will be joining you -  IUI is such a tricky process and has to be just right.

mads -  good luck for testing,  I have a good feeling you might get that BFP

lucy  -  have a lovely romantic weekend 

maryclarey  -  hope IUI works ok for you but your follie seems a good size,  if I get a good one tomorrow then basting will be Monday.

gingertiger  -  hope today went good  

Hi sarah, sailaice, dobbie, franny and all other IUI girls.

Kx


----------



## Hugs

Hello all,

K- Good luck for tmr. Ive pm'd you   

Elodie- Ive pm you as well       

Mads - good luck with testing sweety    

gingertiger - how did you get on sweety ?

Sailaice -where have you been ? Hope you are well.

Hi to everyone else Ive missed.

Well I'm now on day 5 still feeling calm (i think)      but thats due to my ff keeping me calm.

Love
Hugs
xx


----------



## kia

Hello Ladies,

MaryClarey - Thats great news that you've got a big juicy follie, and your lining's a nice size too. good luck.x

Keira - Hope your consultant gives you good news tomorrow, fingers crossed for you.x

Hugs - Stay away from them pee sticks, hope 2ww goes quickly for you.x

Love and luck to all.
Kim.x


----------



## Keira

Hi Ladies

     

I AM GETTING IUI,  at last my saga is coming to an end,  had 7th scan this morning (Consultant was so gentle with dildo cam -  Nurse can be   )

I have one leading follie so took ovulation booster at 10.30am,  I have to have 'timed  ' tomorrow morning and IUI on Monday.    Not sure how long after booster I should ovulate - does anyone know ?

mads  -  have you tested yet   

maryclarey  -  good luck to you,  I am basting at 12.30 on Monday and took my booster at 10.30am this morning so I am even longer than you.

hope you are all having a lovely weekend 

Kx


----------



## Po

Everyone,
Well we're back from our week in Skye. Sorry couldn't manage to get on-line and have obviously missed news as we've moved on to a new home. Forgive me if I'm not quite caught up with where you all are. Had a nice time although marred by yet another bfn - very disheartened and down in the dumps. Moreso than previous times. We are seeing consultant on Wed to discuss IVF but there are a number of problems: their cut-off age for IVF is 43, which is what I'll be on next birthday in Sept. We'll have to go back on donor sperm waiting list and don't know how long that might be; we have 5 lots of donor sperm in freezer but can't use it for IVF. Am utterly p'd off. Am usually a positive thinker but can't quite muster it at the moment. Sure I will in next few days. Sorry for depressed sounding post.

Hugs - sounds like you managed to go ahead so good good luck.

Mads - I feel ill for you. Praying you have good news for us later.

Keira - what a muddle you've been through. Best of luck.

Saila - how you doing?

Elodie - so sorry you had to abandon - it's a real bummer I know.

Hi and good luck to all you other girls SarahS, Lu, Dobbie, GingerT, FrannyT, Misky, Kim (Hi and welcome), Clarastara (Hi I remember you from other threads, great you've joined us here and good luck). Hope you've all had a good weekend.
Love
Po.xx xx xx


----------



## frannyt

Hi Ladies 


        Sorry ive not been on here much,not much to report really!!!

      Mads  Any news yet?

      Elodie Sorry to hear your cylce is'nt going ahead xx

      LucyMc  Yes I am still here,Im quite computer shy!! 

      well at the moment im taking my nasal spray,not due to inject till the 27th,bloods & scan on friday the 9th march & iui on tuesday the 13th march!! thank god thats not a friday   its going to be hard as im off to Tenerife on the 3rd march,so I have to put my injections into my case!! 

  Hello to Sarah,Sailaice,Gingertiger,Kia,Clara & anyone eles i might have missed   

Have A Great wekkend 

Take care 

Francine xx


----------



## kia

Hello Ladies,

Keira - Thats great news hun, i think you ovulate about 36hours after booster, not 100% on that though.

Po - Sorry to hear about your bfn, Hope you appointment on Wednesday goes well, i know it's easier said then done but try not to worry to much, think positive, fingers crossed for you.

Francine - Good luck with the injections, maybe a holiday at the same time will be good for you, nice and relaxing instead of everyday life.

I've had a really lazy day, been on the sofa watching films with my step-daughter, had bad AF pains all day.

Love and luck to all 
Kim.x


----------



## maryclarey

Hi just popped on to see if there was any news from mads and gingertiger.......... looks like there isn't - hope you are both ok!  

Kiera - thats great news!! We'll survive the 2ww together!!! I have just got back from the hospital and have had the injection. I had to go to the maternity ward and lay in cubicle in a bay with three brand new babies and their mothers  - not what I really wanted to see! But I lay there postively thinking that it will be me in 9 months time with a baby x x  x how exciting x x  

Hello to everyone else - nice to have you back Po

Love Maryclarey x x


----------



## Keira

morning ladies

maryclarey  -  I can feel the stress of the 2WW coming on    I have basting tomorrow the same as you so good luck and hope the   are good.    I had to do the trigger injection myself yesterday which was a bit tricky as I had using the autoinjector.  Sitting in the toilets in work injecting my leg not an easy task  

mads  -  hope you are doing ok   

franny  -  good luck for your cycle,  hope you don't get searched at the airport, it will be like 'Midnight Express' how do you start explaining !!!!

po -  good luck and hope it all goes well on Wednesday for you  

elodie  -  hope you are enjoying your weekend  

Hi sarah, hugs, sailaice, kim, lucy, gingertiger and all other IUI girls.

Kx


----------



## clarastara

Hi everyone

Thank you for making me feel so welcome on your thread!  I'm really interested to hear about your experiences.  I hope everything goes well for all of you, and will cross my fingers and toes for everyone who's currently going through tx.  

I'm going to be taking menupur when we start in April - are there any crazy side effects like with clomid?

Po - I remember you too!  How's everything going?
Maryclarey - good luck!  
Thanks for the welcome, Sailace and Elodie.

I'm looking forward to chatting to you all and seeing how you get on - lots of   to all.

Clara x


----------



## Keira

Hi Clara and welcome

I found no side effects at all on Menopur and actually liked the fact that I had no PMT symptoms whilst downregging with Suprecur.  

good luck
Kx


----------



## frannyt

Hi Ladies 


    how are we all today 

    Keira  Goodluck for tomorrow,will be thinking of you.on my 1st iui I had to sit & inject on a ferry on the way back from france 

Maryclarey  Goodluck for tomorrow &  you'er  
  
  Well we have been out house hunting over the weekend,went to put a bid in on a property yesterday & someone beat us to it  
So back to looking,but we only rent so hopefully we should'nt be looking long !!!!

  Hello
  Sarah,Sailaice,Kim,Lucy,Gingertiger,Clara and anyone I might have missed 

  Take care 

    Francine xx


----------



## Ginger Nut

Hi Girls,

Sorry not been on for a while, have been on my 2ww and trying to carry on as normal, hoping a BFP would sneak up on me.

Alas, the big fat ugly witch arrived this morning (THREE days early) so instead I got a BFN sneaking up instead.    

Have just read up on the last few days happenings, so keeping my fingers crossed for all of you awaiting some good news...

As for me, I've got 1 go left on the NHS but it works out I'm away around ovulation time so might have to miss another month again. Does anyone else's NHS let you miss a go

Love and luck to everyone...

Sarah (GingerNut) xxx


----------



## frannyt

Hi Sarah

    I had my last go of iui in November which failed!!   when I rang the hospital I was told to leave it over Christmas & when I start my next   to let her know,well my period started when I was away over newyear,by the time I got back & had chance to ring the hospital I had missed my next go!!! so I started my 2nd iui treatment a week ago!! with tablets & Nasal spray,iui on 13th March!! I hope this helps,plus I was'nt told I had to do iui back to back  

Francine xx


----------



## maryclarey

Hi guys!! Still nothing from Mads?

Am sitting upstairs as dh seems to have invited 6 people round to watch LOST!!! It's fine with me but he tells me off when I ask soooooooo many questons!! Thought it best I stay away!

Kiera - tomorrow's the BIG B day then!! Can't believe it really! Have you been bloated today? I was ok this morning and haven't eaten much today but by the afternoon I was so bloated my jeans were tight! Wondering whether it's the injection? Not really looking forward to having the lovely cyclogest again - are you having them?

Gingernut - so sorry to hear about your BFN - really hope you are allowed to miss a month - not sure about my hospital (NHS) will ask tomorrow for you 

Frannyt - hope you find your dream house soon. Thanks for the good luck wishes

Clara - sorry can't help with your question re:menupor - haven't taken it but I am sure someone will be able to help you x  

Elodie - how's your weekend been  

Hi to Misky, Sailaice, Hugs, Lucy, Gingertiger, Kim, Po, Dobbie and anyone else I've missed 
Well my 2ww starts again tomorrow really hoping it goes quicker than last time and with the right result this time ........   
Love Maryclarey x x


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Morning Girls!  

Mads      

Sarah I am so sorry the witch has arrived  

Clara I am going to be starting menopur next cycle so I hope I don't have any s/e like the clomid ones 

Kia hope you enjoyed your lazy day, I haven't had one for ages! I fully intend on having one this week!!

Po I am so sorry about the BFN. Why can't you use the donor sperm you have?

Keira Good Luck for today    go   go

Hugs I am glad you are still feeling fine!! 

MaryClarey great news about the follie!! I have everything crossed ^fingercrossed^

Lucy I still didn't go iceskating   determined to go tonight!

Well I am so tired this morning girls! Really exhausted. Might have a cheeky nap when I get in from work


----------



## Keira

morning all

maryclarey  -  just back from Clinic with sample (hope its a good one)  I have been having twinges on my left side which is where my big follice was.  Hope I don't ovulate before 12.30 today.  Yip I have to get cyclogest -  are they awful,  is it progrestrone ?      Good luck for today    

Hi to everyone else,  why do I feel so excited about getting basted  

Kx


----------



## sarahstewart

Hi ladies - no time for 'proper' personals.......

keira - GL fo today    

Elodie - how did you dirty weekend go?  Hope you are feeling better 

Mads 

 everyone else!!!!!


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Keira I am excited about you getting basted


----------



## kia

Hello Ladies,

Maryclarey - Thats a bit unfair for you to have to go to the maternity ward for the injection. Fingers crossed that you'll be in there by the end of the year though.

Keira - Good luck with your basting today.

Clara - I had loads of nasty side effects with Clomid but I've never had any side effects on Menopur. Good luck.

Francine - We're house hunting too, and we're also in a rented place. but we're going to put it on hold for the moment to try and keep stress levels down through treatment.

Sarah - (((hugs)))

Hope everyone had a lovely weekend.

Love and luck to all.
Kim.x


----------



## Keira

afternoon

just back from getted basted and that was the easy bit (dildo cam I found sore)    dh had 20 million so that is ok,  I think.    Have pessaries and the 2WW to enjoy now    

Hi to everyone  
Kx


----------



## gingertiger

Hi all,

I'm back in the loop again after Fridays basting (DH and I went away for the w/e).

I found it a litle uncomfortable but not too bad -and I am now on pessaries and 2ww Keira!

It seems like everything went OK and nurse seemed pleased - its weird though - i keep expecting to feel different  and I don't at all.  I know that its way too early to feel anything even if it is a BFP, I just feel like I'm further down the path after all the scans last week but really I'm only at the first step!

Oh well, 3 days down - only 11 to go!!!!

Hi to all - I will catch up on everyones posts over the weekend a bit later.  BTW, where the hell is Mads!!!!


----------



## kia

Good afternoon,

Just popped in to say Keira and Gingertiger good luck for 2ww.

Love and luck to all
Kim.x


----------



## Lulu2003

Keira, glad you got basted ok and that it wasn't too bad! The dildo cam can be sore it they're not gentle with you. 20 million sounds great to me after they've washed and filtered etc! I'm very lucky with Ryan, he's super fertile he had 200 million active swimmers on his last test (the doctor was very impressed and said this was the most he'd seen    ) it's just me with all the problems eh! 

I'm very excited for you! I'll keep everything crossed for you for the next 2 weeks. 

Frannyt and Kia - good luck with the househunting! Such fun isn't it!

Sailaice - hope you get to go ice skating. We're going indoor snowboarding next weekend at Milton Keynes, can't wait!!

Maryclarey - how's the 2ww going? I know you're only just into it but the first bit was the worst for me. Good luck honey.

Sarah - Hello to you too!

Clarastara - Hello! I didn't have side affects with the injections other than sickness but stopped injecting into tummy and this stopped. Good luck.

Po - how are you feeling now? 

Mads - where are you chick? Did you test over the weekend. I've really been thinking about you and was really nervous logging on to see your news. Positive vibes coming your way.

Ginger nut - our IF Centre lets you have months off for any reason. I think it helps sometimes to have a break in between rather than stress 2 months in a row. Let us know what they say. I'm sorry you got a BFN too. It's so hard isn't it.

Misky - not heard from you for a while. How is everything? 

Kizzy - are you still reading our thread whilst you wait for your IVF appt? 

Elodie - how was your weekend? 

Hello hugs - are you still remaining calm honey? I hope so.     

Anyway, hello to everyone else I've missed. Hope you're not too offended  

Ryan and I had a lovely weekend. My mum and sister have gone to Prague now for some cosmetic surgery... mad??!! so I'm worried about them right now. My sister is having a tummy tuck after her 2 children (her tummy was awful, just hung like elephant ears and spoilt her size 8 figure) Mum is having her eye bags removed. I must say I'm not bothered enough about vanity to risk surgery but each to their own eh!

We're still not going for IUI yet. Ryan isn't ready and isn't sure when he will be so I'm just trying to stay patient and keep myself busy reading all of your news.

Speak to you all soon ladies.

Lu
xx


----------



## Lulu2003

Gingertiger. Sorry I missed your basting... ooops. Good luck for your 2ww. I'm sure it'll go well for you honey. Hang in there!

Lots of positive vibes coming your way too.


----------



## Ginger Nut

Hi Girls, 

Thanks for all your responses and also Keira, thx for the mail ( I haven't worked out how to reply yet)!!

Finally managed to get hold of one of the nurses at the hosy and yes, I am Ok to miss a month of IUI, so can relax a little now. Was panicking that they'd make me squeeze it in before I went away and as it's a training course with an exam on the third day, I didn't need the extra worry!

Just read through the recent posts, still no news from Mads then?
Crickey, I think we're all pinning our hopes on some good news!

Bye for now folks, off to teach some cheer-leading 

Love.............Sarah xxx (GingerNut)


----------



## ♥Saila♥

GingerNut I am going to ask to miss Aprils's IUI too as I have lots going on and a lot of travelling in what would be the 2ww  

Lu I have heard of loads of people who are going to prague for plastic surgery lately! what clinic is it?? Glad you and Ryan had a lovely weekend!  

gingertiger   

Keira good luck!! Take it easy, brill sperm count by the way


----------



## Hugs

Hello everyone,

How are you all ?


I'm doing OK. This time next week i will know if its a BFP.

K - So please basting went well, Hope u are taken it easy.

Good luck to everyone else on 2ww or waiting to start TX

Love
Hugs
xx


----------



## maryclarey

Hi all !

Just popping in!!!

Had basting today at 1pm - no problems - hardly felt it today - laid there for 20 mins after - dh and I talking utter nonsense to each other!!  We were so laid back this time it's funny! So in bed now relaxing - dh has been looking after the foster children and told them I have a migraine in bed!! Bad timing as they are on half term holiday but I will be back to normal tomorrow!! The   has officially commenced   hope I don't go as   last time!!

Sorry no personals x x

 for Kiera and Gingertiger let's hope we can all give everyone some good news this month!!! 

Love Maryclarey x x 

PS Mads where are you? Hope you are ok x x


----------



## Po

Evenin' All,
How goes it? I can never get over how fast the time goes with everyone at their different stages. I know we're all waiting with baited breath to hear about Mads ...... wonder I wonder. Hope they are ok.
Well done Maryclarey today. Take it easy. Didn't know you do fostering - take my hat off to you. Used to be social worker so know it can be hard going. Always said it would not be something I couldn't do. Thank goodness for people like you though. Good luck for 2ww.
Confusing having 2 'gingers' so Gingertiger - good luck to you too on 2ww and Gingernut - so sorry about the bfn. Try to enjoy the break.
Keira - good luck also. Take it easy.
Francine - a wee bit to go for you but hang in there.
Elodie - hope you had a very naughty time. Nudge nudge, wink wink!!!
Saila - we can't use the sperm we have because of the legal 10 pregnancy thing. To be honest it still does not make sense to me. But, I've pm'd someone on another thread who got their donor batch from same place as us and they were told they could use it to switch to IVF provided that no embryos were frozen. I'm hoping she'll get back to me. Did you get ice-skating? Not my forte at all. Too scary. I think those celbs are amazing. Horse riding is my thing but haven't done for ages as not prepared to take the risk. However might just go back while we're in this lull, until we're sure of our next stage. Really miss it. Hope you're doing ok.
Quick hi to everyone one else: Kia, Kim, Dobbie, SarahS, Misky (how you doing??), Kizzy, Clara, Hugs (You sound ok. Hope this next week isn't too much of a drag for you chuck).
Sorry if I've forgotten anyone.
   for us all.
Love
Po. xx xx xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Po I've often thought about getting a horse on loan for 12 months at our local stables before buying one or keep loaning horses untill I have a baby  and then buying one when my baby is a bit older.

MaryClarey make sure you relax lots and take it easy on this 2ww.

Hugs I have everything crossed that it is a BFP!!


----------



## kia

Good morning Ladies,

Hope everyone's doing ok today.

The house is soo quiet, my step-children have gone back to school today, i don't know what to do with myself now, there's nothing left to tidy, all the washing's done and i don't have to do anyones lunch   

Think I'll go and do the shopping.

Love and luck to all.
Kim.x


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Kia I thought it was half term this week?   Have fun shopping!

Mads


----------



## kia

Sailaice - They had half-term last week, i think it's different for different schools around the country.

Kim.x


----------



## Lulu2003

Keira - how you doing? Is the 2ww ok so far?  

Frannyt - Hello! Any news on the house hunting? I suppose it's a weekend pastime rather than weekdays? 

Kia - it was half term last week in the Midlands. Have fun shopping... are you getting anything exciting or just food? Do you work as well as looking after your step children? Sorry just being nosy.

Sailaice - Did you go skating? Are you a horsey person? My cousin has a couple of horses down in Cornwall and they're such hard work but so beautiful. They're so relaxing. 

Maryclarey - how's the 2ww going? How many foster children do you have and how did you get into it? I'd love to do something like that but we both work such long hours it wouldn't be something we could do. My great-uncle and his wife have done it all their lives alongside bringing up 3 girls of their own. If fact they're still doing it now and are in their late 40's so you're never too old I guess! 

Sarah - Hello! 

Clarastara - How's the provera going? 

Po - Hello, how are you doing? 

Mads - hellllooooooooooo! I hope you're staying away because you've had some excellent news. I've got everything crossed for you chick.... please come and let us know how you are...   

Ginger nut - have you spoken to your IF Centre about having a break? 

Gingertiger - how is your 2w. There are so many of you at pretty much the same stage. Fingers crossed for lots of good news in a week or so.

Elodie - how's things? 

Hello hugs - not long now for you. I've got everything crossed for you too!   

Hello also to Strawbs, Kizzy, Misky and Dobbie if you're still reading the thread. Let us know how you're doing.

Anyway ladies... happy shrove tuesday or pancake day or jiff lemon day whatever you like to call it. Hope you're having lots of lovely pancakes made for you tonight. Ryan usually makes ours but we're busy tonight so he's doing them for me on Thursday! I love them with just lemon and sugar but he piles chocolate, cream, banana and strawberry's on his! Good job he works out a lot and doesn't need to slim down like me! 

My diet is going awfully. I've put on 2lbs and have been quite good for the last 2 weeks. Don't diets get you down! I'm thinking of trying slimming world again but I find that eating too much pasta and rice etc (even brown) makes me fatter, even if I stick to slimming world rules. I guess it's cos I've got PCOS. Any of you ladies got any great advice for me?!

Thanks ladies. 
Take care and enjoy your day
Lu
xxx


----------



## sarahstewart

sorry ladies i haven't forgotten you but work has been manic...just wanted to say HI!!!!  Have my appointment tomorrow so hould be starting IUI and d/r pretty soon  

Baby dust and positive vibes to you all.......


----------



## Elodie

Hi Girls

Sorry haven't been around much the past few days.  Thanks again for all your kind wishes and thoughts, it means a lot.

Did our own version of IUI this weekend so I suppose I'm kind of on a 2ww?  Not holding out much hope really.

Wishing all those on a proper 2ww the best of luck and lots of love to everyone else (sorry for not doing personals).

Love
Elodie
x


----------



## Keira

Hi all

day one of my 2ww,   I have not to test until 07/03 -  years away.  I have to start progestrone pessaries on Thurs -  are they awful and give loads of side effects.      Is it progestrone that gives you PMT on a normal cycle  

sailaice -  hope you are eating those brazil nuts,  I am liking them but not too keen on the pineapple juice but trying anything to make sure that lining is thick enough 

sarah  -    with your IUI appt tomorrow 

mads  -  please come back  

maryclarey, gingertiger & hugs  -  are we all surviving the  

kim  -  hope you had a nice peaceful day

lucy  -  totally forgot it was pancake tuesday,  ds came out of Nursery with the evidence, had to smile and say they were lovely

 po, gingernut, elodie, franny, clara, misky and all other IUI girls

Kx


----------



## Po

Hi Girls,
Just a hello to everyone in general. Got our appt. tomorrow eve to discuss a switch to IVF. Quite apprehensive as afraid we're almost going back to square one with waiting etc. I feel I've coped quite well so far but never felt more down, upset than now - it's hard to put a finger on how I feel actually - going doolally?? Anyway I guess it's just another stage and once you know what you have to deal with it's a bit easier - maybe? 
Saila - I've dreamed of having a horse since I was small but think it will always be a dream (unless I win lottery) the commitment is so massive and I know I couldn't make that amongst all the other aspects of life. Loaning is a great way to try it out though. I'm not confident in my riding abilities either although I'm not too bad really - know my limits. Usually I would be having a lesson once a week and then in Spring/Summer ride out more. There's a fantastic Icelandics centre on our doorstep in the Pentland hills and it's a fabulous experience. I def. think that once I know the situation after tomorrow I'll ring my instructor and arrange to start back. I can always stop again when I need to. Are you still keeping up riding yourself??
Good luck to you all.
Love
Po xx xx xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Po ~ I am and aren't keeping up riding. It seems I have a normal life for the first 2weeks of every cycle then everything goes to pot on the 2ww   I hope to go part time in the next couple of years so hopefully then I will have more time for bigger commitments. I also show and breed persian cats and they are a massive commitment in themselves with those coats  

Keira ~ What pineapple juice do you get??

Elodie good luck for the 2ww.  

SarahStewart good luck for todays appointment   

Lucy I am doing slimming world so we can support each other   We didn't have any pancakes yesterday but I made a fab red day spaghetti bolognese!! Yum Yum!!

Mads


----------



## sarahstewart

Hi ladies   am off soon so will let you know how I get on later or tomorrow .

Hope you are all OK and enjoyed your pancakes y'day...we are having ours tonight as DH was at work last night


----------



## gingertiger

Hey Sailaice - you didn't happen to show at the National Cat Show this year did you?  I went with my Mum (weird, I know) and it was great!

Gosh, 2ww is so boring isn't it - nothing to report, yawn!

Gingertiger


----------



## Lulu2003

Good luck Sarah!!! Hope it all goes well today.

Gingertiger - it is boring isn't it after all the messing about going for scans, taking meds etc. 

Sailaice - I got Sainsbury's non concentrate pineapple juice and took supplements. My lining was really thick too and I guess it was that combined with the low GL diet as that let me eat lots of seeds etc which are also supposed to be good. I love slimming world food, you get to eat so much of it. I guess that's my problem.... I eat too much! 

Po - Good luck with your appt tonight, I hope the waiting times are not too long for the IVF. Hope it goes ok for you.

Keira - good luck for your 2WW. Hope the time goes nice and quickly for you honey. Fingers crossed for a great big BFP for you.

Elodie - good luck for your 2WW. Here's hoping your dirty weekend did the trick honey! If it didn't then at least you can say you had fun trying your own version of IUI! Not like the usual eh! 

Kim - enjoy your shopping? 

good luck and hello to everyone else... I'll try and catch up properly later on today. 

so for now... byeee


----------



## kia

Hello Ladies,

Hope everyones doing well.

Not got much time today so it's just a quick one.

LucyMcGoldrick - It was just boring shopping, had to stock-up, they eat sooo much in the holidays. No I'm not working at the moment, i haven't worked for three years now, the treatment and stepchildren have taken up all my time.

Sorry no personals really.

Love and luck to all.
Kim.x


----------



## ♥Saila♥

gingertiger did you mean the Supreme?? I didn't go. My next cat show is the 10th of March I am going for grand with my boy 

Lucy I am going to go to sainsburys and get some of that next month. Is it free on slimming world?  

Sarah Enjoy your pancakes


----------



## sarahstewart

WOO HOO the IUI rollercoster is starting for me!!!!!  Started Norethisterone last night then start d/r with Buserlin on Friday...due to start jabbing with Gonal F on 12th March and 1st scan booked on the 19th March...am sooo excited!!!!!!  

sorry its a me, me me post........  everyone hope you are all well on this rainy day


----------



## Lulu2003

Sailaice, I'm not sure whether it is free on Slimming World (I would guess not though). How is your weight loss going now? I've put on 5 lbs in the last week or so.  I don't know what's going on with me at the minute. I'm trying really hard with the diet and am even exercising everyday now too.

Sarah, glad you're getting started now! That's excellent news and you're right to be so excited! Good luck honey.

Kim, treatment does take up so much of our time doesn't it! How many step children do you have? it's funny but I sometimes wish Ryan had children from his previous relationship so that if it all doesn't work then at least he has some. I have 3 step sisters and my mum is so close to them and my step dad is just like a dad to me. Do you have a good relationship with yours? Sorry if I'm being too personal.

Good luck to all those on the 2ww.            

My body is really playing up right now. My last proper AF started on the 8th January. I keep thinking it's started again but I get a tiny bit of old blood then a little bit of new blood then nothing for a few days. This has been going on since the early part of February. Not enough to need to use sanitary stuff but I can notice it. Sorry for TMI. 
Has anyone any ideas what this might be? I think I might do a test just in case but I'm guessing it would be a long shot as I've never gotten pregnant on my own before. Not even with 250mg of Clomid. Hmmm what is my body playing at? 

Suggestions would be great.

Also has anyone heard from Mads? I'm hoping it's not bad news for her.

Take care everyone
Lu
x


----------



## gingertiger

Hi all - just popping in to say Hi - nothing to report still.  I guess I won't have any signs yet - too early but even if I did I think the Cyclogest would mask everything!  Yuk! (Tmi)

Lu - that does sound weird - sorry, i can't help on what it might mean but I do think doing a test might be worthwhile - at least you find out one way or the other...  

Sarah - so pleased for you Hon!   

Sailaice - Not sure what show it was - National Cat Show I think - it was great though- the first time I had been to one.  Good luck for showing your boy!  My girls are mogs - common as muck! 

Hi Po, Hi Kim!

Good luck to Keira, Elodie, MaryClarey and any other 2ww out there  

Hi to anyone else I missed and Mads, where are you honey??


----------



## kia

Hello Ladies,

LucyMcGoldrick - I have a great relationship with my stepchildren, i love them to bit and they're so much happier when they are at ours then at there mums house. a 12year old girl and 16year old lad.
I have two stepbrothers and i had a wonderful stepdad that meant the world to me, sadly he died 6years ago    but i still believe he walked down the isle with me 18months ago.

I've popped in to let off some steam here today.
My stepchildren are staying at their mums this week (due to come back to us tomorrow) anyway my stepdaughter woke up poorly this morning so her mum took her to the doctors and it turns out she's got the mumps!!! I told her mum to keep her away from my stepson as it can make boys infertile and offered to just have my stepson antill my stepdaughter's over it, to which she added "no you can have her because you can't have children anyway so it doesn't matter if she makes Paul (my DH) infertile!!!" (b*tch!!!) she's always digging at the fact that i can't have children but this really got to me, i didn't let it show though.
I'm also worried as we've just started treatment and i can't afford to get it but i don't wont to tell her we're going through fertility treatment. as she'd just make things more difficult for us.

Love and luck
Kim.x


----------



## gingertiger

omg, she sounds a total b**ch!  You poor thing.  If its any consolation, it sounds like she is very jealous of you.

GT


----------



## Lulu2003

Kim - what an evil lady.   People can be so cruel when they want to be. I'm glad you've got a good relationship with your step children and I'm sure your step dad was with you when you walked down the isle. My step dad gave me away and not my "proper" dad.  

Ginger tiger -       how long have you got left before testing now? Good luck honey!  

Frannyt - how are you doing now? Good I hope.  

Keira - how is your 2ww going honey? Are the days going slowly for you?  

Maryclarey - are you also doing ok on your 2ww? When is your test date?  

Clarastara - How is everything with you? Injections going ok?  

Po - How did your appt go?  

Ginger nut - How are you doing? Any news on when your next treatment will be? 

Elodie - How are you doing on your 2ww? Wow there are so many of you! 

Hello hugs - Another good luck for your 2ww. When is your test date? It must be getting really close right?      

Hello Misky and Strawbs - are you still around and about?  

Hello to everyone else. I bet I've missed loads of you.

Well rubbish news for me, I decided to test at lunch and it was negative so who knows what is going on with my hormones right now. Hmmm.  

I also had the most tasteless Butternut Squash Soup for lunch so now I want chocolate!!! Ha ha! 
I shall try and resist though and have a cup of tea instead! I've got to lose some weight though I'm just getting rounder and rounder! Especially as the docs want me to get to 9stone 10 by the time I go for treatment again. I'm currently 10stone 13 to 11stone 2. Aghhhh.     

Anyway, I'll pop off now and get on with some work. I just can't get motivated today. I'm in the process though of looking for a new job. I want to progress to marketing manager as I'm just going stale here. I'm a marketing exec at the minute but with no prospects where I currently work.

Lu
x


----------



## sarahstewart

Kim - what an evil b*tch   she has made me soooo angry   I agree with gingertiger she is just jealous of you.

 everyone......I wonder where Mad's is I am getting rather worried   has she been on-line at all this week?


----------



## Lulu2003

No Sarah, I don't think Mads has been on all week. I hope she's ok. 
I'm still clinging to the hope that she's had some great news and has been too excited and preoccupied to come and tell us. 
Fingers crossed eh.

Lu


----------



## Elodie

Just coming on here to have a quick rant  

Woking Nuffield sent me a bill today for £80 quoting " Abandoned Cycle Admin Fee" - did you ever hear of such a thing!

It's hardly my fault that the cycle got abandoned - this is rubbing salt into my wounds.

Anyway, they can poke it, I'm not paying it  

Hope you girlies are okay - hopefully there will be some good news from someone ANYONE this week.

Love
Elodie
x


----------



## sarahstewart

Elodie you made me laugh with that  'they can poke it' comment!!!!  I don't blame you [email protected]@dy cheek!!!

sending you a big hug


----------



## Keira

Hi all

hope you are all ok,  I am doing fine on 2WW but feel a wee bit bloated -  maybe it is the pessaries causing that.

kim  - glad to see you have a good relationship with your step-children,    I have 2 step-sons of 16 & 18 and have had them since they were 7 & 9 and they are a great boys.    

sailaice  -  hope you are thickening up that lining  

elodie  -  cheek of them sending you a bill  

maryclarey & gingertiger  -  are you surviving the 2WW 

kim  -  you will be glad to get started now 

Hi Lucy, po, clara, franny, gingernut and all other IUI girls  

Kx


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Keira ~ I am going to start the thickening next week after  having a good time being naughty before the strict ttc regime kicks in  

Elodie how cheeky!! Have you contacted them?

Lucy you will soon shift that 5lbs   Have you thought anymore about joining back up?

gingertiger I love mogs. I just can't have any in case they came in with any infections and passed them onto the persians   I used to have a black moggie called Figaro.

Sarah good luck with the northisterone 

Mads    please come back!!

Maybe with her moving she hasn't an internet line??


----------



## Elodie

Hi Girls 

I might not get chance to log-on this weekend so just wanted to wish everyone a lovely weekend.

Good luck to everyone starting tx/in the middle of tx/on 2ww!!

Love
Elodie
x

     

    ​


----------



## sarahstewart

thanks elodie you too hun  

I have started sniffing today   started at 6.30am and have to sniff every 4 hours up until bedtime


----------



## Dobbie

Hiya girls,

well that was my day 11 scan today and 3 follies so they just need to keep growing, because of my erratic cycles I have 3 more injections over the weekend and then back for scan on monday which will then give me a basting date. Just off to do my first at home gonal-f injection as the others were done at the hospital, even though I did my last one myself it was with the nurse watching.

Dust to everyone   

Dobbie


----------



## kia

Hello Ladies,

Elodie - We were charged for our abandoned cycles too, it's like a kick in the teeth ay  

Keira - I've been in my stepchildren's life's since they were 5 and 9. They're great kids, i could never be without them now.

Sarahstewart - Good luck with D/R'ing.

Dobbie - Fingers crossed them follies are a nice size by Mondays scan.

Sorry it's just a short post today, got loads i should be getting on with, but i need my daily does of FF  

Love and luck to all.
Kim.x


----------



## frannyt

Hi Everyone 


    How are we all? 

    Elodie - I can't believe they are asking for £80 for admin,what a cheek!! 

    Lucy- I'm fine thanks for asking,been really busy,house hunting at the moment,it so hard to find property with parking where we live 

    Sarah- I'm on the same medication as you...! I'm having my 1st scan on the 9th March & hopefully iui on the 13th March if follies are good to me...!

    Maryclarey-I hope your   Is going well? will keep my fingers crossed for you.   

  Hello keira,sailaice,gingertiger,kim,clara & anyone I may have missed xx

Francine xx


----------



## misky

Hi Ladies, 

Sorry I have not been round for a while - I will get the list up to date as soon as I can. My internet connection went down completely and has been down for a month, so very mad. 

There has been a chnage of plan for us. Our funding in NZ has come through early so we are going to have our next tx here in March instead of me coming back to the UK for it. Good in some ways but I am really anxious about the timing as DH will be coming this way and can only take 10 days off work. We will just have to hope that it all works out! 

Away to catch up with every ones news. Hope there has been some good stuff. 

Take care
M


----------



## Lulu2003

Hello ladies, 

Some awful news for me I'm afraid. Ryan has decided to end our relationship. After losing Ciara 6 months ago, nothing has been the same for us and I guess he just doesn't love me the way he used to. He says he doesn't want to be with me anymore and I can't beg for him to change his mind more than I already have done. I can't believe we've only been married for 5 months.  

So I guess that's the end of the road for treatment for me, so I'll wish you all the best and say goodbye. I'll miss you all but it will hurt too much to keep thinking about what I can't have. 

I'll still come on and write to Ciara in the garden of hope though as that helps me to feel close to my little girl.

I hope all your dreams come true soon for all the girls on our thread.

Take care everyone
Lu


----------



## Candy

Oh Lucy, my heart goes out to, you have both been through so much, I am really sorry that he feels that it has to end, but maybe some time apart will make him realise what hes missing and give you both the time needed to grieve, I do hope that what ever the future holds, its a happy one, time is a good healer, all my love Candy x


----------



## maryclarey

Lucy, my heart goes out to you honey,   , I'm not good at finding the right things to say at a time like this, but I want you to know that I am thinking of you and really hope the future holds something special for you x x I am so sorry that this is had happened to you. You are a strong and brave person and will get through this x x as Candy said time is a healerx I will be praying for you over the coming monthsx
Take care and God Bless x
Maryclarey x x x


----------



## petdowe

Everyone  ,
I went for a iui foilicle scan today but unfortunately they are not mature enough to do the iui insemination so we need to go back on monday so fingers crossed i shall keep you all posted nicky .
Ps  to you all and lots of


----------



## kia

Lucy - I've been trying to think of the right words to try and ease your pain a little but i know there's nothing i can say to make you feel any better,  sending you big (((hugs)))

Love 
Kim.xxx


----------



## mads

HELLO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

SO SO SO SORRY I HAVEN'T POSTED BUT HAVE NOT HAD ACCESS TO A PC!!
I HAVE HAD THE WEEK OF WORK ( AND NO PC YET AT HOME ) BUT AM CURRENTLT AT WORK DOING OVERTIME.
I AM PREGNANT ARGHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
                   

I ( and DH ) are still in shock. I eventually tested Mon night when just the 2 of us in our new house and BIG FAT BLUE LINE came up straight away. It really hasn't sunk in yet to be perfectly honest. We must have conceived in our last house literally a week or 2 before our IUI planning appt!!!

I have rung the clinic and I have a 7 week scan booked for the 8th March - Please God let little one be alright in there. Just to think I was scrubbing and lifting all sorts moving in!

Haven't told many people yet but am going out with friends tonight and really torn whether to tell them or not - I keep thinking people will just be able to tell I'm pregnant.

DH really cannot believe it I think. This sounds bad but at the moment we have just got so much to think about re our new house but for me, thats good, otherwise I'd just stress about the baby I think!

I am feeling rather queasy but not been physically sick yet! Am also feeling quite tired.

I am so sorry again for leaving you all in suspense, I really didn't mean to.

I want to take this opportunity to thank you all so very very much for all of your support over the past 2 years. I really would have been lost without you all, I'm gonna cry!  I pray with all my heart that you all go on to get BFP too. I will definately keep in touch ( promise ha! ).

Thank you again,

Lots of Love Mads, currently about 6 weeks pregnant arghh!!! xxxxxxx


----------



## Keira

Hi Ladies

OMG you did keep us waiting,       on your   ,  that is your a new house and new baby you must be so delighted  

lucy  -  so sorry to hear what you are going through  you have had such a tough time  

sarah  -  this sniffing palava is a nightmare,  I have been sniffing 4 times a day since 13/01 and still doing it.  I used to forget all the time at the beginning but better with it now (in saying that my 12 noon sniff I took at 2pm oops) 

dobbie  -   with your scan on Monday 

gingertiger, elodie  & maryclarey  -  hope you are all ok   on this  

Hi kim, franny, clara, misky, sailaice, clara, po 

Kx


----------



## Po

Hi Everyone,
God I'm just about in tears - happiness for you Mads, so awful for you Lu.
Lu - I gasped out loud when I read your post. I'm so so sorry. I don't want to try to second guess how your feeling right now and maybe say the wrong thing. Please know that you are in my thoughts and hope you might let us know how things work out for you. Only you know Ryan but guys do 'work' in a different way to us and maybe some time to sort his head out is what he needs. Try to look after yourselk. Lot of love Po.

Mads - how fantastic is your news. I'm thrilled to bits for you. Every success is such a boost for us all I'm sure. Enjoy every minute but slow down a bit. You'll see from all the posts we were all desperately hoping it would be good news for you - keep us posted.

Sarah - great news on you IUI - best of luck, it is dead exciting, one of the highs in this lark - enjoy.

Misky - lovely to hear from you, hope you're doing ok and really pleased for you that treatment can start earlier - every best wish. Look forawrd to hearing all about it.

Am not going to do lots of personals tonight if that's ok. Hoping everyone else is having a good weekend and good luck with whatever stage you are at.
Our appointment was ok on Wed - just saying to a friend today that it probably cost us about £135 for a 10min conversation we could just as eaisly have had on the phone!!! Cons. agrees that we have given IUI a good bash but no point in trying again with it. Moving to IVF (although end procedure is to be ICSI) jut as soon as we know score with our store of donor spermies. Have been trying to contact the embriologist, who has a contact with the London clinic, with a view to her approaching them with our case for switching treatments. So - still a bit of 'watch this space'. Still very anxious that we have hurdles to get over. Have to get hormones levels checked day 3 next cycle and if all were to go well and we are permitted to still use our sperm, I would start down reg day 21 of that same cycle. Worst case scenarion is we have to find other donor or wait until July, which is current waiting list for own clinic - aggggghhhhh!!!!! Also have to go for ANOTHER counselling session - to make sure we understand implications of IVF etc. - duuuuhhhhhhhhh! Honestly!! Apparently it's a legal requirement. Don't get me started!
So anyway - take care. Speak again soon.
Love
Po xx xx xx


----------



## Elodie

Morning Girls, just a quickie today.

Lucy - such sad news   - I've pm'd you hun.

Po - best of luck with the IVF - keep in touch though and let us know how  you are getting on  

Mads - OH MY GOD - I had a feeling you'd get a BFP - congrats to you and DH but please try and take things a bit easier now that you know - no moving furniture!!!!

Lots of Love to you all and hope you are having a good weekend.  We are just off to London to look at some puppies!

Elodie
x


----------



## k-pie

Hello ladies,

I'd just like to introduce myself & ask if I can join you?

My name is Kate, and my husband & I have been TTC for two and a half years, with as yet unexplained infertility. We're going to be starting IUI the cycle after next, as we need to have my day 3 bloods & DH's SA redone next cycle.

I'm feeling a bit excited & a bit scared at the moment .

Looking forward to getting to know you,

Kate x


----------



## Candy

Welcome to fertility friends Kate, you have found the perfect thread, the girls here offer great support, so any questions just ask away, wishing you lots of luck with your journey C x


----------



## Ginger Nut

Hi Girls,

Lu, so sorry to hear your news honey, I am also at a loss at what to say so sending you a big hug  

Mads, Congratulations 2 u !!!!    
Finally, some good news!!!

Welcome Kate!!  

Hi to everyone else, not much happening with me at the moment, am missing a cycle of treatment as I'm on a training course this coming weekend and my IUI would of fell at the same time so hosy have let me miss a month. 

So my last free go will be towards end of March and have decided to give it that extra special chance I'm gonna book some time off just after as on the last two go's I have gone straight back into work (fitness and studio class instructor) so not really given myself a rest.

Fingers crossed to you all on your 2WW, lets hope we get some more good news soon...

Lots of Love Sarah (GingerNut) xxx


----------



## sarahstewart

Lucy - I am so   to read your news you must be devastated....I am here for you whenever you need me....just a PM away .....sending you a big hug 

Mads - thats fantastic news!!!!!   I guess LA was just out time wise?  take it easy now won't you?   

Keira - how have you been d/r any s/e?  I am OK so far.....

Kate - welcome to the thread hun, I am quite new here ( not to FF but to IUI) and the ladies are lovely  

 everyone else, hope you are all having a good weekend


----------



## ginny

Hi Girls,

Lucy, i was so upset to read your post...my thoughts are with you hun

Mads, congrats on your bfp.  wow, new house and a new babe to put in it!!

Hi to everyone else...just thought I'd say howdy.  Back form hols and af commenced so i start ivf this week.  v scared!!

Fingers crossed for all of you

Ginny xxx


----------



## Keira

Hi Ladies

Welcome Kate  

sarah -  d/r and injections were all totally fine and no real side effects, the cyclogest pesseries are not good and I'm feeling really bloated on them

lucy  -  hope you are doing ok  

still on my 2ww and nothing to report apart from bloating but hey ho a small price to pay if I get that BFP    

Kx


----------



## janie77

Hello Girls

Just wanted to pop on and say

Lucy -    

Mads -  huge congratulations  you must be over the moon.  Hope your taking it easy.

Hugs - sending you lots of luck for testing tomorrow - hope all is ok, not heard from you for a few days            .  Thinking of you.

Lots of luck to everyone else jabbing, sniffing and waiting to test.

Jane xxxx


----------



## Molly6

Mads - many congratulations on the wonderful news!!!  So happy for you. 

Lucy - words are so inadequate. My heart goes out to you at this terrible time. Your are in my thoughts.


Molly
xxx


----------



## Hugs

Hi ladies,

Just want to say hello. Ive not posted in here for a few day (I'm sorry)

Well i test tomorrow   but I'm not hopeful as i have bad AF pains and Clear CM and pinkish stuff when i went to the loo.

I will let you all know what we get.

Good luck to everyone else.

Love
Hugs
xx


----------



## maryclarey

Just wanted to say hi to all  

Day 6 of the 2ww is nearly over and even more exciting the foster kids are back at school tomorrow YIPPPPEEEEEE don't get me wrong it's nice to have them home and not get stressed with the school runs, lunches, homework etc but I will be really relieved to have a few hours to myself tomorrow!!!

Kiera - how's that bloating feeling? I HATE pessaries!! 
Mads - can't believeeeeeeeee it!    Have been waiting for what feels like ages to hear from you! You must be so excited!! Keep in touch
Ginny -    with IVF - don't be scared just take every day as it comes 
Welcome Kate - nice to have you here with us - hope to help in anyway we can on your journey

Hi to Molly Janie Gingernut Misky Hugs Elodie PO and Sarah and everyone else sorry not more personals may have more time when kids back at school!

Lets hope those of us on the 2ww can give more good news like Mads real soon


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Morning Girls!!  

MaryClarey ~ I hope you have a nice relaxing time today even if it's just for a few hours  

Hugs ~ I have everything crossed for you    

Lucy ~ I am so sorry about your news honey. I hope you can work it out with Ryan    

Hi Kate   

Po ~ Good luck with IVF  

Mads ~ Congratulations!! I am definately moving house now!  

I had a good weekend. Me and DH watched this programme I recorded on the planner. It was about an american woman who had infertility treatment and fell pregnant with double identical twins! 4 babies  it was really good. Then watched Bridget Jones   I went out on saturday night it was really good, last night out now as the injections are starting and they WILL work


----------



## sarahstewart

Hugs - any news    

keira - hopefully the d/r will be OK for me too, I am not looking forward to the cyclogest.....probably a TMI question but what is best front or back bottom?


----------



## Keira

morning ladies

well still on my 2WW and feeling bloated  

sarah -  my clinic told me to use cyclogest in the front    some girls put them in the back   but I just did what clinic said

morning sailaice  -  how are you doing 

Kx


----------



## gingertiger

Hi all,

What a rollercoaster - and me on those blasted hormones!

Lucy, so sorry hon - I wish I could say something to make you feel better.  We are all thinking of you and sending you our love .  

Mads - congratulations - about time we had some good news in here - I'm so pleased for you!

Hugs - any news sweetie?

Hi to Kate and Welcome and hi to everyone else.

I am now 10dpo - and going steadily nuts.  I think it must be the Cyclogest but I am feeling utterly crap - like Keira I am really bloated but the worst thing is the mood swings.  I seem to be flitting between rage and tears every 10 minutes...  On Friday in our weekly office meeting i even burst in to tears - so unlike me and SO embarassing.  Fortunately, my bosses know the score and I had warned them i might get emotional - but still....

Has anyone else had this (mental mood swings)?  I really do feel totally blah at the moment.  Other than that nothing to report.  Slight cramping but no spotting - but I'm not reading too much into it, as i have an IBS type condition that causes random cramps anyway...  Lots of spots but that could be an AF symptom...testing on Friday if no AF before that...

Not feeling especially hopeful at the moment but i guess that could be a side effect of my mood - the thought of having to go through this all over again next month is pretty horrid though.

Sorry to be a moaner today guys - its just a bit of a low  

Gingertiger


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Keira ~ I am good thanks   feeling really pre-menstrual   Try peppermint tea for the bloating.

gingertiger ~ I have had mental moodswings like that before, stick with it hun it will get better  
I'm testing friday too if  hasn't arrived. I know she will though I had no womb lining


----------



## mads

Thank you all so much for your kind words, to be honest, I don't think me and DH really believe it. I think the scan next week will make it feel a lot more real. Feeling quite sick at times but still not actually been ill. Also feel very bloated - BUT I'M NOT COMPLAINING!!!

To give you all hope, I swear that I truely believed AF was on its way as usual. I had serious cramping pain the week before ( as normal ), and all the other normal AF signs. All that happened is that AF didn't show. Actually I do remember having quite a strong metalic taste in my mouth for a bit, but I think I have had this before. After waiting a week to test, I knew I was very hormonal - more than PMT hormonal!!!

Hope you are ok Lucy? I felt a bit guilty sending my post after reading yours, hope I didn't offend you hun? 

Sailace - Glad you are well - I was very hormonal, you never know!!!! 

Kate - I was at the exact same point as you are hun when I found out I was pregnant arghhh!!!  

Mareyclarey - will def keep in touch hun!!

Gingertiger - thanks hun!!

Molly6, Sarah, Keira, Hugs, janie77, Ginny, Gingernut, Candy, Elodie and PO - Thank you all also for your kind words. Anyone else I have missed out, sorry and thank you.

Will let you all know how next Thursday goes...


TC, Mads xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Mads not holding out any hope for me, womb lining was only 2.4  
Great news about you, can't wait to see your scan pics


----------



## Hugs

Hi All,

BFN for me    along with usual agony AF

Thanks for all your support


love
Hugs
xx

p.s we start TX again tomorrow or Wednesday


----------



## sarahstewart

awww hugs....  I am sad for you 

I really hope this cycle you get your much wanted BFP


----------



## janie77

Hugs, am so sorry hun - got your PM and have sent one back, thinking of you  

Jane xxx


----------



## maryclarey

Hugs - have pm'd you x x x


Its SOOOOOOOO peaceful in my house!!! Shame I have to go to Sainsburys and sort out my teaching for tomorrow - could quite happily sit with my book for a couple of hours!!!!!
Day 7 of the 2ww - half way there!!!!!!


Mads - I really am so excited for you x x x looking forward to hearing about the scan
Gingertiger - I so know how you feel hun x x I even cried at the national anthems watching the rugby on sat?!?!?!?! So hormonal - though this good be a good sign for us!! keep smiling Friday is on its way x x x
Kiera - put on my washed jeans this morning - how bloated am I??!?!?! Hope it's not because I have put weight on - I lost half a stone when I was ill!
I remember last cycle that the bloating disappeared towards the end - I even didn't use a pessary one night to see if it would ease it but it didn't  
Sailaice - Bridget Jones - always a giggle    Have you seen PRIME?
Sarah - always used the front door, so to speak, for the pessaries - could't face the back door although I have heard it is a little less messy but then again it causes more embarassing wind!!!!! 

Hope everyone is enjoying their Monday. Just had a deep and meaningful with my Mum about IVF - I swear she has done more research and reading than me - I didn't think that was possible   I kept saying to her that we won't need it as I am pos  about this cycle - now I don't feel so pos  after talking about it!!!!!

Anyway Sainsburys and work is calling me ............ dh really thinks I am addicted to this site - I keep explaining that it's the only place I can go where people really understand
Thanks you guys x x x x x
Love Maryclarey x x


----------



## sussexgirl

Hi all,

I have not been on the board for the last 2 years. My DH and I have had 3 failed ICSI and we are now going to go for Donor IUI in May. We were looking at the adoption option but have come to a halt with that due to not getting on very well with our social workers. So am starting the journey again after a 2 year break. I must say I am feeling a little apprehensive about going through the rollercoaster again but will just take each day as it comes. 

Time to hold on tight and enjoy the ride  

Chris


----------



## petdowe

Everyone ,
Well it went really well when we went back today for our 2nd iui foilicle scan today we can now go ahead with our 5th iui insemination on wed 28th feb. Apart of me feels excited   but the other part of me dont know how and what to feel i think its because the last 4 iuis were a  so at the moment we have mixed emotions. I have my fingers crossed and i shall pray that this 5th attempt will be a  i shall keep you all posted and i also wish you all  and lots of   love nicky
Ps I shall be on the  thread on wed with a date when we need to test.


----------



## frannyt

Hi All
  

    Lucy- Sorry to hear your news,it made me want to  ,I know there's nothing anyone can say to make things better! will be thinking of you.
Take care   


  Mads - Congratulations.......!!!!!!!!!! 

  I'm due to start injecting tomorrow!!Gonal-f/Peregon,forgotten what it was like to inject.....! last time did it in my thigh,but this time I will try my belly,as I've got plenty off fat there   
Four more days until I'm off to Tenerife to suprise my Mum for her Birthday 60th Birthday!! but feeling guilty as I think she thinks Ive not bothered to do anything.But it will be worth it to see her face  

Francine xxx


----------



## clarastara

Hi Kate

Welcome to FF.  We're starting our first IUI the cycle after next too - maybe we'll be cycle buddies.

Hi to all the other girls - great new Mads, congratulations!

Clara


----------



## clarastara

Lucy

I just read your post - so sorry to hear your sad news and sending you a big   .  Really hope things work out for you.  Thinking of you,
Clara xx


----------



## Po

Hi Everyone,
Can't believe it's Monday, where did that weekend go?
Lu - hope you are alright. Thinking of you.

Welcome Kate & Chris.

Janey - lovely to hear from you. How are you doing? Great scan pic.

Hugs - so sorry about your bfn. That dissapointment is so horrible. Good luck for the next go. I found it did help to get on with it straight away.

Elodie - what type of puppy are you looking for?

Maryclary - keeping everything crossed for you.

Keira - good luck too.

Sailaice - fingers crossed for you. I also have had problems with thin lining. Any thoughts? I tried the brazils and pineappe jiuce but to be honest don't think it made slighest bit of difference?? Tell me more about the cyclogest? What's it for and why do some girls get prescribed and not others? Am I likely to have that delight to look forward to if we do IVF?

Well we got the ok from London clinic to chang use of donor sperm to IVF. Not sure when we can start. Trying to get the counselling appt. in asap. Hope not too long. Cautious but secretly excited too. Won't be changing threads if that's ok, rather stay here with you guys. Keep you posted.
Love
Po xx xx xx








  

Molly6, Sarah, Keira, Ginny, SarahS, Candy, Francine, Nicky


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Hi Girls!

Po I'm not taking cyclogest hun so I don't know anything about it   does it help womb lining? I think I am going to try having a hot water bottle on my womb at bed time to encourage circulation and I am going to take the usual selenium and evening primrose (first 2 weeks) I am convinced it is my womb lining which is the problem and am going to ask tomorrow as hospital if they can suggest anything to thicken it up 

Franny wish I was going with you!! Have a nice time I am sure your mum will be thrilled!!

Petdowe I have everything crossed for you   

Chris I am so sorry about your failed cycles I have everything crossed DIUI will work for you   

Mary what is Prime??

Hugs I am so sorry you didn't get a BFP I really did have everything crossed for you. Good luck this month hon


----------



## Keira

morning all

I HATE CYCLOGEST..........  I have went through downregging, injections the lot with no side effects and found tx no problem but then came the awful Cyclogest.    I actually woke up this morning and said to dh if tx does not work this time NO MORE but feeling better now.    I have felt like AF is coming for nearly the whole 2WW (well on day 9 nine) and feel so bloated.  

sailaice - the cyclogest helps thicken the lining but you take it after basting.  I was like you and thought my lining was the problem but then conceived ds.

maryclarey  - jeans oh no,       I think I wil need to wearing Maternity clothes if I expand anymore  

po  -  hope you get your appt soon and can get going with tx

 chris & nicky

Lucy  -  hope you are doing ok  

elodie & gingertiger -      

Hi clara, francine, sarah, mads, jane, hugs, mollly 

Kx


----------



## Ange15

Hi everybody

Hope you don't mind me joining you -- just been told that I should try IUI in May, have been TTC for 15 months, unexplained.  I wanted to draw on all your experience and wisdom!  For example, the dr says I should start with FSH injections, despite the risk of multiples... should I get a second opinion? why the rush?  I'm only 32.   Also, I get spotting/light bleeding 3-4 days before AF, though my day 21 Prog looks ok.  Mightn't that be the problem?  

So next couple of months we're going to go for broke with every possible old wives' tale trick in the book.  Like everyone else I never thought I'd be here, getting ready to conceive my first (hopefully) through a catheter in the dr's office!  But I suppose you forget all that once you have your little one in your arms...

Anyway, look forward to chatting with you all.  I need a little support and friends' advice to 'just relax' seems to have the opposite effect!

xx Ange


----------



## gingertiger

Hi Ange and Welcome!

Not sure how much help I can be on questions - only on my first iui myself!  I am doing it on nhs though (Brighton) and they do four attempts without FSH before trying FSH twice.  However, it looks like most private places start straight off with FSH - I think it does increase the chances of success quite a bit (but I guess its more costly).  The others here will chip in with their experience too I'm sure!

Keira - I am so with you my love - I am going nuts on the stuff!  My breasts are humongous now - honestly, they are obscene!  I swear to god I am about 1 stone heavier than this time last week!  I also forgot a work appointment this morning - i've never done that before!  Fortunately it wasn't that important and as my colleague said 'that'll be the hormones'!  

Hey ho - only 3 more days to go....

Hi everyone else!

Gingertiger


----------



## sarahstewart

Hiya Ladies...no time for personals am away for the rest of the day and tomorrow so will be back on-line Thursday to check up on you all.


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Morning Girls!!  

Ange ~ Welcome I hope IUI is successfull for you honey  

Keira ~ Do you think I should ask them for cyclogest this afternoon? I am willing to try anything  

I am at hospital today to be shown how to do my injections  I need to be there for 4:30pm


----------



## Keira

Hi sailaice

I only got Cyclogest after basting so not sure if they can give you them before basting.    I think once the injections start the lining will thicken up,  my lining was 6.9 a couple of days before basting and not even sure what is was at basting.    It can seemingly be as little as 5 to be pg and remember the 'trigger jab' also helps thicken it up (I think).

I would keep going with all your brazil nuts, pineapple etc and I am sure it will thicken up.    I was like you and totally worried about my lining and not even worried about follies but the clinic was the opposite.    

Hope you get an auto-injector pen to do injections -  they are great.    I had a big needle for 'trigger jab'  not so good   

good luck today and let me know what happens 
Kx


----------



## Longwait

Hi Everyone

Posted on main IUI board and a few people told me I should join in here so hope yous don't mind..I had my second IUI last Thursday so due to test weekend 10th March..I have very tender boobs which I am lead to believe is from the hcg injection..Any advice or help with the dreaded   would be great..Good luck to you all and hope you all get a   this month..


----------



## ♥Saila♥

I might ask if I can take it after basting then   I am so desperate today, think it is because  is due   I will probably climb on the consultants lap and cry my eyes out this afternoon


----------



## mads

Just wanted to say   for this afternoon Sailace, hope it all goes ok.

Hello to all the rest of you,   for all of you this month

mads xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Thanks Mads   

Still no sign of horrid  test this morning was negative so she is messing me about the


----------



## Hugs

Hi all,


Oh god what have i done wrong    

We went for our scan today to start 2nd iui after BFN yesterday and guess what ................................. I have a huge cyst and wee ones    why, why, why. 

Anyone been in this situation and did they go away by next AF. Clinic seem confident they will the big one was that big they did not know if it was on the left or right    


Please let me know what happend if you have been in this situation.


Love
A very sad HUGS


p.s Can cysts give you awful lower back pain (right side)


----------



## maryclarey

Hi all!

Hugs - feel awful for you it's not what you need after your BFN   can't help with your queries about cysts but I am sure someone will be along soon to help you x x
Sailiace - don't you so hate the   !!!!!! Keep smiling x How did it go this afternoon? Prime is a chick flick with Uma Thurman and a gorgeous bloke in it - well worth watching  
Mads - I smile when I think of you! You give me hope!!!!
Longwait - so pleased you took my advice and have joined us all WELCOME x
Hi Keira - how are you tonight?? Have you read any 2ww diaries at the mo? Plenty of people hating the cyclogest as much as us!!
Gingertiger - when is your exact test date? Really hope we both don't have to suffer the cyclogest again - though thinking about it I think I have to take them for the first 12 weeks if I did get a BFP - mind you I wouldn't complain at all then!!!
Welcome all newbies!!
Hello to all the rest of you - so many names to remember!

Day 8 for me and really getting down about it now, don;t want to have to wait any longer I remember last time the 2nd week of the 2ww was worse, I just feel like   doesn't help that dh is off snowboarding on Thursday for the w/e   and I will be left with to cope with the foster kids all alone !  I really want him to go as we could never afford to all go together, and I had hoped that I would have been pg by now, its his first time and really looking forward to it - I don't want to spoil it for him, just feel so hormonal and selfish  
Anyway enough about me - I will be happier tomorrow hopefullyxx

Have a good evening x x
Love Maryclarey


----------



## Molly6

Hi Hugs

Really sorry to hear about the cysts.  Bet you are devastated as you build up to having treatment and then when you cant move ahead it is so devastating. 

But the good news is (if there is ever good news about cysts) that cysts can come and go each cycle and some people have none ever and others may have them every now and then.  Real pain!  Know plenty of people who had cysts and then went onto get pg  ! But it doesn't help now.  I'd ask lots of questions about what the hospital are going to do just to make sure that you get the reassurance you need about treatment.  Important to get monitored so they can watch the cysts.

Really hoping its a typical cyst which rears it head and then dies so you can crack on.  Thinking of you though,

Molly xxx


----------



## Lulu2003

Hello ladies, I just wanted to say thank you for all your lovely messages and posts. (Mads you didn't offend me, I'm over the moon for you and was so happy to read your post honey)

I hope you're all getting on ok and I wanted to let you know that I'm still thinking about you all and hoping that you all get some good news soon. Please feel free to PM me with your progress, it would be good to hear from you.

Take care everyone and keep thinking positive. Your day will come.

Lots of love
Lu
x


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Still no       I am so distraught I just know this month will be abandoned as CD14 will fall on the weekend and they can't do basting then. I am so upset I can't cope anymore   

Lucy ~ I really hope you and Ryan can work it out. Are you ok?  

MaryClarey ~ I will have to get myself to the video shop and rent it out then I'm in need of a good movie   Poor you while DH is away   won't be long till he is back though  

Hugs ~ I am so sorry you have a cyst honey   will they still be going ahead with TX this month?


----------



## Keira

Hi sailaice

did you go for appt yesterday or do you have to wait for AF to show

Kx


----------



## Ange15

Hi sailaice

So sorry you're having a tough time - it's so difficult to stay positive during this whole process (ah the joy of conception -- or not! ) even though it's so important to getting a good result and not letting it ruin our lives -- when you feel you've had lots of bad luck already little moments of bad luck like cd14 falling on the weekend can really get you down -- good luck to you and lots of positive energy coming your way.

xx Ange


----------



## ♥Saila♥

I went for the appointment and I was shown how to do the jabs and also got a DVD which I have watched 3 times   I can't start them till the  rears her ugly head! I don't know what is going on with me.

Ange ~ thanks hun   it's such a rollercoaster. I feel so bleak about it today.

Keira ~ How are you feeling today hun


----------



## ♥Saila♥

She's here!!! The  is here!! I can start Menopur!!!


----------



## Lulu2003

Sailaice, I can't keep away I need to check how you're all doing. Well done on the old witch turning up. I'm so pleased for you. Good luck with everything honey.
Lu
x


----------



## outspan3

Hi all

Hope you don't mind me jumping in but I'm back for round 3 (ding ding). Finished Provera on Thursday so just waiting on   to arrive and then we can all kick off again.

Had a big break after Xmas (failed last iui on 20th December - Merry Xmas  ) and kinda decided that we would give it up because we were getting so stressed. Really enjoyed the break, didn't think about it anymore and life went back to how it used to be before the baby business started. Was doing really well until some one at work had their little girl and - whoosh I was right back there, why isn't it me?? So we decided to give it one last go. This time however we are telling no-one (except work, time off and all that) so there is no added pressure and if it doesn't work no one is let down except us!

Sounds awful but I know this is not the treatment for me so I have this last go hanging over my head and I just want to get it out of the way. Then I can relax and wait for my turn on the IVF list which I think is either novemberish this year or June/July next year (my reckoning by their guidance of the length of the list). 

So I've got myself back on the old net and came back to the club!! 

Been good to catch up on everyone's stories and I give out loads of   and   to everyone x


----------



## frannyt

Hi Ladies 

  Sailaice- thats Great news!!!   

  Lucy- How are you doing,am thinking of you X
 
 Is it just me,but my icons on my computer seem to freeze after about a 1 min,its really annoying when I want to send Baby dust & it wont let me!!! 

 Sorry Ive not been on much,I can't get DH off the computer.

 Francine xx


----------



## frannyt

Well Welcome back outspan3!!! 
  
    

    Francine x


----------



## Keira

Hi Ladies

Well on day 10 of 2WW and have had the same symptoms all the way through, crampy AF pains, backache, serious PMT.    Don't test until 07/03 but might do a wee home pg on Monday

sailaice  -  did you get an auto-jector pen to use,  so glad AF has arrived and you can start,  the Menopur is fine just wait until you get to the Cyclogest   

hi outspan & angie 

Kx


----------



## Hugs

sailaice said:


> Hugs ~ I am so sorry you have a cyst honey  will they still be going ahead with TX this month?


Hi Sailaice -     the witch arrived.      
Sweety you ask about my TX - Nope mine is cancelled this monthand really until the cyst is gone. Its defiantly the drugs that cause it 

Thanks everyone for the PM's and posts 
Love
Hugs


----------



## jen_d

Can i join in please?

Had my baseline scan this morning, got 50mg of clomid to start taking tomorrow. Going back next Friday at 7.45am for another scan.  

GOod luck everyone.

Jen
xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Jen ~ good luck with the clomid   Clomid sometimes thins womb lining so remember to take lots of selenium  

Hugs ~ Lets hope that nasty cyst is gone soon   Will it go on it's own or will they do anything to it?

Keira ~ Not long now I am keeping everything crossed!! 

FrannyT ~ Keep DH off the computer   I have the same trouble with my DH  

Outspan ~ I took Provera last month to bring  on. She will be here for you soon and you can get started  

Lu ~ Are you ok?? Hope things are better at home and you and Ryan get sort everything out  

Well I start my jabs tonight  I also need to phone hospital tonight and get dates for scan


----------



## jen_d

Sailaice

Whats selenium and where can i get it?  

is this already in the well woman type vitamins?  or should you take more?

If you're starting your jabs today does that mean you're at the same point in IUI as me?  (i'm cd 2 today)

thanks
Jen


----------



## cuddles34

Hi Ladies, I was posting on the IUI board and some of you ladies kindly invited me to this thread  

I'm currently on IUI No 2 and due to test on 7th March, going generally   and was fed up with the 2ww by day 1    

Wishing you all lots of goog luck and


----------



## Ange15

Hi Jen

Selenium is in the wellwoman tablets but only 30 microgm -- don't know if you're meant to take more?  Old wives' tale also says drink pineapple juice but I'm not sure if that works.

Sailaice and Jen -- sounds like we're synchronized -- I'm on cd2 today too.  Going to wait two more months of trying till I start IUI.  Have bought cough medicine, baby aspirin, preseed, the works.  Hope the interaction between all this stuff doesn't kill me.

Good luck everybody!

Ange


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Wow we are sychronised. I am CD2!!  You can get selenium from Boots or Holland and Barratt. I also take 1000mg of vit C  

Cuddles ~     Good Luck Hon!!


----------



## sarahstewart

Hiya Ladies...have I missed any gossip?  I had a terrible journey back from Leeds y'day!!! Our connecting train was cancelled at Birmingham, so we finally got home at Middnight    ohhh and I had met bum at the station.....NICE!!!!  

feel left out that you guys are all CD2 I am still sniffing and no sign of a bleed yet


----------



## Longwait

Hi Everyone - Well on day 7 of 2ww this is driving me round the bend..have no symptoms just the tender boobs which I already have been told are side effect from HCG..Oh and yesterday i had alot of CM (tmi i know) don't know if this means anything..Have a really bad cold which don't think is helping but just feel really bad and don't have a good feeling about this ..Anyway pass no remarks on me just feeling sorry for myself..Good Luck to everyone sending you all loads


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Sarah ~   sounds like the day from hell!! Don't feel left out sweetie   

Longwait ~     I hope they are the right kind of symptoms babe


----------



## Elodie

Hiya Girls

Well it's a BFN for me I'm afraid.  AF arrived today - knew it was going to happen anyway but still really fed-up.  I actually cried in the toilets at work this morning because I felt so low.

However, I have just consumed the best part of a packet of Cadbury's chocolate fingers so feeling a bit better now!

Not sure what I'm going to do now, probably won't do another IUI and will wait to go on the NHS IVF list.  But can I still stay on here with you lot for the time being

Wishing you all lots of luck and  

Elodie
x


----------



## sarahstewart

Elodie - just wanted to send you a massive hug  ....please stay around on this board   MMMMM cadbury's fingers 

Sarah


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Elodie ~ Didn't you ovulate early? Do another cycle of IUI but have a break first    Don't give up, I know it's hard


----------



## jen_d

I’ve just come back from the health food shop with supplements that you have all recommended & thought I would mention that the nutritionist who worked there recommended taking Propolis – apparently it increases chance of natural conception www.beehealth.com is the website on the bottle I picked up.  I paid £5 for a month supply.  Also i got a cherry heat bag – presume this does the same job as the wheat bag?  They didn’t have a unscented wheat bag.  When should I start using the heated bag?

Elodie sorry to hear it's a BFN, i don't know your history but good luck for next time.

Thanks

Jen


----------



## Ange15

Hey everybody

Jen -- Propolis -- another one I hadn't heard of, but interesting! check this out:
http://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/463182
Still I'm sure there's a hundred remedies out there.

Elodie -- sorry it's bad news. Don't give up hope!

Longwait -- you know, I have read that a cold can be a sign...? Probably best not to read too much into it. 

By the way, DH got spam yesterday whose subject line read 'A Baby for x' (x being my last name). I'm taking this as a good omen: either I get pg or he gets a bigger you know what!

xx Ange


----------



## kia

Hello Ladies,

Sorry I've not been in for a while, I've got loads of posts to catch up on, I'll read through them all tonight.
Just popped in to let you know I've not forgotten about you all.
Love and luck to all.
Kim.x


----------



## gingertiger

Hi all,

Not much to report at this end - testing tomorrow but still feel like AF may arrive at any mo!

Elodie - you poor thing - I think Saila is right though - it might be worth another full go?  

Hi Longwait and any one else on 2ww - I'm there with you chicks - believe me!  

Hi Ange, Jen, Cuddles, Kim and Outspan  

Hey Lu - how you doing sweetie?  You too Hugs how are you feeling now?  Big hugs for the pair of you. 

Sailaice - glad the old witch arrived - onwards and upwards!  Sarah - your turn next!!   

Hi to anyone else I missed!

Gingertiger xx


----------



## maryclarey

Hi all!!!! Friday tomorrow YIPPEEE!! Hope you are all ok!

Sailaice - so pleased the old witch has turned up for you!!!
Gingertiger -   for tomorrow - will be waiting for news from you x You are so good not to have tested earlier - where do you get your will power from?
Elodie - sorry to hear your news hun   will pm you x
Lucy - nice to hear from you darling!!!! Made me smile to see you still posting. Thinking of youx

Hi Kim, Ange, Jen, Sarah, Longwait, Franny, Outspan and anyone else I have missed - sorry its not intentional!!

Well for me its Day 10 and I am now officially   feel I have lost the plot! Dh left at 3.30am for his snowboarding w/e I cried and then felt really guilty   he was so excited about going and I didn't want him to feel bad about going. However he has texted me all day and has arrived safely. 
I have horrible cramps and sore (.)(.) and also a headache (which is the usual sign of AF for me). In a way I would rather see the witch turn up than to test and see a negative. I bought two tests today and unfortunately it says you can test up to 4 days early which is today!!!!! I think someone had better send the       round to me even dh isn't here to stop me!!!

Anyway, have promised the foster kids pizza for tea and pizza express dough balls!!!!! That will cheer me up  
  to all the 2wwaiters!!!!! Here's hoping for lots of BFPs x x
Love Maryclarey x x


----------



## Keira

Hi Ladies

elodie  -  sorry to hear your news  

gingertiger  -  hope you get your BFP tomorrow  

maryclarey  -  stay away from those tests      I will not test until Wed next week but I think AF will arrive soon, I have crampy feelings and backache but then again had these symptoms for 10 days   

sailaice -  hope your jabs go ok tonight    

Hi kim, cuddles, ang, jen, sarah, franny, lucy & all other IUI girls

Kx


----------



## ♥Saila♥

MaryClarey ~ it is still to early to test really babe. Hope you stayed away from the peesticks 

gingertiger ~     I am keeping everything crossed for tomorrow.

Kia ~ hope your ok  

Ange ~ Hope that email was a sign  

Jen ~ I'm going to start using a hot water bottle on a night on my tum to hopefully thicken my womb lining  

Did first jab tonight, I hardly felt it


----------



## Elodie

Just a quickie :

Gingertiger
Maryclarey
Keira

   

Please give us some good news girlies!!!!

Thinking of you all and will write more later.

E
x


----------



## Longwait

Hi Everyone - Thks for all the replies

Sailaice - Thks for the positive energy -   with your jabs..They are really not that bad.

Elodie - Sorry to hear the   has arrived..Keep the spirts up (easier said than done I know)

Ange15 - Take it as a good omen..

Gingertiger -   hope its a  ..

Maryclarey - Try not to test to Early (Also easier said than done)..   for when you do test..

Keira - Your will power is great..  for next wed..

Sorry if I missed anyone..Just getting used to this..It has been great, the last few days have been hard and your posts have really helped me..On day 8 of  ..
Sending everyone loads


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Longwait       The jabs aren't that bad at all


----------



## maryclarey

Hi there!  
Spent three and a half hours trying to get my old friend and I Take That tickets in London with NO success  

Just wondering if Gingertiger had posted?  

You'll be proud of me - didn't use the pee sticks this morning    Still having cramps and convinced every time I go to the loo that the witch will be there. I SO HATE this waiting.....it is truly awful and I don't want to have to go through it again.

Anyway the sun is shining here think I will go out for a walk - going to a chocoholics party this evening - oh dear - could be a really bad place for me to be the mood I am in!!!

Hope you are all ok x x 
Please send the     to me!!!
Love Maryclarey x x


----------



## jen_d

hello

hope everyone is looking forward to the weekend.

jen


----------



## Dobbie

HI girls, haven't posted since my basting on wed as I have had my mum staying and it was my birthday so been a bit busy. All 3 of my follies popped on time so just gotta sit and wait, test date is the 16th March, though af due the 12th so just gotta be patient.
Hope there are some BFP's before I test to bring some luck to the board


----------



## maryclarey

Anyone heard from Gingertiger? 

I'm afraid its a BFN for me the old witch arrived this morning  

Am very sad and haven't even got dh here to make me smile  

Wishing good luck to all the other 2wws x x

Love Maryclarey x x


----------



## sarahstewart

Mareyclarey - don't know if you are still around but I am here if you need a chat  so sorry you got a BFN  

Gingertiger - any news ?   

Sending everyone lots of     and   to those who need one.

Thing the s/e of d/r have kicked ...I went a bit      at DH today!!!!!

Sarah


----------



## Keira

Hi Ladies

maryclarey  -  so sorry to hear your news      I also feel awful today so think AF will be arriving soon      lets hope gingertiger brings us good news

sarah  -  d/r it was the headaches that got to me 

dobbie  -  good luck with this cycle of IUI

Hi jen, sailaice, longwait, elodie, kim, cuddles, lucy, franny and all other IUI girls

Kx


----------



## strawbs

Hi iui girls
sorry maryclarey for your result

good luck keira, gingertiger

BFN for us as expected, still waiting for af to show, it is now very late.

IVF for us-gutted is not the word                                    

good luck to anyone else

Take Care strawbs xx


----------



## sarahstewart

awww strawbs I am sooo sorry 

Gingertiger - please bring us good news     

what a horrible rainy day today   I have been really lazy and am still in bed on the lap top  

 everyone


----------



## Elodie

Just wanted to say hello to you all and hope you are all okay  

Maryclarey - so sorry you got a BFN  .
Strawbs - sorry about yours too  .

I am not going to be online for a few days as I am going to look after my MIL   who is recovering from a mastectomy (hope it earns me some good daughter-in-law points  !).

Anyway, take care all of you and I'll catch up properly when I get back on Thursday.

Lots of Love
Elodie
x


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Morning Ladies!  

Elodie ~ Hope your MIL recovers soon. 

Strawbs and MaryClarey ~ I am so sorry you got a BFN  

Sarah ~ I was still in bed that time yesterday but too lazy to go and get the laptop  

Keira ~   

Dobbie ~ I have everything crossed for you!!  

Jen ~ Hope you had a good weekend!  

Well I am still jabbing myself and no side effects so far really.   Where about on your tummy do you all jab? I usually aim low


----------



## Keira

morning all

Well 2 weeks since basting and NO     I felt crampy last week but since yesterday been feeling fine   ,  is my body playing tricks on me.    I could test today but going back to clinic on Wednesday so will just let them test me,    I am not sure if Cyclogest would delay AF   

Time will tell,    was convinced last week I would get that BFN but have a little hope now     

elodie  -  hope you MIL does ok after op

sailaice  -  glad to see you are doing ok with the jabbing 

Hi to everyone else 

Kx


----------



## cuddles34

Hi Keira, Wednesday seems so far away doesn't it?!   One day I think it's worked and the next I'm sure it hasn't!  I think we've done really well not to test early although I'm really tempted        I'm the same, had really bad AF style cramping until the weekend and now I feel completely normal again.  My AF would of been due today but as I'm still on Botty Bombs until tomorrow night my AF will be delayed anyway.

Wishing everyone lots of luck


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Girls I still have everything crossed for you both


----------



## sarahstewart

hiya ladies  

have we heard any news from gingertiger?   

Cuddles and Keira - sending you both positive vibes.....   

sailaice - do you inject into your tummy?  Think  I am gonna get DH to inject in my leg


----------



## ♥Saila♥

I do Sarah   I didn't realise you could do it in the leg   I rotate from one side of my tummy to the other every other night. Are you sniffing now? 

gingertiger ~


----------



## cuddles34

I did my injections in my thigh although tummy might of been better........lots of flab!  I was also given an auto-injector which made things a lot easier because I didn't have to think about pushing the plunger down, it was just a matter of loading the auto-injector and pressing the trigger!!!

Thanks for the   Sarah and   to you too!!!


----------



## gingertiger

Hi guys - sorry to keep you all hanging on - its a BFN for me though I'm afraid.  Damn this is hard.  Anyhow, we are straight back on it next week - scanning will start next Monday...

gingertiger


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Cuddles ~ I have an autoinjector too! It makes things so much easier  

gingertiger ~ I am sorry that it was a BFN. what meds are you using?


----------



## sarahstewart

Gingertiger -  I am soooo sorry   good luck for the next try

I am using an autoinjector and was told to inject into tummy or thigh just wondered which was best?  Still sniffing


----------



## ♥Saila♥

I've never tried thigh   might give it a whirl.


----------



## Ange15

Hi everybody

Good luck to Cuddles and Keira!  would be great to have some positives around here -- though I know you're not doing it just for us  

So sorry for all the disappointments also -- but Ging your positive outlook is inspiring.

I'm still waiting to o, meanwhile have been trying chinese medicine.  Belly like a pin cushion and mucky drinks four times a day.  I guess that's one way of getting ready for injections!  Anyone here tried acupuncuture?

xx Ange


----------



## kelway

hi everyone, was recommended to come and join you all if that's ok? been hanging out on the clomid and secondary infertility boards as well. got my six week wait initial consultation booked for 2/5 at hh. got my confirmation letter through, blimey, seems alot more to the old iui than i had thought. edgy about the hiv/hepatitus tests, not because i think i may be infected, just edgy about tests being a born neurotic. don't feel confident that iui will help me as tubes are not blocked, just have old possibly hard outer eggs (if any) but will try anyway. hope i don't end up getting addicted to trying and end up remortgaging the house....currently doing a weekly market to fund treatment!! the brochure says iui costs £630 PLUS meds, they haven't told me how much meds cost, hopefully not too much? (any idea anyone??). best of luck to you all. having a tough time emotionally right now, came on this morning so third clomid useless attempt. best friend (same age) pg with No. 2 told me she may try for third (feel sick with envy which is bloody awful). bye.x


----------



## cuddles34

Hi Kelway, I'm relatively new to this thread too, everyone's really friendly   I'm on my 2ww after my 2nd attempt at IUI.  I've had to pay privately too because Wales don't fund IUI    My IUI cost £550 each time with a consultation fee (15 mins!  Absolute rip off!!!) of £110 and my meds cost me the best part of £200 each time, although it depends on how many ampules they tell you to take.  Good luck with your treatment


----------



## kelway

hi cuddles, best of luck with your try this month. hh charge £200 for consulation, £65 each for the hiv testw which we have to have done as they won't treat anyone infected, £630 plus meds for iui plus i think there was something else and i can't remember what it is! i know someone who said her friend in kilburn recently had for FREE three ivf attempts and three iui's.  i wouldn't get bugger all where i live but even if i lived in an area where they would i wouldn't expect to get anything as i am a/ 42 (ancient) and b/have one child already but i think everyone who has no children whatever age (ie 42 and less) should get a free shot, disgusting that only some do. xx


----------



## Dobbie

sailaice - I was told to inject my tummy and the nurses said it should be below your belly button, I switched sides and also used to freeze it slightly so it didn't hurt cos I am a wuss, the last injection was just a needle, not the gun thingy and I was suprised how quickly I could self inject and it didn't bother me. My OH bought pg tests today in Costco, clearblue digital, but because of the packaging it was done in this A4 sized plastic cover with the huge words "so you think you might be pregnant", I felt so self conscious  Oh well, I am due on monday but my test date is the thursday (might test 13th or 14th if af hasn't started )


----------



## maryclarey

Gingertiger  so sorry about your result 
Cuddles and Keira - so excited for you heres some      
Welcome Kelway - you will soon feel at home here  
Dobbie and Sailiace - your injections sound interesting - I've managed not to have to do that yet but I know it won't be long - good to read what you guys do!
Elodie - will pm you!
HI Ange and Sarah and everyone else - so many to mention!!!!!! You know who you are !

dh's coming home   dh coming home  !!!!! Been gone since Wednesday!
Am so excited to see him though a little worried I might burst into tears when I see him  - I was so hoping to present him with a pos  test when he got in - I had bought an extra 3 but didn't need to use any of them  
Anyway it will be so great to see him  
Love Maryclarey x
PS Off to our private clinic on Thursday for our IVF/ICSI implications counselling so at least we can move on straight away! I'll stick around with you guys for a while though if thats ok?!


----------



## misky

Hi ladies, 

Been absent again  

Hugs - So sorry to hear that this cycle was cancelled for you. Hope that you are OK and taking the time to look after yourself my sweet

Mads - wonderful news for you. Were we not saying new house, new baby. How did the scan go? You have to keep us all up to date now!!

kia - Your DH's ex sounds positively awful. What goes around comes around I say and she will get hers some how. How is your step daughter now, and did your step son stay safe?? 

Elodie - Hope you have sorted out the saga of the admin fee!

Po - Big hugs and best of luck with your move to IVF. If nothing else it is far more dignostic so hopefully they can let you know what is going on very quickly   !!

Ginny - How did your consultation go sweets? 

k-pie - welcome  

janie - is your Edd really 08     Hope you are feeling well and everything is going fine for you!!

Molly6 - We may end up cycling together. I am hoping to have IVF this month too. Fingers crossed for you hunny!

Chris - Really sorry that you did not get on with your social workers. Hope that the break has been just what you need and that things turn out positively for you very soon.  

Franny - How was your mum's birthday? hoe you had a fab time out there and that it was a bit warmer than the UK!!

Ange - welcome  

Longwait - welcome too   and I hope this cycle is going well for you! Not long now!!

Marycleary - I am so sorry to read about your BFN. I hope that IVF provides someanswers very quickly. Best of luck for your consultation. 

Strawbs - My heart goes out to sweets. I hope that you are OK and that days start getting brighter very soon. 

Gingertiger - Really sorry to hear of your BFN too sweets. Hope you are OK, it is bloody hard but we do learn ways to look after ourselves. 

Cuddles and Keira - everything crossable is crossed for you two testing tomorrow .  A double wammy would be wonderful. 

Not a lot of news from me. Waiting for AF which should still be about 10 days away. Hope you are all OK, 

take care
M x


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Misky ~ Good Luck  

MaryClarey ~ I am so excited for your DH coming home. I know how happy you must be. I am the same when my DH has been away  

Dobbie ~ Phew I always inject below my belly button! Did you bruise much? Good Luck for testing hun.   

Cuddles ~ Welcome to the thread   I am having IUI on the NHS I have 3 cycles and if this doesn't work I intend to have a private cycle in september privately.

Kelway ~ Clomid didn't work for me either hun   What meds will you be going forward with? I use menopur.

Ange ~ I have done acupuncture but I didn't stick with it. I am considering crawling back, if they'll have me back  

I almost forgot to do my jab last night  I remembered at 8pm and cried all night because I felt like a failure


----------



## jen_d

Hi ya.

took my last clomid last night so hopefully i'll start to feel myself again soon.

got my next scan on Friday morning.  If clomid hasn't worked for me & i've not got enough follicles will my treatment get cancelled?  just trying to prepare for the worst case scenario!

Why are some of you injecting in a IUI cycle? 

good luck to you all.
thanks
Jen
x


----------



## Longwait

Hi All - Well tested yesterday and got   know it was early and not meant to test to Thursday but I just could not wait anymore..Well just waiting for Af to turn up to let hospital know..This is really hard I am just gutted..

Keira & Cuddles34 - Hope   stays away..

Gingertiger - So sorry to hear your result..Good luck for next time.

Ange15 - I tried acupuncture, only did it a few times I found it really boring, the putting in of the needles was grand, it was once they were in you had to just lie still for 45 mins..You should give it a go I have heard that it has helped lots of people..

Hi Kelway - Good luck with your treatment..

Misty - Thanks for   

Sailaice - I injected in my tummy and bruised alot..

Sending Everyone loads Badydust..


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Jen ~ I'm injecting because clomid didn't work for me. My womb lining was very thin and my eggs weren't up to scratch either so I have changed to menopur.

Longwait ~ I am so sorry you got a BFN but there is still hope. Lot's of women test on 13DPO and it's a BFN then they get a BFP on 14DPO.


----------



## kelway

morning sailaice, i haven't had my initial consul' yet but once i have assuming everything is in order then i have no idea! i guess they will decide what treatment they think (if any) is best for me. 50mg of clomid has done bugger all for me so perhaps this menopur i keep reading about i have just come on so feeling pretty down, doesn't help that at night when i sleep all i do is dream about NOT being pg, very painful. dh goes away for a month next week so i am not bothering with clomid this month, what a waste of a month and at my age too. doesn't help that best friend same age heavily pg with No. 2 and telling me she may try for No. 3, and she may get it too as she has to be the most fertile women i have ever come across and i think you are really fertile once you have given birth, lucky old sod, makes it pretty hard for me to be around her which is awful as i love her, she is my best mate, life stinks sometimes. moan over. joxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Hi Jo  

Clomid gave me some very vivid dreams too and nightmares too. All I can suggest is make sure you are as relaxed and as happy as possible before you go to bed. I used to have a shower, pamper myself a little bit and climb into bed a good hour before I intended to go to sleep and either read a very good book or me and DH would just talk about the future and our dreams and it always made me more settled and less likely to have a bad dream.  

My sister friend has 5 children, she has done it for more benefits or on one occasion to get a maternity grant near christmas. She is awfull to them and has had them taken off her once.


----------



## sarahstewart

Longwait - I tested 2 days early on first cycle of clomid and got a BFN then on test day got a BFP so don't give up hope just yet    have you been taking lessons off sailaice re testing early      

Sailaice - no offence meant   did you try injecting into thigh?

Ladies - just wanna know where you all inject tummy or thigh?  I am thinking tummy will be less painful?

Keira - quick q....when did af arrive for you before you started inj?  mine isn't here yet and I finished my tablets last tuesday...whenever I have taken provera before af has arrived quite quickly......

Hello everyone else, sorry this has been a selfish post asking questions!!!!  

BTW Kelway - I never used to be able to imagine having a baby but recently I have been dreaming about being a mummy...think positive hun     I have a friend the same she has 4 children and someone else I know (not a friend) has 6 children   I only want one (for now  )


----------



## ♥Saila♥

sarahstewart said:


> Sailaice - no offence meant  did you try injecting into thigh?


I don't test early anymore....  nope I did the tum again last night but I have a few small bruises and it stung again  I am going to start imagining being a mummy Sarah. I know Janie did that and it worked for her  I am going to open a baby account and start saving for my new arrival.


----------



## kelway

hi sailaice, that is really upsetting about your sisters friend. what i don't understand is that you may get more benefits if you have another kid BUT you need more money to feed them/cloth them. i feel really sorry for the kids, what sort of life are they going to have, they will probably go the same way as their mum (lots of kids at a young age blah blah), very depressing. xx
ps: do any of you go through bouts of hypacondria?? i do and am right now. a few months ago i went to dr as i had a lump under my arm, she felt it and said it was a gland and not to worry however i DO still worry (can't help it, possibly hormones makes me worry more?) but today in the bath i felt a few more in the same place, thought i would go back to dr - i HATE lumps, always imagine dying......happy person that i am. jox


----------



## sarahstewart

Sailaice - well done you on not testing early anymore   its a hard habit to break......af usually arrives way early for me so I never get to test anyway  

Yep we must all think positive, we will be mummy's      we will get pregnant!!!!


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Sarah ~ yes we will get pregnant!! 

Jo ~ go to the doctors and you will get peace of mind honey


----------



## Keira

Hi Ladies

Still no AF but feel it might be soon,  my hope is fading away fast.    I read on peer support that you can use a OPK as a HPT so tried it and only had one line so I take it thats a BFN but then again don't know how true this method is.    I do not have any HPT's in the house and refuse to buy them.    I will wait until tomorrow but really my last 2 days of hope have faded    

cuddles  -  hope you are feeling more    than me

sarah  -  I took AF on 23/01 and then had baseline scan on 31/01 and started injections on 5/02,  I did not take provera.  My clinic showed me to inject in my thigh so just stuck with that   

kelway -  hi again and welcome to IUI   

sailaice  -  I am always forgetting my downregging sniff so don't think you are alone on that front

longwait & gingertiger -  sorry to hear you had a BFN

jen -  I had 2 cycles of IUI with clomid and now having 3 with injections (Menopur)  hope your scan goes ok on Friday

Hi all other IUI girls  

Kx


----------



## Dobbie

sailaice said:


> I have a few small bruises and it stung again


I didn't bruise but it did sting, my nurse said sometimes people react differently, I was injecting puregon.
Our hospital started me straight onto injections, I have had a 6 month Clomid treatment and did ov but with no success so they obviously go straight for the injections, I had 3 good follies so it must have been right. I haven't had any side effects at all to the clomid or injections. and the 2ww is being quite straightforward, can't be doing with sitting still though, off to Crufts for a few days, I reckon bubs will be a dog lover if it sticks on a trip to Crufts, I can tell it that its first trip to Crufts was as an implanting embryo  I know people that have done nothing for 2 weeks and got negatives and people that have flown across the world after overseas treatment and got a positive so no point dwelling on it all and putting my life on hold


----------



## sarahstewart

does anyone know if Gonal F is the same as Menopur?  

Keira - sending you loads of


----------



## Dobbie

Oh, actually, as soon as you mention it, I am on Gonal F, got confused as nurse had said I was originally supposed to be on puregon, Doh!


----------



## Ange15

Hi everybody

Just came home from a catching-up drink (cranberry juice) with another friend who has announced she's pregnant.  That makes -- I kid you not -- 3 this week. Actually this has happened so often that I have now come round to the point where I do feel just happy for them. And rather than 'why them not me ' I try to think of it as a good omen: fertility's breaking out all over. Maybe it's the springtime coming. Sailaice is right: staying positive seems to be almost as important as being healthy...

And I've just found out I've been shortlisted for a big job interview in two weeks -- my first thought was, damn, there goes my cool-unstressed-trying to bliss out on acupuncture and chinese fungus regime! But like you say Dobbie, life can't stop. I don't mind the time lying around stuck full of needles either. It's the only time I feel like I can relax and think these days!

lots of love and good wishes to all of you...

xx Ange


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Evening Girls  

Ange ~ That is really good news about the job interview. I hope you get it. I'm glad acupuncture is working, I think I might try it out.

Dobbie ~ Wish I was going to crufts. I agree about putting life on hold thats why I am definately booking for the Dominican in August.


----------



## maryclarey

Hi all hope you are all ok

Sailiace - dh and I went to the Dominican for our honeymoon  - how exciting!!!

Dobbie - good luck for the interview - it will help take your mind of other things!!!

Misky - nice to hear from you 

Sarah - all your  tx injections sound confusing don't know how i will cope with it all

Keira & Cuddles -      really hope its good news!!!

Gingertiger - hope you are ok

Hi Jen,Strawbs,Ange,Kelway and everyone else

Dh arrived home at 1.30am YIPPPPPEEEE so nice to have him home again xxxxx despite him being sooooo tired and falling asleep all day!!!!! 
We are looking forward to Thursday at the clinic - just focusing on the next cycle of treatment now.
Going to see my best friend on Friday in Essex whos just had her second baby - shes been great as been so supportive of our tx though I know I will find it hard ( i felt like this when she had her first 2 years ago) will have to remain strong!!!!
Love Maryclarey


----------



## ♥Saila♥

MaryClarey ~ My boss is going in three weeks for his honeymoon! I can't wait till August   Good Luck with going to see your friend hon


----------



## cuddles34

Keira, really got my fingers and everything else crossed for you, really hope you've got good news for us all        

I still haven't got any news!  I did my test at 6.30am this morning and managed to pee on the window so it didn't work!!!!    Only I could incorrectly pee on a pee stick!!!  I rushed to the Chemist before work and bought 2 more tests (incase I mess it up again   ) so I'm hoping to test later on, definitely can't do it in work!

Good luck to everyone testing and everyone else going   on their 2ww.


----------



## mads

oh goodluck to all those on 2ww and testing - I know what its like! Actually, last month was the first month in 27 months that I strangely didn't feel the urge to test when AF was late and this was the month I got my BFP!! It's as if you know deep down inside that it is going to be a +ve so don't feel the need to test immediately AF is late - sorry probably makes no sense at all!!

Well, 1st scan tomorrrow and feeling quite nervous about it. I think I have almost put up an emotional barrier at the moment in case there is any bad news. I will be so excited when I see the little heartbeat on the screen - I started   in the car this am just thinking about it - no one tells you how emotional you feel when you are pregnant!!! Feeling knackered which I believe is right for 1st trimester and sick start and end of the day.

I so hope someone gets a BFP this month, I definately feel 2007 is a lucky year for us girlies on here.

Love to you all,

Mads xxx


----------



## janie77

Mads - hope it all goes well for your scan tomorrow


----------



## mads

thank you janie, your scans are amazing hun!

Mads xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Mads ~ Good Luck for your scan! I can't wait to see your pics!

Janie ~ 

Cuddles ~ Good Luck!!    

Keira ~     

I am really emotional today, feel like crying   Really stressed about Mondays scan. Need a kick up the


----------



## Lulu2003

Hello ladies, I hope you're all ok.

I just wanted to say good luck for your scan tomorrow Mads. It's the most amazing thing, seeing your little bean for the first time. Enjoy.

No change with Ryan and me, he's still not changing his mind and it hurts like hell. I miss him so much and feel like I watn to beg him to come back but I know that's not the way to go.

Take care everyone and good luck for all of you on the 2ww.

Lu
x


----------



## mads

Sailace,


Here's a few kicks ....        !!!! Ouch! Ha!! Have a good   if that is what you want to do hun, better out than in! Your scan on Monday, what stage are you at at the moment hun?

Lucy - you never cease to amaze me. You always have such kind words when going through very difficult times yourself, thank you hun we will enjoy tomorrow. I really hope Ryan realises what a wonderful, caring person you are and that his life would not be the same without you in it, all the best hun.

Mads xx

PS - I don't have a scanner so not sure how / when I can get scan pic on here, leave it to me.....


----------



## ♥Saila♥

You can up load pics through photobucket mads   I can't have a good cry at the mo as I am at work   I keep welling up for no reason at all...I'm such a geek   I'm on CD8 today. Hope those follies and womb lining are behaving! 

Lucy ~ I hope you can sort things out soon sweetie.


----------



## cuddles34

OMG!  I've tested over lunchtime and got a BFP!!!!!  My DP is working away in Norway and I haven't been able to get hold of him to let him know yet so you all know first


----------



## kelway

cuddles34 - hearty big congrats - HOORAH, some success to a deserving person - i love to read of someone who has been trying for a long time getting pg, well done!! kindest regards joxx


----------



## Longwait

Cuddles34 - That is just great news many   sending you loads   for your pregnancy..


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Cuddles ~        Congratulations. I'm so happy for you!! This is so exciting!!


----------



## maryclarey

YEAAAAAAAAA!!!!      
SO excited for you cuddles - thats great news!!! Hope dh is home soon!!!!!

Mads -   for scan tomorrow 

Lucy - so nice to hear from you hope you are managing ok - thinking of you 

Love Maryclarey x


----------



## mads

Huge congratulations Cuddles - you were very brave testing at work!!!

Bet you can't wait to tell DH, don't tell him we knew first - welcome to the BFP club!!! Come on the rest of you we need more members!!

Mads xxx


----------



## Ange15

hey cuddles!

wooooo!!!   that's amazing.  so pleased for you.  

xx Ange


----------



## cuddles34

Thanks for all the messages, I'm on  

I've managed to get hold of DP now mads, he's in more shock than me    Good luck for your scan tomorrow  

I can't believe I've got dancing bananas, flashing BFP's and smilies with pom poms   I've been waiting for them for over 6 years    

Good luck everyone, must be a lucky month


----------



## gingertiger

Well done honey!  I'm particularly glad to see it was your 2nd IUI - it gives me so much hope!


----------



## k-pie

That's great news Cuddles, well done to you both !!

Kate x


----------



## strawbs

congratulations cuddles-wishing you a happy nine months  

               

strawbs xx


----------



## Keira

Hi Ladies

 for me but hey ho there is always next month    

cuddles  -  congrats on your BFP delighted to hear some good news 


Sorry still at work and having a very busy day so will check in later with you all when I have more time.      I start IUI again on 22/03 ...........

Kx


----------



## clarastara

Hooray!!!  Well done Cuddles, that's super news.  

                             

Keira - so sorry to hear your news -            I'm starting my first IUI next cycle so maybe we'll be cycle buddies - best of luck and well done for staying positive.

Clara x


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Keira ~ I am so sorry honey


----------



## Keira

Hi Ladies

thanks for all your kind words,  we just dust ourselves down and start again      and yes we are crazy but it will be worth it in the end     at least I can have a BIG glass of wine tonight

mads  -  good luck for tomorrow

Kx


----------



## ♥Saila♥

You can have more than one glass Keira    Thats the attitude babe don't give up!!


----------



## cuddles34

Keira, I'm so sorry, I really don't know what to say   

I'm so pleased you're jumping straight back into tx, I'm going to be watching your progress  

Good luck, it WILL happen  

x


----------



## Lulu2003

Cuddles, I'm so pleased for you honey. That's cheered my right up.

Mads, can't wait to see your scan! I bet it's amazing.

Sailaice, sorry you're feeling tearful, you're going through so much emotionally as well as hormome wise so it's expected that you'll feel up and down. I hope you feel better very soon.

Keira, I'm really sorry about your news. Have a glass of wine for me too. It will all be worth it in the end, don't lose sight of your end goal. 

Hello to everyone else too.

Lots of love
Lu
x


----------



## mads

Oh my God how amazing is that 1st scan!!!!

Just come back from having it and little bean is definately in there and doing well     - yes, just 1 little bean. The heartbeat was really strong and you could even see some of its features - looks like its giving us the thumbs up !  Definately feeling more real now and now gonna allow myself to get excited though I do know it is still early days. The nurse was lovely and was amazed at how clear everything was on the screen. There was a student there as well and he was lovely too. She has put me at 8 weeks and 4 days so EDD 17.10.07!!!!!!

How do I go about putting the scan pic on here??

Oh my God I am really pregnant!!!!

Sorry ! Mads xxx


----------



## sarahstewart

Mads - that's great news hun am soooo pleased for you       please try and borrow a scanner to get your piccie on here  

Cuddles - OMG I wasn't around y'day and look what I missed          have a happy and health pregnancy and rest up OK?  

keira -  I am sooooo sorry......take it you will be d/r on the 22nd.... sending you loads of     for next cycle I still haven't had af so might not be able to start injecting after all on Monday!!!! Will phone the clinic tomorrow and see what they say.

 everyone else

Lucy - good to see you around...thinking of you


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Mads that's lovely news   Can't wait for piccys


----------



## Molly6

Hi girls

Had a quiet month this time round and have hardly been on the board...after many many years of trying and clomid for 5 months and this being my 6th go at IUI I just wanted to have a 'quieter' one and get on with things on my own without stressing too much!!  Been reading everything though so know what is going on - it is impossible to stay away. 

Test day is tomorrow but cheated and just got a BFP!  We are shocked, excited and very nervous......had 2 miscarriages...........so know that you have to take each day as it comes.  We have just completed our IVF intro too and have all the drugs ready to start injecting again for down regging this weekend!  Hopefully we wont be needing them if AF stays away!

Good things can happen I guess    Big   to cuddles too!!

Lots of love to everyone

Molly xxxx


----------



## frannyt

Hi Ladies


  Cuddles34-Congratulations     

  Keira-Sorry to hear you news Hun x
  
  Lucy - glad to hear your still about!! I'm allways thinking of you  

  Molly6-Congratulations .....!

  Well Ive just got back from Tenerife!!!! God was it hot hot hot!!
  Off to the Hospital tomorrow,for bloods & scan,lets hope my follies have been behaving  
    If all goes well iui will be on Tuesday 13th March.

    Hello sailaice,Gingertiger,sarahstewart,Clarastara & anyone I have missed goodluck

  Francine xx


----------



## Keira

Hi Ladies

Mads  -  Glad to see scan went well,  hope you get your picture on soon

molly -  congrats -  oh this thread is doing well at the moment   

franny  -  good luck for scan tomorrow    

sarah -  hope AF arrives soon for you (or maybe not !!!)  I want AF now so next tx does not get delayed 

cuddles  -  has your news sunk in yet     

Hi sailace, clara, lucy, gingertiger, maryclarey, strawbs, ang and all other IUI girls

Kx


----------



## misky

Hi ladies

  CONGRATULATIONS  ​Molly6 and CUDDLES34​  Sending you loads of sticky vibes and wishing you both a very happy and healthy nine months  ​
Sailaice - Hope you have not given yourself too many of those kicks in the backs**d. It is really ok to be emotional - the whole thing is. I hope you are looking after yourself and just being a bit gentle of you sometimes too .

jen_d - Hope you are feeling more like your old self with the change in meds!!

Longwait - So sorry to read your news. Sending you  and lots of positives    for the next cycle, it is going to happen, it is going to happen, it is .....

kelway - Hope that you are ok sweets, it sounds like it is all getting to you at the moment . I say go to the doc too, peace of mind is priceless

Dobbie - Hope Crufti is wonderful and the  you need

Ange - Are you seeing a few less preg ladies, it is springtime and they all do seem to come out of the woodwork!! It will happen for you and Zita West says  time is a good time for it to happen!

marycleary - Hope Sussex was not too hard for you and   to your friend for being so supportive.

Mads - So pleased to hear that your first scan went well. How  to see that little heartbeat. How is the unpacking going?

Lucy - How are you brave and lovely lady. I hope you have some supportive people round you right now. 

Keira - Sending you  and loads of    for your next cycle. You are sounding very upbeat. They say there are natural highs at the 4th cycle, so fingers crossed for you!!

frannyt - hope all goes well at the hospital today.

Petdowe, B3ndy and Dobbie -                     

Hi to gingertiger, k-pie, strawbs and clarastara too. Hope all you ladies are going well.

Ladies, I have updated the list. Can you please have a look and make sure I have you in the right places so that I can have it all ready for our next thread.

Take care
M x


----------



## misky

IUI GIRLS  

 _EXTRA HUGS TO OUR SPECIAL ONES_  
Marycleary  
Strawbs 
LucyMcGoldrick   
Hugs 
Elodie 
Gingernut (Sarah) 
Strawbs 
Keira 
Longwait 
Dobbie 

  _WELCOME NEW ARRIVALS _  

Shazia (1st ED IVF) - BFP January, Lainey Erica May - Born 29th of October 2006  
Sandi (IUI) - BFP February, EDD 
Charliezoom (2nd IUI) - BFP February, Iduna Eliza Daisy - Born 10th of October 2006 
Vicks (IUI) - BFP February, EDD 
Sweetcheeks (1st IVF turned IUI) - BFP February, Drew Joseph - Born 24th of October 2006  
Moomin (1st IVF) - BFP February, Megan Chloe - Born the 21st of September 2006 
Mathilda (IUI) - BFP March, EDD 
Sarahjj (1st DIVF) - BFP March, Charlotte - Born 7th of November 2006 
Britta (2nd IUI) - BFP April, Lillie-Rose - Born the 07th of January 2007 
Going it Alone (Sam) (1st DIUI) - BFP April, Elspeth Louise and Amelie Rose - Born 23rd of November 2006   
Miller (Cathy) (1st IUI) - BFP May, Luke Anthony - Born 14th of January 2007  
Debs30 (Debs) - Natural BFP April, Hannah Susanne - Born 25th of January 2007 

_2006 SUCCESSES !! - CONGRATULATIONS AND STAY PUT VIBES_  

kittymoth (IUI) - BFP May, EDD 

Sparkle (Alison) (3rd IUI) - BFP June, EDD 08/02/07 

Catwoman (2nd IVF) BFP June Twins, EDD  

TessF (Tessa) (1st IVF/ICSI) BFP June, EDD 12/03/07 

FionaK (2nd IUI) BFP July, EDD ?/04/07 

Ellie D (2nd IUI) BFP August, EDD 

Sair (Sarah) - (IVF) BFP September TWINS, EDD 14/05/07  

Saskiab (1st IUI) BFP September, EDD 06/06/07 

Vixh (4th IUI) BFP September, EDD ?/06/07 

Kellydallard - (2nd DIVF) BFP September TWINS, EDD 04/06/07  

Pri - (1st IVF) BFP October, EDD 20/06/07 

Tcardy (Tracey) - (1st IVF) BFP October, EDD 04/07/07 

KittyH - (1st IVF) BFP October, EDD 05/07/07 

ELFIE - (1st IVF) BFP October, EDD 23/08/07 

ktc - (1st IVF) BFP October TWINS, EDD 27/06/07  

Bubba - (Clomid) BFP October, EDD 

Nats210 - BFP November, EDD 06/07/07 

luna - BFP October, EDD 20/06/07 

nickjoanneowen (Jo) - (2nd IUI) BFP November TRIPLETS, EDD 29/07/07   

Janie - (1st IUI) BFP December, EDD 16/08/07 

Peewee55 - (3rd IUI) BFP December, EDD 26/08/07 

Aqua (Aquaem21) - (1st IUI) BFP December, EDD 26/08/07 

Magpie (Liz) - (3rd IUI) BFP December TWINS, EDD 17/08/07  

_2007 SUCCESSES - STICKY VIBES AND LOVE _   

Lotusflower - (1st ICSI) BFP January TWINS, EDD  

Mads - Natural BFP February, EDD 17/10/07 

Starr - Natural BFP February, EDD 

Cuddles34 - (2nd IUI) BFP February, EDD 

Molly6 - (6th IUI) BFP February, EDD 

_2WW BABY MAKERS _   

Petdowe (Nicky) Testing 14/03  

B3ndy - Basted 01/03  

_ROLLERCOASTER INJECTION GIRLS - GO LADIES GO !! _   

Sarahstewart - Baseline scan 19/03 
Kia (Kim) - D/Ring for 4th IUI
Frannyt (Francine) - Injecting from 27/02 for 2nd IUI
Sailaice - Started jabbing 01/03
Jen_d - Baseline scan 28/02

_LADIES IN WAITING - OUR TURN NEXT_  

L8ters (Jem) - waiting for 3rd IUI/IVF apt 
Lainie - waiting for 1st IUI
Angel77 - DI or DIUI
Loobylou - waiting to start 1st IUI
Kath2 - Waiting till the new year 
Marsh - Waiting to start 1st IUI
Doozer - Waiting to start 5th DIUI
Clarastara - starting IUI in April
Ginger Nut (Sarah) - waiting 4th IUI
Gingertiger - starting 2nd IUI 12/03
k-pie -awaiting to start 1st IUI
Sussexgirl (Chris) - awaiting Donor IUI in May
Ange15 - starting IUI in May
Kelway - waiting to start 1st IUI in May
Outspan3 - waiting for AF to start 3rd IUI in March
Keira - starting 4th IUI on the 22/03
Po - about to start d/r for IVF.

_LADIES TAKING TIME OUT_

Carrie3479 (Corrina) -3rd IUI when she is ready
LucyMcGoldrick

_LADIES MOVED ON TO OTHER TREATMENTS_ 

Jodsterrun - waiting to go again soon
PetalB - Taking time out 
Aliso - (IVF) currently D/R
Jess P - waiting to go again soon
Jo Jed - waiting to go again soon
Creaky - IVF 
Jo9 - (IVF) Going again soon
Nikki - DE IVF in Spain
Dillydolly - Going onto IVF
Bodia
Clare1 - taking time out before moving to IVF
Jen121 - Consultant appointment for IVF 30/07/06
Katrinar - moving to IVF at Glasgow Royal 
lexi123 - awaiting to start IVF with ivig March 07 
Andie78 (Andie) - waiting to start again soon
Holly C - Special hugs
Erica - Special hugs
********** -Special hugs 
Misky - IVF/ICSI in March/April 2007
Petdowe - consultant appointment for IVF 12/10/07
Teena (TC2) - Moving on to ICSI January 07
Sweetpea - IVF waiting list for September 07
Linzi32 - preparing for E/T (FET)
Fowler - starts injecting for 2nd IVF 15/01/07
Chickadee - E/T 10/03/07
SAMW - Moved on to IVF
Ginny - Moving on to IVF 
Marycleary - Moving on to ICSI
Elodie - awaiting IVF appointment in April 07

BunBun - approved for adoption 24/01/07 . Awaiting a match
KeemJay - approved for adoption 10/06/06 . Awaiting a match

_LOST GIRLS - We would love to know how you are_ 

Jen121
Rossie
Nickid
Claudiamark
Polly1
Froglet
Ipswichbabe
Becki
pip7 (Pip)

  

Ladies - if any information is incorrect, please let me know. ​


----------



## jen_d

just come back from my scan - can anyone shed any light on if it's good or not?

CD 10
Lining 6mm
2 follicles on right ovary - measuring 11mm and 10mm
nothing on left 

Seeing me on Monday for another scan, but been told to do ovulation tests as nurse doesn't want me to ovulate natrually and for it to go unnoticed.

Cuddles & molly congrats on your BFP!

Sailaice hows the jabbing going?

thanks

jen
xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Hi Jen ~ I have been getting some bruising...quite weird some bruise, some don't! That is good on CD 10 isn't it? I don't know hun but it sounds good  

Misky ~ I am feeling better now and more positive! I just get  to be to positive as it is harder to fall if I'm let down <---there I go again being negative   I'm pretty sure I am in the right place on the list  

Keira ~ Great news you have your new scan date! That is something to look forward too  

Franny ~ Looks like we will be cycle buddies! I am due to get basted around that date  

Molly ~ Fantastic news!! I am thrilled for you honey!!   

I am still full of flu!! I am setting off to Lancashire tomorrow at 5.30am   to my cat show! Will no doubt be spending all night bathing my cat and blow drying him


----------



## Ange15

Molly -- congratulations!!!

So much good news -- hope all this babydust is contagious

I got a post-O temp this morning : hopefully it's a false alarm. my cycles have never been shorter than 28 days and this is cd9. hmm. I didn't expect the acupuncture to work _that_ well.

xx Ange


----------



## ♥Saila♥

where is everyone today??

Ange ~ gets lots of   in anyway


----------



## mads

Hello!

Misky - looks good to me hun! 

Molly6 -    - wonderful news. Your story sounds pretty similar to ours in so much that we had just had our IUI planning appt and had been given all the needles etc when hey ho AF didn't arrive!!! I gave the bag back to the nurse yesterday and told her to tell the next person who gets it, it's the LUCKY BAG!!

Well, we did go a bit mad ( well my mum more than us ) and rang a few family and close friends last night and now it feels so real and exciting. Please just hang on in there little one cause there are just soooooo many people rooting for u now!!

Hope you are all enjoying the sunshine?
Love Mads xxx


----------



## Longwait

Hi All

Misky - Thanks for the   need loads at the minute.

Molly - Congrats on the   its great news.

Sailaice - Hope your feeling better soon and get rid of that flu..Enjoy your cat show.

Mads - So happy for you..You are just right to go a bit mad hard not to. 

Well the   arrived today so feeling a bit down..Going to have a few glasses of wine 2nite and start tomorrow in the positive mood again.. IUI no. 3 you know what they say 3rd time lucky..

Have a good weekend everyone and of course sending you all


----------



## sarahstewart

Longwait - I am sooo sorry to hear af has arrived  heres hoping its 3rd time lucky for you 

Enjoy your drink 

Have a good weekend everyone


----------



## frannyt

Hi Ladie 


   Well what a nightmare I had yesterday!!!! got to the hospital at 8.45am for bloods then my scan,got into my scan at 9.30am.I lay on the bed,well she couldn't find my ovaries!!!! normally my right one hides away but this time she couldn't find either,so she got the woman from next door to have a look,but as she walked in & looked at the screen she did say i had a fantastic uterus!!!!! anyway they managed to find my left ovarie but still couldn't find the right....!!!!so they decided to give up on the internal scan,so I had to go away & drink 8 cups of water,she scanned me again about 20Min's later & said no i wasn't ready,so had to wait another 20Min's,in the meantime all these mothers came into the waiting room & surrounded me with there newborn babies having tests on there hips!!!! I thought great thats all I need then eventually I went in & got some results,I had 2 at 8m & a 14m.so I was sent up stairs to wait for what to do next!!! well I got out of the hospital at 1.30pm as they forgot  about me in the waiting room.Id been sat there 2 hours so in the end I had to ask what was happening & she said oh my god are you still here....!!!! 

so after all that I have to go back on Monday for another scan,this happend on my 1st iui,I had to go another couple of days...so fingers crossed. 

here's some special    to friends.

Francine xx


----------



## jen_d

Francine

Your trip to the hospital sounds like a nightmare!  

sitting in a waiting room full of babies can't have been fun...  this kind of remided me of our experience when we went to see hte consultant at the JR in oxford - we sat in a waiting room childless couples at one end all waiting to see the consultant and down the other end of the waiting room was dozens or babies in for checks...  i remember one lady coming out who had obviously received bad news had to walk past the babies with tears streaming down her face.. 

i've got to have my 2nd scan on Monday morning as well...we might be basting twins!

14mm and 2 8mms - thats great isn't it?  are yours on the same ovary?

jen
x


----------



## Po

Hello All Lovlies -  
Well it's been nearly 2 wks since I last posted and woweeeeee. Cuddles and you, you, Molly - I'm over the moon for you both. What a tonic for us.    
Last week I tried twice to leave a message bringing you up to date with where we're at but nasty gremlins were out playing and neither one worked. I was so fed up I gave up. Anyway..... Not going to do loads of personals if that's ok but want to leave a few:
Misky first - thanks so much for your fab new list and for those hugs, that was so nice.   to you too.
A big   too for Hugs, Lu, Keira, GingerT and anyone esle having not such a good time of it.

Dobbie - hope your enjoying Crufts. We've been glued to it on TV. My dh is a new puppy walker for Guide Dogs and we had our first puppy last year. Hoping to get another in next few months. He has had a longtime yearning for a Husky but I've been very reluctant because I'm not sure city is best place for such a dog, gorgeous as they are, they need a huge amount of exercise and stimulation. But - he has been saying he'd be happy with a different breed so we might be off looking a doggies this weekend. Going to start with rescue centre and see what's what. I know for me it's about filling that 'big gap' and though I do love dogs absolutley and think we'd have wanted one anyway, I have told dh that we need to think long and hard about it before commiting!!!!!
We have had our IVF/ICSI counselling appt. and AF started yesterday. So I've got blood test Tues to check hormone levels and if all ok can start down-regging 2 weeks on Wed. Going for injection that delivers slow release rather than nasal spray - prefer to get it over and done with in one go. Then it will be wait for bleed and start huge doses of Gonal everyday etc. etc. And - my first introduction to the delights of cyclogest - hoo bloomin rah!  Am seeing GP to talk about getting signed off work at about the day 10 stage (provided we get that far - I'm jumping the gun).
Glad to be back on. Gremlins don't seem to be out to play tonight so here's hoping I can post this without any problems.
With lots of love,
Po xx xx xx


----------



## Molly6

Thanks for the congrats girls.  Hasn't sunk in and dont know when to relax and enjoy - last mc was approx. 12 weeks after lots of sightings of heartbeat.  So i dont know when I can count myself as being out of main danger! But v happy to be in this position.

Francine good luck with the IUI next week.  Hopefully scanning is better next week and you get a date!! 

Sailaice - how did the cat show go??  Hope injections were ok over the weekend and didnt spoil the weekend.

Longwait - sorry about AF.  I have just got pg after 3rd IUI (had 3 OI with menopur before starting IUI ) - so I guess that third time lucky  is a popular one on the boards!!

Po - everything crossed for downregging.  More injections!  Think injections are a safer bet than sniffs too!

Jen - fols sound great!  Good size and a few of them too!  

Big    and  to everyone else.  Going back to Saturday night TV!

Take care all

Molly xxxx


----------



## Dobbie

think thats it for me, some light pink spotting which I very much doubt is implantation


----------



## Dobbie

yup, definately out of the game this month, roll on the next cycle


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Morning Girls  

I have a follie scan tomorrow at 11:30am. I got the best of breed red persian at the show but unfortunately didn't get the grand.

Dobbie ~ I am so sorry hun  

Molly ~ Hope you are ok. Just take it easy now. Lots of rest.  

Po ~ Why don't you get a little dog? Good luck for downregging.

Jen ~ Good Luck for your scan!!  

Franny ~ Good Luck for your scan too!! 

Longwait ~ I'm sorry that  arrived. Hope you are feeling better!


----------



## Po

Hi All,
Quiet this weeknd on here.
Dobbie - so sorry sewwtheart. You sound resloute though. Here's hoping for next time.

Sailaice - well done on your prize pooch. He/she sounds gorgeous. We didn't get out looking for a dog this weekend. I was out busy yesterday and nothing seems to be open on a Sunday. We've planned to go next Sat. What about riding, have you been out. I reckon I've a window of about 3 weeks where I could go but I've become so riding unfit I know I'll be really stiff and sore and I hate that bit.
Well a very strange thing has happened in the last hour. My lips suddenly started to get very itchy and sore and have swollen up, the top one especially - looking like wife of elephant man!!!! I've had itchy lips on and off since the summer. It just started out of the blue and I've tried to pin down what it could be. I use the same lipsticks etc. I thought it might have been strawberries or pineapple because I was eating it like crazy but not recently so ruled that out. The only thing I've had today was cheese. We like a really strong cheddar and I'm wondering if it might be that?? I found some anti-histamine so have taken a couple. See if that works. Is very strange but not too worried as nothing else seems to have been affected. A mysterious mystery for the weekend!!
Hope you guys are all well.
Love
Po xx xx xx


----------



## jen_d

sailaice well done for getting best of breed..hope it was a good day out

Itchy lips sounds odd Po, are you using any different face cleansers etc?  might be worth a trip to the drs?

Dobbie sorry to hear that afs shown up... are you planning to start again straight away or have a month or two break?

will update you after my scan in the morning.  

jen
xx


----------



## Dobbie

jen_d - jumping straight in with the next cycle, gonna rattle them off until I get the BFP


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Hi Po it's a cat hun not a pooch   Have you found out whats going on with your lips yet? wonder whats caused it?

Good Luck for tomorrow Jen hope it is a good scan day for us all


----------



## frannyt

Hi ladies 

      just a quick one before work 

      Sailiace and jen good luck for your scans today!!!

      mines at 8.45am will be online again tonight.....

       

    francine xx


----------



## jen_d

hope everyones OK & enjoying the Monday journey to work 

had my scan & on CD 13 lining is 10.5mm, follicles are 16mm & 11.5mm.  Doing ovulation test in the morning & if it's negative will go in for the trigger shot..  all set for basting on Wednesday (although they didn't book me in is this right?  just told me to call at 7am tomorrow morning with the result of the ovulation test.)

now a question for you girlies..DH and I had BMS on Saturday night, how long should DH abstain for?  forgot to ask this morning...should we have BMS tonight or wait until basting?

Sailaice and Francine good luck with your scans..

hows the swollen lips Po?

Dobbie have you & your other half discussed how many IUIs you will have before turning to IVF?
jen
xxx


----------



## Ange15

Hi everybody

Good luck Sailaice and Francine on your scans -- sounds like good news for you Jen -- fingers crossed that this cycle will be the one!   

So sorry that AF has come this time Dobbie and Longwait.  Last day is also day 1 so here's hoping that next time will be lucky. 

Have recovered from little confusing fever and am still waiting to O but should be anyday now.  Have added cough syrup to my list of terrible-tasting things which may not have any effect whatsoever.  Cool.

and lots of fertile dust for all...

xx Ange


----------



## Keira

morning ladies

jen  -  your scan sounds good today and hopefully basting will be on wed

sailaice & francine  -  good luck with scans today   

dobbie  -  sorry to hear your news but I agree with you to just get right back into it,   I have done exactly the same and will just take my 3 attempts back to back

molly & cuddles  -  hope you ladies are taking it easy 

po  -  I think the injection is a better way to d/r,   I have been sniffing 4 times a day since 13/01 and its driving me mad because I keep forgetting


hi sarah, misky, mads, maryclarey, gingernut, longwait, ang, kim, lucy, elodie, gingertiger and all other IUI girls

Kx


----------



## gingertiger

Hi all,

Just a quickie - first scan for me today (CD9)- sort of half good - lining only 4mm but one good follie at 12mm - come on lining, catch up!

Haven't had time to catch up on all posts from w/e but just wanted to say well done to Sailaice on best of breed!

Also sorry and big hugs to Dobbie - I know how you feel hon - fingers crossed for round 2 for us, eh!

Love
GT


----------



## Molly6

Well done Sailaice!

Jen - goodluck for Wed!  Re abstaining....we have tried it all different ways .....2/3 days (which is what most clinics say I think??) and then 5 days.  We found that the 5 day one was better sample on all counts.    Sure you will be fine from Saturday.

Po - any news on your lips!  Sounds very odd?!  Hope it isn't painful

GT - get taking brazil nuts for your womb lining!!  Hopefully it should catch up with the fols  

Hope you are back to being positive soon Dobbie!  Back onto injections and straight back into next IUI before you know it!  

Keira - can you change to injections or do you have to keep on taking the sniffs now?  Fingers crossed for you! 

Francine any new on scan?

Big hello to everyone else 

Take care.
xxx


----------



## jen_d

GT - try a hot water bottle on your tummy in the evenings, been told this helps.  i've been doing this & my accupuncturist also recommend having hot food, nothing too cold, so water at room temperature..  

good luck, when are you going back for your next scan?
Jen
x


----------



## frannyt

HI Ladies 


       well they managed to find my ovaries this time  

       CD13 left ovary 10mm,7mm,5mm,right ovary 16mm,don't want to sound daft but what is endometrium?mine was 8? is this good? back to the hospital again on Wednesday for another scan CD15......!! 

     Jen-sounds good are you just scanning on Wednesday or having your iui?

     Sailaice- any news on your scan?

     Hello keira,molly6,gingertiger,lucy,kim,mads,maryclarey & anyone I may have missed

             

        Francine xxx


----------



## jen_d

flipping pc just typed a message out & it crashed...

i'm having the basting on weds..no more scans for me!  feeling left out now  

the endometrium is the womb lining...needs to be 6mm for pregnancy so sounds like yours is good!  was told this by the nurse this morning as i asked what it needed to be!

good luck on weds..why are you having another scan are your cycles normally long?

i've had EWCM this aftenroon so a good sign that ovualtion is about to happen..hopefully the IUI will be on weds as i've got a all day meeting on thursday that i'd really struggle to get out off!

jen
x


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Not good news at my scan girls... 

I had lots of follies but they were all under 10mm. On the plus side the womb lining has improved greatly last month it was 2.4mm on CD11 using clomid this month using Menopur on CD12 it's 6.4mm, so hopefully next month we can get the egg bit right too   They are deciding whether to double my menopur dose or downreg me next cycle, ringing tomorrow to see what decision they will make.

Jen ~ Great news about basting on wednesday 

Franny ~ That womb lining sounds great, what did hospital say?

Molly6 ~ How's you??

Gingertiger ~ good news on the scan, that does sound like a good follie on CD9.

Keira ~ I could be joining you on the downregging soon!! 

Ange ~ Robitussin is very good for ewcm and fertility friendly


----------



## Dobbie

Oh Sailaice, thats such a shame, are they cancelling this cycle or giving you another few injections?


----------



## jen_d

basting is booked for 4pm tomorrow, just had the HCG shot..

All up to DH now!  

anyone else basting tomorrow?
jen
xx


----------



## Dobbie

good luck tomorrow Jen    

does anyone know how long an SA sample can be kept at home before being taken to the hospital. OH has some really busy weeks ahead of him with training days, with the basting day up in the air until the last minute he was trying to figure out how early he could produce his sample and still dash off to work??


----------



## sarahstewart

Sailace - so sorry to read your news?  is your IUI cancelled then?   

I did my first injection last night   was so proud of myself!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I have a blood test Friday then my first scan Monday     

sorry I haven't been around much, I had a really [email protected] weekend...totally lost it...these d/r drugs made me super crazy    poor DH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

 everyone


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Dobbie ~ Yep it has been cancelled. I am ringing back today to see what we are going to do next month as they have mentioned downregging me first 

Jen ~ I think it needs to be there within the hour   not too sure....

Sarah ~ Thanks hon   yep it is cancelled. Good girl on your injection  So have you downregged? They mentioned downregging me before this next IUI cycle but I have no clue what that means....


----------



## strawbs

Hi girls
just a quickie!

I do keep popping on to see how you are all doing.

Sail-sorry about your follies, must be so disappointing.  good luck for next cyle.   

sarah well done on doing your injection, the anticipation is definately worse than the actual deed.

dobbie we were told 30mins to get SA to hosp (Dh did it in toilet at hosp as did not want to risk traffic, nice!)

a big hello to-keira,molly6,gingertiger,lucy,kim,mads, jen, francine, mary clarey   

well limbo land for me until my ivf consul in april (woking), will be ttc naturally but may not even get a period, (not looking forward to the tedious bms, that's one good thing about the iui!!    )

strawbs xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Thanks Strawbs  

Good Luck for IVF, it's not far away at all!!


----------



## Keira

Hi Ladies

just a quickie I am watching nephew today,  he is 8 months and OMG is he hard work ........

sailaice  -  sorry to hear you got cx,  at least when you are d/r they can just keeping going with the Menopur until the follies grow,  I had to up my dosage to 150 because follies were slow in growing 

dobbie  -  my clinic gave us an hour to hand in sample

Hi to everyone else 
Kx


----------



## sarahstewart

yeh I am still d/r along with injections.....keira  I feel like I have been sniffing forever  

sailaice - have you heard from hospital?  I started d/r on CD19 and they gave me noresthisterone to bring on a bleed too.  can't believe its ANOTHER cancelled cycle for you!!!!!!!!!!

Dobbie - my clinic have a special room, with DVD's and magazines for DH to do his sample


----------



## *looby*

New Home Ladies 

  

Looby xxx


----------



## *looby*

New Home this way

-----> http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=87944.new#new

Looby xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Sarah ~ I know I can't believe it has been cancelled either   Keep wishing I had gone private  

Keira ~ That sounds good. I hopefully won't have another cancelled cycle I can keep going


----------



## Dobbie

stay positive Sailaice, it will happen for you soon


----------



## sarahstewart

Sailaice - how many IUI's can you have on the NHS and will they include your cancelled ones or disregard them   I would get what you can on the NHS, the only reason we are private is that our PCT would only refer us for ICSI cos of DH's SA despite it improving enough to have IUI....they have since cancelled all funding for IVF in Gloucestershire so I suppose she was doing us a favour refering us cos we still have a free go at IVF waiting if/when we need it.


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Just been on phone to hospital, they are going to downreg me on CD22 of next cycle and then give me menopur! 

I can have 3 go's on the NHS and the cancelled ones don't count thankfully. I am really worried about downregging I think it is because I don't know what is going to happen to me.


----------



## mintchocchip

Hi,

Don't want to interrup the conversation (not being rude, just I'm new to this and all the meds talk is confusing me!)

Just wanted to say hello, I started my first round of IUI this morning, I got a purple 'handbag' full of Gonal f (?) and have fast overcome my needle phobia!

Looking forward to getting to know you all and understanding what's going on...

Zoe x


----------



## jen_d

hi there

Sailaice  that's good news that your cancelled IUi's dont count in your allocation..was wondering if they would on the way home from work...it's odd what you think about on the M40!!

had a manic afternoon at work & am so glad i've got hte whole day off tomorrow as wouldn't be happy being so stressed before basting... am going to have a nice relaxing bath tonight.

Francine any news about your next scan date?


----------



## Molly6

Sailaice - great news that cancelled cycles do not count (they shoudn't do - but some trusts may try and make them count!).

I was worried about downregging too - but apparently menopur works much more effectively if you downreg first.  Dont know why - but the hospital told me that it much more effective and likely to work.  Is also more effective with downregging and metformin - are you on met too?  If not, dont worry - sure that the downregging will do the trick.

Just hang in there til day 21 and see it as an extra bit of time to have a few drinks / gym!  Will soon come around.  Know its hard though - and thinking of you.

Welcome Zoe!! 

Jen - all the luck for basting!!    

Take care

Molly xxxxx


----------



## Dobbie

mintchocchip said:


> Just wanted to say hello, I started my first round of IUI this morning, I got a purple 'handbag' full of Gonal f (?) and have fast overcome my needle phobia!


I got my purple handbag last month, I'm on gonal-f too, and also used to be terrified of needles, I never thought I would be sitting injecting myself in my stomach on a regular basis.

OH and I had our first row about being pregnant today, I am planning a weekend camping and dog training weekend in august, OH declared tonight that I would not be able to go if pregnant, I said I was going and would carry on doing things like dog agility etc, he said I wouldn't - hell, I'm not pg and we are arguiing already


----------



## frannyt

Hi Ladies 

      Sailaice-Sorry to hear your news!!! but it is good that the cancelled iui doesn't count  

      Jen- goodluck for Wednesday,what time are you due to have iui done?

      I'm back to the hospital for 8.30am tomorrow for another scan so fingers crossed that Ive got there,then I should hopefully have iui on Thursday or Friday.....!!!!

    Welcome  Zoe(mintchocchip) to FF,purple bag!! mines bright green,when I got my bag I had to go to the pharmacy to collect my medication,there where two other girls in the waiting room with green bags,so we all sort of looked at each other & smiled as we know why we were all there  

  Francine xx


----------



## Elodie

Hi Girls

Apologies for not having posted for nearly two weeks, it's all been a bit mad here.  Congrats to the girls with BFP's and   to those still having tx/waiting for their special time.

Anyway, just wanted to say that I have decided to have a break from all the tx/pg lark - getting a bit fed-up with it taking over my life and feel like I need a rest from it.  I'll pop on to this thread occasionally though, to check on you all and see how you're doing.

Thanks for all your support over the last few months and I hope and pray that you all get the BFP that you so deserve.

Keep thinking   and     to you all.

Lots of Love
Elodie
x


----------



## Molly6

Elodie

Best of luck with your break - hoping you do some lovely things!  I had a break just to get out of the mindset of thinking about pg/tx evey single day - it can drive you  .  It worked for me though  

Look forward tp hearing some good news from you soon and seeing you back on the boards!


Jen - know what you mean about the bags !! Saw a girl that I haven't seen in about 15 years at the hospital!!  Both with same kit ....... hard to lie about what we are up to!!!

Take care 

Molly xx


----------



## Ange15

Hi everyone

Sorry your cycle got cancelled Sailaice -- a week or two till you begin again, that's good I guess.  Still it must be frustrating!   I'm waiting on the NHS so it's good to know they don't count cancelled cycles.  I had no idea that there was so much variety between health trusts though -- surely everyone who pays taxes should get the same treatment (sorry, I'm sure that sounds really naive)

Elodie -- enjoy your break and have a nice (few) glasses of wine for us!

Good luck Zoe, Francine and Jen!!   

xx Ange


----------



## sarahstewart

Hi ladies...   

Molly - I am glad that I have d/r after reading your post about it .....I am also on metformin so that's good too  

Zoe - welcome hun, I did my first Gonal F injection Monday and it was fine, can't believe it!!!!!!!!!!!!

Saiaice - good news hun about d/r...it basically shuts down your natural cycle giving them a clean slate to start with....I think....I must admit my mood swings have got quite bad in last week but they don't last long really   I have just had loads of early nights and spent time alone, reading and watching TV as I haven't felt very sociable  

Hope everyone else is OK?  GL to anyone basting or having scans


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Morning Girls  

Ange ~ it works out about 5 weeks before I start again...   I agree that everyone should be the same. I think it is appalling some hospitals don't provide fertility treatment. Not everyone can afford to go private.

Elodie ~ I hope that you are ok and are feeling good. I had a six week break last yesr just before Christmas and it did me the world of good. I am now having a 5 week break in effect before I start downregging and I intend to enjoy it.

Franny ~ Hope the scan is going well!   

Dobbie ~ My DH told me that will be the end of nites out....I said yes while I'm pregnant, he said no...we will have a baby you won't be going out...needless to say 

Molly6 ~ I will be going to the gym I am going to try and lose 10lbs in the 5 weeks!!

Jen ~ Hope you had a lovely relaxing bath before basting!!  

Zoe ~ Welcome to the thread! Stick around everyone is lovely!! How are you feeling??

Sarah ~ Right well when I am like that I will plan an early night week   Plus I am getting the sims 2 the seasons expansion pack for the PC I will immerse myself in it   How are you hun??

Well I feel better today, going to get my lazy   to the gym and detox myself!!


----------



## kia

Hello Ladies,

Sorry i've not been in for while,

How are you all, hope everyone's ok, I'll catch up on the posted tonight because I'll have more time then.

I've finally finished downregging and i started Tamoxifen yesterday and i start Menopur in 8days.

Love and luck at all.
Kim.x


----------



## sarahstewart

Kim , good luck hun!!!!!!!!!!  I have to carry on d/r until basting I think...am still snifffing whilst injecting


----------



## Longwait

Hi Everyone

Sailaice - So sorry to hear your IUI was cancelled..Enjoy your 5 weeks break and good luck for the next cycle.

Dobbie - We were told to have sample to hospital within one hour..

Mintchocchip - I have only started posting here over the last few weeks and it is great to talk to other people in the same position..Good Luck

Sarah - I am on day 3 of Gonal F injections r you the same..

Kia - Good Luck

Well I am on day 3 of Gonal F injections this is 3rd IUI have to go for scan on Tuesday morning so will let you all know how I get on..

 to everyone and sending you all loads


----------



## sarahstewart

Longwait - yeh today is day 3 of injections...I have my first scan Monday    sending you loads of love and luck..


----------



## ♥Saila♥

I have everything crossed for you Sarah


----------



## sarahstewart

thank you   and you enjoy this month before the rollercoaster starts again


----------



## ♥Saila♥

I know  I am a bit burnt out so I need it   

I am trying frantically to remember what the medium Lesley said to me...she said something about March but I can't remember what


----------



## mintchocchip

Thank you all for the lovely welcome

Hope you're all well and enjoying the spring sunshine?

Sarah, I was wondering how come you're not going for the scan till Monday if you're on day 3 of injections? I'm on day 2, but am going in for my scan on Friday. If that's a personal question then please tell me to bog off.

Also, why was the nurse super insistent that we have sex the evening before the scan, proper pushy about it. I mean, does she not realise that it means having to be nice to my husband all day??   I was going to ask her but she scared me. 

Ta

Z x

p.s. sailaice, I saw a medium and she told me that clairvoyantly she saw me carrying a baby to full term, then she rang me the next day and asked me how I'd cope with twins


----------



## frannyt

Ladies 


           Well I went to the hospital for my scan today CD15 follies 10mm,8mm,19.5mm
           & Lining 10!!! so I'm being basted tomorrow,DH has to get his sample there for
            my  basting is at 4pm!!! 

            Jen- how did you get on today?

         Francine xx


----------



## jen_d

hello

well basting done!

DH had to be there for 2pm to do his sample, basting was at 4pm so we went and had a cuppa, looked round a garden centre etc for a while.  DH was pleased that he had waited around with me as he felt more involved seeing hte final part being done....he had talked about going back to work ..

when the nurse had done the basting she talked about DH's sample & it was the best one ever!  before being washed etc it was 75% progressive motility but once the sample had done the process, the final stats were 49million, 94% progressive motility with a progressive level of 3.  

This sounds good!!

testing in 2 weeks...going to drag..

Franny great news about your scan   have you had the trigger injection or have you had a positive OPK.

Sailaice i'm sure you can get 10lbs off in 5 weeks...

any tips for how to stay calm??
xxx


----------



## frannyt

Jen 


    I was sent straight home after my scan to do my trigger injection this morning,they were trying to fit me in for basting on Friday but they're booked up,other wise I would have done my trigger injection at 8pm tonight...!!! 

    Francine xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Franny ~ Woohoo it is nearly time for you!! 

Jen ~ I never stay calm on the 2ww although I have been good lately. I used to test on CD16 onwards  

Zoe ~ I might go and see a psychic..I just don't know what to do.


----------



## misky

IUI GIRLS [/colour]

Marycleary  
Strawbs 
LucyMcGoldrick  
Hugs  
Strawbs 
Sailaice 
jen_d 

 WELCOME NEW ARRIVALS    

Sandi (IUI) - BFP February, Jack - Born 25th of October 2006 
Shazia (1st ED IVF) - BFP January, Lainey Erica May - Born 29th of October 2006  
Charliezoom (2nd IUI) - BFP February, Iduna Eliza Daisy - Born 10th of October 2006  
Vicks (Clomid) - BFP February, EDD 
Sweetcheeks (1st IVF turned IUI) - BFP February, Drew Joseph - Born 24th of October 2006 
Creaky (1st IVF) - BFP February, Frank and Evelyn - Born 25th of October 2006   
Moomin (1st IVF) - BFP February, Megan Chloe - Born the 21st of September 2006  
Mathilda (IUI) - BFP March, EDD
Sweetpea (2nd IVF) - BFP April, Millie - Born 30th of October 2006  
Sarahjj (1st DIVF) - BFP March, Charlotte - Born 7th of November 2006  
Going it Alone (Sam) (1st DIUI) - BFP April, Elspeth Louise and Amelie Rose - Born 23rd of November 2006  
Britta (2nd IUI) - BFP April, Lillie-Rose - Born 07th of January 2007  
Miller (Cathy) (1st IUI) - BFP May, Luke Anthony - Born 14th of January 2007  
Debs30 (Debs) - Natural BFP April, Hannah Susanne - Born 25th of January 2007 

2006 SUCCESSES !! - CONGRATULATIONS AND STAY PUT VIBES   

kittymoth (IUI) - BFP May, EDD

Sparkle (Alison) (3rd IUI) - BFP June, EDD 08/02/07 

Catwoman (2nd IVF) BFP June Twins, EDD  

TessF (Tessa) (1st IVF/ICSI) BFP June, EDD 12/03/07 

FionaK (2nd IUI) BFP July, EDD ?/04/07 

Ellie D (2nd IUI) BFP August, EDD 

Sair (Sarah) - (IVF) BFP September TWINS, EDD 14/05/07  

Saskiab (1st IUI) BFP September, EDD 06/06/07 

Vixh (4th IUI) BFP September, EDD ?/06/07 

Kellydallard - (2nd DIVF) BFP September TWINS, EDD 04/06/07  

Pri - (1st IVF) BFP October, EDD 20/06/07 

Tcardy (Tracey) - (1st IVF) BFP October, EDD 04/07/07 

KittyH - (1st IVF) BFP October, EDD 05/07/07 

ELFIE - (1st IVF) BFP October, EDD 23/08/07 

ktc - (1st IVF) BFP October TWINS, EDD 27/06/07  

Bubba - (Clomid) BFP October, EDD 

luna - BFP October, EDD 20/06/07 

Nats210 - BFP November, EDD 06/07/07 

vickilou - (3rd IUI) BFP November, EDD ?/07/07 

nickjoanneowen (Jo) - (2nd IUI) BFP November TRIPLETS, EDD 29/07/07   

Janie - (1st IUI) BFP December, EDD 16/08/07 

Peewee55 - (3rd IUI) BFP December, EDD 26/08/07 

Aqua (Aquaem21) - (1st IUI) BFP December, EDD 26/08/07 

Magpie (Liz) - (3rd IUI) BFP December TWINS, EDD 17/08/07  

2007 SUCCESSES - STICKY VIBES AND LOVE   

Lotusflower - (1st ICSI) BFP January, EDD 

TC2 (Teena) - (1st ICSI) BFP January, EDD 

Mads - Natural BFP February, EDD 17/10/07 

Starr - Natural BFP February, EDD 

Cuddles34 - (2nd IUI) BFP February, EDD 

Molly6 - (6th IUI) BFP February, EDD 

Gingertiger - (2nd IUI) BFP March, EDD 

2WW BABY MAKERS  

B3ndy - Basted 01/03 

Frannyt - Testing 03/04 

Doozer - Basted 16/03 

Kitsy - Testing 31/03 

Outspan - Basted 19/03 

Mintchocchip - Testing 13/04 

Dobbie - Basted 26/03 

Gingernut - Basted 26/03 

Longwait - Testing 11/04 

Petdowe - Testing 11/04 

Sarahstewart - Testing 11/04 

Chinup07 - Testing ? 

 ROLLERCOASTER INJECTION GIRLS - GO LADIES GO !!   

Kia (Kim) - injecting for 4th IUI
Keira - injecting for 2nd IUI
Thewife24 - injecting for 2nd IUI
k-pie - Clomid

LADIES IN WAITING - OUR TURN NEXT   

L8ters (Jem) - waiting for 3rd IUI/IVF apt 
Angel77 - DI or DIUI
Loobylou - waiting to start 1st IUI
Kath2 - Waiting till the new year 
Marsh - Waiting to start 1st IUI
Clarastara - starting IUI in April
Sussexgirl (Chris) - awaiting Donor IUI in May
Ange15 - starting IUI in May
Kelway - waiting to start 1st IUI in May
nickid - awaiting 3rd IUI
Minkey - Considering further tx in Summer 07
cathy 26 - starting IUI in May 07
rachelleb - waiting to start IUI
jen_d - waiting to start 2nd IUI in May
sailaice - waiting to start 2nd IUI in April

LADIES TAKING TIME OUT  

Carrie3479 (Corrina) -3rd IUI when she is ready
LucyMcGoldrick
Elodie - taking a break
Torry - Finding a new clinic
Pip7 - Thinking about what to do next

LADIES MOVED ON TO OTHER TREATMENTS 

Jodsterrun - special hugs
PetalB - Taking time out 
Aliso - (IVF) currently D/R
Jess P - waiting to go again soon
Jo Jed - undertaking FET 
Jo9 - (IVF) Going again soon
Jan T - 2WW after IVF/ICSI
Dillydolly - ICSI at Liverpool Women's
Bodia - waiting for a FET cycle
Katrinar - moving to IVF at Glasgow Royal 
lexi123 - ET for IVF 29/03 
Andie78 (Andie) - IVF May/June
Holly C - Special hugs, next move FET
Erica - Special hugs
********** -Special hugs, taking a break
mouse14 - waiting to start DICSI 24/04
coz nox - stimming for egg share/ICSI 
Misky - d/ring for IVF/ICSI in March/April 2007
Petdowe - consultant appointment for IVF 12/10/07
Emma-pp - 1st IVF planned for May in Sweden
Linzi32 - Special hugs
Fowler - starts injecting for 2nd IVF 15/01/07
Chickadee - special hugs, next move FET
SAMW - Consultant appointment 02/04
Ginny - D/r'ing for IVF 
Marycleary - Planning ICSI/IVF next cycle
Elodie - awaiting IVF appointment in April 07
kizzymouse - awaiting IVF apt 09/05/07
Po - planning to start D/ring for IVF 28/03
Ipswishbabe - stimming for IVF 
HellyS - 2WW DIVF, testing 10/04
Flaming Nora - Special Hugs

BunBun - approved for adoption 24/01/07. Awaiting a match
KeemJay - approved for adoption 10/06/06. Considering a possible match

LOST GIRLS - We would love to know how you are  

Jen121
Rossie
Claudiamark
Polly1
Froglet
Becki

  

If I have any information incorrect please let me know 
​​


----------



## kizzymouse

Hi girls hope you are all well

Misky can I be on list, moving onto other treatments..have first ivf appointment May 9th. But we have to go to hossie a week b4 so DP can do a sample in the lab hee hee   

Take care xx


----------



## Torry

Can I join you all, this will be a short message as I am at work and you never know who will just appear at my desk!    I have kept our treatment very private and recently found this site after our big move.  I suppose I am in the throws of the IUI cycles, but am beginning to look at the next stage IVF.  

I hope I can meet some good friends on here in time to come.  I do like the list of successes it does give me hope, although we are hoiping for a miracle every month.  A few of you really have been through the mill too so hopefully I will get inspiration. Well back to the grindstone as it goes..
Torry 
xxx


----------



## Dobbie

mintchocchip said:


> Also, why was the nurse super insistent that we have sex the evening before the scan, proper pushy about it. I mean, does she not realise that it means having to be nice to my husband all day??  I was going to ask her but she scared me.


we were told this before our last cycle, we went in on the wednesday and it had been about 6-7 days since we had sex (due to my mum staying) and the nurse said its best to have sex the night before the scan as that gives the sperm a few days to refresh themselves, clears them out and wakes them all up I suppose.


----------



## Dobbie

Hiya Torry, welcome to the thread  

Thats me with my 1st gonal-f injection today, in for my scan on wednesday. She slightly increased the dose of my 1st injection as last time she brought me back in for a scan 2 days after my first 1 so hopefully everything will have matured enough by the 1st scan and we can baste next friday.


----------



## sarahstewart

Hiya Ladies, How are we all!!!!!!!!!  Everybody in 2WW going crazy    sending you all loads of    

Mintchocchip - you have worried me now ..........I have a blood test tomorrow and first scan monday, thats just what my clinic booked...I am still d/r alongside injecting so that stops eggs popping before they should....i think....its my first IUI so I am pretty clueless!!!!!!!!!!

Love and baby dust to everyone


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Sarah ~ Good luck for your blood test tomorrow sweetie!! I'll be thinking of you!!

Dobbie ~ You must be thrilled basting next friday! Everything crossed for you honey!!  

Torry ~ Hello honey. Of course you can join us!! What kind of IUI is it??

Well I am so spotty   Wonder if it is because of menopur...


----------



## outspan3

Hi everyone

I am well under way with my 3rd cycle now. Grew a big one on the right and another one has popped up on the left in the past few days. Scared the hell out of my chubby hubby by predicting this before my scan. He doesn't believe me when I say I can feel twinging  so I can tell what side it's going to be but I think he's changing his mind after the scans confirmed what I had said!!  

Going in for my IUI on Monday so here we go again, the dreaded 2WW - I wish I could sleep for the two weeks, it would make it so much easier! Anyway, we decided to do this one and get it out of the way as we are not holding out much hope for IUI for us but now that I'm in the middle of it I've built it up just as much as before!

Quick question though. I'm travelling to Scotland tomorrow, it's only a two hour journey but I'm kind of worried about having my pregnyl out of the fridge for the journey (have to take it saturday) - will this dampen its potency does anyone know? (sorry for being a dolly!)

good luck to all


----------



## jen_d

hello,

day 1 of 2ww over, now day 2!

can't wait for the weekend as i'm shattered, don't think i've slept too well for the past few nights.  

feeling quite teary still... 

outspan good luck for Monday  

xx


----------



## gingertiger

Hi all,

I'm good to go for Monday too!  Looks like you and I are cycle buddies Outspan!

Jen - I know how you feel sweetie - I have been really teary ever since I started this, which is very unlike me.  Hardly surprising though, we are under a lot of physical and emotional pressure.  I started some acupuncture this week to try and de-stress me (work is hell on top of everything else) and I really do feel a lot more together today, so maybe it does work...?

Hi and welcome to torry and mintchocchip.

Sarah and Longwait - how are the scans going? 

Franny - how was the basting?

Hi to Kim, Sailaice, Dobby, Molly, Ange and Kizzymouse and anyone else I missed!

Gingertiger


----------



## mintchocchip

Hello ladies,

Had my second scan this morning and the dose is being kept at 75 wotsits. Back in on monday for 3rd scan. I did warn her I may smell of the drink as off down to surrey for the weekend to see best friends and have a hopefully last weekend on the lash (fingers crossed)

Sarah, I didn't mean to worry you, I've not had any bloods taken, so that'll be the difference.

Sailaice, The clairvoyant I saw is actually a client (I'm a business advisor) and she said that to me completely out of the blue, bit weird really.

Hello Torry and hello to everyone else, must dash and pack my bag with party clothes!

Have a good weekend ladies

Zoe x


----------



## sarahstewart

Hi all,

outspan - get a cool bag just to be on the safe side if you are worried  

Had my BT and get reults at 4pm......may have to up my dose of Gonal F...depends on my hormone levels...am quite excited about my scan on Monday!!!!!!!!!!  

Have a good weekend everyone!!!!!!!!!

Sarah


----------



## jen_d

hve you had your results of your BT Sarah?

Jen
x


----------



## frannyt

Hi Ladies 

        Had my basting yesterday!!! 

        But this time I found it abit painfull,it wasn't like that last time 
        & today Ive been walkingaround with low tummy pains,not like period pains but just sore...not sure whats going on there?

      Jen -how was your basting??

      Gingertiger,sailaice,mintchocchip,sarahstewart,outspan,keira,lucy,kim.

        Take care 

        Francine xxx


----------



## jen_d

Franny

I've been having lower tummy pains too...i think it's the after effects of the HCG injection.  Mind you i had bad pains immediately after the injection so think it's the stimulation of hte ovaries.

did they let you know what your DH sample quality was?

Just that dreaded 2ww now...when ar eyou testing?

Jen
x


----------



## jen_d

Franny

Did you get my PM hun?

PC crashed as i sent it.


Jen
x


----------



## k-pie

Hi girls,

Just a note to say hello & let you know I'm lurking & keeping tabs on you all! Not in a creepy way though - I just don't feel like I've got much to contribute until we start on treatment. 

I'm now on my last au naturelle 2WW until hopefully starting our first IUI next month. I'm a bit worried that Easter might get in the way though. For the first time in my life I think I'm p***ed off about bank holidays. I've had a bit of a trial run with OPKs this month & can't say I've benn that successful. I got a test line, but not as dark as the control & I know I've ovulated because of my temps   I might try doing a digital test on the days with a line next time.

Good luck to all the 2WW ladies & all the others in the throws of treatment - can't wait to join you next month  

Kate x

P.S. Misky, I love the update table - my name is in lights at last! Thanks for the hard work.


----------



## Keira

Hi Ladies

I have forgot all about tx lately (which is great) but baseline scan next week so will no doubt be back to being       I just hope this time round my Menopur dose gets better controlled and don't have to go for as many scans

Hi torry, zoe, outspan3 & hope all you other IUI girls are doing ok  

Kx


----------



## Po

Morning Everyone,
This is first chance I've had to get on PC since last weekend - nightmare. Life is so busy. If it's not one thing it's another. Poor dad has been in hospital for 2 wks but got home on Thurs. Is ok. Had a septic arthritis in his knee. Is first time in my 42 yrs I've seen him really unwell - poor scone. My folks (68 & 69 yrs) have been looking after my brother's child since she was 10 days old. She is very precious to us. With all the visits to dad etc. we've all been trying to help out so neice has been to spend weekends with us - it's been manic couple of weeks. Good job we are close family.
Well I've caught with the news since last on and sounds like lots of 2wwaiting at various stages. Good luck to you all.
Sailaice - sorry to hear about your cancelled cycle. It's such a dissapointment. 
Hugs - hope you're ok honey. Not seen any posts form you for a wee while.
Well I'm waiting still for result of blood test to check my FSH & E2. Was taken Tues and though I rang surgery yesterday, result wasn't back yet so to try again Monday. Otherwise everything is set for us to start the d/r on Wed 28th March. Only thing that could throw a spanner in the works is if blood test shows levels aren't right. I will be so dissapointed if that happens. I finally took control of my eating this week. Gave myself a good talking to. I need to be as healthy as possible for what's coming so I went back to the Scottish Slimmers plan - not back to a class yet as feel too porky! Weighed self at Boots and go again on Tues to see how much I've lost. I did this 2yrs ago and lost 2 stone. Felt fantastic then from last year it's all gradually gone on again, bar 21bs - wow!!. Feeling better already though. So Saila, let's you and me keep each other going. I'm also entered to do the Moonwalk for breast cancer (Edinburgh) so trying to stick to training plan for that. Got to do 5miles this weekend. Looking after 2 neices and 14 wk old nephew tomorrow. Girls are going to a climbing group for couple hours so will go walking with baby in pram.
Off this morning to look at dogs - didn't manage that last weekend. Just looking!!!!
Well have a good weekend all.
Po xx xx xx


----------



## Ange15

Happy weekend everybody --

Kate, I've never got an equally dark line on an OPK, and as far as I know have been ovulating (got one today: time to get busy! ).  They're not very accurate tests, if you think about it: depends how much fluid you've drunk, time of day and so on.  So long as I get a faint line I figure that's ok, as my hormone tests have all been fine.

Good luck Franny, Jen, GingerT, Outspan and all who are about to be basted/2wwaiting!  Sounds like lots of our cycles are in synch in here...  Let's hope for a flurry of good news in April.

xx Ange


----------



## k-pie

Ange,

I've never really bothered with OPKs before, because tests & temps show I ovulate. The problem is that they've told me they'll time my IUI from a +ve OPK. I'll ask what they think when I next go.

Good luck with the BDing!


----------



## Dobbie

Po said:


> Off this morning to look at dogs - didn't manage that last weekend. Just looking!!!!


if its a rescue dog you are after and you are in the edinburgh area then have a look at 2nd Chance up in Thornton, Fife, just over the Forth bridge and Ena who runs it is lovely. They have a website which might be worth a look. If you wanted a Springer Spaniel then I could help (thats the breed I work with in rescue).
Good Luck with it. I spent today taking a springer to his new home and he was just beautiful - have to resist taking in the 5th dog if this treatment works out


----------



## sarahstewart

Hi everyone........hope you are all having a fab weekend and those ladies on the 2ww are taking it easy  

My results of BT were good, still on same dose of gonal f and scan Monday......    

Keira - what day is ur scan?


----------



## Keira

Hi Sarah

My baseline scan is 22/03 so just been downregging (sniffing away) lets hope 'no activity' and I can get started with injections.  Are you at the same stage but with scan on Monday.

Kx


----------



## sarahstewart

I started my injections without a scan last Monday......so am hoping I will be basted sometime next week, having loads of pain in my right ovary which is my polycystic one  

I am still 'sniffing' and really fed up of it now!!!!!!


----------



## jen_d

Hi ya

A quick query..i'm still having a ovulation type ache in my ovaries...is this normal following the trigger injection on Tuesday am & Basting on wednesday pm?

Thanks

jen


----------



## sarahstewart

Jen - yeh I used to get that after ovulation on clomid its the follicle shrinking after the egg has popped   someone will correct me if I am wrong!!!!

Good luck with the 2ww


----------



## chickadee

Misky can you change me on the board please? Would love to be testing on the 24/3 but gotta wait til the 26th lol
Cheers hun x


----------



## jen_d

Thansk sarah..

Jen
x


----------



## frannyt

Hi Lades 


      How long do you have to wait to do pregnancy test?

      At my hospital it tells me I have to wait 20 days!dose this sound right?

    Jen - how many days do you have to wait? as you were basted a day before me.

    So that puts my test day at 3rd April...!!! God I don't know if I can wait that long.... 


    Francine xx


----------



## kia

Hello Ladies,

Sorry i've not been in for so long, our computer is playing up.

Sorry no personals today, i'm just trying to get this post in before the computer dies again.

I've got my first stimms scan on wednesday afternoon.

Hope everyone is doing well.

Love and luck to you all.
Kim.x


----------



## jen_d

Francine

I was told to test on 28th March (so 2 weeks exactly from basting day).

20 days - that's longer than me, but every clinic is different.

I wouldn't be able to wait that long!

maybe you could test after 15 days...

how are y ou feeling today?  any more signs?

Jen
x


----------



## Molly6

Hi Girls  

Have still been reading and catching up with everyone!

Hope the 2ww'ers are taking it easy and looking after themselves!  And the injectees(!??) are trying to chill out inbetween jabs / scans / blood tests and waiting for basting!!

Take care  

Molly xxx


----------



## misky

Chickadee, sorted out the right date for you. Sorry  . Hope that the 2WW is not driving you   and that there is some good news for you very soon. Take care

If I have any one else wrong on the list please let me know (Page 2)

Thanks
M x


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Wow you ladies have been chatty!!

Kim ~ Good luck for friday sweetie. I am thinking of you.

Francine ~ Why don't you test the day after Jen that sounds about right.  

Sarah ~ I used to get that on clomid too...   I think I might of ovulated this month I had crampy feelings day after lots of ewcm  

Jen ~ I hope those crampy pains are positive signs honey!!

Po ~ What dogs were you looking at??

 to anyone I have missed!! Don't think I am blanking you


----------



## mads

Hello!

Sorry I haven't posted for a bit. There are so many new names I can't keep up!

Just to update you all. Went to GP last wednesday to 'register' pregnancy. Still seems all so wierd but so lovely. I am now waiting for midwife to call which she should do this week as now 10 weeks and 1 day - come on little one just 2 more weeks before we hit our 1st big milestone. Hopefully have our 12 week scan in a couple of weeks. Me and DH dared to go into Mothercare yesterday, just to look I might add! It feels so lovely to be in there looking for us rather than for friends babies, family babies etc. Feeling really quite good still. I do have a few cramps and twinges on and off but nothing more sinister so just pray all is going to be well. DH bought me a Mother's Day card yesterday ( well after I told him too ha !   ) and also some slippers!! He wrote in the card, ' Dear Mummy, relax today and look after me. See you in October!, Love The Bump! '. Bless!!!

Best of luck to you all this month, whichever stage you are at,

Lots of Love Mads xxx


----------



## Keira

Hi Ladies

mads -  it was so lovely to read your post,  enjoy this time, I just loved being pg with ds and remember going into Mothercare and could not believe that I will actually having a baby.      Relax and enjoy every moment  

sarah  -  good luck with scan this week   

hi to everyone else
Kx


----------



## sarahstewart

awww Mads that's lovely   

I am not ready yet.....  had scan and I have 1 follicle on each side one is 9mm and 1 10mm so I have another scan on Wednesday...I have loads of small ones on the right side (thats my polycystic side) I didn't think that the size sounded very good but we will see what happens Wednesday......womb lining was great!

Haven't had chance to read back other than Mad's post so hope everyone is OK!!!!!!!!!

Sarah


----------



## mintchocchip

Hello ladies,

Hope you're all well and keeping sane whatever stage of treatment you're at.

I had my second scan this morning, have one follicle at 14mm and I can't remember what the other ones were - I'm being kept on 75 wotsits and back in on wednesday with either thursday or friday as basting day. Is basting really painful? I can't decide what I'm looking forward to least, the basting or the 2ww. I bought a pregnancy test today and thought that actually it was a bad thing to do as I'm an impatient lady...  I know I'll be itching to test early which probably isn't the best thing to do.

Zoe


----------



## Dobbie

mintchocchip said:


> Is basting really painful?


mine didn't hurt, apart from the experimenting with speculums as I am tall they needed a long one but it took them 3 different ones to find that out. I didn't really feel anything during the basting and it was only uncomfortable in the evening when I got crampy.

Sarah - sorry your follies aren't ready, did they give you another few injections? thats what happened to me and then at my 2nd scan they gave me a basting date - this 2nd time they have increased my dosage to try and get it right 1st time. Better to have too small a dose and not enough stimulation than a large dose and OHSS.


----------



## Torry

Thank you for your welcoming invite to this board.  I am in the process of trying to find another clinic due to moving so will hopefully be back in action very soon.  I am deparate to be a mother. 

Mads your message brought tears to my eyes that card from your husband was so thoughtful and spmething for you to keep forever.

Misky thanks for your private messafe, it is very private and I am still finding my way round this so vast site! I am also in the throws of getting adjusted to using the icons.

K-pie good luck for trying naturally, you might be very lucky indeed.  I hope every month and now we are doing the natural way.  What drugs are you taking? I have been on clomid before IUI and during with ovualtion kits.  Think its due to the PCOS.  I have also been on metformin.  How did everyone feel on this who have had PCOS.

Torry
xxxx


----------



## misky

Hi Torry,

I have PCO and have been taking Met for about 10 months. In the main I am fine with it although I can at times get a bit of an upset tummy. when I first started taking it I would feel quite dizzy at times, mainly in the morning if I took it with breakfast. It's all sorted out now and I know it has made a difference as my skin has improved no end (had quite bad acne before - to the point that DH's aunt asked if I had chickenpox!). Hope it has treated you well, as I know it can give  a rough ride till your body is used to it. 

I have added you to the list, let me know when you want it changed. 

Mads - Great to hear from you and know that you are still doing so well. I love the little Humphreys in Mothercare. 

Take care ladies
M x


----------



## sarahstewart

Hiya Ladies  

Zoe - I am back in for a scan tomorrow too, looks like you are ahead of me as I don't think I will be basted this week possibly the weekend but will know more tomorrow.

This is my first IUI but like Dobbie I have probs with speculums and always have to have the smallest so will see if they can use one when being basted!!!!!

Babydust to everyone!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Longwait

Hi Everyone

Just a quick note I had my scan this morning not ready for basting yet have one follicle on each side both 12mm and womb lining is great..They have upped my Gonal F from 75 to 100 and I have to go back Thursday morning for scan..So there is a good chance I could be in for basting on Friday morning..Will have to wait and see..I am at work and have very little time so will catch up on everyones posts later on..

Sending everyone loads


----------



## Kitsy

Hi Everyone
I am new to this site, but have already read alot of helpful info!
I am currently on my 2WW having been basted on 16 March, test date 31 march!!

I had a slightly eventful cycle - having only produced one follie last time i went the other way this time and produced 8!! All reasonable sizes (20mm, x2 18mm, x2 17mm, x2 15mm, 11mm)  I therefore had the choice of cancelling which i was really against as your body goes through so much when having all the injections.  The clinic agreed to go ahead provided i had some of the follies aspirated.  

I therefore had 2 follies aspirated which contained 2 eggs!  I understand completely why this was done it just seems such a wrench to take away eggs that you are so desparate to have!!  I also hope that they have left some good ones!!

My meds are puregon, suprecur, HCG pregnl and cyclogest.

I am trying to remain calm during the 2ww but as you all know it does tend to drive one mad!!!
k


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Hey Girls!!

Sarah ~ what was your womb lining?? Good Luck honey I have everything crossed!!

Longwait ~ What was you womb lining too? Friday morning? Thats fab news!!

Torry ~ Welcome  

Dobbie ~ I hate the speclums!!  I've had a HSG and that really hurt...is basting like that??

Zoe ~ Good luck for friday!! that follie sounds a brill size!  

Mads ~ What a lovely message in the card   How is the house coming along? I keep trying to convince DH to move too see if it sppeds TTC up  

Kitsy ~ I have everything crossed for you on this 2ww!! Stick around  

Well I'm getting a bit sick of being stuck in limbo   not long now and I'll be downregging, just trying to keep busy to take my mind of it.


----------



## Dobbie

sailaice said:


> Dobbie ~ I hate the speclums!!  I've had a HSG and that really hurt...is basting like that??


You get the speculum put in place which is quite uncomfortable as they have to get it in the right place, but apart from the speculum you don't really feel anything else, you get a slight feeling - could have described it on the day but looking back it didn't feel like anything, when they insert the thin tubey thing, but honestly that bit didn't hurt, suppose it is a bit like an HSG but I haven't had one so can't be sure.

I am in for my scan tomorrow morning and if the increased gonal-f dose has done the trick then I might be getting basted on friday. I can feel my left ovary so reckon there are a couple on that one.


----------



## Torry

hello everyone

misky thanks for your information on the awful affects of metformin.  I felt light headed on the stuff too.

Longwait wishing you so so hitting the jackpot this month. 

sailace thanks for the welcome and know exactly what you mean about being in limbo.  I too feel like this.  I must get the new clinic sorted out.

dobbie I hate the speculums too, at my old clinic they used the plastic ones.  I remember when I was 18 and having a smear they used to have the metal jobbies and they were fowl. I used to feel like I was getting pinched inside on my last 2 IUI's.  It is not for long then it is all over in a flash!

I must go as I am at work and on a break, I do not want to rock the boat here just now as it is a new job!

Torry
xxxx


----------



## Minkey

Hello  

I hope you don't mind me popping-in. I have been living on the BFP thread for nearly 3 years now (what an old-timer!) and we are hoping to have more treatment this summer.  Would it be OK if I posted here too with any questions?  

I have one in particular actually.  Due to baby-weight & too many pies (   ) I am currently 2 stone heavier than when I had treatment last time.  As I am only 5ft this is quite alot & I am really worried that it will badly affect my chances - does anyone know?  Obviously I can get rid of some of this - but with only 3 months I am getting stressed.

Thanks for your help,

Minkey x


----------



## kia

Hello Ladies,

Hope everyone's ok and treatments going to plan for you all.

I managed to read a few of your posts yesterday before the computer gave up again, hope this post goes through ok.

I've got my first stimms scan at 1:10 tomorrow afternoon, i've been in a bit of pain on my left side so i'm hoping it's a good sign. As it's only one or two follies i need and not loads like IVF it's hard to tell if any are growing before the scans? 

Love and luck to all
Kim.x


----------



## outspan3

Hi all

thats me officialy on the dreaded . 

This is (ding ding) round 3 and then I'm on the years wait for IVF (according to hospital I should be due around June 200. Went well yesterday although I have been feeling very crampy which is not normal for me - especially when I have been visiting the loo! Any ideas people? Hope it doesn't mean that it's failed already.  

Have to go to hosp on 4 april for test, they are trialling something new(?) but I just have the feeling that I'm not going to get that far - but fingers crossed.

Gingert - how did you go yesterday?

good luck to everyone
x


----------



## Po

Hi Peeps,
Am going to try hard to log in more often because otherwise lose too much of what's going on.
Dobbie thanks for your tips on the dog front. Well, we went to cat and dog home on Sat. So noisy and very smelly although all the staff are obviously very committed to their work. Such a shame all these poor dogs. Some there for months on end and lots of staffie types. We saw a couple we liked the look of but unfortunately with lots of the dogs there isn't much history if they've been found having strayed or been chucked out. We did think long and hard about it and have agreed that we would be best to find a pup and raise him/her ourselves. I love spaniels and your photo is so sweet. I've meant to say so in the past. Not sure though that it's a breed hubby would be so keen on. We have a friend who has a brother who has a choc lab who might be expecting - so we are waiting to hear. I'll definitely look at the Fife website. Keep you posted as to what we do. Cheers Dobbie.

Kitsy and Minkey - welcome honeys.

Zoe - I agree with Dobbie about the basting. The most uncomfortable bit is the spec. but even that's not too bad as long as you can relax. I am quite 'hairy' down yonder so sometimes 'getting caught' can nip a bit. Maybe I should go for brazilian ha ha! Sorry if too much info! Out of it all, I have no doubt the 2ww is absolutely the worst part altogether. Good luck.

Mads - what a lovely post and lovely hub you have. Lap it all up. Take care. xx xx

Well we got the results of my blood test and although FSH seemed ok, the E2 level was through the roof. So we're gutted as we were due to start the down-reg. next Wed and now will have to wait for next period and go through it all again. I'm also really worried that this is how it's going to be every month. What if I'm simply 'passed it' etc. Not pleasant thought and feeling very helpless. Hey-ho. All these things that are sent to try us eh. If anyone knows much about the significance of these hormone levels I'd appreciate the advice. 
Sailaice - I know how your feeling honey. On a positive, if all goes well on my levels next month we might well be at same stage same timeish. That would be good.
Oh - nearly forgot - lost 2 1bs this week. On the way at last. Although - just ate some Thornton's Viennese Truffles mmmmmmmmm.
Well take care and big hello to you all.
Love
Po xx xx xx


----------



## misky

Hi Torry, 

If it is any help, I don't take my Met with breakfast anymore as I was getting quite light headed at times and it was a bit scary. I have the first one with morning tea now so that my blood sugars are already up a little and the whole lot is not sent crashing to the floor. This seems to have worked for me and I have had no further trouble. Also, on the 'Starting Out' board, there is a couple of threads for ladies with PCO, PCOS and those taking the Met so you may come across some more info there that may be helpful. Good ;luck

M x


----------



## Dobbie

thats me back from my scan and I have not increased my response with the increased 2st dose of gonal-f, in fact its very slightly lower so need a few more days of injections and back in for a scan on friday, OH is gonna be miffed cos I made him move his meeting on friday morning so he had time to drop off a sample.


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Dobbie ~ I'm sure DH won't be miffed hon. So how big are the follies?

Po ~ I love spaniels! I want a Great Dane but so far I'm not allowed one  

Outspan ~ Hope the cramps are the sign of something good  

Kim ~ Good Luck with scan   

Minkey ~ Good Luck with second time round. Are you wanting to lose weight or do you have to?

Torry ~ Good news about your new job. Where do you work?

I am soo tired and bloaty today


----------



## jen_d

hi ya

only another week of waiting to go!  the first week has gone quite quickly.

Minkey - i'm also overweight but am having iUI..i guess it depends on what you want to do whether you want to go ahead now or try to lose a bit first.  

I'm privately funding my t/x but it hink if i had been lucky enough to quality for NHS funding i would have had to have lost weight first.  (i'm 10 years too young to quality)

Hope you're folls are growing well Sarah 

good luck to you all & lets hope theres some BFP's soon
Jen
xx


----------



## Ange15

Hi everybody

My HSG hurt like heck but that was because my tubes cramped.  Then I passed out.  And it's not because I can't take the pain! Apparently the dye flooding into your gut can affect the vasal nerve.  The speculum and clamp etc. just felt like having a smear test done.

So my big news is that I've managed to get a new job!  I'm thrilled, have been trying to find a new one for almost FIVE YEARS.  Only problem is that now (mid-way through the first of my 2weeks) I can't really have any champagne.  Oh well, at least all the adrenaline of preparing for the interviews etc. (which makes this month even more unlikely to be a BFP) hasn't gone to waste.

Dobbie-- I'm sure DH won't be miffed -- think of all you have to go through for crying out loud!

Minkey-- what does the dr say?  I imagine that being stressed about trying to lose weight is potentially as bad for you as being over.  Presumably the most important thing is that you eat healthily, no?

Fingers crossed Jen and Longwait and all on the dreaded 2ww, and for everyone getting ready to baste...

xx Ange


----------



## mintchocchip

Hello ladies,

Scanned this morning, check out me and my outrageously fat follicles  2 days ago my fattest one was 14mm, today it was 23mm  , I also have two at 19mm and one at 14mm. So I had the conversation about the risk of multiple pregnancies and decided to go ahead anyway, so definitely basting on friday and I'm getting my husband to stick the HcG in my backside this evening (I have a feeling he'll enjoy that one a little too much...)

Dobbie - that's a shame about the follicle size with increased gonal f, hope you get some fat juicy ones on friday.

Sarah - how did you get on? fingers crossed it went well for you.

and to everyone else a big hello and wishing you much patience and humour...

Zoe x


----------



## Minkey

Thanks for all you replies - I haven't seen the doctor yet as we will probably just go straight back to the clinic.  Noone has told me to loose weight, I just feel I need to!  But as someone mentioned a healthy diet is probably the most sensible thing at the moment, rather than stressing about loosing weight.

Thanks again,

Minkey x


----------



## frannyt

Hi Ladies 


      Sorry I've not been on here  much,we are trying to buy a house at the moment!! been renting for 5 years now..... but we've now found a house on 3 doors from where we rent,as we like the area.

      Jen- hows the  ? how are you feeling?
    
      Mintchocchip- WOW thats fab follicle sizes,you must be over the moon 

    
    Mads- thats so sweet what your DH did!
    
      Minkey-welcome Hun.

    Well I'm on day 6 of   I've not been to bad! last time I had alot of tummy 
    pains & lower back ache,but this time I've been OK,alittle bit of back ache but thats 
    about it really 

    Sailaice- I think what you said about my test day,I might do that,as Jen had hers 
                done the day before me,waiting till 3rd April dose seem along time!!!

      
    Hello to all you ladies out there  & goodluck  

        Francine xx


----------



## Dobbie

Zoe - thats great news about your follies, hoping I get similar results when I am back in on friday. You have to do your injcetion in your bottom - mine is in my tummy same as my gonal-f, its strange how all the hospitals are so different 
Hope everything goes OK tomorrow


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Morning Ladies  

Franny ~ You know what they say about a new house   Good Luck!!

Minkey ~ Slimming world is really good and is healthy  

Zoe ~ Stick a needle in your backside??  without a gun just the needle?? Those follies sound fab!!   

Ange ~ Congratulations on the new job  I really want one but want to wait till I have had a baby...however long that takes   My HSG really hurt too...

Jen ~    Not long till testing. Hope you are relaxing!!

Sarah ~ 

I am having one of my " I really want a baby days"   Been looking at lots of baby stuff websites....don't know why I torture myself


----------



## Longwait

Hi Everyone

Well had my scan today and not ready for basting tomorrow (they thought I would be) still two follicles one on each side they one on the right has grown to 15mm and they one on the left still at 12mm so have to keep going with the injections, back Monday morning for a scan..

Fanny - Good luck with the new house..

Minkey - I know how you feel no one has mentioned my weight to me but know I need to lose two stone.

Zoe - Follicles sound great..  for basting..I put my hsg injection in my stomach..

Ange -   on the new job..

Sailaice - Sorry to hear you are having a bad day  ..Remember think   someday we will get pregnant..

Sending everyone


----------



## zipppy

hi im rachel, had 8 months on met all  . saw consultant on tues hope to start iui shortly but frightened as i cant stand the sight of needles


----------



## Dobbie

Hi Rachel, I used to be really scared of needles but dont worry, honestly.
They give you this pen thing which you put the syringe into, then you put the pen on your tummy and press a button, this puts the tiny (it is very tiny) needle into your tummy and quickly injects the fluid, it takes seconds. When you see the needle you will be suprised how small it is, this is because it doesnt need to go deep, just under the skin. I found a good tip was to put something frozen on my tummy first then I felt absolutely nothing, but I stopped doing that once I realised it really didn't hurt.
The gun thing makes things really easy and takes away the fear or putting the needle in yourself. And if its in your tummy if you sit down and pinch an inch then its no bother.
In the pack of stuff I got I had a big needle which was used to puncture the bottle of powder and add the syringe of water, but once that was mixed then you draw it into the syringe with the tiny needle - so long as you know you don't have to use the big needle, it makes the wee needle look so tiny - its much smaller than a dress making pin and because its so fine you don't even bleed when you take the needle out.
Hope this has eased your fears, I know you will still worry until you see everything for yourself.
Also you might not have injections, depends on what drugs they give you, they might just use Clomid tablets, we all appear to be different so don't get too worried yet


----------



## sarahstewart

Hiya ladies sorry been AWOL   scan wasn't that good, 2 leading follies have stayed the same 9mm and 10mm (which is [email protected]) and loads of little follies (on my polycystic ovary) have decided to steal the Gonal F and grow   the clinic upped my dose to 150 and I am going back at 9am to see if I have any bigger leading follies or I may overstimulate.....I am sooo hoping it works     

Love you ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!

PS - Rachelle - its the thought of injecting that's the worst it fine honestly IF WE CAN DO IT YOU CAN!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kitsy

hI Rachel
I don't think anyone is a needle fan, certainly i wasn't keen, but its amazing what you can cope with when you know what the end result can be!!

Try not to worry too much about it, if you do need injections you will be given lots of time and instructions by you clinic and there is always lots of people to ask on this site.

Keep positive
k


----------



## Torry

I actually do not mind needles must be tough skinned or what.  I just think baby baby baby baby! 

sarah wishing you good luck for the next scan and follies.  How did you find the gonal f?

sailace i recently started a job with the council and am on flexitime.  I am off soon as I got in really early.  We have so much to do on our house and hope to crack on with that.

keep positive, onwards and upwards everyone. 
Torry
xxxx


----------



## Dobbie

Sarah - fingers crossed your follies get a kick in the a*** and grow overnight


----------



## sarahstewart

Thanks Dobbie   loads of luck coming right back to you    

Torry - thanks hun, actually I am finding the Gonal F OK .....d/r was the hard part    ...am still sniffing but Gonal F seems to have levelled my hormones out...if that makes sense


----------



## frannyt

Hi Ladies 

      Sarahstewart- I had the same as you.I went for a scan on the Friday,follies weren't big enough,then back last Monday!!! still wasn't ready,so had another scan on the Wednesday  I was ready for basting & had it done on the Thursday!!! so try not to worry!!! as I went for 3 scans before I was ready,I had to keep injecting & take my nasal spray.

      Sailaice-Well hopefully moving will do the job,I know what you mean about looking at baby things,I keep looking at prams.....!!!!

      Jen-how are you
      
      Longwait- like I said to Sarah I was the same with my scans went back 3 times,got basted last Thursday....Goodluck for Monday  


  Francine xx


----------



## zipppy

thanks girls i look forward to getting to know u all better


----------



## mintchocchip

Hello ladies  

Hope you're all well and keeping sane...

Sailaice - yup, needle in the bum, no gun! haven't had a gun for any of my injections, I've gone from being completely needlephobic to being very blase! So Rachel, I agree with everyone else, if I could do it, you can do it!

Dobbie - they told me to inject in my bum (all the gonal-f went in my thigh) as there is so much fluid it can cause a dead leg sensation for awhile and that I'd be better off injecting into my bum. So dh got the delightful task last night! I think he enjoyed it a little too much really  

Sarah, wishing you much luck that your follicles have turned into monster growers tomorrow, I'll be sending lots of     in your direction in the morning.

See you all later x


----------



## jen_d

hi ya

Francine i'm doing OK.  hows you?

sailaice i do that too, always look at baby stuff or maternity stuff.

Finding it hard today as my little sister was induced this morning so i know that by the weekend she would have given my parents their first grandchild...me being the eldest had always thought i would have acheived it..   not coped with her news too well throughout her pregnancy.

good luck withyour scan Sarah...i'm sure the folls will grow in the next few days...  

Longwait my folls were 16mm & 11mm at the last scan i had & i was basted 3 days later...sounds like you'll be basting on Monday then!  Grab your OH & have   on Saturday morning just incase you're basted on Monday..

so glad it's Friday tomorrow, as i'm shattered this week.  Been asleep by 10pm every night so far...my OH has been most annoyed with me for sleeping & snoring through the last 30mins of the TV every night!!

DH is away over the weekend with work...any tips for staying calm when he's away?

xxx


----------



## misky

Mintchocchip - goodluck for basting tomorrow. Hope all goes well. 

Rachelle - welcome. Are you heading for IUI or IVF? 

Jen - just take it as time to pamper yourself. You know, breckfast in bed, watching what ever you want etc etc. 

Take care all
M x


----------



## cathy 26

hi every one. 

my name is Cathy and i am starting iui very soon.
i was getting really worried as i had read about injecting yourself which made me really nervous. today i went for my chat and they are giving me clomid instead.
i think i am even more upset about this now as i had clomid years ago and i didn't respond very well to it at all. out of 4 cycles i think my follicle sizes were only right twice. and clomid obviously didn't work. since then i have had fibroid removed from my womb so they say i stand a better chance now any way. I'm not so sure i think i may not have even had the fibroid then anyway.and they were never spotted until a few months ago !. i just feel really worried about iui now i realise it basically clomid again. i have got some tablets now to take before i start on the clomid to bring on a period as my periods are never exactly forth coming. now i am worried i will be taking to many tablets,as they want me to take metformin while i take clomid. i hate the thought of taking so many drugs. i would give anything to become pregnant and even more to do it naturally.
anyway sorry for such a long introduction i cant help babbling on sometimes.

has anybody else taken the two together. (metformin and clomid) if so how is it or was it ?
thank you for listening to me i would like to wish every one else luck having iui  at the mo and send out some 
love Cathy  x


----------



## outspan3

Hi Cathy  

I have done met and clomid together, and I think you'll find that a lot of people on here are the same. I had 6 cycles of clomid, with met for the last 3. Clomid just didn't work for me so I have now started my IUI - actually on 3rd and last go. I am still on the met, which I hate. I suffer really bad with the old met bum which in turn you would think would help you lose a bit of that extra weight that just won't shift - but no, that would be too easy!! 

I have always had to be induced to start a period, like yourself and it just feels like your taking pills for pills sake! on one occasion I was taking about 7 pills a day - including the old pregnancy vitamins (ever the optimist!)

It's never easy, but just think of the outcome - it will be worth it in the end. Hope everything goes ok for you.


----------



## Dobbie

welcome to the thread Cathy, sorry to hear your concerns but just remember that positive thinking will do you the world of good so always try and start treatment thinking its going to work - our bodies are funny things and who knows what is going to be the secret to finally triggering the switch


----------



## Dobbie

Good luck today Zoe, hope everything goes OK. 

Hope your scan is OK Sarah and those little follies have grown 

Dust to anyone else having treatment 
  positive vibes for those of you on the 2ww 
 and hugs to anyone waiting to start


----------



## zipppy

hi hun im heading for iui


----------



## jen_d

hi ya.

Just to let you all know that i'm now an auntie.  my little sister had her baby at 1.10am this morning weighing 7lbs 12oz.  A boy & no name yet.

Wish i could go home and drown my sorrows in a bottle of wine...& don't even want to have a glass just incase... only got another 5 sleeps until i can test.

hope everyone is OK
xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Jen ~ Congratulations on your nephew hun, I know it's hard I have everything crossed you will be providing him with a little cousin soon!!  

Sarah ~ I really hope those follies have grown  

Cathy ~ If the clomid doesn't work they will give you the injectables sweetie. My clomid didn't work but thats not to say yours won't. Lots of people have success with clomid!

Mintchocchip ~ What is the Gonal F for?  

Franny ~ How are you feeling sweetie??  

Torry ~ What part of the council do you work for?? 

Well girls I am sooo glad it is friday!! I am going to relax relax relax...with a small bit of going out


----------



## Dobbie

Only one of my follies has matured - a whopper at 24mm - didn't half hurt when she poked it with the probe as she was looking for others on my left as its my cystic one. So injection tomorrow night and basting on monday afternoon. Weird seeing as the upped by dosage of the first gonal-f injection and I have only 1 follie compared to 3 last time. Oh well, gotta stay positive, after all it only takes 1


----------



## maryclarey

Hi everyone

Sorry I haven't posted for a while have kept reading all your news though!!!!
Have been trying to keep away a little to keep my mind off of things but have missed the support you get on here!
We are all set to start IVF/ICSI next cycle just waiting for the witch to turn up so I can start the injections - scarey!!

Wishing you all luck whatever stage you are at xx
Love Maryclarey x x


----------



## sarahstewart

Hiya Girls  

I have 2 leading follies on my left now at 12mm and 14mm...have another scan Sunday then if all OK basting will be Tuesday...fingerscrossed...the worrying thing is that on my  right polycystic ovary I now have 15 follies either 10mm or under so I guess it could still be cancelled if I overstimulate   

Bad news is that DH's grandad died today   Dh went up y'day to scotland as we had a call to say he was poorly ..I am glad Dh was with him when he died...I am sooo sad as I had a special bond with Grandad......bless him, I will miss him.


----------



## mintchocchip

Sarah - sorry to hear about dh grandad, these things are never easy. Will keep my fingers crossed for you on sunday/tuesday and send lots     your way.

jen_d - congrats on becoming an aunty, it's not easy but fingers crossed for you that you'll produce a cousin for your nephew soon.

Dobbie - 24mm ouch! will be sending lots of     your way on Monday.

Well, I got basted this morning, did anybody else fret about what knickers to wear or is it just me    I'm now back at home under the duvet on the sofa channel surfing trash on the tv (must not watch baby programmes). Hubbys happy cupboard trip went well, 77% strong swimmers and 33mil count  So now I'm on the dreaded 2ww.

to everyone else, good luck with everything and now I've clicked on the 'more' button I can send you all baby dust


----------



## Torry

kathy I too took met and clomid together, I have pcos to add to the scenario.  Like outspan I think I am reaching the end of the road with iui.  I am in the process of changing clinics and then will discuss our options with the new consultant.  I have also taken loads of pills which include vitamins minerals and others up to 8 a day at one point.  You do get used to it and as I say keep thinking baby baby baby.  Good luck with your cycle and just think all the magic of pills may just work this time.

sailace i work at my local council and am just a basic office worker (admin).  I am on my lunch break but am getting hooked on this site! Lets hope I will not get the sack before long.  

Can I say a big good luck to those having bastings soon and scan too.

Have a brill weekend which reminds me we will be doing our house up, where do we start there is so much to do.    

Torry
xxxxx


----------



## Torry

how do you get all these other pretty pictures up on your messages?

As you can see I am a novice.

jen i know how you feel my sister has 2 children under 5 and it has seemed to hurt me more now that i know we are having dificulties.  Before it did not matter so much as we were not actively trying for a baby.  All i can say is that I am really glad this was the case when both were born.  If she had another it would really hurt and this is why I am so glad to be on a site like this and talking to others in the same situation. Also you never know you could well be in the process of making a cousin right now.


Torry
xxxxx


----------



## Dobbie

Positive thoughts heading your way Zoe    Hope you aren't too sore tonight.
I didn't worry about my knickers - started off a bit coy at my first scan, covering myself with the little blanket etc, don't care now, just whip off everything and lie back  Bit embarassing as my leg has little bruises on it from the dog training so I look very odd 

I am lucky that my SIL appears to have decided against kids, she is older than me, nearly 40 and only got married in the last few years, but they bought sports cars and book holidays many months in advance and knowing how I plan things around getting pg, I don't think she is planning anything, but I would be suicidal if she announced she was pg, my younger brother doesn't have a girlfriend so I am safe with him.
I inherited a load of infertility books from my pal today who has just had a successful FET after a few rounds of ICSI so I am off to research and then probably ignore everything they say


----------



## cathy 26

hi ya every one

so glad to be getting nearer to the end of the week.mine doesn't start until Saturday night when i finish work 
i feel a bit better today about all the drugs i am taking after reading everyone kind supportive words.
i suppose i just cant help feeling sorry for myself sometimes. 
any way i hope every one else is good.

dobbie- i know your right about positive thinking . i try so hard and i try to do alot of relaxation stuff i think it can help. mind you i think i am sort of naturally up tight.your right  though our bodies are funny things,my dh thinks that as i am so tense all the time that it stops things from working properly. my stomach feels constantly knotted. 
reading your post i see you have one good size follicle, thats great , one is all you need.   

sarahstewart- my surname is stewart too! it has been that now for 7 months. since we decided to stop putting of a wedding just incase i fall pregnant. deep down i thought if i really concentrated on  something else it would happen naturally. iam really sorry to hear about your dh granddad. hope you are ok. good luck for Tuesday, got my fingers crossed for you .

outspan3- lets hope its third and final time lucky for you and iui. fingers crossed. thanks for making me feel better about all these  tablets. it going to be a pain in the bum, in more ways than one 

Jen- congratulations about becoming an auntie. i can totally understand how you feel though. i dint have any sisters but i do Have loads of friends that nearly all have young children or babies, or are pregnant. i think i feel a bit more resentful when they are pregnant. i don't really know why but it could be the same for you , i hope. i try to think its not that baby i want its my own. may be thats why it gets easier when the baby is actually born.where as when they are pregnant, thats my goal at the moment thats what i cant achieve. i really hope you will find it easier now he is here. 

any way sorry to have gone on again. have a great week end every one.

love Cathy 26 xx


----------



## frannyt

Hi Ladies 


      Jen-  congratulations on becoming an Auntie!! not long now till your test day Hun
              ,my hospital tell me that if Ive not had AF within 3 weeks to do a test 
              But I'm going to do mine the day after you as thats when I was basted!!!

      Sailaice- I'm doing fine thank you,had a little bit of AF pain yesterday,but its not 
                  been as bad as last time,due to take my last injection today!!!
        
                Off to the estate agents today to sign mortgage papers,we have been renting the house we are in now for 4 years,so we decided it was about time we got on the property market!! we have now found a house !!! 3 doors up from us without going through the estate agents  as we like the area & we know are neighbours!! 

          Goodluck to everyone   

          Take care 

          Francine xx


----------



## Dobbie

great news about the house Francine, hopefully you will be in and settled in time to decorate a nursery - thinking positive thoughts


----------



## frannyt

Dobbie
  
              I think I will leave the spare room empty    
              just incase !!!!!!!!!!!!

      
              Take care
  
            Francine xx


----------



## Dobbie

*yawn*, can not decide if staying awake until midnight for my injection is easier than going to sleep and setting the alarm


----------



## sarahstewart

Hi everyone!

Dobbie were you staying up for your HCG injection?  I have to do mine tonight at 9pm.......My scan today showed 3 leading follies 2 @ 17mm and 1 @ 16mm   so I am booked in for basting at 11am on Tuesday!!!!!  (DH has to do his bit at 8am!)

How is everyone else?  

Sarah.XXXX


----------



## chinup07

Sarah, really pleased to read that your follies are excellent! Fingers crossed this'll work for you. Me and DH are now on 2ww for 3rd IUI at Southmead (our last one on NHS) - only had one follie at 17mm and another at around 12mm two days before basting, but still remaining positive that this is all that's required! If this doesn't work, we may be requesting a referral to CRM and paying privately for IVF...trying to block that out for now though.....keeping the positive visualisation going.....

Good luck with the rest of your treatment!

Emma.x


----------



## jen_d

hey excellent news Sarah! good luck for Tuesday.

i've been doing OK so far this weekend but have just seen some piccies of my nephew and feel quite teary now.  

My DH is back from his weekend away at 7pm...can't wait!

off to watch a few Desperate housewives with a cuppa and a biscuit or 3

jen
xx


----------



## Dobbie

DH has just realised he came home from working on the shoot yesterday and had a bath - a long hot one  thats his swimmers nicely cooked then   at least its made him stop and think a bit. NOt gonna get myself worked up about it as he feels bad enough by himself.

Yeah Sarah, that was my HCG, lucky you getting a 9pm one, mine have both been midnight and I never stay up that late 

Emma, fingers and toes are crossed for you, here's hoping its 3rd time lucky and it only takes 1 follie   

Will update tomorrow when I get back from being basted, got to drop off OH's sample for 9am (he has to be in work for a meeting), then take one of the dogs to agility training at 11am and then in for basting at 12:30.

Love and dust to everyone
 

Dobbie
x


----------



## Keira

Hi Ladies

Sorry not been on for a while but tx started again so here we go again.....

I had baseline scan on Wednesday and started injections of Menopur yesterday.  Next scan on Wednesday next week - lets hope those follies grow better this time round.

Hi to everyone just trying to catch up with what stage you are all at .....  

Kx


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Hello Girls!!  

Hope your all having a good weekend!! 

Great news about the follies girls and good luck to everyone basting next week and hope our 2ww ladies are ok!

Love Saila xxx


----------



## Po

Hi Everyone,
Hope weekend has been good to you.
Welcome Rachel & Cathy.
Maryclarey - can I ask, you're waiting for period to start down-reg. Me too (more on that in a min) and I wondered if you had your bloods checked for hormone levels?? That's proving to be our stumbling block at the mo.

SarahS - sorry to here about dh's grandad.

Jen - Hope you are ok. I know how you feel. My sister recently had her 2nd baby. He will be 16wks tomorrow. Although I found it dead hard, I know she did too. She put off telling me for a good few weeks. We are very close, she knows what we're going throughand she 'shares' her wee ones and really includes me. I love my neices and new nephew to bits and have a lot to do with them. In some ways, and I hope thisdoesn't sound mad, they are like a consolation prize. I hope you're ok.

Saila - how are you doing? Are you managing to while away the countdown to your down reg? I'll ask you same question as MaryC. Are you having your hormone levels checked before starting? FSH and E2. No special dog favourites but Dames are gorgeous. As are Irish Wolf Hounds etc. I can see us with a lab though. 

Well a strange thing has happened - I got another period, only 2 weeks since last one!! I phoned clinic yesterday and I have to go to surgery tomorrow for 2nd round of blood to check FSH and E2. Praying this time it's ok. Nurse said that system just might be knocked out a bit or it could be stress!!!
Anyone got any ideas of anything that might have caused this? Has NEVER happened to me before and I have this awful fear I'm becoming menopausal - help.
Well away to watch Peter Kay for a good laugh.
Hi to you all especially those going for basting etc.
Lots love
Po xx xx xx


----------



## jen_d

Po

Thanks for the kind words.  

Emma - your folls sound similar sizes to mine - 3 days before basting i had one at 16mm & one at 11.5mm.  They said to me that they doubted that the 11.5mm follie would produce an egg but hey you only need 1 & I'd prefer to have a single pregnancy so i that we get to have a newborn twice rather than 2 newborns at once!!

goodl uck to everyone    

Jen
x


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Hello  

I must of missed that question! I'm not too sure I have had them checked before   I am at the hospital this week so I will find out then and keep you posted  

Jen u ok? x


----------



## Longwait

Hi Everyone

Hope you all had a good weekend..

Well had scan this morning and good news have 3 follicles ready one at 24mm one at 20mm and one at 16mm so going for basting tomorrow..Keeping everything crossed..


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Thats brilliant news!! Well done you!!

Saila xx


----------



## mintchocchip

Hello girls,

I trust you all had a nice relaxing weekend. 

Dobbie - good luck with the basting today, I'll keep my fingers crossed for you!

It seems we've got some very fat follicles on the board at the moment   

Sarah - good luck for your basting tomorrow honey. Oh and to you longwait, and everyone else who's getting basted today or tomorrow    

I've had a weekend of testing my husbands patience  the nurse said I had to behave like I am pregnant, so I've been getting lots of practice in, making him do all the fetching and carrying and all I've wanted to eat are poached eggs, brie and goats cheese, I think because I've been told I'm not allowed them.

The nurse also said I've got to wait 3 weeks before testing   does she not realise what an impatient lady I am?

Hello to all the newbies and everyone else I've not mentioned

Zoe x


----------



## ♥Saila♥

3 weeks? that does sound like a long time   I thought it was 2?


----------



## jen_d

Longwait 

3 folls - well done you!

Good luck for basting and  

Jen
x

Sailaice i'm doing OK, just wishing hte days away now and wondering if weds is too early to test?  It's what the clinic said, but reading these posts alot of clinics say to wait 3 weeks.


----------



## Dobbie

Zoe - 3 weeks - there is no way I will manage that long  Last time I didn't even get to 2 weeks after basting for af to arrive so I reckon I will test in 2 weeks from today, easter monday. I am in for my scan tomorrow so they will give me my test date then.

Good luck tomorrow Sarah and anyone else in for scans or basting


----------



## mintchocchip

Hello Dobbie I trust basting went well this morning...

Three weeks is a nightmare, I've just looked in my diary and that would make it friday the 13th   I'm not normally superstitious, but there's no way I'm testing on friday the 13th!   Judging by my last couple of cycles af is due about the 4/5th april, oh I don't know, the sensible part of me is saying do it close enough to the friday, whereas the impatient cow in me is wanting to do it the day I'm due on. I'm assuming that the gonal f will potentially have messed about with my cycle. Oh I'm going to shut up now. 

Zoe


----------



## Dobbie

mintchocchip said:


> Hello Dobbie I trust basting went well this morning...


yeah, painless and pretty simple once I made sure they had the right speculum - they had to go and borrow one to make sure it was the longest they had and then I still had to cough


----------



## mintchocchip

at least when you coughed you didn't shoot it across the room like my friend did last time she had a smear, the nurse had to jump out of the way


----------



## frannyt

Hi Mintchocchip (Zoe)

                  My hospital just gave me a leaflet,saying if AF hasn't arrived within 3 weeks to do a test!!!! but I might do it abit earlier,I'm sure it won't hurt?I thought I would do it on 3rd April if AF hasn't arrived that would be day 19!! 


      Jen- how are you doing Hun? keeping my fingers crossed for you not long now 

      longwait- wow your follies sound fab!!!!!  

    Hello Sailaice,Keira,Dobbie,Sarahstewart.

  Take care 

  Francine xx


----------



## jen_d

Hi Francine

I'm doing OK.  been thinking about when to test all day today...whether to do Weds am, pm or wait until Thurs am....  official test date was weds...

don't really want to test as i know i'll be a mess if it's negative.  

I've got Friday off work so was thinking if i should test on Friday morning as that way i can spend the day moping round the house...

Do other people have cold feet about testing?

thanks
jen
x


----------



## mintchocchip

Hi Jen,

always best to test during the first wee of the day as that's when the hcg levels are highest (apologies if I'm stating the bleeding obvious). I don't have cold feet about testing as it's the not knowing that does my nut in (although I'm not doing badly at all at the moment! but then it has only been 4 days...) and I figure when I know I can do something about it, either celebrate the pregnancy, or phone up and book my next round of IUI! Granted, I'll be nervous doing it and have a certain amount of trepidation, but I see it as part of the whole experience.
If that's how you're feeling about it then wait till friday so you don't have to face people at work. However, I would no way be able to wait two days  each to their own though!

Zoe


----------



## Po

Hi All,
Was twiddling my thumbs a bit and decided to see what was what on here. Am dying to go to bed - so tired. 
Longwait - hope all goes well for you tomorrow.
Jen - I only ever tested my first IUI as AF was late and I never am - was not to be though. I hadn't bargaind on my system being disrupted. Next 3 cycles, AF came as due, before testing test date. My only advice is, do it when it feels right for you. Will be thinking about you.  
Zoe/Franny - 3 weeks - I've not heard of that long. I think you'd be ok to do it as you say Francine on day 19. Hang in there.
Dobbie - glad everything was ok for you today.
Well I got another blood test today so praying hormone levels will be better. I'm going for weekly massage as that's my favourite therapy. My therapist is going to bring me in the Diet Doctors book. There is apparently lots of research showing that lifestyle and diet including avoiding hromome pumped chicken etc. can really raise estrogen. I'm finding it very hard to eat well and exercise as so knackered all the time. My husband is needing a lot of looking after at the moment and with the stresses of my job even though I love it, I just can't seem to de-stress. Am thinking about trying acupuncture too. I'm a bit down in the dumps and dejected just now as you can probably tell. I just want to get the IVF started. A friend suggested I go and get signed off now but what would I say to the G.P.  I'm not ill. All advice gratefully received. Sorry for ramblings.
Nightie night.
Po xx xx


----------



## misky

Hi Ladies, 

Jen-d - Congrat on becoming an auntie, although it is very hard to see that new bundle without some feeling of loss yourself. So hope that you are creating your own little cousin for him. As Zoe said tho, it is best to  test in the morning. Good luck sending you loads of      

Frannyt - Congrats on the new house. You never know, new house, new baby . It worked for Mads so here's hoping!! 

Sarah - Really sorry to hear about DH's granddad. Losing any one is not easy and like you say, I am glad he could be with his granddad at the time . 

Sarah and Longwait - Huge positives for you ladies and basting tomorrow. Hope it all goes well and that you have a swift and sane 2WW    . 

Po - I am so sorry to hear you feeling down and drained. I think you are right to be thinking about taking some time out. I know I went to my GP once to ask about these symptoms I had, I walked out of the surgery while waiting for my apt thinking I was wasting his time and it was only thinking that I would waste an apt that made me go back in. He told me I was stressed and needed to take time out. I know in the back on my mind he was right but had all the same arguments - but I love my job, but I can not let them down, but reluctantly let him sign me off for two weeks. I guess what I am saying is that you know too, that you have too much going on right now and need to take a little time for you. Even if you do nothing but sleep and make and effort to eat well, it will be time well spent. I hope you find the right answer for you sweets, you deserve a little nurturing too   .

Hope you ladies are all well. I have updated the list again, so let me know if I have anything wrong. 

Take care
M x


----------



## jen_d

hi ya

one sleep to go!  decided to test in the morning...well i gave my DH the decision to make as he's going to be telling me what the result is!  If it's a BFN then i'll test again on Friday if AF hasn't arrived by then.  

francine totally missed the post about new house!  when are you moving in?  agree with misky - new house new baby!  how are you feeling?

Po i can definately recommend accupuncture.  it has de-stressed me!  i used to have sessions fortnightly, but have gone down to monthly now.  i felt so much better at the fortnightly sessions and much more chilled.  i don't like the actual needle part but my energy levels afterwards are fab.  sorry to hear that you're stressed, but i'd agree with Misky def see your doctor.

thanks for all of your tips / advice & good luck to all
Jen
x


----------



## Dobbie

Po - I am sure your Dr will understand, fertility problems are enough to stress anyone out and if you have work stress etc on top on that then your Dr will be sympathetic, you will probably cry as soon as you sit down to talk to him because you will feel overwhelmed - always a good thing cos then the Dr knows you are serious.
As for the healthy eating and being knackered, I went through a phase like that in january, I was so tired and I didn't know why, gave my diet and overhall and started drinking smoothies for breakfast, very simple ones where you add orange or apple juice, or a mixture, to a blender and then add some frozen fruit (tesco's is great for this) and I add a banana too, today I am having banana and blueberry. I feel alot better, full of energy and I lost some weight too as I had reduced the carbs I was eating.

Very crampy last night, ow ow ow, but OK this morning so just catching up on here then going to get my scan at 11am


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Dobbie ~ Good luck for the scan!!  

Jen ~ Not long now I have everything crossed for you   

Po ~ I am sorry you feel like that sweetie. Maybe you should get signed off! The break will do your body good giving it time to recuperate!

Not long now!  due on Thurs then 3 weeks after I will start downregging!


----------



## Ginger Nut

Hi Girls,

Sorry its been so long since posting. I've been busy studying and find the internet too distracting so had to be strict with myself!

Yesterday I had my final basting of IUI. It was the most uncomfortable one yet, took 30 minutes to get the clampy thing in, I was in agony and the nurse had to try 3 different sizes/shapes. Yeuch! 

Next thing, she was calling for the Doctor to come in, then just as I thought I'd have an audience trying to find the correct way in, bingo, she managed it, but golly did it hurt! As anyone else had this? Had a bit of bleeding since, but seems to have stopped now.

Thank goodness I cancelled this mornings classes as I have been feeling really sorry for myself.

Can't beleive how many new people have joined the thread whilst I've been away and how many have just had bastings too!

Looks like there'll be a few of us testing around the same time, although in my last three goes, I've never made it to testing date before AF arrived. Boo hoo!

Anyway, looking forward to being back on the thread...

Love Sarah (Ginger Nut) xx


----------



## gingertiger

Hi all,

sorry I haven't posted for a while - i have been lurking though  

well, i'm now in week 2 of the 2ww - I'm actually finding it a little easier than last time - i'm not sure if its the acupuncture starting to relax me or the stinking cold I've caught that's taking my mind of it!

nothing really to report - some mild stomach cramps the last two days - probably wind (tmi!) but you know how you clutch at straws when you are waiting...

Saila - fingers crossed for   on Thursday
Dobbie - good luck with the scan
Jen - I get scared of testing too, hon so i know how you feel!
Sarah/Longwait - hope bastings were ok - let us know how you got on
Po - i've had two sessions of acupuncture now and i definitely feel less stressed - i don't know if its connected, but its such a nice relaxing experience, I'd recommend it anyway
Misky & Zoe - Hi ladies!
Franny - 3 weeks seems like torture - I'm told to test 2weeks after basting!

Hi to anyone i missed!

GT


----------



## Keira

morning ladies

I have my first scan tomorrow to check follie growth - I started injections on 24/03 and now worried that basting will fall at Easter hols and clinic will be closed. On my last IUI with Menopur basting was 'day 14' -

*have any of you ladies had basting 'day 7 - 13' after starting stimms ?*

Hi gingertiger & gingernut - here we go again ....... I feel a bit calmer this time round but probably because I understand it all a bit more.

sailaice - I am back on the brazil nuts but no pineapple juice this time

dobbie - good luck with scan today

jen - sending you    for testing

sarah - good luck for basting 

lucy - are you still about, hope things are going ok with you just now 

Hi po, franny, longwait, zoe and all other IUI girls 

Kx


----------



## frannyt

Hi Ladies

      Jen-im fine thank you!!!


      Well thats a lie really,I was sent home from work today by my boss!!!
      I work for a car parts company in the stores,as of Friday last week we had a goods delivery  loading bay,well are loading bay needed some new steps,so we had them replaced last week,but they did nothing with the loading bay & said that something would be done in the next 3 months ( maybe)!!! so in the mean time they want all our delivery's to down the back of the building,which would mean carrying it up a flight of stairs!!! so me & another guy who do the stores refused to do it!!but the guy who dose the stores with me has contacted health & safety. 
      
when I got into work thismorning my boss called me in & said the our headoffice had said that if we don't do it then we will get the sack!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

  All the rest of the staff said they wont move it & would stand by us,the thing is the guy who dose the stores with me isn't bothered if he looses his job,but he is standing by me.well then it just got to me & I burst into tears,my assistant manager found me crying ,the next thing i know my boss turned up & made me go home I said i didn't want to but he said that I shouldn't be getting myself stressed!!! a bit bloody late for that.

  So thats my bad morning,sorry to go on abit!!!

  Francine xx


----------



## frannyt

Dobbie -how did you get on Hun?? x


    Francine xx


----------



## Dobbie

scan showed I have ov'd on time so thats me on the 2ww, AF due on the 7th and test date of the 11th, so thats before your date Zoe, I still reckon I will test on the 9th if AF hasn't shown her wicked face. DH has just found out he will be out of the country on the last day of april for a few days so I will need to work out if I need to skip a cycle if this one fails as not much use if OH is not here 

Francine   hope you are feeling a bit better and haven't got yourself too worked up

Sarah (Ginger Nut) - I had the same problem with my 1st basting, they tried 2 speculums and it blooming hurt, doesn't help that you have to have a full bladder. Eventually they went to another dept and got the really long speculum and that did the trick, though still had to cough quite a few times, it was really uncomfortable. This time I made sure that when I went in I reminded them they need the long speculum and they went to borrow it again (must be a different dept somewhere handy), and it was so much easier, fingers crossed you don't need to go back    but if you do remind them of the problems they had and make sure they get it right first time. Are you tall? they said it was because I am tall so thats why my cervix is high.

Hiya to everyone else on the thread, hope you are all enjoying this sunshine and chilling out

Dobbie
x


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Dobbie ~ I have everything crossed for you!! 

Franny ~ Wow   are you feeling ok now sweetie??  

Keira ~ I am going to eat brazil nuts by the truckload next time   How are you feeling?

gingertiger ~  I hope she is on time and doesn't mess with my head  

Sarah ~ Stupid nurse!!  are you ok honey?? You rest up and take it easy.

I am so bored today. Would love to be at home planting, tidying or even cat grooming   I have been thinking of making a scrap book and starting to make my own cards...don't know how to get started and am having a massive tidy of office/kitten room this weekend to start my new venture! Plus it will give me something to do on those long nights I wait up on my cats due dates


----------



## jen_d

Help! 

Test date tomorrow and this morning af type pains and a little bid of dark blood/spotting… is it all over?

sorry just dashed on here quickly, will be back later but i'm sitting here going  

Thanks
Jen
xx


----------



## Dobbie

it aint over until the fat witch sings Jen, staying positve and got everything crossed for you


----------



## Thewife24

Hi girls,

I posted this on the actual IUi board but maybe it'd be better off here.  If anyone could help I'd be grateful.

I am just about to start my 2nd IUI and would like some advice please.

With the first IUI I was scanned and started injecting on day 3 but the only appt they could offer me on day 3 for the scan this time was too difficult to get out of work for.  So they said day 4 would be fine for scan and if all ok to start injecting that day.

I know the doctor has said this will be fine but I'd just like some reassurance from anyone that's started injecting on day 4 or later.  

Any advice or comments would be great.

I am at Holly House.

Many thanks
Alex


----------



## Dobbie

Hi Alex, I am on Clomid and injections so don't start my injections until day 6, sorry I can't offer any advice


----------



## frannyt

Hi Ladies


       Jen- keeping my fingers crossed for you Hun.

       Sailaice-thank you,the only trouble is I have to go back to work tomorrow!!!

      Mind you I'm going to France on Friday,taking DH Nan to the ww1 battlefields,where a relative of hers was killed,we keep promising we will take her.

     Dobbie-those smoothies sound yum!!

    
   Francine xx          TO ALL YOU LADIES


----------



## mintchocchip

Right try again (bl00dy laptop).

Dobbie! How come not only do you get to test before me, but you get to go in for a scan to check ovulation?! It's not fair   I've got to go for a blood test on friday for that. I've decided blood test jabs are proper jabs as fertility jabs are easy peasy jabs in comparison!

Alex - I was scanned and commenced jabs (gonal f) day 5 and they said at the clinic that it's always day 5 unless it falls on a day the clinics closed. So I can't imagine it's going to be a huge problem.

Francine -   I'd kick your boss a new one! If they still carry on with such nonsense get on the phone to ACAS. Also, keep a diary of remarks like that. I know that may seem a bit severe, but I'm a business adviser and I've seen all kinds of crazy stuff and you need to make sure you're protected.

Jen - good luck for the morning, lots of     coming your way!

Keira - good luck with your follicles tomorrow - there's been some monster ones on here lately!  

hello to gingertiger, ginger nut, misky, po and sailaice (you alright?)

see you all later, must get some work done!

Zoe x


----------



## jen_d

Had a bit of a cry earlier, had a bit of spotting this afternoon & bad af cramps..

good luck to everyone else & i've got my fingers crossed for Francine and Sarah! sorry if i've missed anyone out..          

Jen
x


----------



## cathy 26

hi everyone.

i don't really know what to do. last week i was given tablets to bring on a period. i finish the course of them tomorrow. these were so i can start taking clomid to start iui. the the fertility nurse suggested i take metformin as well to give it a really good go.So she had to get the prescription of my consultent. they rang me yesterday to tell me he has changed his mind and doesn't want me to start the iui yet.he wants me to have 3 months worth of just metformin first. i don't understand why. i have been given the clomid and these other tablets that i have already started for no reason now it seems. i am so upset i feel that i am just being palmed off with no explanation. i have left messages at the hospital and no one has replied.  the stupid thing is i ve taken metformin alone before. it didn t work then why should it work now.
i don't know whether i have any say and can tell him i want the iui to start. would any of you tell them this?. i have been waiting for this for so long now.


----------



## frannyt

Hi Ladies


      Jen thank you,I'm thinking of you for tomorrow,when are you going to test?
                    
 
      Mintchocchip Yes I'm going to do that,the guy I work with said he has wrote a letter tonight & is going to send it to are headoffice,I wouldn't be surprised if they didn't know anything about it,as are area manager has done something like this before,when staff complained about something he just said to are manager if they don't like it replace them!!!!!!!!!!   

    take care 

   Francine xx


----------



## Torry

Hello everyone

I have just had a nice hot bath and totally relaxed after a hard day at the office so am now in a very good mood!  

Jen good luck for tomorrow its not all over yet so I will be thinking of you xxx

sailace I make cards and just love it.  As we recently moved everything is still in a box somewhere in one of our spare rooms.  Its unbelievable how much of a muddle we are still in!  

Keira good luck to you and the follicles.  

Franny what a day you  had!!  I see you are in Somerset not far from me (Devon), which clinic are you at and what is it like.  I am on the hunt for a new one.

Dobbie are you on clomid and injections, I was only on clomid can you have both?

Sarah good luck for basting. xxx

gingertiger think its probably the acupuncture it does work wonders for your well being, well it did me.  Good luck to you too and hope you get that Easter surprise.

Hello to all iui ladies on this board and wishing those luck if testing soon  .  I am still trying to get the hang of things on here and using all the buttons! 

Torry (Victoria)
xxxx


----------



## Dobbie

Cathy - you poor thing, I know whats its like to think you are nearly there at last and be just about to start and then something gets in the way. I was like that the first time, we were all set to start IUI and OH's SA plummeted so we were sent for ICSI and told the waiting list was 2 years, I was a mess. We went private for further SA's etc and they came back to average so back for IUI, but its so frustrating as you get your hopes up. Keep trying the clinic and ask to speak to the consultant because you are obviously very upset. 

Torry - yes, I am on clomid and gonal-f injections, don't know why, just seems to be the way my clinic does it as they started me on both from the start.

Zoe, I wonder why they don't scan you for ov, seems much quicker and simpler, they just look for the follicle husk to see that it popped and also to make sure there aren't any others ready to go because of the PCOS, last time she told me to go home and have sex just in case one of the others went. Also if there are a few follies and only 1 went for on time then they can actually reinseminate if they think it will help, thats what they said last cycle when I had the 3 but all 3 launched on time 

Jen - hoping this morning isn't bringing bad news  

Hiya to everyone else, the waiters, the drug takers and the two week wait stressed out souls


----------



## frannyt

GOODLUCK JEN !!

    


  take care 

  Francine xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Jen ~   Hoping you have your BFP!!

Dobbie ~  I didn't know you were on clomid and injections. Are the injections menopur?

Torry ~ I know moving is a nightmare!! I want to do it again though   I'd love a bigger house ideally with a downstairs study.

Cathy ~ Keep ringing them or go down and demand an appointment!! Fancy him doing that!! I would go really mad  

Zoe 

Franny ~ I hope today at work isn't too bad sweetie! Let us know how you get on. Take it easy.

Alex ~ I'm pretty sure I started jabbing on CD2 hon. Why don't you stay on here   but also post it on main thread!?

Can't believe how foggy it is today   My chin has a wonderfull cluster of zits!   so  is imminent not that I mind I just want to crack on now with IUI!!


----------



## jen_d

haven't tested yet.  Still spotting, boobs don't ache any more so i think it's all over.

I've got Friday off so if AF hasn't shown up properly by then i'll test then.

Good luck for Francine hoping for a BFP!!

Quick question - what should we do have a month break or carry straight into next IUI?  We're prviately funding this & i've gained a few lbs during the 2ww .... my head says to have a month off & get back to the gym, but my heart is telling me to do another one! 

Jenxxx


----------



## Dobbie

Jen - I would got straight for another one if you can afford it, I am going to do 3 in a row and then take a break if nothing happens, was going to do all 6 in a row but I have a few things on in july and august, judging a dog show in July and I have organised a big dog show weekend in august so I will take some time out to enjoy myself.

Sailaice - yup, I am in clomid and gonal-f injections 

Got my fingers crossed for you Jen


----------



## ♥Saila♥

I have my fingers crossed for you too Jen  

Dobbie ~ what dogs are you judging??

Talking about weight gain...I have gained 6 pounds in a week  I haven't stuck to slimming world all week


----------



## jen_d

Dobbie

perhaps i should have said that i am already overweight to start with.

i might give clinic a ring and see when they are open over Easter & maybe use this as the decider.

anyone else who's had 2 IUIs in a row?

xx


----------



## Dobbie

Jen - if you are worried about your weight then it might be an idea to have a good healthy eating cycle, don't crash diet, just eat healthily, you will hopefully lose weight and feel better for starting your next cycle.

Sailaice - I am judging a rescue dog show in July and the weekend in august is Springer Spaniels.
6lb's in a week, blame the drugs and the stress


----------



## jen_d

Still thinking about this & will chat to DH tonight.  Mind you I already know that he thinks i should shift some weight..

exactly 6lbs in 1 week will due to drugs and stress.

Are the stats better if you have iui's back to back or does it not make any difference?

Jen
xx


----------



## gingertiger

Sorry I can't be of much help here Jen - I've no idea on stats for succes!

I just wanted to say, I've just done my first 2 backtoback and I'd recommend it - its been a bit better 2nd time around, I think becuase I know what to expect.  I think if I'd skipped a month, I'd have been dreading a 2nd round - whereas we just launched straight into it this way...

Don't know if that helps at all...?

GT


----------



## jen_d

GT

It does help knowing that.

I've done no work today, can't concentrate all i keep thinking about is wait to do!

Thanks
xx


----------



## Longwait

Hi Everyone

Well had my basting yesterday so now on the 2ww..I am at work and haven't had a chance to read posts so will catch up later..

Good Luck to everyone on 2ww and everyone due to test this week   

Everyone else keep thinking   it will happen to us some day


----------



## jen_d

Longwait...hope basting went OK..

Good luck tomorrow Francine...i've got fingers crossed for a BFP for you!

Still spotting a bit, bloated, af pains and boobs are sore...  DH wants me to test in the morning & doesn't want me to wait until Friday now so will let you all know how i get on in the morning.

have decided to have a months break if it's a BFN as it's looking that way, as we have a weekend away at the end of April to look forward to.

Jen
xx


----------



## outspan3

Hi Jen

I had 2 IUI's back to back and was forced to take a break before my 3rd due to the xmas holidays. When I asked if it made a difference having a break I was told by my nurses that it made no difference. As a result we decided to extend our break and wait till march to start again.

If this one doesn't work I certainly won't be blaming the break, just think IUI is not the treatment for me!

Good luck whatever you decide X


----------



## cathy 26

hi every one.

i feel so much better today. well i did keep ronging and in the end someone called us back. i was at work today so my dh had to take the call. but they have now agreed to start iui in may so i feel a bit more positive a i feel they have actually listoned and undersood. fingers crossed . i have definatlely learnt through this that you really have to shout to be heard sometimes  in life or you just seem to get left behind.well thank you girls for your advice. it really did help me.

jen enjoy your weekend away in april. it will do you good. i am off to Brighton, first weekend in may for my friends birthday. at first i wasnt going to go as i though it would collide with my iui but i feel you cannot put your life on hold i have missed out on things before as i ve believed i could be pregnant and didnt want to risk anything. i think its probably better to just enjoy yourself and chillout! and have a few drinks its been booked for a while now so im going to just enjoy it!

good luck to every one else  and pleny of   
take care cathy


----------



## frannyt

Hi Ladies

          
            Jen - GOODLUCK for today,will be thinking of you!!!!!!

            Well Ive been getting a few AF pain's   stay away !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
  
            not going to test till after the weekend .as I'm off to France tomorrow,I'm a bit worried in case AF does arrive,last time my AF arrived big time,so its just trying to get to a toilet......!

    my lovely DH has just booked me a 5 day break for our 5th wedding ann in may,to New york  

  Hello sailaice,Dobbie,keira,sarahstewart,longwait,lucy? & anyone I may have missed,have a fab weekend.

Take care 

Francine xx


----------



## Dobbie

Morning girls, hope everyone is OK today

Jen - hoping and praying there is no sign on the witch yet?

Sitting here drinking my smoothie and eating brazil nuts, don't know if they work but I will try anything, also been slugging pineapple juice, my pal who posts on the ICSI thread has just got pg after an FET and she ate brazil nuts and drank pineapple juice this time, so worth a try.
This week seems so slow, can't believe its only thursday.

Cathy - great news about starting treatment, as you say, if you don't make a fuss nobody listens

Franny - have a great time in France - I don't think I could resist the seafood and smelly cheese. 

Hugs to the rest of the IUI girlies
and sending lots of dust
  

Dobbie
x


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Franny ~ Eat lots of cheese on my behalf!!

Dobbie ~ That sounds quite exotic sat eating your brazil nuts and smoothie like your on a beach or something <---or is that me being weird? 

Cathy ~ I also try and live my life to the full. I have kind of given up ever falling pg naturally and am only good now during treatment.

Jen ~ I hope so very much you have your BFP now!!  

Longwait ~ Good luck!! 

Well I am waiting for the dreaded witch! No sign yet  and yes I am now sat thinking.....could I be pg? Only for the squillionth time in my life


----------



## Dobbie

sailaice said:


> Dobbie ~ That sounds quite exotic sat eating your brazil nuts and smoothie like your on a beach or something <---or is that me being weird?


thats me, living the life


----------



## jen_d

Well it's bad news for me as i suspected...AF arrived in full swing last night just before bed time...  

Am taking a months break for definate but will be back in May!  Next time not going to tell anyone as i told a few people this time round.  Will of course be on here though!!

Francine i've got my fingers crossed for you!

i think i'll stock up on pineapple juice and brazil nuts!

Sailaice - test ..you never know!

thanks for all of your kind comments
xxx


----------



## Keira

Hi Ladies

Jen -  sorry to hear your news  

I had scan yesterday and my follies are growing much quicker in this cycle of IUI.  I had a 15.5 on the right side.    Now clinic worried that I will be ready for basting at the weekend and they are closed (NHS clinic)    I have another scan tomorrow but might just have to have 'timed  ' or could have basting on Monday. 

I am hols from work now for a nearly 2 weeks    so can take is easy during 2WW unless ds has other ideas

dobbie  -  I am also trying the brazil nuts again,  lets hope it does the trick   

sailaice -  you never know when that BFP could appear  

francine -     fingers crossed for you.

Hi to everyone else
Kx


----------



## Dobbie

Jen - sorry to hear the witch showed up, enjoy your month off. 

I haven't really told anyone apart from my best friend who is the one who is pg after ICSI, we have been down the infertility road together for years so she knows everything, my mum knows but I wish she didn't - I had to tell her because she was staying with us last time and I had lots of hospital appt's. Apart from that nobody knows and its been hard in some respects. I lost one of my best friends recently because we fell out, I went to Crufts and she was supposed to be giving me a lift home, she sais she couldn't manage and I really struggled to get home - this while on the 2ww pretty stressed. I never told her why I was so upset and she never phoned me when we got home, thats been 4 weeks without speaking, maybe if she knew about the treatment she would understand?

Keira - hope your follies hold out until monday, when I went in on the friday thats when she said my left one was 24mm but I had an HCG injection on the saturday night and then in for basting monday, so I hope you are OK until monday.


----------



## Torry

Hello everyone

Jen  I am sorry to hear your bad news.  Enjoy your month off and have a good old knees up of a time. Not sure about iuis every month still very new to it myself.

Dobbie it was interesting to know about the pineapple and brazil nuts its just great what you pick up on here! I will give it a go on my next cycle wherever that may be. Which clinic are you at? I am interested in the clomid and injections at the same time.

Sailace we have so much to do in this new house of ours but its home and home is what you make it I suppose. Test you never know...

Keira it will all take place on monday good luck to you. 

franny have a great trip to france and bring some luscious wine back.   for you. Will be thinking of you.

My husband wants to use the computer now so will be back soon.  Hello to other iui'ers.

Torry
xxxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Torry ~ I would love to get a dilapidated farm house somewhere quite remote and do it up to my taste!

Dobbie ~ Sorry to hear sbout you and your friend. Hope this sorts itself out soon! Are you feeling ok?  

Keira ~ Wow thats a good follie!! Hope this is your month babe!!   Hope DS allows you to have lots of relaxing time!! Rent lots of kids DVD's!!  

Jen ~ I am so sorry it wasn't you month sweetie!  

Well I am still waiting for  no surprise she isn't here as I didn't have very good follies so probably didn't ovulate and that has caused the delay! Anyhow, Will test tomorrow so I don't feel bad having a couple of glasses of wine tomorrow night! Can't wait to start downregging


----------



## Keira

Hi Ladies

I had another scan this morning and have 3 follies on the right :  19.5mm, 13.5mm and 13mm,  so IUI will go ahead on Monday.  This cycle of IUI has been so easy compared to my last one when the follies took ages to grow.    

dobbie - hope you get things sorted with your friend,  I am like you and don't say too much about my tx as I find it an added pressure if everyone is asking.  Where do you get your pineapple juice from ?

jen - hope you are feeling ok today  

sailaice -     lets hope you get a 'wee surprise' how amazing would that be 

hi torry, francine, cathy, outspan, gingertiger, gingernut 

Kx


----------



## Dobbie

Keira said:


> Where do you get your pineapple juice from ?


Keira - I have been using sainsburys because its not from concentrate, who knows if it works but lots of people on this forum have said it does, same with the brazil nuts, I will try anything right now so you never know, I didn'tuse them last cycle so if this one works then maybe the brazil nuts and pineapple are making my womb lining more appealling.
Those sound like great follies so fingers crossed for monday 

Torry - I am at Monklands in Scotland - bit far from Devon 

Hugs and dust to everyone else

Dobbie
x


----------



## misky

Hi ladies, 

Thewife - welcome and I really hope your 2nd IUI is successful

jen - glad you are taking a break, it really is personal choice but the whole mind games can be very tough at times. enjoy and do something good for yourself. 

Cathy - I hope you got the info you needed re taking the met at the same time as doing the tx. It is really about balancing the hormones that are out of whack when you have PCO so that the tx has a greater chance of being successful. There is becoming more and more reseach on it. I am really glad that you manged to get hold of your clinic tho and that have taken your concerns on board.

Gingernut. gingertiger, dobbie and longwait -              

I started my burselin injections yesterday. Grumpy already!!

Take care 
M x  

Take care
M x


----------



## Torry

Hello everyone

I am at work so need to be really quick!  Hope you all have a smashing weekend and take care our bodies are temples.  To those having treatment good luck and will catch up next week.

Torry
xxxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Misky ~    Don't feel grumpy hon!! I will send one of my furballs round if you want they will soon cheer you up  

Keira ~   Those follies sound great!!!

Sarahstewart ~


----------



## k-pie

Hi there,

I'm ready to join in properly now - AF arrived yesterday & I'm back from my scan armed with clomid & my next scan date. Not looking forward to the hot flushes, moodiness & bloatedness, but hopefully all in a good cause.

Kate


----------



## jen_d

Kate 

Good luck with clomid...i found i had hot flushes, mood swings and my hair was really greasy!  Nice!

Good luck to everyone else.

Have been given a months supply of Xenical to help me shift some weight in preparation for next time.  I want to lose a stone before having another go as we are privately funding our t/x

Francine any news?

xx


----------



## Dobbie

k-pie said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I'm ready to join in properly now - AF arrived yesterday & I'm back from my scan armed with clomid & my next scan date. Not looking forward to the hot flushes, moodiness & bloatedness, but hopefully all in a good cause.
> 
> Kate


alot of people have no reaction to Clomid so don't assume you will have anything, I didn't notice a single thing different, I had it for 6 months before and have just had 2 lots.
Hope the treatment goes well for you  

Jen - good luck with the diet, just remember the goals you are aiming for and that will help keep you motivated and if you ever feel like it is too hard and you want to reach for that bar of chocolate then we will be here to support you and persuade you to carry on with the diet


----------



## jen_d

Thanks Dobbie.

i'm hoping that the nasty side effects of the xenical will help me stick to the healthy diet plan!

we're going out to dinner tomorrow but won't take a tablet with lunch or dinner as i don't want to have any nasty side effects when we;re out!

Hope everyone has exciting weekends planned!

Jen
x


----------



## sarahstewart

Hiya peeps

I am here!!!  Basting went well on Tuesday then we went up to Edinburgh for Grandads funeral only got back y'day.....

Anyone else using cyclogest?  I have to use 2 X 400mg a day until test day which is the 11th April....and the s/e started y'day I think...have very bad farts and am constipated and have a tummy ache from this.

Have I missed any gossip?


----------



## k-pie

Dobbie,

I had these symptoms on my last lots of clomid, but they were quite variable, so I hope I'll be lucky this time.

Would you believe I forgot to take my first tablet last night   - I just took it first thing this morning & will take tonights as late as possible.

Good luck with the diet Jen, & hope everyone is enjoying the sunshine,

Kate x


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Hi Girls!!

Hope your all having a good weekend!!  still hasn't arrived   I have tested twice and it's a BFN which I was prepared for anyhow as I didn't have any follies this month so that is probably why I haven't started  

Hi Sarah ~ Good luck for the 2ww!! I am sorry about your Grandad  

Jen ~ I have also used Xenical whatever you do stay away from chinese food!!  

Hello everyone I have missed


----------



## mintchocchip

Hello ladies, hope you're all well

Sarah - I appreciate I'm probably being a bit of a dunce but what's s/e? 
I'm glad it's not just me that's doing the whole fating/constipated/tummy ache bit, I'm so delightful to be with at the moment  
I'm on a 3ww   so you'll get tested before me, I'm due to test on friday the 13th, I'm not normally superstitious, but I won't be testing that day...

Haven't got anything to add, I'm just pottering around, drinking lots of water, *****ing about not being able to eat brie or goats cheese and avoiding all those people that keep inviting me to the pub, I lied to one yesterday and said I was on antibiotics and so couldn't drink. Serves me right for being a lush! So I shall get off and amuse myself somehow.

Oh by the way sailaice, your naked girl and boy do make me laugh!

hello to everyone else

Zoe x


----------



## jen_d

Sailaice

sorry to hear it's a bfn...fingers crossed AF shows soon

Sarah hope your 2ww goes qcuik and has a good end result!

thanks for the tip about staying away from chinese food  

jen
xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Oh my god!! Please don't anyone ever get cats. Cannot believe I have been woken up and am awake at this ungodly hour because of a squawking cat   Well it's good practice for when I have a baby  

Jen ~ Yes chinese food and Xenical do not mix well which was unfortunate for me as I adore chinese food!! Hope  shows soon, she is holding me back again  

Zoe ~ They make me laugh too   s/e are side effects <--- I think   My DH uses the antibiotics line with his friends all the time!! It always works too, which is bizarre because he says it every month they surely must think something is really wrong with him now


----------



## sarahstewart

Hi everyone,

Zoe - yeh s/e are side effects...you aren't a dunce at all.......  BTW you aren't a lush at all!!!!  I would kill for a glass of wine at the mo but lets hope we won't be having one for nine months ^fingercrossed^, glad its not just me with the poorly tummy it was really worrying me  

Jen - Goog luck with the Xenical  

Sailaice - I thought my cats got me up early!!!!! my eldest cat (hes nearly 2) has been behaving weird recently and today I have noticed he has been in the litter tray loads trying to go but not going....should I take him to the vet do you think?

Hope everyone else is OK......


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Sarah ~ Mine usually have me up when they are calling. I show and breed my persians so they are constantly squawking when they aren't in kitten during breeding season. I would take him to the the vets as he could be constipated, best to get him checked out!!


----------



## gingertiger

Hi all - still reeling - just tested a day early and got a BFP!!!  Totally lost for words!!!!

GT


----------



## jen_d

GT

Fantastic news - congratulations.

Wishing you a healthy 8 months!

Jen
xx


----------



## Dobbie

Yay, thats fab news gingertiger,      
Just made my evening, have a happy and healthy 9 months


----------



## misky

Gingertiger

Just read your news - Huge congratulations and loads of wishes for a happy and healthy 8 months ahead. Sendng you loads of sticky  and stay put vibes!!

OK so Frannyt, Doozer, Kitsy, Outspan, Zoe, Dobbie, Gingernut, Longwait, Petdowe, Sarah S, Chinup - we have had a good start to the month, whose next   

Take care
M x


----------



## frannyt

Hi Ladies 


        Well its a   for me AF started yesterday!!! going to ring the hospital today,need to work out my next cycle,as I'm off to new york in may & I would prefer not to take injections into the USA....

    Good luck to all you all & thank you 

    take care 

    Francine xx


----------



## Dobbie

Oh Francine, sorry to hear your news


----------



## Keira

Hi Ladies

gingertiger  -      on your  

francine -  sorry to hear your news  

I have just handed sample    into the clinic and to go back at 12.30 for basting.    Another 2WW coming up and the dreaded Cyclogest pessaries    

Kx


----------



## Longwait

Hi All

Gingertiger - Congrats on your   that is great news..

Fannyt - Sorry about your     

Keira -   for basting hope it all goes ok..

Well on day 6 of   feeling ok a bit windy but thats about it..So keeping everything crossed I get my BFP this month..We are going away for Easter with DHs family and I am due to test on the Tuesday..DH is saying we don't have to go but I think we need to go ahead as you all keep saying you can't but your life on hold..Only thing I am afraid of is how I receat to af arriving or BFN..Good luck to everyone on 2ww..


----------



## strawbs

Hi girls
Franny sorry to hear your BFN   

Ginger tiger brilliant news-wishing you a happy nine months!         


Good luck 2ww girls Sarah, Longwait, Keira mintchocchip      

Hi to all the other girls, misky, dobbie, jen and anyone else.

No news here just awaiting my ivf appt on wed yippee!!  

strawbs xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥

gingertiger ~  Congratulations!! Did you do anything differently this 2ww?

Strawbs ~ Good to hear from you good luck with appointment!!

Franny ~ I am so sorry about the BFN babe. Have a lovely break in NY!

Longwait ~ I hope there won't be a reaction at all to a BFN or AF arriving I hope you get your BFP!

Keira ~ Good Luck with the 2ww!!

 arrived for me yesterday. On April Fools day, I am sure my body despises me!


----------



## sarahstewart

Gingertiger - that's fab news        how many days is it since your basting?

Francine -  I am soooo sorry [email protected]@dy witch......

Hello everyone else.....keira GL for basting      I am fed up of these [email protected]@dy cyclogest I am in soooo much pain and I look 5 months pregnant!!!!!!!

Sailaice - gonna phone vets in a while


----------



## gingertiger

Hi all,

Thanks so much for all the congrats..

Well I did a second test this a.m and that was positive too, so I guess its real...early days yet though..

Spoke to the nurse this morning and first scan is two weeks today - unbelievable!

Sailaice - basting was exactly 14 days ago (I actually tested a little early last night as I wanted a glass of wine with dinner!) the only two things I did differently this months were 1. Laid still for 10 mins after basting (I read somewhere that this has been shown to improve the chances) and 2. Had three sessions of acupuncture - don't know if that helped at all!

I would say that I had no symptoms and I really thought it was going to be BFN - so you never know!

Big hugs to all - I'm going to stick around for a while if thats OK - I've got a lot of emotional investment in you guys!  

Good luck to all (and so sorry Franny - next time will be the one!)


----------



## jen_d

Francine

So sorry to hear that hun.

Maybe you could have a break when you are in new york?

Jen
xxx


----------



## mads

Gingertiger,

Just wanted to say a BIG CONGRATULATIONS on your BFP        . It took ages for my BFP to sink in! I have my 12/13 week scan next Tuesday and my parents are coming along as well as DH!!!! They both wanted to and I figured they deserved it after the months of me crying on their shoulders with BFNs!!

Goodluck hun,

Love Mads xxx


----------



## Keira

Hi Ladies

Just back from basting..... 20 million    put back in..... feeling slightly crampy so having an easy day.

mads -  your 12 week scan already    

Kx


----------



## sarahstewart

keira - take it easy hun   hope the cyclogest isn't too bad for you


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Sarah ~ Have you rang the vet yet??  

Keira ~ Just relax sweetie, Take it nice and easy!

Mads ~ Good Luck for your scan next Tuesday!!

Jen ~ Thanks for the menus sweetie!!  

gingertiger ~ I am thinking about going back to acupuncture!!  

I am sooooo tired today girls! I can't wait to get in and have a nice bath!!


----------



## Dobbie

Keira said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Just back from basting..... 20 million   Kx


don't know why the sperm have to look so sad, 20m is great, we had 3-4 million this time as OH fluctuates, Just take it easy Keira, and I hope the 2ww isn't too long for you

Sailaice, great that the wicked witch is finally here, just keep her well away from me.
Sarah, hope your cat is OK
Strawbs, good luck with your appt 
Mads, good luck with your scan 

Love and dust to all of you

Dobbie
x


----------



## outspan3

Hi all  

GingerT -   congrats on your  

Frannie sorry to hear about your  

I have only got two days left till test day so I've got fingers crossed. So far no   pains and I'm on day 30 and I usually start on this day or day 31 so this is a huge   for me. I have managed to avoid the   this time though. Hospital didn't give me a test, they are making us go in on wed as they are trialling blood tests or something. I'm so hoping if I get to wed it's a urine test as well as a blood test, don't think I could handle the long wait whilst they check the results - may be forced to buy a test on the way home if that's the case and I've resisted so well so far!!

Hope everyone is ok, I'll try not to let the side down!


----------



## frannyt

Ladies 

            Keira - good luck on your 2ww Hun!

            Gingertiger - congratulations on your BFP,my hospital made me stay lying down for 20 Min's after basting.to the delight of my DH,as on both occasions he came in & played with the bed once the nurse left us!!! maybe that didn't help with the bed going up & down,I had to take the controls off him lol......

            Jen - I'm off to new york in may, if I go straight into another go of iui & the dates work out OK,but I will have to inject when I'm over there,but should be OK for basting,as I'm off to Normandy the 1st week in June & the dates work out well as I will be there the week after basting,so I should be able to relax.........! dose this make sense  I'm not sure myself  

  Francine xx


----------



## mintchocchip

Oh my lord, look what I've missed!

hello ladies!

Right, Sailaice, look on the bright side, af means you can now start a session of IUI!

Franny - sorry to hear about you bfn hun, but but it to the back of your mind and concentrate on new york - I have to confess I'm slightly jealous, I love new york 

gingertiger - woo and indeed hoo! here's wishing you luck for the coming months.

Good luck to all ladies whether you're about to baste or are on the 2ww (or are like me on a 3 week wait  )

Zoe x


----------



## strawbs

Ha ha franny
that is my dh with the bed too, bl00dy childish!     
strawbs x


----------



## Po

- It's cheerier me back!!! Sorry for very depressed post last week. Thanks so much Misky/Jen/Dobbie/Saila for kind words and advice. Still feeling stressed but looking forward to Easter weekend - we've decided to go to Skye for few days, which always cheers me up. Thinking I'll try accupuncture, why not. Am loving my weekly massage though. 
Jen - sorry to hear about your bfn, take care of yourself and enjoy the break. You too Franny - am very jealous about New York. One of these days I'll get there. Hope you have a ball. Hope ork is better too. Dam cheek of them. Have they not heard of employment tribunals, health & safety law and a duty of care. I'd definitely take Zoe's advice.
Dobbie & Outspan - loads of luck for test day.  . 
Cathy - glad to hear you got things sorted out. Good for you.
Longwait - hope 2ww goes ok for you. You too Keira.
Ginger T - what about you. Wow. Am so happy for you. So exciting. Is it sinking in yet? Look after yourself.
Big hi to Torry, Kate, Strawbs, SarahS, Mads and anyone I forgot. Welcome Alex.
Saila - What's your down reg date? I thought it was for IVF but is it IUI?? Sorry got confused.
Well my latest blood test (got result last Fri) showed normal FSH & E2 so I can start down reg April 12th. But - notes on the bottom of page said something like "does not rule out perimenopause". So not sure what that means. I know what perimenopause is but why write that. So now got self worried again. Why can't anything just be a bit straightforward.  
I too have slipped off healthy eating wagon but have hopped back on as of today! Am trying Adios tablets - a bit naughty but hey!
Well nightie night for now.
Lots of love
Po xx xx xx


----------



## misky

Po, 

It's great to hear you sounding a so much brighter and I really hope you get to enjoy and relax on your trip to Skye. Massages sound great. It's all about looking after you and nurturing your soul when you go through this milady - we have to have something to get get us through this jorney (aside from lovely people on here of course  !). Really hope you are well on the road to feeling your old self. Hope you find out why you have strange notes at the bottom of you BT's. 

Take care
M x


----------



## sarahstewart

Hiya everyone

Francine - lucky you going to NYC me and DH had a fab break there in November!!!!

Sailaice - Took Bowie to vets last night he has Cystitus and is on antibiotics, bless him   thanks for the advice, I am giving him extra special mummy love to make it better.

Hope everyone else is OK, come on lets have some more BFP's!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dobbie

soooo bored with the 2ww wait this time, last time I was fine but this one just seems to be dragging soooo slowly  its only tuesday, OH wants to test on sunday if the witch hasn't arrived, he's worse than me considering our official test date isn't until the wednesday


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Dobbie~ Your OH sounds just like me 

Sarah ~ I thought it might of been that I have a tortie who gets a lot of that. Glad he has some antibiotics. Not long now until my kittens are due, May the 17th!

Po ~ Downregging can happen for IUI too, I am going to start downregging on the 20th of April 



mintchocchip said:


> Right, Sailaice, look on the bright side, af means you can now start a session of IUI!


I am/was looking on the brightside..... Didn't mean to come across like I wasn't....


----------



## sarahstewart

Dobbie - is it you that has been on a 3ww?  Are you on cyclogest?  

Po - I d/r too...not many clinics do it for IUI....it takes so long to do a cycle with d/r too its quite annoying....

Sailaice - Keira d/regged too if you ever need any advice and I am not here!!!!!!


I love my cats sooo much...they are only moggy's I have Bow who is nearly 2 and is a ginger....Freddie and Milton are brothers and they are 1 ish (they are rescue cats so not sure) Freddie is black with a white star on his chest and milton is a felix cat...in his tuxedo


----------



## Keira

Hi Ladies

Sailaice -  I have been..... wait for it......... downregging since 13/01/07 (1 puff 4 times a day) so any help needed I am sure I can help,  will still be sniffing out of habit when all this tx ends  

Kx


----------



## ♥Saila♥

So angry!! Went to hospital last night got prescription and went to hospital pharmacy we were one minute late and they refused to serve us!! Grrrrr DH was sooo mad at them! It is half an hour away from us too
Right on the + side I got prescribed Syneral nasal spray 1 puff each nostril twice a day start 21st of April. and 150iu of Menopur once a day starting CD 34.

Keira ~ Do you have Synarel too? 

Sarah ~ I adore my cats too they are scrummy!! I have 4 and a blue-cream kitten will be joining us later in the year and I hope to keep one of Tinkerbells who is currently pg. I also love siamese and am seriously considering adding one to my brood! I hope to god my baby likes cats when he/she arrives! I don't think poor bubba will have an option!!  Heres a piccy of Tinkerbell!


----------



## Keira

Hi Sailaice

No I use Suprecur nasal sniff,  downregging is great because no PMT symptoms,  after all this tx I think I will just keep going with it      oh sorry for being negative I WILL get that BFP and have no PMT symptoms anyway

Kx


----------



## sarahstewart

what a cutie cat!!!  

How is everyone doing today...this 2ww is driving me nuts


----------



## jen_d

Sailaice

that is a cute cat.

i've been trying to persuade my DH to let me have a cat. 

only lost 1lb so far on xenical, i know it wasn't magic pills but i had thought that i'd be looking at 2-3lbs a week rather than 1lb.  it's the 6th day of taking them today, offical weigh in on friday morning.

how you doing Francine?  decided whether to go ahead with iui or wait till after your hols?
xx


----------



## outspan3

Hello all

Can't believe it but I got my      today at 8.45. I had to drive all the way to the hosp for a urine test, thought it was a blood test - what a killer that was!

She left the room with my sample and was back less than 2 mins later, said it was a really strong positive. Me and Chubby Hubby just can't believe it, hasn't quite sunk in yet!!!

Good luck to everyone else who is testing in the next few days sending everyone lots of   vibes


----------



## Dobbie

sailaice said:


> ! I hope to god my baby likes cats when he/she arrives!


I am in the same situation with dogs, those are my 4 in my avatar and they kind of rule my life, most nights I am out dog training and during the day, out with the dogs, so I am in big trouble if bubs doesn't like them, they don't like bubs or worse case scenario, bubs is allergic .
Got some slight cramping today and boobs are a bit sore which is normally me just before af, af is due friday but last month she came early so I am on tenderhooks 

Jen - keep at it, remember healthy eating and exercise alongside the drugs will help you lose weight quicker - though I am comfort eating this week, just bought a dark chocolate easter bunny to eat tonight  and if AF arrives I am washing it down with a bottle of wine.

Just off to the hospital to visit my friends ICSI twins that were born yesterday, really looking forward to it because she has been through so much to get them and I want to share her joy


----------



## gingertiger

Oh Outspan - well done girl   

It must be the spring air!


----------



## Dobbie

Outspan, thats fantastic news - we must have posted at the same time so I missed your news in my previous post - I wasn't ignoring you, honest 
WooHoo


----------



## sarahstewart

[email protected]@dy hell another BFP.....congrats outspan..have a happy and healthy pregnancy


----------



## Lulu2003

Hello ladies, just thought I'd say hello and spotted x2 BFP's.

Well done ladies! and good luck for a happy healthy 9 months.

No change for me and Ryan, he's officially moving out in April to a new flat. I'm having to sell up now and poss move back in with parents.

Hope you're all doing ok.
Lu
x


----------



## jen_d

Lucy

Sorry to hear that hun, i don't think we've spoken before.

I hope you have friends IRL who are there for you.

Jen
x


----------



## sarahstewart

awww Lucy hun sending you a big hug  don't forget that we are here for you.....


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Outspan ~ That is fantastic news!!! Wow we are dropping like flies on this thread it's great!!!   

Jen ~ Your inbox is full sweetie. 1lb a week is 4 stone a year  

Lucy ~ I am so sorry you and Ryan can't work things out babe. I can't imagine how you feel and I still have my fingers crossed there is hope for you both  

Dobbie ~ DH is allergic but I'm not bothered about him   if bubs was allergic  It's not worth thinking about!! Twins how lovely!! My god-daughter are twins and although extremely hard work beautifull little girls!!

Sarah ~ Are you at work? I find being at work is better than being at home on the 2ww   

Keira ~ Have you ever have syneral?? I'm scared now!! What if I have mega side effects!!


----------



## sarahstewart

Think I was on syneral sailaice and it wasn't too bad s/e wise although I did attack DH's car one Sunday afternoon   it was more a pain actually 'sniffing' and near the end it did my head in...I sniffed right through until I did my trigger jab  

BTW - I am at work finish tomorrow at 4.30pm!!!!! Woo Hoo bring on the choccy eggs


----------



## Torry

Hello everyone

I hope everyone is keeping well.  I have been very busy in my new job and now of for easter and bombing up home to see my parents.  

ginger and outspan    have happy and healthy pregnancies.  I started posting in my local area thread there are two  on there also just become pregnant.  Will the luck spread to me??  I hope so.

sarah so glad the basting went well and sorry about your grandad.  Mine passed a few years ago but my grandma is still thriving fit and well.  I hope I inherited some of her genes and live to a rip old age.  

k-pie good luck with clomid, it made my hair and skin very greasy and that was it really.

jen-d I like your ticker what an incentive and what does xenicle do?

I will shoot off now as we are going up home and need to pick some more things up.  If I don't manage to to post I hope you all have a smashing easter.  I want my 'Easter' egg to be fertilised.  

Torry
xxxxx


----------



## Keira

outspan on getting a  

lucy -  sorry to hear things have not improved   

Kx


----------



## misky

Hi ladies, 

Outspan - Fab news, I really wish you a happy and healthy 9 months. Congrats and let us know ow you are getting on!

Lucy - Really sorry to hear your state of play. I hope that what ever the future holds, it is brighter for you very soon. Sending you lots of love and strength as always. 

Take care all
M x


----------



## misky

PS - Candy, can we have a new thread for easter please? I think I have figured out how to be clever now and get pictures onto the thread!!

Thanks
M x


----------



## ♥Saila♥

sarahstewart said:


> it was more a pain actually 'sniffing' and near the end it did my head in...I sniffed right through until I did my trigger jab


Do you mean you did the sniffing and the jabs together? I think I will be doing that...would make sense as to why I have 4.5 wks worth 

M ~ Wow you are an early bird!! 

Torry ~ Snap except my easter "egg" might be a bit delayed but even still fertilised is good for me too!! Oooo and the chocolate Thorntons one DH better get me!!

I am soooooo looking forward to this weekend!! Woohoo!!


----------



## jen_d

Thanks Sailaice!  

Torry - Xenical stops 70% of the fat that you eat from being digested.  S/e aren't too nice, but it's keeping me on the diet as if you eat bad foods then you know about it!!  

I went to my body combat class last night & had a very good workout.

Might go to aqua aerobics tonight.  

Torry - i also had greasy hair & skin from clomid.  it lasted for about a month, only just feel that i'm back to normal after taking it!!

I'm glad that we're having a month or 2 off from IUI to be honest as it's so nice not to be thinking about taking clomid or going in for scans.  I'm still taking vitamins etc but have cancelled everything ttc related including accupunture appointments for the next few weeks.  Going to have some us time.. we also have a weekend away at the end of April with my bro & sister in law so going to look forward to being able to drink!!  I'm just hoping that in a few months time i don't regret this.  But for my   moods i think it's a good move at the moment.

Sorry for the rambling post.  
Jen
x


----------



## Dobbie

Morning girls,
got my easter egg from my mum today - a big jar of guinness marmite - loaded with folic acid so very good for me right now - good excuse in my books!
Cramps on and off yesterday and today, af due tomorrow so don't know what to expect really 

Hope everyone else is doing OK, who else is on the 2ww and at what point??

Jen - enjoy your time off, it does take it out of you, I thought round 1 was simple and I would just do all 6 in a row, but this one has been longer and harder so I can see that 6 would be stressful 

The twins were adorable, just so beautiful 

Hiya to everyone else on the thread

Dobbie
x


----------



## jen_d

Dobbie 

Fingers crossed that it's not af pains!

think i'm going to enjoy the month off, give my bank balance a time to recover as i've just paid for the IUI!

I'm still trying to be brave enough to visit my sisters baby.. wasn't up to it at the weekend but am hoping that i'll be strong enough this weekend coming. 

good luck!

Jen


----------



## Dobbie

jen_d said:


> I'm still trying to be brave enough to visit my sisters baby.. wasn't up to it at the weekend but am hoping that i'll be strong enough this weekend coming.
> Jen


go for it Jen, being around babies helps your hormones and can encourage your body to want a baby - natural instinct stuff. Always remember, its not someone else's baby you want, its your own. Though I know how hard it was for me to visit a friend who just quickly fell pregnant, compared to going to see the twins yesterday who were the ICSI twins and I couldn't get in to see them quick enough because I knew how much they meant to their mummy


----------



## Longwait

Hello Everyone

I am in really good form today..I get of work this evening and am not back to Monday week..

Outspan -   on your BFP hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy..

Lucy - Sending you a big  ..

Jen - Enjoy your time of from ttc..Sometimes a break from it all can do the world go good..

Dobbie - Hope the   stays away..

I am on day 9 of 2ww..Dont feel any different than any other time if anything I am in better form than last two times..We are going away for the weekend so am really looking forward to that..Hope you all have a great Easter..Sending you all loads


----------



## mintchocchip

Hello ladies,

Outspan congratulations on the BFP, hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy.

well   turned up this morning for me   so it's back to the hospital for baseline scan on tuesday. I knew it was coming yesterday, I could just tell and normally I'm quite a stoical person, but I was really upset, as was dh. But I've shrugged that off now and I'm back to my onwards and upwards frame of mind  

I sent my mum a text message that said 'my period has started' but I sent it to her landline number instead   so I very quickly rang her hoping that my   of a step father didn't answer the phone to the automated text message. Fortunately my mum had picked it up and she had found it very amusing that this automated voice had given her that message, apparantly the woman sounds hacked off, so mum said it suited the occasion and she wished she could keep it   (I get my stoicism from my mother! her attitude is oh well it obviously wasn't meant to be).

Hope the rest of you are alright and looking forward to gorging on easter eggs and having a relaxing long weekend. Me, I'm looking forward to a nice chilled glass of chablis and some poached eggs!

Zoe x

p.s.   for all of you still waiting


----------



## Dobbie

Oh Zoe, sorry to hear that, was thinking of you today as I thought you must be a day behind me  enjoy your glass of wine and stay positive


----------



## mintchocchip

Hi Dobbie,

Hopefully you'll keep the witch at bay and it'll be a positive outcome for you.   
I'm looking forward to going out in the garden with a glass/bottle of wine this evening! I've just agreed to have my godson (who's 3) and his sister (who's 5) to stay next weekend, so I may live to regret that decision!  

Let us know how you get on

Zoe x


----------



## Hugs

Hello ladies,

Can i join you. I just started my 2nd (3rd) round of IUI today


----------



## Dobbie

course you can join, welcome to the board and I hope your 2nd attempt will be your lucky one


----------



## clarastara

Hi everyone

I'd like to join you again too please!  Started our first attempt at IUI yesterday with a scan and first injection of Menopur.  Have to give myself an injection tomorrow plus another 2.  Scarey!  

Glad to hear about the BFPs since I last looked on here.  Lots of luck to everyone who is TTC.  
Clara x


----------



## frannyt

Hi Ladies 

        Just a quick messege as in off to work.....! 

        Just want to wish you all a happy easter & enjoy eating all that chocolate   

        I m off to my mum & dads for easter going to plymouth,so I will catch up after the weekend.

  Hi Sailaice,jen,keira,lucy?,kim,dobbie,mintchocchip,sarahstewart,longwait,outspan,
    & anyone I may have missed have a good easter 


    Take care 

  Francine xx


----------



## Dobbie

An easter of wine and chocolate for me - thats the witch arrived   and most annoying of all, OH made me test this morning as he was so convinced this cycle had worked, so wasted a clear blue digital and the witch arrived an hour later, ding ding, round 3.


----------



## Keira

Hi Ladies

dobbie & zoe -  sorry to hear AF has arrived  

welcome back -  clara and hugs  

I am on day 5 of 2WW and it was going well until I started the dreaded Cyclogest yesterday -  now feeling bloating and don't test until 18/4  

Hi to everyone and hope you all have a nice weekend
Kx


----------



## jen_d

Thanks Dobbie

I was brave   and saw my new nephew today.  

Was quite hard to see my mum hold her grandson & say have a nice cuddle with granny...  but i i've just got to be strong and put a brave face on.

Hope everyones enjoying the easter weekend & hte nice weather!
Jen
xx


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Hey Ladies 

Keira ~ Hope the bloating subsides! I have heard that peppermint tea is good for bloating.

Dobbie ~ Sorry the evil  arrived   Hope your ok and your OH is looking after you!!

Franny ~ 

Clara ~ Welcome  good luck with the jabs I'll be back on them soon.

Hugs ~ Of course you can join us sweetie! The more people the greater the support!! 

Zoe ~ Sorry the  turned up for you too  

Longwait ~ Have a lovely weekend away!! Good luck on the 2ww!!

Jen ~ Hope the aqua aerobics was good!! I love going to that class...when I make it  

Can't believe how crappy the weather was today!!   Trust it not to be sunny when I am not at work!!


----------



## clarastara

Hi everyone

Well I did my first injection on myself this morning.  Got into trouble trying to break open the liquid phial though and got bits of glass everywhere.  Managed it on the third attempt - at least they gave me lots of spares!  It wasn't too bad really, just have to grin and bear it!

Sorry to hear your news Dobbie - don't blame you for hitting the chocolate - time to look after yourself  

Sailace - when do you start your jabs again hun?  Hope they go okay and you get the desired result.

Keira - good luck for your 2WW - lots of luck and   to you.

Clara x


----------



## Keira

Morning ladies

clara -  you had me laughing this morning re:  injections,  I was like that at the beginning all 'fingers and thumbs'....... now I am a whizz at them and impress myself how fast I can get that Menopur mixed and injection done.    Give yourself a couple of days and you will have it down to a fine art  

morning to everyone else 
Kx


----------



## Hugs

Hello all,

How is everyone ?   

Keira - Hows the 2ww going ? 

I cant believe we have started TX again it feels strange this time, I don't know why but maybe cause I'm scared   i started Injections tomorrow night   but will have my ice ready. I bought loads of baby stuff yesterday and if i dont get pg then i can give them to my sister or keep then untill i do get pg.

Well some of you will think I'm sad but me and my big sister are off to see WESTLIFE    tonight in Glasgow. So I'm looking forward to it.

Hope you are all well,

Love
Hugs
xx


----------



## clarastara

Hi everyone

Thanks Keira!  I certainly hope i do become more adept at it - as it's only my first cycle they are starting me off on a relatively low dose and I only have to do 2 more for this cycle.  Hope your 2ww is going okay.

Hi Hugs - hope it all goes well for you tomorrow.  I've lost count of the number of baby things I've eyed up over the years, then had to buy for someone else.  Hope it's our turn soon!  Enjoy Westlife hun!  

Hope you are all having a lovely weekend, and that the Easter Bunny comes calling in the morning.

Clara x

p.s. I bought a heated wheat bag because I read on here that it can help with the follies - had my first go of it today but DH kept nicking it!  Has anyone else got any handy hints like this?


----------



## jen_d

Clara 

I bought a heated bag recently & it;s fab!  i also have to fight my DH for it as well.  I used it most evenings for a bit & heated it up before bed.

Hugs - i've done that over the years & have a huge bag of bits in the loft.  I might give everything to my sister as she's just had a baby.  

I spoke to the clinic on Thursday & we had a quick chat about having IUI in a month or so & they've said next time i could have injectables...i had 50mg of clomid & only produced 1 good sized follicle.  I thought the next step would have been a higher dose of clomid?  i'm really nervous about injections - how bad are they actually?

thanks everyone & have a nice easter.

Good luck to all
xx


----------



## Dobbie

jen_d said:


> i'm really nervous about injections - how bad are they actually?


seriously, they aren't bad at all, the needle is really small and thin as its only got to go into flabby bits, you are not finding a vein etc so its really easy. If you are worried it will hurt then use a ice pack to freeze it a little bit first, but once you get over the first few they are a doddle - from someone who used to be very needle-phobic!
Back on the clomid and will ring on tuesday to get my injections.
Off tomorrow to pick up a new foster dog, I said I wasn't going to foster during my treatment but she will take my mind of things - she is a 10 month old black cocker spaniel (must resist keeping her, she is just a foster and I will fall pregnant and not have time for 5 dogs and a baby) 

Dobbie
x


----------



## jen_d

Thanks Dobbie!

4 dogs and a foster dog!  you must have a huge house!!

i'm trying to persuade my DH to let me get a cat!  

jen
xx


----------



## Ginger Nut

Hey girls,

once again it's been a while since my last post. My 2WW is up today or tomorrow, not really sure? I had my IUI on a monday so how does it work?

Took a test this morning and got a faint line, definately faint, but definately there if you no what I mean. Have been gutted all day though as also got mild cramping. The only other symptom is sore larger than normal boobs, but get that every month regardless

We're wondering whether the hcg is still in my blood from the 25th (2 weeks ago last night).
Can anyone advise? This is our third and final IUI and are convinced that this treatment isn't going to work for me with a blocked tube. 

Would appreciate any comments................

Nice to catch up with everyones news....... 

Sarah Gingernut xxx


----------



## Dobbie

sounds good to me Sarah, you don't get false positives in theory so hopefully another test in the morning will bring you good news


----------



## outspan3

hi all

just wanted to say hi to everyone hope everyone is doing ok. Thanks for all the well wishes, still don't believe it but Im sure it will sink in eventually.

   vibes for everyone xx


----------



## Keira

morning ladies

Well I am half way through my 2WW and ok just now but then again with the easter hols had no time to think about it -  which helps !!!!

sarah  -  I had my IUI on a Monday and test date is 2 weeks and 2 days later on the Wednesday,  I think the HCG takes 10-14 days to leave your system - another test on Tuesday might give you a defo result.    Good luck...hope this is your month    

jen - the injections are fine.....try and get an autoinjector pen that makes it really easy  

hugs  -  hope you enjoyed Westlife 

Hi clara, dobbie, outspan, sailaice, franny, zoe, longwait.

Kx


----------



## Ginger Nut

Morning!

Well, no AF, but took another test this morning and it was whiter than snow!
Gutted! But at least we didn't get too carried away yesterday with our faint line!

Had mild AF pain since tea time yesterday which hasn't budged. Think now it's only a matter of hours before AF visits in full force....

Oh well  

Good luck to everyone else waiting for news.......Sarah (Ginger Nut) xxx


----------



## Keira

Hi Sarah

sorry to hear......I am scared to do a test whilst doing IUI as HCG can show a line........ I usually wait until I attend the clinic and just let them test me and that way I know the trigger shot is out of my system.    

take care
Kx


----------



## Hugs

Hi,

Keira - Westlife was fab infact so good we went back last night as well


----------



## Dobbie

sorry to hear your test was not conclusive Sarah, hope things improve  
Today I picked up my new foster dog plus my new ducks - thank goodness I didn't breakdown on the way home, 1 car, 2 adults, 5 dogs and 3 ducks  The foster dog is called Lily and she has my OH wrapped round her little finger already and the ducks are swimming about on their pond


----------



## mintchocchip

Hello ladies,

hope you're all well and had a lovely relaxing easter weekend.

Dobbie - sorry to hear about the witch turning up for you too. Hopefully, you've enjoyed the wine and chocolate oh and the growing animal family! 

I've spent the weekend drinking pimms and lemonade in the garden, oh and wine, and beer... (see sarahstewart, told you I was a lush!) and I've done all my weeding and planting and all the hard work that I wouldn't have been able to do if I was still on my 3ww. So it's all done ready for me to do nothing for the next month. I'm back tomorrow for my baseline scan and to start IUI mark 2.

Jen - I'm needle phobic aswell and I didn't have any problems injecting myself, well, not after I'd done it a couple of times anyway... 

Gingernut, fingers crossed for you honey.

welcome back to clara & hugs, hope it goes well for you.

  to everyone. I'm off to binge on chocolate...

Zoe x


----------



## Ginger Nut

Hey girls,

Well AF still hasn't shown her ugly face, but still got the mild cramping. It went away today whilst I was busy looking after a neighbours little girl (my good deed for Easter).

As soon as I relaxed for this evening, it came back! 
Still confused at what is going on. I haven't made it to test date on the last two IUI's without AF appearing although to be honest my hospital don't really tell me when to test 

It'll be 2 weeks and a day tomorrow, but as I've had one sort of positive test yesterday and one very negative test today I'm not really sure what to do. Either the HCG is still lingering from 25th March or the tests are very inacurate?

Thanks to everyone who's sent personals with their good wishes, it's very much appreciated at such an inconclusive time....

I'll post again with anymore news....

Night for now....Sarah xxxxxxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Hello Girls  

Wow I am shattered I need another bank holiday!!

Sarah ~ Are you testing again today??

Zoe ~ Wow I wish I had on done my gardening I spent my weekend being a lush  

Dobbie ~ Lily sounds lovely!! It's such a shame you can't keep her!

Keira ~ Hope the 2ww is going well!!

Jend ~ Did you get my pm?

Clara ~ I am going to buy another one of those. I got a lavender one but it used to smell awfull!!


----------



## sarahstewart

Hiya Ladies I started spotting on Sunday (I usually spot before af actually arrives so I thought it was game over) however I tested today and got a  spotting now stopped

 so scared I really want this little one to stay!!!!! Gonna phone clinic later,  Hope you are all OK.


Sarah


----------



## Dobbie

OMG Sarah, thats fantastic news, must have been your embie implanting - really pleased for you


----------



## Keira

morning ladies

sarah - OMG   on your  this thread is doing really well just now   

sarah (ginger)  -  how are you doing today -  did you test again ?  

Hi to everyone else

My   is going fine just now but then again I am only half way through so too early for AF symptoms yet 

Kx


----------



## ♥Saila♥

OMG that is fantastic news!!! I am so happy for you!! And you downregged too!! I am feeling so happy for you and am hoping downregging brings me the same luck!!!


----------



## Ginger Nut

Afternoon girls,

Congrats Sarah!!!!!!!!!!   
Thats such great news!!!

As for me, did a third test this morning and got ANOTHER feint line. So no idea what is going on. Had such mixed ideas, tried to ring the hosy to see if they could tell me whether the hcg injection could still be lingering, but got told to ring back tomorrow!

Still no AF, but still mild cramping on and off now for three days at least. It's now 2 weeks and a day since my IUI.

Finding it all really frustrating...

Sarah (Ginger Nut) xxxx


----------



## sarahstewart

Thanks ladies  

Gingernut what tests are you using?   sending you loads of


----------



## mintchocchip

Congrats on the     Sarah, fingers crossed that it stays with you   

hello ladies, hope you've all eased yourselves back into the working week!

Gingernut - I was told the HcG injection lingers 10 - 14 days...

Sailaice - don't get me wrong, I was being a lush too this weekend! I found the incentive of a glass of Pimms every couple of hours was a wonderful incentive   A friend of mine allows herself one drink for every 7 items of clothing she irons, it works a treat!

Zoe x


----------



## k-pie

Congratulations Sarah!! 

I'm going for my first insemination tomorrow, so I hope the   spreads itself around,

Kate x


----------



## Po

Well holey moley!!! Turn my back for a few days and 2 bfps     outspan and SarahS. Wishing you all the luck.
Misky - thanks for your message last week. You are a sweetheart. I'm making a determined effort to be more good to me.
Girls who had bfps, thinking about you.
Hi Hugs and Clarastara - big welcome back. It's great to hear from you. Best of luck.

Well Skye was a mixed bag this time. On the plus, we had a good trip up on Thurs night and were well entertained by my 8yr old neice. Weather until Sun was lovely. Unfortunately on Friday dh became unwell. He had several seizures (he's epileptic), was being really sick and got more unwell as the day went on. Had to phone NHS 24 and he got admitted to hospital. I thought he'd be home on Sat morning but then, to add a bit more drama (only joking) it turned out he had a very irregular heartbeat and was quite ill with that (not in danger though). They got that stabalised but he only got out yesterday and we were coming home today. Arrived safe and sound. He's on tablets and is being followed up. Poor soul is tucked up on sofa feeling a bit rotten. Have just ordered Indian takeaway - his favourite!
I'm due to go to hospital on Thurs am for scan and start down-reg - please, please let everything be ok.
My friend's brother has a choc lab, who is pregnant and we may take one of the pups. Have just heard she's in early stages of labour!!!! With that and all the bfps and all the very cute lambs in the fields Spring is def in the air. Hope is it a very good omen for us all -    .
Lots love,
Po xx xx xx


----------



## clarastara

Congratulations Sarah!!!!             

Kate - good luck for tomorrow!

Po - hope your DH is feeling better soon.

Hi to everyone else - hope you all had a lovely Easter break    

I'm going for my 2nd scan tomorrow (day 9) so fingers crossed.  Have been taking my menopur injections as instructed and they weren't so bad.  

love
Clara xx


----------



## Keira

evening ladies

clara  -  good luck for scan tomorrow    

sarah -  I really think the HCG would have been out of your system by now-  fingers crossed for you  

kate -  hope you get some good    tomorrow -  good luck

Kx


----------



## Ginger Nut

Sarah,

The tests I'm using are 'On Call' Early detection one step ultra pregnancy tests. My hubby got them off the internet, so have no idea how good/bad they are. They just worked out a lot cheaper than the shop bought ones at 7 or 8 pounds a throw...

He also bought the ovulation kits at the same time and they have been spot on with the hospital diagnosis and timings to be fair.

Keira, Yes it's now 16 days since my hcg, but cos the lines are so feint/faint sorry haven't worked out which spelling is correct, I was wondering if it could be a tiny bit of the injection left just playing with me!

Well, tomorrow brings another day, still no AF, still mild cramping on and off. Will use the on call test again in the morning and if it comes to it, I'll buy a well known brand tomorrow. However I'm wondering if the best thing would be to get a blood test at the hospital later in the week. I have been late before, the most being three days. So still got 2 days to go in effect.  

Thanks for  all your positive vibes girls and well done to the BFP's!!!! Let's hope I'm gonna become one too. Just too scared to get excited. We're supposed to be booking flights for a May holiday tonight but am really nervous to commit.  

Until tomorrow, at work all day, so gonna be 5ish before I can post. AF may have visited by then.

Bye for now........Ginger Sarah xxxxxxxxx


----------



## misky

Hi Ladies, 

Sarahstewart - Huge congratulations, wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months and lots and lots of sticky vibes!! How very exciting!

Gingernut - You are going through a bit of a rough time. I hope that you can get into the hospital and they can do a blood test to be definite about what is happening. In the mean time - live with the dream! Finger crossed that you just had one dud test and that you will be joining Sarah very soon. 

K-pie - good luck for basting tomorrow. Hope all goes well and you can join the other two very soon! 

Mintchocchip - Hope your scan went well today and you are all ready to start. On the rollercoaster again. 

Po - Oh my goodness, what a weekend. Really hope your DGH starts feeling much better soon, he must be exhausted, as must you. Really pleased you are looking after yourself. You have been on a bit of a long road, just cos others can't see the difficulty makes it no less real. Please be good to you! 

Had bloods taken today to check my down rigging. Hopefully I can start on the stims very soon. Becoming a bit of a blubber baby - even when watching the news. Thank goodness DH is not here, he would just worry. 

Take care
M x


----------



## ♥Saila♥

M ~ How is the downregging going? I start to dowreg a week on saturday.

Sarah (Ginger) ~ Hope this morning brought you a BFP!!  

Clara ~ Good Luck at the scan sweetie!!

Po ~ Has the lab had the puppies yet? How exciting for you!!

Zoe ~   Why didn't I think of that incentive!! I am being good from now on   Joining the gym tonight.... 

SarahStewart ~ I am really pleased for you hon! You deserve this so much   What dosages where u on and did you do anything differently?

I got my scan date yesterday. 4th of May I have a scan to make sure downregging was working then after that I will be starting 150iu of menopur.


----------



## mintchocchip

hello ladies, I'm working from home today  

Sailaice - my husband is a huge star wars fan and would say that may the 4th is a great date for a scan (may the 4th be with you... geddit?? don't worry if you don't, I despair at times myself   )

Ginger - any news?  

misky - scan went well, because I responded so well last time and I had a perfect cd21 blood test I'm on exactly the same as last month and not in again until monday. Don't worry about being a blubber baby, I think we all go through it and at the weirdest things too (or is that just me)

Big hugs to everyone else

Zoe x


----------



## Dobbie

mintchocchip said:


> Don't worry about being a blubber baby, I think we all go through it and at the weirdest things too (or is that just me)


I left my handbag at a friends over an hour from home on sunday and the wheel bearing is playing up on my car so I need a new one - over £100 - so I sobbed my heart out on sunday, poor DH 
Started the jags for round 3 and in for my first scan on monday, wish me luck.

Sarah - wishing and hoping your tests start to show some results, when is your hospital test date?


----------



## Ginger Nut

Having a nightmare!
got another faint line this morning. Rang the hosy, they said ANY line is positive so booked me in for a 6 week scan at the end of April.......
Cried.............. Rang hubby.............cried again.

Left work as couldn't concentrate, still in disbeleif went and bought a first response test as still unsure of the cheaper ones on the internet..................NEGATIVE................ 

Just as I thought....

I thought it was too good to be true......
Just not my time yet...

Working 2-4 (Cheerleading of all things) so until teat-time...bye for now.......

Sarh (ginger) xxx


----------



## Dobbie

hang in there Sarah, if you did the first test this morning your HCG levels would have been concentrated, whereas a mid-morning pee won't have the same concentration, so the positive should still be a positive


----------



## becks46

Hi 

I was on my 1st cycle of IVF but due to poor response I am having it converted to IUI and I am due to have it done on Friday.  Have been told by the Lister Clinic to take the Ovitrelle tonight at 10.00.  Do i inject into my stomach?  I have been taking puregon for the past 2 weeks and I have been in jecting that into my stomach I wondered if this was the same and also I am abit scared of this injection as I am used to using the puregon pen and not a huge needle, is it the same?  Does it hurt?


----------



## Dobbie

my late night injection is a pre filled syringe and is put into my tummy same as puregon, its the same sized needle really, just doesn't go into the gun - if you are worried then freeze the spot first with some ice, then you won't feel a thing, thats what I did the first time


----------



## mintchocchip

Sarah - I agree with Dobbie, you should always test 1st wee of the day to get maximum concentration of HCG. Try again in the morning honey, and chin up, it might be a fat blue line in the morning  

Dobbie - that's understandable, that's pure provocation you suffered there   good luck for the scan on monday, what time you in? I'm getting scanned at some ungodly hour of the morning monday.

Becks46 - hello, can't answer your question, so I will just say I agree with dobbie!


----------



## gingertiger

Hey Becks - can't answer your question I'm afraid but just wanted to say 'Hi' as I am a Hove girl too!

GT


----------



## frannyt

Hi Ladies 


     Well WOW I go away for a couple of days!!!!

    Sarah-    congratulations Hun

    outspan-congratulations on your bfp,Have a happy healthy 9 months.

    I rang the hospital yesterday,to see when I can start my next course of iui,I was told they would ring me back as they didn't know if they could fit me in this month.
But today I got a phone call to have an appointment on Monday 16th April to sort out my next lot of medication   so I should start Norethisterone tablets on Thursday 19th April which will be CD19.So hear goes 3rd iui.....!!!! 

  can anyone tell me where to buy a wheat bag please !!!

  Hi Sailaice,Jen,dobbie,mintchocchip,sarahstewart,keira,gingernut,PO,Lucy?,Kim,
     anyone I may have missed,so many on here.

    Take care 

    Francine xx


----------



## strawbs

Sarah brilliant news congratulations!!       

Sarah ginger- sounds promising      

Hii girls!
strawbs xx


----------



## becks46

just abit confused the hospital told me that I need to take the Ovitrelle at 10pm tonight and then hopefully 36 hours after this I will ovulate, however I am not having iui till 3pm on Friday this is longer than 36 hours does this matter?  I am assuming the hospital know what they are doing?


----------



## Candy

New home peeps

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=91620.new#new


----------



## struthie

New home love and luck and merry christmas to you all


----------



## Tiny21

Yeh - 2nd poster on new thread!!! Actually might not be the length of this one!! 

Hi everyone
I know I have been quiet, getting there with 3rd BFN but have found it really hard. Just wanted to post a final note before Christmas - trying to catch up with everyone.

Twinbutterfly    to you. Felix   Buntyboo   
Rachel - hope the natural way works for you, wouldn't it be great? 
Nonnie - hope things are going well and Margocat. 
Welcome Flower le, 
Kas and Zoie   
Hi Button - thanks for your kind message - how is your sister? See my update below - I feel a bit better having talked to one of my sisters
Hi TLZ, Minkey, Louise, Annie, Carrott, Davis, 
      to everyone. Sorry if I have missed anyone SPOOKS - I haven't missed you - don't be silly, will PM you, know you aren't logging on much. 

Well my update, still finding 3rd fail really hard to deal with - the timing has made it so much worse - not sure I would do this again at this time to be honest, obviously had it been good would have been saying opposite.

I have had some serious   over this one and DP and I have had some pretty rocky times as well to add to it. yesterday virtually woke up crying which was just awful - really really horrible , been feeling so low. thanks everyone that has sent lovely messages they have really helped. 
I spoke to my youngest preg sister Friday night (expecting twins any time soon and her DH seems to have got a really really nasty flu thing and can barely move). I was a bit off with her, we never speak about preg or our tx - just our way of coping (or not!), felt bad yesterday adn texted an apology then took a seriously deep breath and called her to talk - properly talk. Since she told me we haven't mentioned it at all, not the best strategy but the only way I felt I could deal with pain. We had quite an honest chat and it made me feels loads better, not to say it doesn't hurt like hell when I think of both sisters waiting for thier bundles of joy - both are actually having quite awful symptoms to be fair. I am still dreading seeing my other sister tomorrow or on Christmas day - we have decided to go back to family - staying here alone seems a worse and more lonely option. At least if (no when) I  there are more people to share the cuddling ! We are going to avoid certain situaitons and it will be the worst Christmas I have ever had but at least I am trying adn not cutting myself of further. 
Kissy - thanks so much for your kind messages - look forward to more of your fab posts in 2008.
[fly]              [/fly]

MERRY CHRISTMAS AND HAPPY NEW YEAR TO YOU ALL, may 2008 bring all that we wish for

[fly]    [/fly] to those on 2ww or having tx soon.

I probably won't be on much over Christmas - parents have the slowest dial up so will catch up soon. 
Thanks to everyone for your support over this year (our first year of tx), it has honestly kept me sane (ish), you are a lovely bunch.

Lots and lots of love
Tiny xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Happy Christmas Eve to all, well I am at work so online trying to pass the time until 2pm today when I can finally get myself ready for Christmas.

Kissy Bear -The only thing I really know about the basting is what I have been told by the Consultant which I can tell you is just the very basics, I believe from what I have read it will all be quite straight forward, AF due later this week so then call the clinic for my day 10 scan they will then issue me with Clearblue ov kit and when I get the 2 blue lines to ring and go and get basted….  I am feeling very optimistic but don’t want to get too excited, but I am so glad to finally be actually doing something.  I would welcome an insight on your journey as it seems the same as I will be travelling.

Flower Le - welcome, I am also a newbie and I am finding this website very helpful and everyone is so friendly, with regards to work I am very lucky as good friends with my boss so she knows we are having treatment and is very flexible but I can understand how difficult it could be, do you not have a close relationship with all Managers/Bosses?  If the answer is no I would say you have a hospital appointment and if they ask why tell them ladies things, unless they are really nosey that should be suffice.

Felix42 - sending lots of   for a BFP on 28th.

Merry Christmas to everybody else on this post and   for lots of 2008 BFP's


----------



## Felix42

Happy Christmas everybody!  Here's to lots of   and  and  for 2008!
Twinbutterfly, fantastic news on your  this - very early   - morning.

Wishing everyone a chilled out Christmas Day.  

Felix xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

HI Girls

Hope you have all had a fab christmas and are looking forward to the new year.  

I am after some advice I need to pick up my prescription for my pessaires and have been to a couple of places and got lots of different costs, can anybody advise the best place to get these from?  I am based in Leicester

Thanks xxxxxx


----------



## Felix42

Hi there Leicesterloo, I got 28 cyclogest for £30 from my chemist and that was quite a bit cheaper than the clinic (£45 I think). What prices have you been quoted?  

Hope everyone is well.  I've just got one more day til test and am getting AF type pains on my righthand side  Hoping it is growing pains not AF  

Wishing everyone happy holididays and lots and lots of   

Felix xx

ps yeah to Twin Butterfly!


----------



## Leicesterlou

That's not too bad is it.  I have been quoted £48 and £54, did you have to pick them up after a few days?  

Good luck with the test hope you get your BFP


----------



## Buntyboo

Congrats to Twin Butterfly !

Thinking of you Felix and sending positive vibes, good luck with your test tomorrow.

Im due to test on saturday and im so scared.  Trying to stay positive, but i feel as if its all over now.

Hope everyone had a fab Christmas and lets hope 2008 is a better year 

xx


----------



## Felix42

My chemist actually had them in stock already. Just a little local one too. He looked up the price of Puregon for me too but it was the same as the clinic. 

Wishing you lots of luck Buntyboo too.   Have you had a look at the new IUI thread about how many IUIs before BFP? Very positive reading!

Felix xx


----------



## Buntyboo

Hi Felix

Ive read the thread, its quite positive and I've been trying really really hard to keep my spirits up (honest).

After my ranting in my 2ww diary, I do feel alot better, im much much better than I was.

Fingers crossed for us all xx


----------



## Felix42

Well I did the test this morning (Day 14 and two days still to official Day 16 test date) and it was a BFN   I guess it's still possible but I'm thinking unlikely...    Well onwards and upwards and onto IVF at the end of January.

Feeling pretty sad at the moment.  Wishing everyone well with their next step and lots of luck to you Buntyboo with testing tomorrow.  

Felix xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Oh Felix try to stay positive, you never know


----------



## Leicesterlou

Well af has arrived and have rang the clinic booked in for a scan on 7th Jan, but they have just told me that they shut on 11th Jan   so if they can't find a surge it will be abandoned   until March, everything seems to be against us with this treatment,   please please please let there be a surge so we can have our first IUI....


----------



## Felix42

Thank you Lou. Wishing you lots of luck too in getting an early surge before the clinic closes!  

Felix xx


----------



## lilo

Hi Felix,

So so sorry to hear your news this morning. Really thought this was going to be your month too. Was going to post you a good luck message on here yesterday but have been flat out with cold/flu thing all over Christmas and so haven't logged on. I am testing next Sat so still have a way to go yet but have no inclincation at all that it has worked so I will be joining you on the IVF board too as that is now my next step. May take a month or two off first though. Do you know where you are going for it. I am thinking of the ARGC.

Bunty Boo - Have everything crossed for tomorrow.

Annie - My other little cycle buddy. Hope you are holding up ok. How many days have you got left now?

Twin Butterfly - Congrats on your BFP.

x


----------



## Felix42

Thanks Lilo, wishing you and Annie, lots and lots of     So sorry about your cold/flu lilo. That is really really rough.  Hope you are feeling lots better now?

Felix xx


----------



## Buntyboo

Felix, try and stay positive, I dont know if you read my diary but i too tested early (day 14) and got a negative, test again on the official test date and see, it might be just a bit too early.  Fingers crossed, im thinking of you.

Lilo, hope the cold/flu thingy is getting better, Ive only recently gotten over it - its not a nice present as Christmas is it

Spooks, thanks for the PM, it really helps to know people are out there thinking of you and sending you luck, it really helped lift me.

I dont know if anyone has read my diary, but i stupidly decided to test early on xmas day and got a BFN, from then onwards I was convinced AF was on its way and all was lost.  

Today is my official test date, and i almost fell off the toilet seat when i got a BFP this morning, and to be honest im still in shock now.

I dont know if i should test again to make sure, I still cant beleive it.

xx


----------



## Felix42

Buntyboo, that's wonderful news!!! Congrats!

You've given me hope too that my neg could turn positive tomorrow. 

Felix xx


----------



## lilo

oh my god bunty boo that is amazing. Such fantastic news. That's two BFPs on this board this week now!

Congrats. You must be overjoyed.

Felix - Keeping those fingers crossed for your re-test. Have to say, however tempted I am, I haven't yet succumbed to testing early. Can cause so much unnecessary heartache.

x


----------



## Tiny21

Hi All
I have been lurking as we have been away and go away again tomorrow, hope you all a nice Christmas. 

Buntyboo - Congrats, you must be thrilled, even if still in shock?!Just goes to show even a few days can make the difference. 
Congrats twinbutterfly - brilliant news. 
Felix    for tomorrow. 
Lou   for timing of your surge. 

Hi to everyone else Spooks, TLZ, Nonnie, Kissybear, Lilo, Annie, Kas, Zoie, Flower le, Button, Carrott, Davis. Have a great New Year if I don't post again before, come on 2008 - lots of bumps and BFPs are needed. 
Tiny
x


----------



## spooks

hello all, hope everyone is doing well this evening.
 to Bunty Boo  

sorry for me, me,me post here but I am hoping someone can help me. I don't want to post on peer support because ..... I have no idea why? Just feel more at home here I suppose. but if I get no luck here I will post on there. 

I had a BFN after D IUI (non-medicated) and used cyclogest up until test day. I stopped using it on 17th December. However - my (.)(.) or (o)(o)  (more realistic) have continued to grow and are really aching. They are getting so sore that today I did another pg test just incase       I know - and it was still negative. I also have a pain in my left side stomach? area. 
Does anyone know how long cyclogest messes you up for and has anyone else had this.  I had my af for 2 days only - but full flow) on Friday 21st Dec and the (o)(o) pain is similar to af symptoms but more pain and getting worse all the time. 
I would appreciate any thoughts on this   
love spooks x


----------



## Tiny21

Hi Spooks (again!)
Can't help with your queries I am afraid but I would post on peer support, the boards are quite quiet and you are more likely to get a quicker response I would think.  I found people really helpful there as well as on our lovely board. 
Tiny x


----------



## spooks

Hello Tiny, we must stop meeting like this       I guess you're right - it's time I went out into the big wide world and embraced other boards,      I will do just that. 
Take Care love spooks x


----------



## Rachel2

Congrats Bunty Boo!!! I remember that shocked 'out of body' feeling well!!
Spooks - I didn't have sore breasts once I'd come on after Cyclogest. I suppose everyone reacts differently.
Well - dh and I have just got over food poisoning - and have just had a HUGE row so I'm sat here with swollen eyes! We've been rowing more and more and this time it was because I mentioned that I had to virtually twist his arm to spend money on treatment but he spent far too much on Christmas. He got dd and me lots of presents but also some 'family' gifts which I know are things he wanted really! We were already sort of arguing and then I mentioned this and it blew up. I just know that if I held the purse strings I would spend far more on ttc than he will. I don't think he is as bothered as me about having another  child - he does want one but he doesn't feel as strongly about it as I do. I am aslo feeling very premenstrual as I'd due on sometime next week (natural cycle). 
Good luck and love to all. Great to hear about some bfp's!!
Happy New Year to everyone in case I don't get on again


----------



## Felix42

Hello there, just a quick one as I'm already in bed (at 10 on a Saturday!!). 
I can't help either on the cyclogest I'm afraid Spooks. No real side effects apart from delayed AF. I'd agree with Tiny, be brave & post to Peer Support. I've found them ever so helpful and friendly. 

Rachel, big  about the argument with DH. You're both going through a lot with tx (though you obviously more so!) and Christmas isn't the easiest time either. Add to that PMT and its an accident waiting to happen. Be kind to yourself (and DH maybe later). Hope you are feeling lots better soon. 

Hello to everyone else and a big woo hoo for our new BFP-ers. 

Love
Felix xx


----------



## Felix42

Hello again, well sadly it's another BFN for me on official test day.  I was kind of prepared but Buntyboo's fantastic news was giving me that extra bit of hope.  Cheers Buntyboo and good to see you are celebrating the success! IUI does work as this thread shows - yeah to Twin Butterfly too!

Wishing my fellow 2WW success.  Can't wait to hear your news Annie and Lilo.  

Well, my next step is now IVF and after one natural cycle I will be going for it at the end of January.

Any joy on the cyclogest side effects Spooks? Hope you are feeling lots better.

Wishing everyone a great Sunday!

Love Felix xx


----------



## TLZ

Everyone

Hope you all had a nice christmas and are looking forward to the New Year ....

BIG congrats to Twin Butterfly and BuntyBoo    

Good luck to those nearly testing  

Felix   hope you're ok ... lean on us if you need to ok  

Well girls, christmas has been difficult ... that may be a bit of an understatement .... started crying at the dinner table on christmas eve and didn't stop for about 3 days ... 
..... have regained composure now but still feel so so sad   All I want is to be pregnant and hold my own baby ........

Anyhoo, I have allowed myself to be sad and down til New Years Day then I'm bringing back the positivity ready for our January cycle !!  This is going to be the one !!!

I really do send all my bestest love to all you girls and if I'm not on here before NY then wish you all a happy and healthy 2008 

Love,

TLZ xx


----------



## Button76

Hello Ladies

Hope you are all OK and looking forward to getting rid of 2007, I know that I am!

Buntyboo and Twinbitterfly - Congratulations on your BFP's.  They were certainly overdue on this board.  Wishing you a happy and healthy 2008.

Felix - Sorry to hear that it was a BFN for you.  I hope that you are feeling OK.

TLZ - I hope that you are feeling better now.  Sorry to hear that you had a miserable Christmas.  It is good to cry though and is definitely better than bottling your feelings up.  One of my NY Resolutions is to be more open with people about how I am feeling.

Only a quick one from me as battery is running out...

Hi to everyone else and a VERY happy New Year.

Lots of love Button xxxx


----------



## Buntyboo

*Felix * - Im so sorry for your BFN today, I was really hoping it would be positive for you, i was in tears this morning reading your news. Good Luck for 2008, lets hope IVF has better sucess for you, fingers are crossed.

*TLZ* - sorry to hear you were low and miserable over Christmas, the New year is a new start for 2008 and i agree with *Button76* that a god cry is better than bottling it all up inside, i too will try to be more open about my feelings (good or bad)

*Spooks* - no problem is trivial if its a problem to you, I have no experience of cyclogest so I cant offer any real advice im afraid, but wanted you to know im thinking of you.

*Rachel2* - Im so sorry you are having a bad time with DH and this time of year is especially hard to cope with. I hope things get better, which i am sure they will.

To everyone, if i dont get chance to pop on again before, I would like to wish everyone a very Happy New Year and thank you all for your support.

xxx


----------



## olive22

Hi all

Just a quick question, I am currently on tamofin to bring on ovulation. My dr said that they would do IUI next but dp sperms had to be perfect for it? Is this the case? or is it nhs setting their own limits? Also could someone give me idiots guide to IUI please

Happy new year to all

Thanks Olive22X


----------



## lilo

Hi Olive,

Welcome to the thread and good luck with your first IUI. There is a brilliant beginners guide here.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=16321.0

I am not sure if I have ever heard of sperm being perfect for it. My DH has always had good swimmers so it has never applied in our case but I have a feeling I have heard of them doing it with a count of 5mill or above. Perhaps some of the other girls might be able to help me out here.

x


----------



## JUNIOR

Just wanted to say to all, that although I am new to this board, a big thanks to everyone who has made me feel so welcome.  It is a fantastic site for us newbies to come to and the information I have had, has been exceptional.  Let 2008 be BFP's all round.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hi Girls

Congratulations to Buntyboo.  Can't chat for long as in Ireland with Sister in Law, looking forward to lots of   for 2008.

Happy new year to everyone xxxxxx


----------



## Sally Cinnamon

Happy new year to you and heres hoping your dreams come true in 2008!


----------



## kathleenannie

Hi all

Sorry to have been AWOL. Have been toing and froing to the relatives for christmas and then back home to no internet access- arghhh! Out shopping so popped in to internet cafe for quick fix.

Buntyboo/ Twin Butterfly- congrats!!! that's great new year news.

Felix- so sorry  . 

Am about to join you I'm afraid- Been having af cramps so did slightly early test yesterday and negative. Official day tomorrow but feel sure is neg- cramps still going and slight show on underware (TMI- sorry!) Feeling really crappy- had utterly miserable NY eve last night feeling utterly sorry for myself! How can we stay positive people??

Have 2 free iui's left but might start looking in to egg share for feb/ march- not sure how much more of this can take- just feel so sad and desperate.  

Lilo-   everything crossed for you. xx

Lots of love to everyone else.

Annie


----------



## twinbutterfly

Hello ladies
Well what a week it has been for me, since i got my BFP. I have come down with a cold last Sunday, which is not helping things. My (.)(.) are so so sore and keep feeling really sick. I have done 7 test and they all say BFP. My clinic is open again tomorrow and i just cant wait to tell the nurses the good news. Im still not sure how many weeks or what happens next so still don't really believe its real. I know how alot of you feel with BFN as i had 3 before this cycle. I hope me getting a BFP will give you all hope to keep going as i was due for IVF next but we had 1 more go at IUI and it worked, so it can work for others too. 
Always have a rainbow of hope in your hearts. Thank you for all the good wishes and i will keep you all upto date as it happens. Heres lots of baby dust for you all


----------



## lilo

Just want to send massive   to Annie. Really sorry. Don't blame you for feeling so crappy about everything (especially at New Year). Hope you have much better luck the next cycle. Are you going into another one straight away?

I will be joining you and Felix with BFNs on Saturday (official test day). I have no AF pains but the   never shows herself until a few days after the last cyclogest. Have no pregnancy symptoms though either so am not at all hopeful. This is my last shot. After this one I am moving to IVF as I will have had three attempts (with none of them being successful).

Happy New Year to everyone and (to the the newbies in particular) take no notice of an old timer ranting on. There are plenty of people that do get BFPs with IUI so wishing you all the luck in the world.

x


----------



## spooks

Annie   sorry to hear your news. Have you done another test today? Things can and do change?     If things haven't changed then I'm very sorry for you. 
You will find the strength to keep going even if it doesn't feel like it at the moment.   And 
F Friends  are always here for you. 

Lilo - Saturday is still a while away         and no symptoms is not necessarily a bad sign. 
Ranting on here is a good thing too       It's important to have somewhere you can vent your feelings whether they're happy or sad.

Take care everyone,
Spooks


----------



## Kissy Bear

Hellooooooooo IUI Chicks

Sending you loads of love, new year kisses and cuddles to welcome you to 2008! I pray all your wishes come true!

I have being sick in bed and will catch up on personals real soon!

Lots of love always,
Kissy Bear
xXx


----------



## zarzar

Hiya everbody

I'm new on here and i hope i'm posting in the right place. My DH and I are about to start our first cycle of IUI at the Chelsea and Westminster hospital. I feel a bit green about it really and i'm not sure what happens and when (so if anyone can let me know what we're letting ourselves in for?). we had our initial consultation a couple of months ago and we're hoping to get started in Feb or March ( hopefully Feb). We are having to go through the sperm washing programme due to my DH being infected with HIV and HCV when he was 5 years old through his haemophilia treatment. My DH is due to go down to the C&W on Jan 17th to do a test wash and freeze to see make sure they can remove the sperm from the infected fluid and then hopefully after that things will get moving for us. Apparently there is quite a demand and as there the only centre in the country to offer this service we don't know what the waiting times are like. I already have my DD who is nearly 4 but this will be my DH 1st. 

Any way just wanted to say hi and good luck to everyone

Take care

zarzar


----------



## TLZ

lovely girls

Hope you are all ok and settling in to the new year ... I find new year a really bizarre time  ... kind of sad but also hopeful .. is it just me ? probably !! 

Welcome to Zarzar - as Spooks said have a look at the IUI beginners guide on the main IUI page it is really helpful and funny !!

I am really gung-ho about my positivity now girls .. been reading "The Secret" and all fired up now !!   Did you all see the thread on Peer support ?? Very Inspirational I thought ..

Anyway, lots of squidgey love to you all ...


TLZ xx


----------



## Tiny21

Hi TLZ
Just a quick question - what thread are you referring to on Peer Support, had a look and couldn't see what you meant? And what is "The Secret"? 

HAPPY NEW YEAR TO EVERYONE if I haven't said it already.
Welcome ZarZar.  
Get better soon Kissy  
Tiny


----------



## zarzar

Hi and thankyou for the welcome.

Thanks for the info and i read the beginers guide with great interest...i just don't know how if your having a nuatural cycle they manage to get the timing right for basting?

We've had confirmation toaday from the C&W that we'll be having our first cycle the last week in Feb. i''m so excited that we finally seem to be getting some where and i can't wait to get started.. I know that the chances of us conceiving on the first try are pretty slim but at least we might be in with a chance. With there being no way of conceiving naturally i shall be looking forward to peeing on the stick at the end of the 2ww!!

Thanks  

zarzar


----------



## Tiny21

Hi zarzar
Sounds like you found the guide useful. Each clinic is different - I have been to 2 and just had clomid. The first used ovulation kits that you just do at home then go in for tx when you detect your surge. The one I am now monitors using scans and blood tests to detect the best time, then I had to have an injection to trigger ovulation (HCG injection) and they did tx 36 hours later.  Will you be on clomid or anything? I was for 2 out of 3 but I think they still call that a natural cycle - not sure though.  The clinic should tell you everything you need to know, if not ask lots of questions - I do. 
Good luck, I am hoping to have attempt 4 mid Feb all being well. 
Tiny


----------



## TLZ

Hi there Tiny

"The Secret" is a book by Rhonda Byrne and it is basically all about channeling positivity into your life and living as though the good stuff has already happened ... it is quite good but I like all of that self-help type stuff !!   

The thread was on Peer Support, I just found it on page 5, its by Julie-Anne and its call HELP- Please post your positive BFP stories (or words to that effect !!)   Some fab stories on there ...

Hope you are all ok, must dash as meant to be writing an essay (boring !!!)  

See you later gaters!

TLZ xx


----------



## Tiny21

Thanks TLZ, will have a look. 
Tiny 
Good luck with the essay - I need to plan yet more lessons!!


----------



## lilo

Hi everyone,

Good to hear from you Kissy Bear. You will be ok when you go back. The thought is always much worse than the reality.

Well official test day is tomorrow and haven't done any pee sticks yet. However, think it is now definitely game over for me. There is some slight brown staining. AF never shows herself until few days after cyclogest normally but just seems typical that I will get it early on my last attempt.

Love to everyone.

x


----------



## spooks

Lilo,
it's a fine balance between being optimistic and realistic isn't it. 
     Thinking of you, 
Spooks


----------



## zoie

hi all 
i had a great xmas went out for sisters birthday and woke up with a bad head and alittle sick this is a first for me!!
well just to let you know i should be starting nxt tx around 18th jan so not long having to prepare myself for them jabs 
will keep in touch nearer the time 
lilo good luck for tomorrow you never know it might be a good sign that you have a brown stain    
hi to everyone whos new and hope to get back in the swing and learn all whole bunch of new and old names


----------



## Felix42

Good luck Lilo. Will be thinking of you!  

Felix xx


----------



## KittenPaws

Hi ladies,
hope you dont mind me joining your thread. Due to start IUI very soon. Very nervous about it all. 
I hope it works! Hows everyone today?
KP
xxx


----------



## spooks

Hello and welcome kitten paws. Good luck with the tx - do you have any dates yet?
We've gone a bit quiet on here recently - still sluggish after Christmas and New year perhaps 
There's an iui beginners guide on the main iui page (haven't read it myself - I kind of work on a need to know basis and generally feel ignorance is bliss - then I google stuff and diagnose myself with everything under the sun ) but lots of people say it's good. 
There's a few other girls just joined this thread too  
Chat again soon, Spooks


----------



## KittenPaws

Hi Spooks,
Thanks heaps for your reply. DOnt have a date yet, just waiting to have my bloods on Day 2 of af and hopefully start soon after. We have been diagnosed unexplained. Having treatment at LFC in Harley Street, they are fantastic there and have been so supportive as its my first time having any form of tx. Is anyone else having tx there? 
Im just staying in tonight, still have a few cramps after yesterdays full internal investigations n scans. 
Hope to catch up with you and all the ladies
Night night
KP
x x x x


----------



## lilo

Hello everyone,

Well I can hardly believe this and am shaking quite a lot but its a   for me this morning. 

Yeeeee haaaaa!

Just praying to God this one stays.

Wonder if someone can help me out with something though. I know you normally count from the day of your last period to tell how pregnant you are but what about if you know the exact date of conception like you do with IUI. I was   on the 19th December (my late uncle's birthday and late grandparents wedding anniversary wierdly enough). Does that make me only two weeks pregnant or shall I count from the first day of my last period (28th November)? That seems a little innacurate though as I had to inject for ages as my follies grew really slowly. 

Hope this gives some of you hope that it really can work. I had pretty much resigned myself to a BFN and  IVF as my next move but sometimes miracles really do seem to happen.

 to all. 

Lilo xxx


----------



## Felix42

Wow. Lilo. Congratulations!!! That is such fantastic news. Sorry I can't help with the question but I'm sure someone will be able to shed some light.

Enjoy!! Wishing you a very healthy, relaxing and happy pregnancy!

Felix xx


----------



## margocat

Lilo - that's such fantastic news - congratulations!  I saw you this morning on the waiting for first scan thread and was pleased.  Re dates, I think they will count from the day of your last period, but then they may correct the dates once you have had a scan.  Wishing you all the best and looking forward to seeing you (and hopefully soon everyone else!) on the bun in the oven boards. 
MC
x


----------



## spooks

You must be thrilled! 
Sorry can't help with your question
Spooks


----------



## spooks

Oops - that was obviously to lilo


----------



## zoie

yeah!!!!!  congrats to lilo 
im so happy you got your bfp this gives me so much hope 
as for how far pregnant yes pregnant you are the clinic said that the day you do the test marks that you are 4 weeks pregnant and then you can have a scan at 6weeks and 8 weeks then you have to have further scans done at your local hospital hope this helps.
to be honest ive been really negative about the clinic and having my iui done there but now this has happened it shows that they can do there job please keep in touch and dont forget to send a pic to the clinic when your little bundle arrives.


----------



## TLZ

OMG !!!!!

Huge Congrats to Lilo ......    

..... and you thought it wouldn't work ! 

This is really great news and so positive for the rest of us still waiting ....

Enjoy every minute  

TLZ xx

Ps. sorry don't know much about dates etc


----------



## zarzar

Hi Lilo,  

That is fantatic news...It's so great to hear that this treatment can work...

Hooray for Lilo and good luck to everyone else

Take care

Zarzar


----------



## KittenPaws

congrats lilo...yay! gives us all hope yet x x


----------



## Buntyboo

Lilo

Congrats on your BFP !!  You must be so thrilled and i know the feeling of shock, especially after thinking game over!!

When i rang my clinic to let them know my results and book my scan, they told me that usually your dates are taken from the first day of your last AF.  However, because of the tx they know exactly when we ovulate, and your date is then taken from that day, with 2 weeks added onto it.  

Does that make sense ?


----------



## Susanna

Hi! Can I join this thread even if I'm not from the UK?
We're doing our first IUI with FSH injections. I'm really having a tough time with the injections as I'm really scared of needles. I have managed to do the first two, but I still stress a lot about having to prick myself.
I read a lot of the posts here last night and have to say that the BFPs here give a lot of hope 
Congrats to those who got them 
Susanna xx


----------



## spooks

Hello everyone and welcome Susanna - it doesn't make any difference where you're from.  
Sorry can't chat for long as I have to do the ironing!!!!!
No doubt I'll be back on this evening.
Take Care,
Spooks


----------



## Tiny21

Hi
Welcome Susanne - all are welcome! Good luck with it all. I have only had to do 1 injection on my last IUI and my DP did it - but I was very very worried.  I had a needle phobia - I have had hypnotherapy to help me which it has a little. I suppose, like everything you get used to it! Where do you live, somewhere nice and sunny? 
I have just finished ironing Spooks (weird!) - we are off to garden centre for eats and sale!
Lilo - big congrats. Enjoy. 
Hi Kittenpaws, Zarzar, Buntyboo, TLZ, Felix, Margocat, Zoie & everyone else. 

Good luck to those waiting    and good luck to us all for 2008. 

Will try and do some more personals later and update you on our situation - I am now an Aunt to twins!

Love to all, board still very quiet isn't it, I think it will get busier when everyone is out of holiday mood. 
Tiny


----------



## spooks

Tiny - I'm following you again  
what do you buy to eat from a garden centre?


----------



## Tiny21

They have a fab coffee shop and a food section - it is a big centre! Yum!!


----------



## lilo

Thanks to everyone for your messages. They really mean a lot. 

Off to the clinic in the morning to get some more cyclogest and guess I will find out more about scans then.

Zoie, thanks for the info about when the scans are likely to be.

Buntyboo - Thanks for the info re dates. When is your first scan?

Lilo xxx


----------



## flower le

Hello everyone and congrats congrats    to Lilo and Buntyboo - I tell ya I'm away a few days and look what happens!!!!    

I am waiting for   to arrive but as yet not a sign - I wish she would get on with it as I am really looking forward to starting IUI especially now I have heard the great news from over the festive season.  Will catch up soon as not feeling very well at the mo so I'm off to bed for a bit and    to you all - Le xx


----------



## Buntyboo

*Lilo* - My first scan is on the 14th Jan, by then I will be almost 7 weeks (all bar 48 hours!), insemination was on the 12th Jan, 7 days before you, so trust me, it wont be long before you get your early scan !! (Im really quite nervous !)

Hi and welcome *Suzanne * - I dont have a needle phobia, but my DH does, and although he found it hard helping me with the injections, he felt that it was a positive experience bringing us that one step closer to getting our dream. It also helped as we used an injector pen so he wouldnt see so much needle and i have to say, it really didnt hurt at all.

Hi *Kittenpaws* - good luck for your forthcoming treatment, I think you find nervous is a common feeling when starting any tx, and you will be sure to find loads of help, support and encouragement from the girls on this board. They have certainly helped me !!

*Tiny / Spooks* - I admire you both for your commitment to ironing on a Sunday, I cant remember the last time I ironed, in fact, I cant remember where my iron is or what it looks like, how awful !!

And *spooks*, I had to stay away from FF for a while as well, despite my good news, some threads I was reading made me so paranoid and worried I felt I wasnt focusing on what was important and I wasnt being positive ! Im limiting myself to certain threads now otherwise I will end up a complete mess !

To everyone else, apologies for the non personals, but I do hope things are going well, will try harder next time to remember names !

Should've asked Santa for a better memory !


----------



## JMC

Hi to all! Hope you don't mind me popping in!?!

I'm due to start IUI in Feb after taking clomid for 3 months with no luck. Frustrating thing is that me and DH are ok and our consultant says there is no reason why I shouldn't get pregnant but I keep thinking there must be!!!! 

I've been reading all the posts on here and have found them helpful as they give me hope that there is a chance that I may achieve my dream of being a mother in 2008!!!

Hope you all had a good xmas and new year and hope we'll all get our dreams of being pregnant in 2008!

Hope you can all be support to me when I start IUI as I am very nervous about the whole process, have read the beginners guide and found it helpful but still daunted by it all but, like the rest of you, I'll go through any treatment to get pregnant!

JMC


----------



## Buntyboo

*JMC * - Welcome, im sure you will find all the help and support you need before, during and after your treatment. The girls here have been wonderful to me, as they are to everyone !

Good luck on your forthcoming treatment, any questions, just ask away.

xx


----------



## Tiny21

Hi Everyone
Welcome to JMC - the more the merrier! Ask away if you have any questions, usually someone can help or point you in the right direction. The thread had quite a negative time before Christmas, which I think we are still coming out of, lots of BFNs but things seem to be looking up with some fab BFPs which does give us all hope. 

Lilo & Bunty - good luck with your scans - nerve racking but I am sure all will be fine, enjoy this time! 
Bunty - my sister doesn't iron either but I seem to have to, not through choice, DP does his own though, not that mad - he wears a shirt every day! Wise to limit your reading of postings - you can read too much I think. Keep positive. We all want what you have!
Le - good luck - is AF due any time then? Never comes when you want it does it? 

Update on us. We have a follow up consultation later this month, hoping to bring forward as worried it might delay attempt 4. We haven't actually met the consultant at this clinic, just nurses so want to ask loads of questions. They went on results from the previous clinic. I will do everything to ensure we have attempt no 4 late Jan, don't want to wait until Feb. Months really drag when you are not having treatment I find. 
As some of you know I have 2 younger sisters and both were pregnant, which I have found very very hard. Well my youngest sister produced her twins on 4th Jan - all well, though quite difficult. I had serious   when I heard, so hard and want it for us but pleased they were all OK, though she had an emerg C section for no. 2 so she is still recovering. Seen pics but they live 6 hours away so not an option to see them at the moment. Back at work tomorrow and she is still in hospital anyway. Still find it really hard but would like to see them.  My other niece/nephew is due late Feb. Has been so hard but managing better than I was. Family have been great but have not known what to say or do for the best. Anyway, just to update and to explain why I have been a bit quiet recently. 

       to everyone, here's to 2008

Tiny
xx


----------



## Susanna

Thanx for welcoming me 
Buntyboo, My dh has said that he could help me and do the injection, but I wouldn't let him... Today I managed better than yesterday, so hopefully it will get easier and easier 
I hope this year will bring BFPs for all of us


----------



## Susanna

Morning everyone 
I hope you're all doing fine today 
Tiny21, I forgot to answer your question: unfortunately, I don't live somewhere warm and sunny, it's actually cold and snowing here in Finland...

Does anyone know what percentage of IUIs end up in a BFP? Does it depend on what the problem is? Our problem is that I don't ovulate, and with IUIs they make sure that I do, so how probable is it that IUIs will work? I'm scared of getting my hopes up and then be really disappointed...


----------



## Leicesterlou

Morning to all, back at work after a nice break although completely lost track of where everybody is.... 

Been for my 'dildocam' scan this morning and my folicles are not very big and womb lining was only 7mm?  so I am booked for another one on Wednesday morning, keeping everything crossed they are alot bigger then and can commence with the treatment.

Sending lots of


----------



## KittenPaws

Morning all, aww bless you i have my fingers and toes crossed that your little follies grow big and strong. Is this your first go at IUI. We too are about to embark on the IUI journey and am v.excited. Got to have my fertility bloods profile on friday day 2 of AF, and then we will have a follow up appointment and hopefully a starting date. Where are you doing tx? 
I had my first dildocam the other day  lol, it wasnt too bad but the other one was a friggen killer. I nearly wriggled right off the bed, the pressure, ouchy! lol. Im such a big baby, its not that bad. 
Im at work having one of those days, wish it was still christmas holidays  
xxx


----------



## Nonnie

Hello

Happy New Year To Everyone.

Sorry I was awol over Christmas. Had just got over shock of BFP when I started to bleed and cramp. Got into panic and spent most of Christmas and New Year hibernating until clinic opened again. Had scan at end of last week. So far everything is ok but it is a little early(six weeks) and I have to go back this week or next. I did see the tiniest flicker of a heatbeat. Its a pretty amazing thing, but im worried evertime i have a twinge at all. cant wait to get back to reflexology.......

Sorry to hear those of you who didnt enjoy the holidays or treatment didnt work. Im sending you lots of    

To all the new people I do not know. You are in the right place.I got loads of support here. Have a little faith (and loads of reflexology)and it does work.  

Congratulations to all the BFP's. Especially Lilo.  

To all my old pals, especially Kizzybear, Tiny and Spooks.  I have been thinking of you all and sending you      

Talk to you all soon. Babydust to everyone thinking about it, injecting, 2ww, or testing.    

Nonnie
xxx


----------



## TLZ

People !!

BIG welcome to JMC - you'll find us all supportive on here if a bit mad !!  

Lou -   GFG !!!

Susanna -  Finland eh? All vodka and crayfish I hear !!   Would love to go there, do you get the northern lights ?

Tiny - Congrats on becoming an aunt   It is hard though I know some of what you must be feeling, mixed emotions ...    With me I loathe their pregnancies but fall in love with the babes when they arrive - it's hard NOT to love a newborn isn't it ?

Me - Well girls, had a morning from hell trying to contact my clinic, they just don't answer the phone - serious phone rage this morning !!  
Trying to keep with this positivity lark (grunt!!) and have placed my order with the cosmos for a happy and healthy pregnancy and bub this year ... oh the things I do !!!

Just want to say Hi to EVERYONE on here and wish you all lots of good vibes today

  

Love as ever

TLZ xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Thanks Kittenpaws - what size should my follies be and what is a good womb lining?  The nurse said they like double figures??  I know what you mean about the excited bit I was the same couldn't wait to get started.  I am having my treatment at the Leicester Royal Infirmary, I didn't find the dildocam too bad but felt a bit sad when I got told to go back Wednesday as the follies are not big enough, nightmare as the clinic is due to be shutting for refurb so not too much pressure hey    What do you mean by the other one is a killer, what other one I thought it was just the dildocam?? God I hate being so new to this but at the sametime keeping everything crossed, makes me feel so excited, sick, confused  

Nonnie - congrats, keeping everything crossed hoping your scan goes well      

TLZ - what does GFG mean  

To everybody else sending lots of positive vibes and feel free to send me lots of positive vibes, tricks etc to help my follies grow nice and big!!!!


----------



## KittenPaws

Try not to worry too much and just keep positive. It is such a roller coaster of emotions i can say that for sure. Last week i was all smiles, this week not too low just kindof anxious. 
The other was an internal check i think its just similar to that of a smear test? But it was alot of poking about, lol. 
Im at the LFC in Harley street, they are really fab there. Nurses are always around to answer q's. Is anyone else at that clinic? 
Congrats to all you girls and your BFPs   to all those in waiting.... 
Im thinking GFG is go for gold? 
Girls i want to ask , did anyone have side effects with clomid? or injections for iui? 
Im a bit new to this so all help is needed!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Thanks Kittenpaws, sending your lots of   and try to remain


----------



## zoie

hi everyone 
just popped in to see whats new
hi to everyone whos new sure i will learn your names soon
 to lilo
spooks how are things going ?
kitten paws i had no side affects with the clomid or with my last iui the only thing i ever got was i started to grow in thr right places if know what i mean 
i know some women do get side affects such as mood swings and ohss im sure someone will be able to give you more info.
i will be on here more often nearer the 18th as then i will start my 2nd go of iui 
will keep in touch


----------



## KittenPaws

Goodluck zoie, i hope this one turns into a BFP. Look forward to getting to know all you gals... 
Its nice to have people to chat to. 
xxx 
im at work and so want to go home!


----------



## KittenPaws

i keep reading about "basting" what is that??


----------



## caz nox

Hi all, 

I am back to IUI again after 1 BFP with my first ever IUI so hoping that it will work again for me. I have hubby on vitamins and so am I! 

I have a follow up meeting on the 14th Jan and hoping to start IUI on my next AF - whenever that will be!!!! 

I might be sticking on this board and getting to know you all for a while. 

Tata for now...


----------



## KittenPaws

Hi Caz and welcome, 

I wish you lots of luck with your IUI. Where abouts are u doing your tx? another possibly stupid question, when is it that you can usually start tx? its my first time. Ive got a blood test day 2 of AF and then he will see us for follow up and to begin.


----------



## caz nox

As soon as my period arrives I will start with Puregon on day 2ish which grows follicles and hopefully have some good ones to have IUI with. 

I am in Swansea with the LWC I have had good results with them just hoping to get a baby with them...


----------



## KittenPaws

OOOh good luck goodluck    lots of fairy dust to you...


----------



## TLZ

Hello again ...

Lou - GFG means grow follies grow (or go follies go) when you need some oommph for your follies !!

Kitten - Basting is when you have the actual IUI, with the speculum etc etc - TMI !!!! we had started using the   sign for basting as the word basting just sounds a bit ... yuck!!

Welcome back Caz ..   looking forward to getting to know you xx

Hello's to Spooks, Kissy, Tiny, Zoie, Felix and anyone else I missed now or earlier 

Laters

TLZ xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

WHAT AM i LIKE.

TLZ - Thanks for the GFG, here's hoping they are looking alot better on Wednesday.  By the way did anyone ever guess what the TLZ stands for??  I seem to have lost that thread....


----------



## KittenPaws

Oh thanks, yep TMI! LOL    i think i will soon become very used to the lingo. 
GFG - go for  gold, der to me!!! lol 
xxx


----------



## TLZ

No ... no-one guessed !! keeping it a secret


----------



## Leicesterlou

Got me intrigued now


----------



## KittenPaws

Tender Loving Zygote?


----------



## spooks

Uugh! Don't think much of the green print.


----------



## Leicesterlou

I agree Spooks, I am in a race against 'treatment' as my clinic was due to be shutting on Friday but they now say the builders are behind, so just one of the times I am thankful that builder's take there time, please let it get really icy to give me more time to finish cycle of IUI


----------



## Susanna

*KittenPaws*, I had side effects with clomids. I had mood swings and hot flushes. (I'm usually always cold, so it was a change...)
*spooks*, I am Finnish. It's only -5 at the moment. It's been a very warm winter and there was no snow at Christmas. There is some now, though, since it started snowing yesterday 
*TLZ*, That's one of the bad things about trying to get pregnant and then being pregnant: no vodka or crayfish  Well, we only eat crayfish during a brief period in the summer... We don't often get northern lights here in Helsinki as it's too far south and there is too much "light pollution" from the city. By the way, what's TMI? (I'm new to the lingo as well  )
I had trouble getting through to my doctor's as well as they were closed for Christmas and didn'e open til the 2nd of January and I had to get an appointment for that week. Luckily I then got through on the 2nd, but it wasn't easy...


----------



## Tiny21

Hi All
First day back at work today and there have been loads of posts, will try my hardest but won't manage to mention everyone I don't think, sorry and hello to everyone!  

Kitten - I didn't have any side effects with clomid, not that I noticed anyway.  
Susanna - I am missing snow this year, for the past few years we have been skiing but as a teacher couldn't afford the half term prices. Do you like the climate there? here it seems to be a nothing climate really, no proper seasons any more!! I sound like a right old ...... there. Welcome anyway. TMI - too much information.  
Lou - I was at Leicster for first 2 DIUIs, they shut for one of our cycles but timing worked out OK in the end, unfortunately BFN though. I hope it works out for you.   I have had follicles around 15mm on Day 10 scans - these obviously then grow and I think they do tx when they are 20mm or more - don't quote me on that though, haven't checked my notes for my figures. My lining was around 5 on Day 10 for one of my tx and I think they want that to be closer to 10ish - again don't quote me. I can dig out my scribbles if you want me to. They do grow quite rapidly though. I had a scan on a Friday and had 15mm ish, by Monday were around 20ish - again from memory. Drinking water helps them grow apparantly, as do some other things - if you do a search I am sure there are more things you can do to help them. 
Nonnie, Hi take it easy and try to chill!!
Caz Nox - welcome.  
Now now Spooks! Some clinics that people write about on here seem really flexible and others like both I have used are really not! Doesn't seem fair at all. 
Hi TLZ, hope you are OK. 

Now - my question and update. Have been onto clinic this afternoon after work and am not happy  . I was ringing to check that the fact that my follow up appointment was on Day 34 of my cycle and therefore AF will have started and explained I didn't want to miss another month of treatment  - we missed this month because of Christmas.  Nurse spoke to consultant and he said they would want me to have another month before tx anyway - i.e. a full, "natural" AF (I only had clomid and HCG jab). I said I was 36 and unless there were good medical reasons don't feel I have time to miss cycles!! I can get quite *** quite quickly when it comes to this, I wasn't rude to them!! Honestly  
She called me back and now has 3 queries - 1 - is this funded by NHS - I said I don't know (they have all PCT paperwork, and said as far as we were concerned all £ had been transferred and we were entitled to 6 IUIs - she is now going to have to check this out  .  2 - unsure if there is donor sperm available (this really worries me) 3. They would want me to wait another month anyway - the medical reason is, apparantly "follicles can develop corpeus luteum which can be mistaken for follices" - I am not medical and I think this is what she said, I can't really question this but why isn't this always a risk or is it only with the drugs? 

So my questions are: 
1 - Does anyone know about buying sperm in - how this works, how to do it etc. etc? 
2 - Has anyone else heard this explanation for waiting for tx? 
I think I will pop this in peer support and on the main thread as well - interesting to see what people say.     I know, from here, that a lot of clinics regularly do back to back treatments so what is the explanation for that?     A confused and frustrated Tiny!

    to everyone and Hi to everyone I haven't mentioned personally. 
Tiny


----------



## flower le

HI everyone Hope you are all ok.  still no sign of af --- IT'S DRIVING ME CRAZY!!!!!   I just wish my body would get on doing what it should be! I am looking forward to starting the iui so much and I am actually really positive the mo so I need my body to get a move on so I stay that way! Oh the joys of ttc eh?   

As for someones question on clomid side effects (sorry i'm not up to speed with everyone's names yet) I am one of the lucky ones who didn't really get any side effects just the odd  but to be honest I think that was ttc not the clomid.  I am quite nervous about the injection side effects because I can't really find anything on the internet about it.  Maybe that is best?

Anyways     to all you lovely ladies x


----------



## flower le

Hi tiny sorry that I cant answer your questions hun - i am an iui newbie but I have sent you some bubbles and if you still dont get any positive help from your clinic you hold them and ill    x


----------



## Tiny21

Thanks Flower le!!


----------



## Kissy Bear

Hellooooooooooooooo IUI Chicksssssssssssssssssssssss 

A big warm welcome  to all the newbies that have appeared from no-where! (Where have you being hiding?) I wish that all your dreams come true but whilst you get there - this is the site for you! Hope you enjoy it as much as I do and hope you make a friend or two in the process as the chicks here are just great! Sending you loads of love, cuddles and kisses and keep your chin up as PMA (Positive Mental Attitude) can make the difference!   

As for LILO, Congratulations!    
It was so hard logging on to the pc with 5x BFN's on one day and there is always a rainbow after the storm - so happy for you! All the very best for the next 9 months and hope all goes to plan!   

Me me me me me 
To all my IUI Chicks - so sorry for no personals but I will catch up - I promise! Its good to see you all posting again! My excuse was that I was sick in bed but to be honest it was good and relaxing break and I managed to think very carefully about what 2008 holds for me and DH.

I didn't do IUI this month over Dec/Jan - as I didn't OV (Ovulate)  My Jan/Feb IUI will only go ahead if they have finished decorating (painting) the clinic otherwise its going to be cancelled. They said they will only be able to tell me once my cycle has started. I went for IVF scan today for my appointment beginning of February 2008. DH came with me and was so supportive! At the end of Jan/Feb I start IVF so maybe it will be better for me not to do a final IUI before IVF and not think of another negative and then straight into IVF. 

SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO what I am saying is that I might be moving on to another thread sooner rather than later. Its scares me some what as I have been on this thread for 1 year and I feel like its my home  I will miss you all and want to say thank you from the bottom of my heart for understanding me when nobody else did. For loving and remembering me even when I didn't want to chat. Your PM's got me back up and your messages made me feel like I wasn't just a statistic! I should mention all the names for the newbies to know how wonderful you lot are... but I wouldn't like to miss out all the ladies that are now contacting me with little babies in there arms! SO it could be you next and keep that chin up and I will be looking over you all to make sure!

Thank-you IUI Chicks! I will be forever in your debt!


----------



## Kissy Bear

To the IUI chick asking about clomid....

Here is a link to the clomid thread and all the side effects... Its better not to think too much of the side effects however its also good to know what they are and if you do have it then you can keep a close eye on it...

Clomid Thread / Side effects of Clomid...
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=48662.75

If there is anything you need to know please don't hesitate to PM (personal message) me and I will try and help as much as possible.

If anything, hope this link helps!        

Lots of love,
Kissy Bear


----------



## Tiny21

Hi Kissy
Great to hear from you, we are seriously missing you on here, you and your jolliness (spelling) and positiveness (good words hey?!)  

Thanks for all of your support on here, I am sure we will all keep an eye on you as you move (or maybe even join you - though the thought of IVF seriously freaks me out at the moment!).

You really have been a rock at times for me and others I am sure, you often cheered me up and made me  
[fly]
THANK YOU KISSY[/fly]
[fly]         [/fly] to you. 
Lots of love and cuddles. 
Tiny xx


----------



## TLZ

Peeps ..

Kissy - Lovely lady    Thanks for your lovely message, don't go too far from us and remember we love you XXXXXXX  

Tiny - So sorry you're having this faff at the moment - I swear sometimes I think if the people in these clinics had a brain they'd be dangerous!!   Actually most of the people I've dealt with are nice but the beaurocrisy(sp) of it all ...??
Chin up chickadee  

Clomid Query - Whoever asked that ... I was a total mentalist on clomid and poor DH couldn't do right for doing wrong ... ah the good old clomid days ... NOT!!!!   BUT, on the menopur injections I felt fab!! It was brilliant, I called them my happy hormones and would have kept taking them if it wasn't dangerous/illegal/costly !!  

Lovin' the rolling about smiley today !!

I spend far too much time on here and on ******** ... you lot are so great !!    

Catcha later gaters

TLZ xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Evening TLZ - yes I also spend most of my day on FF and ********, both are so addictive I think logging into FF is like having your personal best friend with you at all times  *as all the girlies are so friendly and welcoming, thanks * 

Tiny - did you used to live in Leicester then? Thanks for the information.

Hi kissy bear - thanks for the welcome, to be honest I have been reading/watching the posts for a while now but as I have only started IUI today felt it best to start chatting with you all.

To everybody else - I am sure I will catch up as I get used to using this thread but in the meantime sending lots of    to all.

Leicesterlou xxxxxx


----------



## spooks

There's a whole lot of love on here tonight

I don't want to put any newbies off and we're not always this sentimental but Kissy Bear has been such an anchor for us IUI girls
           
Always there with words of wisdom (and extreme nonsense when called for  ) (I think TLZ is taking up your position) 
 
wishing you all the best whatever you decide to do next. 
Keep in touch, I'll be watching you (sounding more like a crazy stalker everyday)  
Spooks


----------



## Tiny21

Lou
No - we live in East Yorkshire and Leicester, would you believe, was the closest place with sperm and no waiting list for private treatment - we liked the people there!!  We were waiting for our NHS funding at that point, now we have it - not exactly sure how much and have had one IUI with NHS money at Care Sheffield where we got our Hull funding transferred to - complicated!! We had to seriously fight to get £ transferred. 
Leicester is around 2 hours for us, Sheffield around 1ish - Hull has no sperm so no option but to travel. Will stop moaning now!!
Going to eat my tea now!
Tiny


----------



## Leicesterlou

Tiny

Bless sounds like you have had a nightmare, at least your settled now and not too far too travel hey.

Enjoy your tea and speak soon xxxx


----------



## Kissy Bear

Wow can you IUI Chicks chattttttttttttttttt 

Susanna Welcome to FF! All the very best for your first IUI cycle. I hope everything goes to plan!    
Enclosed link to Abbreviations and Jargons http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/index.php?option=com_glossary&Itemid=120 however the IUI Chicks have also created some of our own which we find more appropriate... Basting =  GFG = Grow follicles grow  Die Cysts Die = DCD 

Leicesterlou Glad to see you have being typing away and can join in on the chat! I have asked the weather man to provide extra cold winds for Leicester to keep the roads beyond freezing point so we can ensure the builders stay well away from the clinic or else I will pray a builders tongue gets stuck on the light pole outside! Keeping everything crossed for you tx hun   

Tiny Tiny Tiny You are amazing... Thanks for the lovely post and kind words!  I know you have had such a difficult 2007 but you always gave just as much support back if not more. Its a new year and a new beginning and I have everything crossed for you!    I'm sure someone will be able to help with your questions on peer support. You would think the clinic would be able to explain clearly    I think we should arrange a stampede!

Crazy Spook or Just Spooks Hey you, clomid not Cyclogest information  I thought you were suppose to be relaxed over this Xmas holidays? I have missed your crazyness but after reading some of your posts - you just soooooooooo funny and felt like I was home again!    What am I going to do with-out my partner in crime Sending you loads of love hun    

Nonnie Chick I am so sorry to hear its being a crazy Xmas for you and hope its getting better! Glad the scan went well and keeping evrything crossed all goes to plan hun!  Take it easy, put your feet up and so happy you got to see the heart beat! I have everything crossed for you!   

Flower Le Welcome to FF! Wishing you all the very best for your 1st IUI!    I am sending you a very special AF dance to help the witch on her way! 
           

KittenPaws Welcome to FF! Hope the clomid thread link was helpful and you have managed to get all the information you need. Once again, to much information can also be bad so hopefully you are able to look at it and then forget about it - as you can sometimes read something into every pain... Saying that - I had every side effect so I am the last one to talk  Wishing you all the very best for you IUI!   

Caz Nox Welcome back! How are you feeling towards IUI? When were you last on the thread - it feels like yonks! I have eveything crossed that this cycle will work for you!    

TLZ Teaser Tia, Tammy, Tilda, Tony (also girl name), Tanya, Tracy, Therese....You like to teaze.... I didn't get to read the last posts of the previous thread but hey give me a break... I will have to go back and check on who said what and what other names were suggested and now re-look at my book of names.... boy are you hard work!  How were the exams in the end? Hows this cycle going? Keeping everything crossed hun!   

Felix So sorry I wasn't there to hear your sad news! I'm sending you loads of love and cuddles and hope to hear from you soon.   

Annie So sorry I wasn't there to hear your sad news! Sending you loads of love and cuddles and hope to hear from you soon.   

Zoie Hows this cycle going? Keeping everything crossed for you!   

Princesskas Hope you ok hun! Haven't heard from you in ages!   

To all the IUI Chicks I have missed, get finger to key board and look forward to hearing from you soon!

Me me me me me: 
Thanks for all the good wishes and will be keeping an eye on you all!
By the way, if you see an increase in bubbles its MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## zoie

hi kissey bear have not started my next cycle yet waiting for the 18th thats when i can start my menopur providing my cycle starts like normall 
its starting to get more chatty 
spooks= have not spoke to you for a while have you decided on if your going to have tx in jan or wait till feb?
annie and felix      but     for 2008
all newbies welcome and good luck with your future iui (praying its only the 1)
lilo great news how your well and eating lots of comfort food with your feet up cause you deserve it 
how has the clinic been? do you know if there is any other bfp in the clinic ? anything to keep my hopes up


----------



## Leicesterlou

Thanks for the positive vibes and organising the builders to be delayed Kissy 

I am looking for some advice - I am concerned about my DH  as we haven't had  for a few weeks with AF arriving etc (_TMI sorry but need to ask_) and I am concerned it needs to be fresh, because if my baseline scan is ok tomorrow may be basting late this week or early next (if luckY) What do people normally do?

Thanks


----------



## Susanna

Leicesterlou, I was told that we shouldn't have   for 2 days before the basting, but that it would be good to have some just before that. This way the quality of the sperm is better, ie. more   and less  . (I had to try out the smileys...)


----------



## Leicesterlou

Thanks for that Susanna, will try and get him prepared as they say....


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Hiya Girls  

We are thinking of giving IUI another go, is anyone having IUI using menopur without downregging? 

xxxx


----------



## zoie

hi saila 
im starting iui around the 18th and i take menopur and cyclogest
as for the down regging i dont know what that is so i take it i dont 
with my first iui i was taking menopur from day 2 to day 13 and then i have the trigger shot to grantee ovulation then have the dreaded cyclogest for the next 16 days
what did you have on your last iui?


----------



## Leicesterlou

Zoie - sorry for butting in on your chat but why do you say dreaded cyclogest?  Just I have got them to use after basting (if I get to that stage) and I completely new to Fertility treatement so first IUI?


----------



## lilo

Aaargh. Just sent a big long post which went missing.

Tiny - I had to pester my clinic for back to back tx. They told me as a matter of course that you should have a month in between but when I challenged it and they asked my consultant he said there was no reason why not. As you know, I got my BFP. I always used to feel better actually doing something than having a month off to think about it all.

Bunty Boo - When is your scan again? How pregnant are you and how pregnant will you be when you have it?

Kissy Bear - Just wanted to wish you lots of   for whatever you decide (whether it is that last IUI or first IVF)

Nonnie - So glad to hear your scan went well and you saw that precious heart beat.

Flower Le - Fingers crossed AF shows soon.

Spooks and TLZ - Just wanted to say hi really

My cycle buddies Felix and Annie - I just wanted to wish you     for your next cycle. Have everything crossed for you.

Zoie - My clinic buddy. The same applies to you.

Saliace - I have just had menopur but never downregged and got a BFP.

To everyone else I have missed  - Wishing you all well and lots of luck.

On to me. Well I went to the hospital and got some more cyclogest. Also got a date for my first scan. It will be on 21st January when I am approx 6w2d. Will keep you all posted.

Lilo x


----------



## zoie

arhh!! lilo ive just had the same my  message went missing so here we go
lilo cingrats let us know how things go with the scan you never know i might be up there the same time but sadly i will be having the didocam actually just worked it out i wont be up there i will only be on day 4 im so eager to start 
hi leicesterlou
the cyclogest is not to bad but you suffer from alot of leckage which is a pain along with this i suffered from alot of wind and slight belly pain due to the wind 
it all depends how you take it some women use the back door i use the front 
one thing to know is that the cyclogset can cause your period to be late so you wait for your period to come and then it dont so you think your pregnant but then your not its just the cyclogest 
it can take awhile  for your af to come back aswell so dont be surprised if you af dont turn up (   for it not to turn up cause you get a bfp)
hope this helps


----------



## Leicesterlou

Thanks Zoie  .  I didn't realise the cyclogest messed around with AF, what a nightmare    I have been told by the Consultant to use the front door twice a day, not looking forward to it


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Lilo ~ Congratulations  what dosage were you on?


----------



## lilo

Hi Saila,

Thanks.

It was a bit weird. I was on 75/150 for alternate days. I then got put down to 75 only because too many little follies had grown. Then they pretty much stopped growing so they put me back up to 150 every day. Wasn't actually basted until about day 22.


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Did you not ovulate naturally before CD22?


----------



## lilo

No I don't ovulate by myself so need the menopur/gonal F and then a trigger jab to release all follies.

x


----------



## ♥Saila♥

Ahhh.... see I ovulate on my own which is why they downregulate me using synarel. I never make the end of the 2ww usually when i have downregulated so wanted to try IUI this time without synarel


----------



## zoie

hi
i ovuate on my own there is nothing wrong with my periods or anything linning is ok aswell
but yet im on menopur 75iu and then i have the pregnyll 10.000 this make the follicles release so i dont think you dont have to ovulate to have the drugs its just the dr preference
my dr says that if he gives me the trigger shot it grantees he gets the basting done on the right time
and you have a better chance of not missing an egg.


----------



## KittenPaws

hey ladies. i ovulate on my own n get normal pds. i just wud like to ask is there an actual start date 4 iui? im a newbie and havnt startd just yet.xox


----------



## zarzar

Hi Ladies  

I'm trying not to be on here every day as I can see it taking over my life.  

Reading everyones posts, it seems that everyone is taking drugs of some sort or another...I have been told that i'm having IUI in a natural cycle and I took that to mean without any drugs at all...Has anyone had IUI without drugs and do you think it will make my chances of conceiving less?? 

any way Hi to anyone I haven't said Hi too..It seems to have got much busier on here the last day or 2

Loads of love to everyone and   

Zarzar
xxx


----------



## Kissy Bear

Hello Zarzar  

I had IUI without any medications as they said that the clomid kick started ovulation for me although every other month I do not ov. Please be aware that everyone's statistics are different however I was advised a 10% chance without medication and 20% chance if I had medication (clomid). As per your profile it looks like you have a baby already and therefore I asume you are paying for your tx (treatment)? If you are paying I would consider medication as you guarentee a better quality egg and the clinic will be monitoring you more frequently however this might incure more money?  I asked for injections (and not clomid) but unfortunately the NHS will not do it when there is no additional funding or when the blood test says you ovulate naturally.

I wish you all the very best on your fertility journey and will be keeping everything crossed for you!


----------



## Button76

Bloody Hell ladies, do any of you actually do any work?  I can't believe how many posts there are!!!

I can't possibly remember everyones names anymore there are just so many of us!

Kissy Bear - Great news re the IVF.  I really hope that everything works out well for you and as much as I would like to join you on the IVF board I am desperately hoping that this last go at IUI works for us.

Lilo - Congratulations on the BFP.  After all that worry about the follies it still worked.  That definitely gives me some hope.  Wishing you a very happy and healthy pregnancy.

Tiny - I too joined your auntie gang.  My sister had a baby on Friday.  He was very late as was due before Christmas.  I do feel OK about it but am still feeling a bit weird and am not sure how I will be when I go to see her.

Hi Saila - nice to see you back.  Fingers crossed for some good news for you this year.

Zoie - hoping AF turns up soon so you can get on with another go.  I am waiting for mine too but it is due a bit after you.

Hi to everyone else and all of the newbies.  I know I have missed loads of people out but it's quite hard to catch up when you've been away for a while.

Me, me, me... had a rubbish afternoon in work today I had an email from one of my sister in laws friends inviting me to her baby shower at the end of the month (she is due end Feb).  I couldn't stop crying.  Just what you need when you are sitting at your desk in work!  I may be able to put on a brave face most of the time but I am not superhuman!  I can honestly say that I would rather put pins in my eyes than go.  Is this being a little melodramatic!!!??  I'm sure that my SIL will understand if I say no (which I am going to).  I just don't think I would be able to cope with it.

Only a couple of weeks for AF to show up so we can get going on our last go.

Can't remember who asked the Q about back to back tx.  After my first go my clinic said it was fine to carry on straight awaywith the next go.  Unfortunately it was a no go as I has a cyst anyway so I had a month off in the end.  As Lilo's story goes to show I don't think having a break (apart from it being for your sanity) makes any difference.

Lots of love to you all

Button xxxx


----------



## lilo

Thanks Button. Fingers crossed your last go turns out like mine.

xxx


----------



## zarzar

Hi Kissy Bear, Hi Button

Thanks for your reply

Yes we are self funding our treatment but things are a bit confusing for us. Because we live near to Birmingham we have had all the preliminary tests done at the Birmingham women's hospital but because of our 'situation' we have to go to the Chelsea and Westminster in London for our treatment. So it's difficult to know who to ask. I've only had 1 consultation at the C&W and the next time we go there will be for basting and our last consultation at the women's hospital was about 8 months ago and i don't think we'll be having another one...It's all very frustrating and confusing. 

Good luck with your treatment sending lots of     your way

love 

Zar


----------



## Tiny21

Hi
Sorry if I don't manage personals to everyone, I will try. 
Tiny is in serious   having spoken to clinic, probably not really their fault but really upset and annoyed!

I don't think I have been downregulated either, not sure but presume I would if I had?  
Baby shower Button - no thank you! I think you are right not to go. Congrats on being an Aunty, not sure when we will meet our niece and nephew, they still aren't out of hospital and live in Scotland (we don't!), it is hard, don't know how I will be when I meet them? They were born on Friday as well. 

Hi to Salia, Zoie, Kissy (you can't keep away  ), Lilo ( I am sure I have said Congrats on BFP - if not SO sorry, sometimes get lost with messages, seriously sorry if haven't!), Lou, Susanna. 

Hi Spooks buddy - well done for restricting yourself! I think it is very addictive! Hope you are OK. Had Day 1 with children back at school today, came home, spoke to clinic, got mad, then dozed off!!

Kitten - did anyone answer your question? Clinics all work differently as you can probably see and obviously depends on your individual circumstances. Most clinics start some kind of monitoring - scans usually at around Day 10 of your cycle - my first clinic used that information, I used OPKs and then went for tx when they showed I ovulated. My 2nd clinic kept scanning every couple of days, combined with blood tests, used that information to time my HCG jab (which I did myself - or DP did) then had tx 36 hours later - hope that helps a little. Ask away if you want any more information. 

Reason for    Tiny, will try and keep brief is chased clinic from calls made yesterday to be told - we now have to go back on the waiting list for sperm - potentially this is 6 months and they are unsure on our NHS funding (we had it transferred). I suppose I should have worked out the sperm thing but there was I "merrily" going along thinking next tx Febish now thinking when, if at all? I am going to get DP to chase PCT on funding issue - we understood that we had been referred with all funding for 6 DIUIs or at the least more than one so why the issue? It is all so unfair - have now been trawling around trying to see about importing sperm or going to another clinic privately again (we do not have loads of spare money as I am sure none of us do) and just feel even further away from the chance of having a baby   We have an appointment on 21st Jan with the consultant there to review options and the failed treatment but honestly wonder if it is worth it - we will go obviously but just feel so let down by the whole system, I know it isn't the clinic's fault but you have to get   with someone don't you.  Well, my moan over, I really don't have energy to spend all night trawling the web for info on donor sperm, not tonight anyway. We are Yorkshire - if anyone knows of clinics within reasonable distance of us that has lots of sperm or you think they might please let me know or any ideas about importing and how easy that is or buying....... Thanks. I know this isn't a donor sperm thread but you are my best thread buddies!  

    to all those imminently having treatment or waiting for news    . 
Love 
Tiny 
x


----------



## TLZ

Helloooo Ladies  

OMG !!!  Rabbit Rabbit Rabbit .... or what !!!   Love it !!!

Hi there Saila, hope you are ok, it's got really busy on here  

I've had a really full on day at Uni and have a pretty big week ahead but I will TRY to stay updated with you all ....

Me -Just waiting for AF to arrive to be able to start 2nd IUI .... thinking about asking for a different drug as I was on Menopur and there has been a discussion on Peer Support about the benefits of Gonal F and Puregon ....  anyone had these here  Obviously I would have to properly discuss with my docs next time anyway ..

Will catch up with all of you properly soon  

Love to one and all

TLZ xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Morning to all, well I agree I am addicted to this site, I use it when at work (Crafty I know but as I can get away with it) ha ha

Zarzar - I am going through natural IUI at present, the only drugs I have is cyclogest for after basting.

Button76 - yes I work but totally addicted to this site, I think it helps when your going through tx to log on everyday for the support, or maybe I am just going mad   LOL

Me - well I have been for my 2nd baseline scan this morning and my follices have grown but still need to grow so going back on Friday, so thats me with hot water bottle again tonight on my tummy and drinking plenty of water


----------



## KittenPaws

Yay Lou, good news on the scan. Rest up plenty of water. Grow follies Grow !! 

Hello to all you lovely ladies. Hope everyone is doing well. 

Button- I read your post and its hard. In November 2 of my SILs gave birth and a 3rd announced she was pg. That was so hard for me, but i got thru it. Steer clear of baby showers, and they will def understand. Clever me actually had the suprise joint baby shower at my house for both SILs. It was a great day, but i was dying inside. Think i cried most that night. I remember one of them left a bouncer at my house cos the car was full, i made DH hide it in the storage cupboard i couldnt even look at it. 

You girls will laugh, this FF is surely addictive, i had a dream i went with Tiny on a donor sperm hunt, we travelled all over Uk to get it. Checking men out and running all types of odd tests! I have never even met you Tiny! Im even dreaming of this. 

AF started a sligh show this morning, so hopefully friday i can get my blood test and then pending results start IUI asap. 

Has anyone been watching Hughs chicken run? Oh my gosh i will never eat another non free range chicken again!!!!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Kittenpaws - I can't stop laughing   at my computer after reading about your dreams and I am at work so everybody is now looking at me as though I am mad  .  

I noticed Hugh's Chicken run and will be watching it tonight (I thought it was the first one but maybe not), I saw something similar about a year ago about how is they are battery reared they have markings on their little legs and now I go around checking the legs on the frozen chickens in supermarkets to check they have been treated right


----------



## KittenPaws

Haa haaaaa  now im laughing. I better be quiet i work in Mental Health and might get sectioned if im not careful. LOL

Last night was the second episode, i actually cried watching those poor little chickkys. The thing is they cant be good for us, they said that because of the way they are reared they smell like amonia as it is in their urine. Thats gotta be seriously bad for our bodies!!!!


----------



## Leicesterlou

LOL!!!!!!!  Got visions of you being sectioned now  

Yes sounds the same as the one I saw while ago, they ao did tests showing the battery reared ones contained far more fat aswell!!!!


----------



## KittenPaws

Lol. 

I was reading your little history info, we are quite similar! This is your 1st IUI? Where are you at? Sorry if ive asked this already just getting used to evryone and names.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Yes I have had my 2nd baseline scan this morning, 1st one was Monday follicles are growing but not yet big enough, doing a natural cycle.

How about you, where are you with it are you doing natural or medicated?


----------



## KittenPaws

Its my 1st too. NHS wouldnt offer us IUI, just one cycle of IVF but we were recommended by a private fertility specialist before that to try IUI. So i dont want to jump straight to IVF, we decided to self fund. This will be our very 1st cycle, but starting with a new clinic meant they wanted scans, urine, sperm, blood etc all done again. Last time was a year or so . Im having my blood test for 3rd day of AF on friday morning, and then next week follow up consult.  Results so far, all my internal scans fine & DH sperm is normal. I am new to all this and am not sure when we can actually start. The clinic is superfast, get appontments straight away and results come back for most things same day. But bloods take 5 days so by then it will be day of AF. I dont think we will be doing a natural cycle im aware that this particular clinic like to give clomid and also puregon is it? something like that. 

I just want it all to start. Have been taking my supplements, eating healthy got a giant bottle of Evian on my desk..... getting all prepared..... 

How are you finding the whole thing??


----------



## Leicesterlou

We are private as my DH has 2 kids from previous relationship we were going to try ICSI with egg share as my DH has had poor sperm quality in the past (3yrs ago) but since then he has given up smoking and cut down on alcohol and it has returned to a normal level and I have no problems so we thought before we go through all that to try the IUI natural route first.  

I know what you mean with waiting I felt like everybody was having tx except me   our last appt with our consultant was November and then my AF arrived late December so booked in for 1st baseline 12day scan and here I am waiting for Friday to arrive for my 3rd, I think if you are using drugs yours will be more controlled, with the natural you just have to wait for the body to get on and ovulate  .  

I have been eating healthy as trying to loose some weight but have been advised to drink plenty and have hot water bottle of tummy to encourage follicles to grow.  Try to be patient (I know easy for me to say) but it will all be happening for you very soon.

I am finding it quite an experience with the 'dildocam' every other day   just praying my follies are big enough on Friday for me to start testing for my surge as my clinic is due to be closing for re-furb and if I don't ovulate before tx will be abandoned until March/April


----------



## KittenPaws

I know your so right, patience is the key. The thing is when its so close, it like AAARGGGH just hurry already. 

I had that "dildocam" last week, it was quite interesting seeing whats going on in there. I was worried it was going to be horrid but its nothing, nowhere close to the other one they use to check cervix and do pap smear. I bloody hate that one!  

Yeah i read about you guys saying drink lots of water, so i thought id start early. Im now think hmmm what shall i eat for lunch!? 

How come if your doing IUI private the waits between tx are so long? and that re-furb thing TOTALLY SUX!!!!!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Bless ya.  I have not had the other cervix/pap smear so can't really compare.  I did have a HSG (hysterosalpingogram) but that wasn't too bad either.

I have a Baxters healthy choice chicken and veg soup, how good am I  

We are doing private at Spire (used to be BUPA) but the tx is actually at the local NHS hospital, yes I know nightmare but closest to where we live.  WHere are you having tx?


----------



## fallen angel

Hi ladies, I wonder if I could join you as I am about to start the IUI journey ( all being well), and I have alot of questions.
I have an appointment with cons on 18th jan to discuss things further and sign consent forms and such, but until then I am a bit in the dark. Basically my biggest concern is the funding part, as we are not entitled to nhs treatment as dh and myself both have children so we are having to self fund. However dh is on a pretty low income and as the IUI is £320.04 per attempt, this is an awful lot of money for us. I was just wondering if any of you could tell me how you funded the IUI yourselves, as I would be very grateful to know of any possible options that might be available to us to help us with the funding. Any advice you can give me would be very much appreciated, thankyou, kind regards to all, FA x


----------



## Leicesterlou

Welcome Fallen angel - no idea on funding we are having private IUI for £500 so yours is alot cheaper but just funding ourselves, will be watching your replies closely though in case we can learn anything.


----------



## kathleenannie

Lovely IUI girls- hello again!!!  

First day back in office (and therefore able to internet) Would love to get all personal with y'all but it's just taken me half an hour to catch up with the news and if I don't do some work soon, I'm gonna get fired!!

Lilo- OMG!!! That's such great news- congrats to you my   buddy! 

Welcome to lots of newbies- good luck on your IUI journeys.

Little bit of me...

BFN confirmed early Jan but getting straight back on the horse!! Started menopur on Mon (ouch) DP doing the jabs for me and is being great (I tried to do my own on Mon but freaked out!!) Nervous coz had one cycle on clomid and produced too many follies- they are keeping a careful eye on this cycle- next scan on Fri.

Internet back at home on Jan 10th so you'll be seeing a lot more of me!!   
to everyone till then.

Annie xx


----------



## Susanna

I had my dildocam scan this morning and there was one 10mm follicule, it's not big enough, so I have to keep on with the injections and the next scan is on friday (so we have the same timing with *Leicesterlou*  ). I have to remember to drink lots of water and maybe try hot water bottles... I hope both of our follies are big enough on friday  How bid did they tell you they needed to be?

*TLZ* asked about puregon, well I'm using it at the moment. No real side effects yet, but the follies haven't grown enough either (I have PCO, so they said that you couldn't predict how it would work). I have only tried clomids before and with those I had a lot of side effects...

*kathleenannie*, I hate injections too. I actually went hysterical in front of the nurse when she was showing me how to do it, but it's been getting easier all the time...

*fallen angel*, can't really help you with your question as I'm from Finland. Reading your problems, I realise how lucky I am here in Finland as I can do everything in the public sector. It doesn't cost much. I know people who have gone to a private clinic here because they didn't want to wait, but we've been lucky, since we haven't had to wait for our appointments at all.

 and  to all


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hi Susanna - finally I seem to have found a cycle buddy    The nurse told me at least 14mm, so fingers crossed hey, I guess your doing medicated?  I am doing natural.  WHat time is your appt on Friday?


----------



## KittenPaws

Leisterlou- i hope that was free range chicken soup !!      Im doing my tx at  London Fertility Clinic in Harley Street. I wrote you a big msg before i ducked out to lunch and i dont know where it went. 

Fallen Angel - Welcome   i hope you find this thread as useful as i have. The ladies on here can sometimes be your lifeline. Well me and DH are funding ourselves and per cycle it is just under £800 not including all some other initial costs of tests etc. Im not too sure what i could suggest as you cant have it on the NHS? 

Although i could make one suggestion to all the ladies to pester your local Primary Care Trust for funding. As it is nearing close to the end of the financial year alot of boroughs have money floating about and have been known to offer individual tx on the NHS. If you need any help let me know. 

Goodluck Susanna


----------



## Leicesterlou

Now there's a ?  The ingredients are:

Water, Carrots, Onions, Peas, Haricot Beans, Potatoes, Cauliflower, Green Beans, Parsnips, Swede, Cornflour, Sweetcorn, Chicken Stock, Celery, Chicken (1%), Sea Salt, Chicken Flavouring, Chicken Fat, Dried Onions, Parsley, White Pepper. Vegetables 38%

Who knows


----------



## KittenPaws

oh the poor little chicks........ lol xx


----------



## TLZ

everyone

Susanna - I have PCOS too but only mildly .. even so my follies didn't stimulate as much as they thought they might (only had one decent size one) so I think they will up my dose for next time - it's interesting that your follies are slow growers on Puregon ...

Lou & Kitten - Haven't you two got any work to do ?? I can see you two are going to be trouble !!!     That soups sounds nice though, might have to get that one !!  

I just rang up Sainsburys/Nectar thingy and had a massive go at them for continually sending me magazines and vouchers for baby related stuff   I wouldn't mind if I EVER bought any of that stuff but I don't .... how thoughtless, grrrr ...

Ho hum, must get on with stuff, catch you all later

TLZ xx


----------



## KittenPaws

i need to get out TLZ! I am sat at this desk all day. begining of the new year is awfully quiet at work, i should be grateful. Im sitting here catching up on paperwork. 
B-O-R-I-N-G


----------



## Leicesterlou

Would definately recommend any of the baxters healthy choice soups, delicious.

I am working promise as well as being on ff all day with all my new friends


----------



## KittenPaws

we sound like two guilty school girls!


----------



## TLZ

hahahahaha


----------



## Leicesterlou




----------



## KittenPaws

HA HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

im laughing and people think IM CRAZY!!!!


----------



## KittenPaws

My SILs friend told her that if someone does private tx they then cannot have NHS tx. She just emailed me , is that true


----------



## zoie

hi kittenpaws
im not 100% but my understanding was you can have private iui while waiting for ivf but you can not pay for ivf while waiting for ivf
makes sence really cause if you have the money to do private ivf then why would you need nhs funding 
it saves them money and also lets other people who cant afford private ivf get further up the waiting list this is my thinking anyway but i might be wrong


----------



## KittenPaws

ahhh thanx zoie. That makes sense. I was thinking oh oh!


----------



## Buntyboo

Hi Ladies

Its been a few days since Ive been here online as Ive been getting bad nausea and sickeness, and I cant believe the amount of msgs I needed to read through !! Its great to see so much engery and positiveness though, its very encouraging.

I apologise for the lack of personals, I had meant to but I completely forgot to make notes as I was reading !! (with ONE exception)

*Lilo * - I saw your posting on your scan, mine is next Monday (14th) and I will be 6 wks + 6 days pregnant, so we are a week apart !!

Can i ask tho - What is cyclogest and what is is used for ? I have only had the one IUI with clomid/menopur and Pregnly shot and had my BFP - but im reading alot of mentions on cyclogest after basting. Does it have an effect on your chances of getting a positive or keeping the postitive ?

Sorry if im asking a really dumb question, but im in a state of paranoia until i get that scan!!

Next time, I promise to make notes and include personals

xx


----------



## KittenPaws

Congrats BuntyBoo!  

Wish you a healthy & happy pg. Send us all a little baby dust this way!  



PS im a newbie so cant help with q's ... sorry x


----------



## Buntyboo

Thanks *Kittenpaws*, when are you due to start your tx? I will be thinking of you and watching your progess xx


----------



## spooks

cyclogest - did somone mention cyclogest    
Buntyboo my understanding is  - some clinics give it after basting and for up to 12 weeks into pg to help the embryo snuggle in. If you're pg you produce it anyway. Some dr's say it helps makes an embryo stick in the first place- others says it doesn't really and if it's going to stay it will even without the cyclogest.  
All the best for your scan


----------



## Buntyboo

Thanks *Spooks* - its reassuring to talk to people who have first had experience of these drugs, you have helped put my mind at rest, although im sorry you have had such a hard time taking it. I hope things get better and you get the BFP you deserve.

Always amases me how different cons / clinics all have different opinions !!

xx


----------



## Susanna

*Leicesterlou*, My appt is at 1.45pm finnish time, so that's 11.45am UK time (at least I think  )
Sorry, don't have time to answer everyone else


----------



## lilo

Hi Bunty Boo. Thanks so much for the message. Cyclogest is a pessary that gives your body extra progesterone. I have always taken it during my 2ww wait and was always told I would have to continue for three months if pregnant. 

I think Spooks is right though, if it is going to stay it is going to stay without the horrible waxy bullets so don't worry about it.

Will be thinking of you when you do your scan. Am sure the pregnancy symptoms mean it will go well though. Can I just check how you worked out your date. Did you count from the day of the insemination and add two weeks. That's what I did and I worked out I am 5 weeks today but the nurse at my clinic said I am only 4 w 4 days. 

When did your sickness start?

x


----------



## zarzar

Hi Buntyboo

Just wanted to say good luck with your scan..I will be thinking of you. 

Zarzar


----------



## Tiny21

Hi all
Just a quick one as off to bed - knackered!!

Sounded like a bit of a mad thread today!

Had to say to Kitten - very sorry you had a nightmare last night with an imaginery me in it hunting for sperm - weird!!! Thank you for the thoughts though - maybe some sperm will come and find me!  I have weird dreams as well so you are not alone - does show a bit of an obsession with the site though! Hence I am trying to stay on for less periods of time! Do you know something about PCT funding? Just from your earlier post I wondered if you had inside information - ours was transferred (after we battled and argued) - I assumed all £ would be transferred for whatever our local PCT would have done had they been able to treat so am confused why the new clinic is having to contact them again?? Any thoughts? 

Fallen angel - welcome, when we paid privately for DIUI it was £650ish (obviously included donor sperm in that). 


Good luck to all those with pending PG scans or dildocams - hope follies and linings are doing their stuff. Good luck if you are injecting!   to all
Tiny x


----------



## KittenPaws

Morning All, 

Hope all is well. 

Tiny- we had a laugh too. Unfortunately i dont have the inside scoop, but what as i work for the NHS its common knowledge that at the end of each financial year each PCT has money they have to use up before the next financial year. Dont know the whys? or ins/outs. But you can always try your luck! If you email the Director of Commissioning in your PCT or send a letter, you can always ask? 

Leisterlou- hows the follies growing sweety?  

Bunty Boo- I am due to start anytime soon. I am going for follow up early next week then all will be crystal clear. Im just cant wait ....... its very nerve racking having to wait and i think that makes me more anxious at times. 

All other girls - Gday and hope your all okay


----------



## Buntyboo

Hi *Zarzar* - thanks for the good luck msg

*Kittenpaws* - Waiting and not knowing is the worst thing ever, just try and relax and im sure things will go according to plan for you. I started on a course of reflexology whilst i was waiting to commence tx and it may not be everyones cup of tea, but it helped, that and hypnotherapy cd's (specialising in trying for a baby and fertility treatment)!

* Lilo * - The clinic told me they take the date from insemination and add 2 weeks, normally it would be from the first day of the last period, but as they know exactly when ovulation occured, the dates are then taken from conception day. I would ask your clinic for a definition of how they work the dates tho, maybe each clinic has a different policy on that too !!

The sickness started bang on the dot on week 5, and its strange because there is no pattern to it, in fact yesterday I had a day off from it, but today its back again. That doesnt help with the paranoia, im constantly questioning if everything is OK!!

One thing I do remember from many years of poking and prodding from cons is that I am sensitive to progesterone and it usually makes me ill, so maybe thats why i wasnt prescribed cyclogest? It probably explains why im having a rough time with sickness and exhaustion now too.

Fingers crossed

Sending good luck and positive vibes to you all

xxx


----------



## KittenPaws

Thanks Buntyboo. When i went to Zita west clinic few weeks back they told me i should take some hypnotherapy and cant remember the name but a form of deep breathing and relaxation. I just didnt feel it was my thing. But might give it a shot. 

Poor you with the morning sickness, although ive heard that sickness is a good sign. So just keep strong. Remember the end result   it will be worth it!!  xoxoxo


----------



## Leicesterlou

Morning girls

KittenPaws - my partner in crime    Sat all night with hot water bottle of tummy, got my scan at 8am tomorrow morning so fingers crossed.

L x


----------



## KittenPaws

Hey gorgeous girl!   Yay, i got my full fertility blood profile tomorow, then hopefully start VERY soon. Possibly next week... or soon after! 

Wishing you lots of luck for tomorow! Keep growing little buddies...... 

Are you at work today?


----------



## Leicesterlou

Yes I am at work today, I work M-F 8.30-3.30pm.  You sound very excited


----------



## KittenPaws

Yeah i am totally, been a long damn wait i must say. i am a 9-5iver! Wish i finished 3.30.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Lets hope our first goes at IUI are successful


----------



## KittenPaws

I know, its really nice hearing others that get a BFP 1st time round. Goodluck sweety ....and everyone else. 
Im off to a meeting soon, arrrgh just want to go home and sleep!


----------



## amandalofi

Hi Ladies...hope you do not mind another newbie posting here.....DH & I are hoping to start our first IUI in a couple of weeks....when AF shows up.....it does feel stange that I can not wait for AF to show up so that we can get started, when for ages I have been dreading getting AF 

I had my inital consultation at the clinic to go through how to do the injections etc & what to expect & when, however I have a question which I was wondering if any of you ladies could advise me on.....during the first part of the cycle (during the injection phase) DH & I are going away for the weekend (only to a hotel in the UK) but the Nurse at the clinic said that the medication has to be kept in the fridge.  I know the hotel where we are staying does not have fridges in the rooms so I was wondering what I could do with the medication.  I was thinking of may be taking a few cool packs & thermal bag to keep the meds cold.....what would you do?

Thanks for any help & advice.

Good luck to all & best wishes.


----------



## KittenPaws

Welcome amandalofi - hope you find it as useful as we all have. i have met some fab buddies on here. With the injections i cant tell u to be honest, havent got that far yet. I know what you mean about AF, ive bean waiting for the   to show up so i can have my day 2 blood tests! It was odd being so happy when it came so we can get the ball rolling. 

Goodluck and look forward to getting to know u


----------



## Leicesterlou

Welcome amanda - I have found this site to be a godsend it is my best friend at the moment.  I can't help with injections questions as I am doing natural IUI but good luck with everything and speak soon xxxx


----------



## KittenPaws

me and lou are the gals who do no work and chat all day


----------



## Leicesterlou

Does that make us the naughty IUI TTC girls??


----------



## KittenPaws

Ahhh i was always the naughty one at school.   Nothing changes! Lol. Isnt it your hometime me dear?


----------



## Leicesterlou

Me dear??    Yes it is me duck, if I don't log on again later then I am busy relaxing with my hot water bottle and I will catch up with you tomorrow Kitten  

Everybody else have a good evening


----------



## KittenPaws

i have a half aussie half london accent. lol.

Have a great evening and relax, feet up with hot water bottle

 will catch up with you after lunch got clinic appointment in morning.

xoxoxox GOODLUCK


----------



## Leicesterlou

Oh good luck for that x


----------



## amandalofi

Hi again ladies....as I am such a newbie to this....why the hot water bottle?  I often have one the first day of AF to help with the cramps but does it help later on in the cycle or with your treatment?  Sorry for the silly question  

Thanks 

PS Hope you are having a nice evening.


----------



## Susanna

*amandalofi*, The hot water bottle is to help follies grow. Don't know if it works, but at this stage, I'm willing to try anything  I'm using Puregon and it says that the ampoules can be left out of the cold for a period of 3 months. I use an injection pen and I don't need to put it in the fridge at all. One ampoule is enough for 7-8 injections, so it might be enough for a whole cycle, depending of course on the number of days and on the quantity you need to inject...

I'm using a hot water bottle for the first time. I actually have some stomach cramps on the right side where there was a bigger follicle than the rest. Don't know what that's a sign for


----------



## amandalofi

Hi Susanna...thanks for the response....I'll see how the IUI goes & bear the hot water bottle in mind.  At my clinic it seems as though you either do the injections the old fashioned way or use a pen...I think it depends on that you are prescribed.

Where are you in your cycle & where are you having treatment?  I hope it all goes well for you.

Best of luck.

Amanda


----------



## Susanna

^ I actually have to give a pregnyl shot the old fashioned way and that needs to be in the fridge until used...
I'm pricking myself with Puregon hoping my follies grow and can have the basting done early next week. I'm doing the tx in Finland


----------



## Leicesterlou

Morning girls

Well been for my 3rd scan and womb lining is ready but follies only grown 1mm after 2 nights with hot water bottle and drinking lots of water they are still only 11m, feeling very   and praying that when I go again on Monday for my 4th scan that they have a growth spurt over the weekend otherwise the nurse mentioned tx may be abandoned.

Sorry no personals xxx


----------



## lilo

Hi LeicesterLou,

Just wanted to send you lots of GFF thoughts.    

Also wanted to give you little bit of encouragement. I had about six scans on my last cycle. My follies just weren't growing. They upped my meds and they were growing 0.5 or 1mm every couple of days. There was a lot of talk of abandonment. When I went for my final scan they had leapt up by 4mm and I ended up with three that were of the right size. I was already for them to say they were going to cancel but for some bizarre reason they decided to have a growth spurt.

So just really wanted to say don't give up all hope. 

x


----------



## Leicesterlou

Thanks for that Lilo, fingers crossed just harder as I am natural.  The nurse did say they may up my clomid this morning but I reminded her I am doing natural and thats when she said just have to wait and see then, just hope it happens before they close for the bloody refurb


----------



## Susanna

*Leicesterlou* I have the same kind of news. No change since Wednesday. My follies are the same size even though I also drank a lot of water and used the hot water bottle. 
They upped my meds (Puregon) from 50 to 75 IU. My next scan is on Tuesday, so let's hope there is some growth before then... Today I found out that I should have had blood tests done on Wednesday and today before the appt. Well I went after the appointment. I have to go again on Tuesday morning and the appt is in the afternoon. Today everything was uncomfortable. For the first time in my life the dilocam hurt and then of course the blood test hurt. I guess I'm really sensitive today 
This is becoming more and more expensive as Puregon is really expensive. But I guess it will all be worth it in the end


----------



## Leicesterlou

Susanna - god and your on meds which makes it harder at least I am natural so just got to wait for the body to ovulate.  I know what you mean with the dildocam I found it more sensitive I feel a but battered all these scans   but at least it will all be worth it fingers crossed


----------



## Buntyboo

*Leicesterlou* - Sorry to hear your scan today didnt go too well, there is time yet for a growth spurt, so think positive and relax. Its a stressful enough procedure to have without having to worry about getting treatment in before the clinic closes !! I will be thinking of you and sending you positive vibes.

Ohhh and I dont want to interfere, but I read your diary and you mentioned a hot bath and large glass of wine, I have read somewhere that hot baths are not advised (but cant remember if thats after the insemination) and also alcohol to be avoided.

Can anyone else shed some light on this ? Ive read so much lately maybe im mixed up.

*Susanna* - Keeping my fingers crossed for you as well, lets get some good follies !!

To everyone else - good luck and hope all is well

xx


----------



## Nonnie

Hey Chicks

Had my scan on Thursday again and have been officially told by the clinic that Im eight weeks preggers.     It was totally different this week and everyone was congratualating us. So Im starting to relax and enjoy.

*Spooks * will be watching over ye to see what happens. Sending you loads of   
*Kissy Bear* My anchor and good friend. Good luck with IVF. Keep in touch xxxxx

To all you other ladies, keep positive and sendin you all loads of baby dust

                 

Nonnie
xxx


----------



## Rachel2

Just popping in! Lilo - FANTASTIC NEWS!!! You must be on cloud 9! Nonnie - great news about the scan.
Well things might be changing for us. We were supposed to be having a break from iui until March - but dh has been invited to a big stag do end of Feb and as his sperm sample was poor for the last iui I didn't want to risk a binge drink effecting things. So we are going to have treatment Feb instead. The consultant wants dh to give a sample in next week and if still poor may advise that ivf is needed. We really can't afford this though at about £4k. Really got fingers crossed that sperm has improved - and then we'd have 2 more goes at iui. Last time he was under severe stress and exhaustion (work related) so that might have been the cause of the very poor sample. 
Well - good luck to all injecting, scanning,basting and waiting!


----------



## lilo

Nonnie. That's such great news. Congratulations. Enjoy every minute. xx


----------



## Malteser Maiden

Hi

Can I join you guys.  I'm an IUI virgin, DH just gave me my first injection this morning, I'm not sure who it hurt most.  I'm making him pay, as I've told him he needs to think up a treat to compensate each injection      .  Anyway first one arrived about ten minutes ago, a packet of Maltesers (I'm easy to please) and it reminded me of FF.

As you'll see from below, I was a mad Clomid Chick last summer, but haven't posted since we had m/c last August.  This was our nightmare as we had no sign of any problem and thought we'd made it to the 12 weeks, until the scan, which was just full of bad news.

We're now jumping back on the roller coaster and have just started our 1st attempt at IUI, so as we keep saying...time to fasten the seat belts.

Hopefully I'll be able to catch up on all your news, but I'll start by sending my Congratulations to Nonnie, that's wonderful news  

MM
XXXX


----------



## spooks

Hi Malteser Maiden  
So sorry to hear of your sad news in August.  
Hope the IUI works for you    .
I like the idea of a treat after jabs - I had to jab for about 10 days on first tx (I think) so tell Dh to get a supply in. It's not easy for him either I should imagine - perhaps you could get a treat for him after he's done your final trigger shot.    
Hope it all goes well for you,
 Spooks


----------



## TLZ

Hi Everyone

Sorry not been on here properly for a couple of days, been quite a big week for me workwise and plenty of stuff to think about lately ...

Also feeling a bit low at the moment and didn't want to put a damper on here ....   I'm waiting to start IUI no2 and my AF is a bit late, think the last IUI must have messed it around a bit - but itching to start again and the waiting is killing me!!  

Being pregnant is practically all I think about and it is doing my napper in !  

Ho Hum - well I'm about (sort of) so catch up with you all soon

TLZ xx


----------



## spooks

Hi TLZ, if it's any consolation I feel the same that's why I've been lying low. There's a lot of girls here about to embark on their first IUI and I didn't want to be a negative norbet.  
It can and does work first time for many people and I have everything crossed for you all.  
It's difficult being on the 2ww but waiting to get on it in the first place is so hard too.
         
Here's to everyone waiting for appointments, af's, jabbing, scanning and everything else that comes with this whole business.   Now I really am signing ut for the rest of the day.
Take care all, spooks


----------



## Susanna

*Malteser Maiden*, Welcome 
*Nonnie*, Congrats 
*spooks* and *TLZ*, You guys can always come here even when you're down. That's what this place is for, isn't it?  

At the supermarket, I almost took a chocolate bar as a compensation for the injection tonight and my dh thought that it was a good idea (usually he starts lecturing me about it...), but I decided not to. He has been buying me lots of chocolate and I've been eating a chocolate bar every day after the injections, so it's starting to be unhealthy... Maybe I'll start buying chocolate again next week (or maybe tomorrow), but I'll try not to for a while


----------



## wee emma

TLZ said:


> Did you all see the thread on Peer support ?? Very Inspirational I thought ..
> 
> 
> TLZ xx


hiya everyone, i've looked but i can't find the peer support thing. does anyone know where it is?

thanks
xoxo


----------



## kathleenannie

Hi all

Finally have internet access at home- hurrah!

Wow- away for a couple of weeks and don't recognize the old place- Lots of new "faces"! Sure I will get to know you all soon.

TLZ/ Spooks- Can I join you in down in the dumps corner? I'm feeling really fed up at the moment too. Got myself feeling really negative- this isn't going to work for me, I am never going to have a baby etc etc.

Come on ladies, how can we get ourselves back on the up? Heres a special   for the time being to keep you both going.

Annie x


----------



## Kissy Bear

Kissy Bear hugs Annie (((((((((((((((Annie)))))))))))))))))
Kissy Bear hugs Spooks (((((((((((((((Spooks)))))))))))))))))
Kissy Bear hugs TLZ (((((((((((((((TLZ)))))))))))))))))

EmmaElizabeth, the peer support is on the home page, third box down called "Direct Support" and click on Peer SUpport... Just in case I have copied the link for you...
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=186.0

Sending everyone lots of special hugs, it just takes a little longer to get what we want but it will come!
             

Lots of sloppy kisses,
Kissy Bear
xXx


----------



## Button76

Hi Peeps

Annie, Spooks & TLZ - try and stay positive, we all know how hard it is.  I too am convinced that my last go won't work but we have seen people on this board getting a BFP after 3 or 4 goes.  I am mid cycle at the moment so have another couple of weeks before my last IUI will start.  I am looking forward to doing something again but half of me wants to put it off for another month (which I won;t!) just in case it doesn't work again.  To make it worse, I know that I will be testing around the time that my brothers baby is due... my second niece/nephew in two months!


Hi Malteser Maiden - hope that the jabbing is going OK.  Fingers crossed for some good news from you soon.  I was sorry to read about your m/c in August.

Nonnie - good to hear about your scan and you are now relaxing into things.  I'm sure that everything will continue to go well for you.

Hope everyone is having a nice weekend.

Button xxxx


----------



## kathleenannie

Thanks KB and Button

KB- glad to see you are still popping in- missed you! How are you?

Right- lets get positive poeple- I AM going to be pregnant in 2008- come on baby, we are so excited to finally meet you...

Am jabbing at the moment- next scan tomorrow which will be day 11 for me. Do I have any   buddies at roughly same stage?

  and   to all

Annie x


----------



## Leicesterlou

Annie, Spooks and TLZ - remember we are all here to help you have all helped me at some point    try to be focused and   ready to start the next tx

Sorry not many personals need to catch up with the thread.

Me - I have been for my 4th baseline scan for my natural IUI this morning and one of my follicles is 16.5mm the others are also still growing and my womb lining is ready so will be testing my wee from tomorrow morning for ovulation so hopefully will be on 2ww very soon xxxx


----------



## zarzar

Hi Ladies

Hope everyone had a good weekend..

Leicesterlou I just wanted to wish you good luck with your scan sending lots of     your way.

big hugs  

zarzar


----------



## Leicesterlou

Thanks Zarzar I have had my scan my follies have grown and the next part of my tx when I ovulate will be insemination


----------



## matchbox

Hi girls!
It's been awhile since I checked this forum. I just needed a break.   Not been myself last few months and I've been very depressed. My last cycle of IUI has been cancelled because of a poor response. Since then (middle of Nov) I didn't have a period, I was advised to take Provera so I can start my (probably) last attempt of IUI. I tested this morning and it was BFN but my question is because I didn't have period since November, do I still have a chance to be pregnant? Don't wanna take Provera and maybe risk something even my fertility nurse said it's OK to take it!
Anyway I am so scared because next step is IVF


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hi Matchbox, sorry I can't help with your question but just wanted to say I am thinking of you


----------



## Susanna

*Leicesterlou*, I have my scan tomorrow. Let's hope I get as good news as you did 
*matchbox*, I can't help you with your question, but I guess it depends on the drug. I guess if your fertility nurse said it's OK to take it, it should be OK.


----------



## leechcb1

Hi All

I'm a newbie on first course of IUI with clomid and have loitered for the passed few days reading everyone’s posts.  Feel brave enough to post today.  Your posts are setting my mind at rest.

I spent all of my 20's trying not to get pregnant and all of my 30's trying to!!  I’m now 35 with 36 birthday not too far away.  We have unexplained infertility and have tried clomid for 6 months last year -no joy.  

Today is first day peeing on stick to see when I ovulate.  Hopefully will be basted sometime during end of week.  I’m at the Hewitt Centre in Liverpool who have been fantastic.  Read in an earlier post that people have trouble getting through to them on the phone - I won’t be able to take the stress of hearing that answering machine telling me to call back and as I work about ten mins from hospital I will have to bash down their door if they don’t answer the phone!!!!

Anyway just wanted to say hi and wish everyone good luck 

xxxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Welcome Leechcb1, I am doing natural IUI and my first day of 'peeing on the stick' starts tomorrow, exciting to have you join and be about the same place as me, lets   we go onto to be belly buddies


----------



## leechcb1

Here's hoping Leicesterlou!!

Let me know how you get on and I'll keep you updated - one more sleep and you can start!!

Have been trying to get up to date in work today in case i have to take an emergency day off with my "womens problems" but it isn't working out to well.  Have been on here for quite a bit today!!

xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Yes its very addictive, I find I end up doing more on ff than actual work


----------



## JenBow

Hello all  , I'm another newbie - this seems to be a busy month for us!

I am on my first go at IUI (with Clomid), and my test day is a week today, so half way through the dreaded 2ww!!

I have a question -  the clinic have made an appt for a pregnancy test in the morning next Monday, and say they will ring me in the afternoon with the result.  Now, I am generally a patient kind of girl, but I think the waiting will be unbearable, and I think it will take a HUGE amount of self control not to do a pregnancy test myself before that.  Also I don't think I can take the call at work, as there will almost certainly be   if not good news.

Can anyone advise me on this?  Is it worth going into the clinic, or can I just do a test at home?

Thanks all!


----------



## TLZ

dear friends...

Welcome to Cathy and Matchbox ... hope you manage to find your way around ok, there are loads of us IUI'ers at the mo'

 Susanna, hope all goes as it should for you

 to everyone at whatever stage you are at ... can't keep up with you all ..  

Special   and   to my friends Spooks and Annie who haven't been feeling so chipper lately  

Special   for Zoie too ... where are you up to these days ??

Me - Think AF is finally coming so fingers crossed to start round two later this week - from the frying pan into the fire eh!

See you all later

TLZ xx  

PS: Hi JenBow ... I have tested at home and rang them with results ... each clinic is different ... take the day off !!!!


----------



## leechcb1

Sorry JenBow I'm new and not as far up the treatment as you so can't answer your question - just wanted to wish you the best of luck 
xx


----------



## zoie

hi jenbow
you should have a pregnancy test at the clinic cause they can detect the smallest amount of hormones which a home test might not and the last thing you want is to have a negative at home get all upset then get the call that you are  
i know its hard to wait but it will be worth it
if your going to be at work perhaps you can ask them to ring at a certain time of take the day off so then if its positive you can jump around like looney without no one seeing  but if it a negative then you can get out the chocolate bars the hot tea and a duvet and pamper youself  hope you get your bfp


----------



## zoie

hi tlz
im doing well waiting to start nxt tx 
af is due on the 18th but that dont mean anything in this game 
ive had a months break since last iui so af should be here on time but yet it feels like ive been waiting forever 
how about you when are you ment to start we might end up being cycle buddys 

hi to everyone whos new on here and hi to everyone else ive missed


----------



## JenBow

Thanks Zoie and TLZ - good advice I think to take the day off so I can let off steam one way or another!!  Thanks for the good luck message too leechcb1 -  I am really getting nervous now, waking up early and just trying to think positve thoughts   and doing the brazil nut and pineapple juice and warm wheat bag thing, so just a case of wait and see now. (unless anyone else has any advice for me?! I'm always open to new suggestions!)

Anyone with a similar test date as me?  

Lots of luck to all the IUI girls xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Just a quick one from me but   with the testing


----------



## JenBow

Thanks Leicesterlou - just had a peek at your diary and congrats on your super-follies, and fingers crossed for the coming weeks!xx


----------



## Kissy Bear

[fly]    [/fly]

[fly]   [/fly]

[fly]   [/fly]

[fly]   [/fly]

[fly]   [/fly]

[fly]   [/fly]


----------



## jen_d

Hello to you all.

It's been a while since i've been on here.  We're starting IUI #3 tomorrow.

I look forward to chating to you all
Jenny
x


----------



## Leicesterlou

Good luck for tomorrow jen_d are you doing medicated or natural?


----------



## KittenPaws

Morning ladies, 

Oh it takes so long to catch up when your out of the loop a day or two. 

Firstly Annie, Spooks and TLZ- Ladies this place is for all of us. Good times, bad times highs and lows. You girls are always there to support us so remember we are her to offer support in the same way. I hope that you can try to remain as positive as you can. I hope 2008 blesses us all with our beautiful tiny miracles  

Newbies- Welcome welcome. I myself am a half newbie  Due to start IUI very soon for the first time. Got follow up consult next Thursday (hopefully sooner if Dr gets a cancellation). I hope you find this sight useful as i have.

I cant remember who but someone asked about testing early - DONT! I think if you test and it cant pick up from a home test you will get yourself in a state and it could be for nothing. So just take the day off so you can relax and hopefully get the news of a BFP and jump and scream anyway you like (not too much jumping ) 

Lou- YAY on the follies. How'd did peeing on a stick go? lol , sound wonderful doesnt it!  Fingers, toes and everything crossed for you. 

xoxoxoxoxoxox

Lots of love to all and big hello to everyone

KP


----------



## Leicesterlou

Yey  my partner in crime returns morning Kittenpaws    The peeing was ok no surge today so praying for one tomorrow, the nurse said the clinic's last day is Friday so hope I get one before that


----------



## KittenPaws

Hello trouble    Finally logged in today, i managed to get in yesterday for like 3 min spurts and after 2-3 times kicked me out. Oh well. 

I hope you get it before friday!

Im at work at the moment, absolutely livid. I nearly ate a social worker for breakfast today, thats how i feel!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Why what's happened then PM me xxxx


----------



## leechcb1

Lou - Hope and pray you get your surge before Friday - nothing for me yesterday or today

I had to go out and buy a digital tester yesterday as I can't trust myself to read the bog standard ones properly - so now doing a normal test and a digital test everyday - surge on digital test is a   

Good luck to everyone xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Ah thanks Leechcb1, when do you expect yours?  I am praying for tomorrow or Thursday, it will break my heart if it doesn't happen before the clinic shuts, the nurse asked me to ring Friday if I haven't had my surge but she didnt say what for.


----------



## zoie

hi all
i know how frustrating it can be waiting for your surge
i have a trigger shot but i fell on a weekend which ment i had to take my trigger shot on the saturday well i thought thats ok
but then i did a test on the friday it came up with a faint result so thought thats fine means ive not ovulated yet then satuday afternoon i took another test then bam the darkest line ive ever seen and i had yet to do my trigger shot well at the time i diddnt think took the shot and then got basted on the monday night
after i thought it wont work if you work out the timing my eggs would have been dead  (because i started to ovulate before i had the trigger shot)
and an egg only lives 12 hours so now im wiser im going to keep an eye on it again and then hopfully i wont fall near a weekend again
leicesterlou im sure you will get your surge if you dont could they not bast you on the friday and then hope you have a surge over the weekend sperm can live like 3 days or so its better then nothing at all perhapes you could ask your clinic


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hi zoie - maybe that's what they will do if I don't get the surge as I have to call them Friday, when you say trigger shot is that because you have been on meds?  Sorry this is first time


----------



## leechcb1

Hi Lou 

Should be Fri or Sat so I should be basted either Sat or Mon (Hewitt Centre is open Saturdays as I was panicing in case I missed it this month)

No doubt it will be Thursday and DP says he's having trouble getting off work if its basting time on Friday - I think he's a bit embarrassed to tell them whats going on - I've told him I will come up and take him to a darkened room in work and make him produce the sample  and I'll trot off on my own to the hospital with it so I think he may try a bit harder on Thursday to get time off if it happens!!!!  He has images of me running into his workplace with my marigolds on and waving his pot around!!!  

I'm not on any injections either - just had my 6 days of clomid at day two of AF

xx

xx


----------



## zoie

hi leicesterlou
by trigger shot i mean pregnyll its to make sure you ovulate and then you are less likely to have cysts aswell 
i ovulate on my own but dr said that if i have the pregnyll then he knows i have and it gives me a better chance of concieving
reasurance for him really 
i am due my af on the 18th and then i should start my menopur from day 2 last time i took menopur up to day 14/15 cant remember excactly


----------



## Susanna

*Leicesterlou*, hope you get the surge soon 

I'm a bit confused and don't know how to feel. I'm doing my treatments in the public sector and this means that the doctor changes always every time. Up to now, everyone has been talking about IUI and we even had to sign consent forms (both my dh and me) for the IUI. Today the doctor saw that there was an 18mm follicle, which means that I have to give the Pregnyl shot today. But then she said we would not do the IUI, since there is nothing wrong with my dh's sperm. Isn't that a bit weird? Up til now everyone was saying that we will do it and now this doctor says that we won't... Does anyone know how much bigger of a chance there would be to get pregnant with IUI than with only an ovulation induction? Don't know if this means that I shouldn't be in this thread anymore...
By the way (this might be TMI for some people), this doctor uses lubricant with the dildocam, but puts it inside the condom! This means of course that it doesn't help it go in and I guess that's why it hurt last time... I really don't trust this doctor and that's why I'm not sure what to think about her decision not to go through with the insemination...


----------



## leechcb1

Hi Susanna 

Not sure about your question re IUI but they do the same to the dildocam at my centre - i think the gel is the same they put on your belly when you get an ultrasound so it must be a lubricant for the scanner or something to makes your insides show up more clearly - there is probably lubricant already on the condom I should imagine (haven't used them for a long time so can't remember)

Sorry if talking rubbish !


----------



## Leicesterlou

Leech   so funny I have visions of the marigolds now!!  But seriously I am sure it will be fine, worst case he pops out of the office for an appointment, men always make things harder than they are....    At least you can go in on Saturday which must put your mind at rest, I am a bit short of time as my clinic shuts next week for refurb and so Friday is the last day, if I don't get the surge then got to ring on Friday to see what they say, hopefully it will all be done before that   so I won't have to worry.

Zoie - ah right I think I get it now, sorry but my first IUI has been completely natural so quite the virgin really.  Hope your AF arrives on 18th so you can get started with tx

Susanna - your always welcome.  Not sure why your doctor is messing you around maybe you should ask them, sorry cant be more help but this is my first IUI and doing it natural but I'm sure the other girls on here will have answers for you.  When I had the dildocam it was the same


----------



## zoie

hi susanna
my dr uses lubricant but on the outside so it is abit wierd 
when i was on clomid i had the pregnyll jab and then tryed naturally so it can be done but if i was you i would ring them and query the dr advise 
alot of the time they dont read your notes and just start it there way so you might have to put your foot down and say i was ment to be basted and now im not because of another dr plus you have signed the consent forms so push them 
remember your dh sperm has to be min of 2 days old and max of 5 days old so talk to your clinic asap so them you wont have bms and then you cant go ahead good luck and lets us know how you get on x


----------



## Susanna

^ The problem is that I can't really call them, since they have only 30 minutes each day when you can call them and it's the nurse, not the doctor who answers the phone (at least I think it is). I don't even know which doctor is there tomorrow... Oh well, we might just try it this way. Or then my dh said we could call a private clinic and ask them if they would do the basting.
About the dildocam and the lubricant, all the other doctors I've been to have put the lube on the outside and that's why I was surprised...


----------



## zoie

you might be able to pay a private clinic to bast you but im not sure as they dont know you 
i  have a little tip for you if you go and do it without the basting
go and see you nurse and get them to do a smear test just before you shold start having bms that way she has cleared anything and might make it better for the men to get in 
try and have the smear about 1/2 days before you never know


----------



## spooks

Evening all, busy, busy, busy here,
Annie- thanks for the hugs. All the best for your scan    How are you doing?
Kissy Bear -thanks for hugs and all that baby dust     
Button     to you 
Caz - hope your appointment went well and you've got some dates for tx 
Leicester Lou -all the best for  
Matchbox - this is all so difficult    Would it be possible for you to have a blood test to confirm you're not pg. I know it's a worry - the first tx I had I convinced myself I was pg even with negative tests and af. Perhaps you could go to your GP and tell them your concerns if you didn't want to go the clinic I know the nurses there should know best but it is important for you to put your mind at rest and know for definite. I personally would go to GP and ask for blood test. A friend of mine was pg without knowing and took meds to stimulate ovaries!!! It is unlikely but you don't want to risk it.   
Leechcb1 - all the best for   (basting)
Jenbow - all clinics do it differently, but I think Zoie's advice is good    
Susannah - hope you've sorted tx out - if you've prepared yourself for IUI then that's what you should have, in my clinic the nurses can deal with everything and consult with a dr. if necessary. I don't know how it works for you but I would phone all the time until you get the answer you want - or turn up at the clinic in person. 
Kitten paws, TLZ, Tiny, and everyone else      


Hugs all around,
Spooks.


----------



## Button76

Evening Ladies

Just a quickie from me today as I saw something from Susanna I thought I should answer.

My clinic puts lubricant inside and outside but doesn't;t use it when I am being basted as it is spermicidal (kills sperm).  Also re your question about your clinic not allowing IUI is your partners sperm is OK.  A friend of mine had IUI once and his sperm was fine and they got pregnant first go.  I get the impression that you are not going private so maybe the NHS are more reluctant to do IUI for different reasons.

Not sure if that has helped or not!!!

Night all.

Button xxx


----------



## kathleenannie

Hi all

Kissy bear-   will pm you

Spooks- thank you for the positive thoughts. Have some dust-  

Susanna- sorry you getting the run around. You are outside of Uk I think? Maybe things done differently in different places? We are having IUI even though "unexplained"- my understanding was is because can overcome some plms not picked up in tests like hostile mucus.
I agree that you should challenge decision if you can- IUI would maximise chances so must be a good thing. ON other hand, your chances are still better this month even if no IUI because you know exactly what your follies were doing and when you will ovulate- all the   have to do is swim in to your follie's open arms!   Good luck whatever happens-  

Leech- Good luck this week   

Lou- Hope all works out perfect for you this week too- come on surge, lets be having you!   

Kitten paws- Thanks for the support x. I eat social workers for a living too! Well I argue with them anyway- I am an advocate for families in child protection situations. What do you do?

Zoie- nice to see you  

Hi everyone else- sorry not to keep up with you all better- Special hello to everyone new  

Me, me, me... 2nd scan on Mon was rubbish!! follies being totally lazy and hadn't grown at all   Come on follies, get working out  
Upped the menopur yesterday (and DP left a fabulous bruise on my tummy!) so we'll see what they've been up to when in for next scan tomorrow.

Onwards and upwards girls- even though it sometimes doesn't feel like it, each day is bringing us closer to our dream- How exciting is that??!!

Annie x


----------



## Leicesterlou

Morning girls, well my surge hasn't arrived yet, getting frustrated as clinis shuts end of the day Friday until March so praying I get it tomorrow or Friday.

Kathleenannie thanks for the PMA come on follies grow for Kathleen   

To everybody else


----------



## TLZ

Hi Everyone

Hope everyone ok, wasn't the weather awful yesterday, stuck on the M4 was not a pleasant experience yesterday I must say !!

I agree with Button about the gel stuff, my clinic don't use it near to basting time cause it kills the spermies !!

I'm going to my clinic at lunchtime, I heard yesterday that they are going to change my drugs this time to Clomid days 2-6 with 150iu Menopur for 3 alternating days ?? Anyone else done it like this ?? I'm not sure I'm happy about the Clomid .. I've had loads of it in my time and I always go a bit fruit loopy on it   

I think if we are paying we should have a say .....
I will let you all know the outcome later,

TTFN

TLZ xx


----------



## KittenPaws

Hi ladies,

Having a better day today i am. 

Lou- chin up, it will happen.... and v.soon xox 

Annie- Oh yesterday was a classic. I work in learning disabilities and we are an "integrated team" but i am part of the health team. Im over it all now, had an early night and feel better. They best steer clear of me today tho. Lol. It was all funding politics!  

TLZ- good luck at the clinic, hope all goes well...  

Ladies, im getting there i struggle to reply to all. I need my internet back at home. Its driving me crazy. Should be up n running soon. Have connection issues STILL!!!

xoxo


----------



## matchbox

Thanks girls!
Spooks - I took my waking temperature this morning and it's really low. Last time when I was pregnant it was really high so I don't think I am pregnant. It was silly of me to even think that.   I will start taking Provera tonight (hate those tablets) so hopefully get my period soon.
Good luck everyone! 

Andi
xx


----------



## leechcb1

Nothing today for me either Lou - am absolutely paranoid in case I miss it - maybe your clinic can give you an injection to bring it on on Friday and thats why they want you to call.  Not too clued up on it but have read other peoples posts where they have some sort of shot.

Have you been on clomid?  I have and have had dragging pains on my left side all week which I thought indicated ovulation - hope I haven't been sold some duff ovulation tests!!  

Hello and good luck to everyone else (I'm having trouble keeping up with everyones names sorry)

x


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hi Leech - I know what you mean about missing it, I was given clearblue tests by the clinic but if I haven't got a surge in the morning I am going to call the clinic tomorrow afternoon to see what they say.  I have had nothing as all tests show I ovulate and all tubes are fine.  Are you testing first wee of the day?


----------



## KittenPaws

Ladies sorry for my ignorance (vigin IUI'r  ) but dont the clinics moniter your O day with scans? So they know as a def it is approaching?


----------



## Leicesterlou

Yes they do with watching the follicles, leech have you been for the dildocam scans?


----------



## Kissy Bear

Hellooooooooooo IUI Chicksssssssssss  

Just a quick one for TLZ....
You should only have a maximum of 12 months supply of Clomid as there is a high risk of damage thereafter. Ususally clinics wait a few years before the provide you with clomid again. I don't know all the pro's and con's but there is a high risk between clomid and cervical cancer. I would suggest you post on the "peer support" and/or "ask a nurse"... for more information.

Maybe your clinic has run out of funding and therefore giving you clomid again for ov stimulation. Its better to ask them this as you have the right to say no... I understand exactly how you must be feeling going back on clomid as it made me loopy too.  
I have everything crossed that you are able to get alternative medication. You have tried clomid - its time for something else. You gave it more than a chance hun! I am feeling so frustrated for you!     Keep us posted  


Kissy Bear sings to the IUI chicks... "Like a Virgin - Heah! Touched for the very first time..."
Got my fingers arms, toes, and legs all crossed for all the 1st time IUI Chicks!              
  

Lots of love,
Kissy Bear
xXx


----------



## KittenPaws

now i got that song in my head thanks kissy bear! lol. But thanks for all your fairy dust!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Touched for the very first time, Like a virgin, When your heart beats, Gonna give you all my love, boy, My fear is fading fast, Been saving it all for you, ’cause only love can last, You’re so fine and you’re mine, Make me strong, yeah you make me bold, Oh your love thawed out, Yeah, your love thawed out....

I love it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KittenPaws

heres your audience! woo woo x


----------



## leechcb1

Sorry had to go and do some work !!! its really getting in the way at the moment!!

testing first wee of the day - only time I can jump out of bed with a spring in my step to be honest

Had my dildocam last Friday to check for follicles and told to start testing on Monday just gone

xx


----------



## KittenPaws

goodluck leechcb1, i hope it all goes well for you! Happy peeing on a stick! How long have you been ttc?


----------



## leechcb1

Hi kitten paws

Have been off pill for 6 years and we have actively tried since I came off it - referred to hospital nearly three years ago but once tests came back with no reasons we tried for a bit by ourselves as we thought maybe now the pressure is off it will work.  tried for 6-8 months then got clomid for 6 months.  Had a long wait to get referred back to hospital and have just got to the top of the list for IUI.  On first try for IUI 

xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Sounds like a mirror image of my story Leech


----------



## KittenPaws

Unexplained gal myself. Me and DH had all the tests under the sun all unexplained. Doing IUI private before ivf because nhs wont offer us IUI. First timer too... 

i hope this works for you leech   i said to hubby the other day i cant believe its been 5 years and just over 5months sice we began TTC!  

I think we never really began any TX earlier cos i felt like nah itll happen naturally- it has to right? So wrong i am ....


----------



## leechcb1

I'm annoyed with myself for putting it off for as long as I did - just took fertility for granted to be honest and then I was scared in case there was a problem with me (DP has a twenty year old from prev relationship - so no NHS IVF for us)

I only feel 21 in my head although my body and my poor ovaries are def 35 (and body a bit more!!)

I know what you mean about the time going by kittenpaws - its frightening.  Surprised you never got IUI we won't get IVF in our area as above so hopefully this works as I don't think we can afford IVF

x


----------



## KittenPaws

Fingers X for your tx. All of us will be cheering for you.  

Its true, to be honest i never even thought about it . I just though when i want a baby i will get one. 

I admit its so damn pricey. I couldnt believe the price of just one tx of IUI. It will be worth it tho, if we all get our BFPs.


----------



## leechcb1

Here's hoping xxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

It will be our year!!!!!


----------



## KittenPaws

How you girls going? Nearly the end of the day..... just got out of a meeting and wanted to wish you all happy Peeing!!!   



love KP xoxox


----------



## leechcb1

I'm shattered - trying to get everything workwise up to date in case I have to take an emergency days off for basting etc.  

Thanks for the luck - another nights restless sleep ahead 

Big luck to Lou for tomorrow's peeingxxxxx


----------



## wee emma

hiya girls,  

we're quite lucky over here, we get one free go with ivf even though my dh has two girls from a previous relationship. it only changed about a year and a half ago, so we started treatment on time, any earlier and we wouldn't have got any.

we've been trying for 3 and a half years and i did the same, took my fertility for granted. i used to time it in my head, i'd have children when dh's youngest was a certain age etc. 

xoxo


----------



## Susanna

Hi girls  
I don't have time for personnals, sorry 
We decided to just try  . If it doesn't work, we'll have the IUI next time. It is not normal here either that the IUI is denied at the last minute. Most of the people whom I know who have had any tx thought the whole thing really weird. Oh well, we just have to make sure that tomorrow and the day after we are active in the  department  I so hope we'll get a BFP in the end  I'm sort of thinking that we have a chance now that I'm ovulating even though I am a bit devastated at not having the basting done...


----------



## zarzar

Hi IUI girlies

not been on here for a few days...laptop conked out and i lost my login details...

AF is due tomorrow   and i've been so horrible to live with. My poor DH hasn't known what to do with himself...He's away for the night now and i'm missing him loads .

He has had to go down to London to the C&W as tomorrow his   are being washed and frozen as a back up for our first cycle of IUI  ...I can't wait..one month to go till we can get started  and i'll be in the same position as Leicesterlou and leechb1. Can't wait to get peeing on those sticks

Lou and leechb1 I really hope you get your surge...i'm almost as impatient to find out how you get on as i am to start my own tx 

Hi to evryone else   

zarzar


----------



## leechcb1

Hi girlies 

Nothing for me again this morning - fingers crossed for you Lou xx

Good luck to everyone else starting out xx

Thanks for the good wishes


----------



## Kissy Bear

​


----------



## Leicesterlou

Kissybear - so you have had a BFP?    

Yipee, I got my surge this morning   so I have rang the clinic and left a message on the answerphone and I am waiting for them to call me back to organise basting.

Sorry no personal too excited (no excuse I know sorry again)


----------



## scousemouse

Kissy hun                
            
          
          
                   
                         
                      

am so thrilled for you hun, we lived closer, I'd come round and give you the biggest  

love
scousemouse
xxxx


----------



## leechcb1

OMG many congrats kissybear       you must be over the moon

Good luck Lou - hope all goes well - hopefully I won't be too far behind you 

Keep us updated as to what the clinic has to say xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Leech - Hopefully you will get yours tomorrow xxx


----------



## leechcb1

I'm hoping so lou - I'm convinced I've been sold two duff ovulation kits!!

If its not here by Monday I will phone clinic and see if they can scan me again to make sure I haven't missed it 

You must be so excited xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

I was beginning to think the same, just heard from the clinic DH goes in at 11.15am and then I go in at 12.45 so taking this afternoon off work to relax, wish me luck girls xxx


----------



## KittenPaws

OH ME OH MY! What a morning

KISSYBEAR- WOOOOOOhhhhooooooooohoooooooooo        

Congrats.... Ohhh positive energy all round! 

lou- Im so happy for you girl. Goodluck         

leech- just go get checked up to be sure. Hopefully your surge will come very soon!!


----------



## leechcb1

Wishing you the best of luck Lou - take it easy and get pampered by DH for the afternoon (tomorrow and the weekend as well!!!)

xxxxx


----------



## zarzar

*Kissy Bear* Congratulations...you must be sooooo excited  

*Lou* Great news about your surge!! Good luck with the basting...Your timings for going to the clinic are good..When we go for ours DH has to be there for 8am and I don't go in for basting till 4pm...whats that all about 

*Leechb1* hope you get your surge tomorrow...Fingers crossed ..(can't find a smiley for that
one)


----------



## Leicesterlou

Thanks zarzar, thats a long time isn't it, my clinic said it needs to be about an hour between DH providing fresh   and me going in for basting, unless this is because we are doing natural not sure.  When are you going for your basting?


----------



## KittenPaws

i want my turn to hurry up  

I think its only usually 1-2 hours for them to wash the sperm. natural cycle or medicated the same.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Kittenpaws   your turn will be here very soon, DH has just rang he is just going into the clinic he is not at all nervous bless him.


----------



## zarzar

i'm not due to go for my basting till next month   counting down the days..AF is due today but hasn't arrived yet...typical when you want to come on AF ends up being late  

KP i'm the same as you...want it to by my turn too...When are you starting yours?


----------



## Leicesterlou

zarzar here is an AF dance


----------



## KittenPaws

Hi girls,

Zar zar i have my follow up on thursday next week (or earlier if some1 cancels) and then will get a start date. Im not sure if its going to be natural or stimulated. I think my clinic likes to use clomid and some other thing (injections??) im but not too sure at this stage. I had to wait for Af to come to have bloods (which was last thursday) so now on the way.. nearly. We got all results back and again as we knew all unexplained. But this clinic wanted to do their own tests (probably to skank us out of £800 more) but whatever its gotta be done. 

Lou- Yay for DH         

my dh is never nervous either, we just laugh we are so juvenille! lol x


----------



## zarzar

Thanks for the dance Lou    

KP I know what you mean about clinics getting loads of money out of you..My DH has been to the clinic this morning to get his    frozen...at a cost of £900...just in case...We might never need to use the frozen ones and now they are frozen we'll have to pay an annual fee to keep them frozen   oh well, like you say, it has to be done

Well done to Lou's DH


----------



## Leicesterlou

Yes DH said it was all fine, I asked how it went and he said fine not embarrased as 'it had to be done', after the basting going home to relax so might log back on later at home if not have a good day and evening all


----------



## zarzar

Lou make sure you relax and and put your feet up this afternoon...Hope everything goes ok..Let us know how you get on.


----------



## zarzar

Lou your dance must have done the trick AF has arrived lol


----------



## Leicesterlou

My god I hope I bring that much luck with myself!!!!  Glad I could help out


----------



## KittenPaws

As we speak Lou is getting basted! Go lou


----------



## zoie

yeah congrats kissybear    
good luck with your basting leicesterlou will be thinking about you 

hi all should be on here more soon af is due tomorrow and then i can start my menopur from day 2 
was wondering if anyone was around the same time as me was hoping for a   buddy


----------



## KittenPaws

Ladies i have a question. How much time do you need for scans? I was just discussing it all with my boss (gggr), she said she needs exact dates! Yeah i will just ring my egg and ask when its coming?  

I will have a clearer pic from my consultant next week as to what im doing (natural/drugs) but just wondering how much time did u guys all need over the period of the one tx? 

Thanks 
xoxo

KP


----------



## Susanna

Congrats KissyBear  That's great news 

Lou, we seem to be cycle buddies as I'm sure I ovulated this morning  Now we just have to   
Then it's the dreaded 2ww


----------



## KittenPaws

goodluck susanna


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hey girls well all basted, been lying on the settee for the last 2 hours and just had to come online to see you all  .  It all went well I will detail in my diary but my DH's   were excellent.  Feeling a little bruised down below but feeling fine, got to go for a blood test next Thursday so see if I did actually ovulate and then do a test on 31st Jan, so until then just using the cyclogest twice daily, yuk one thing I am not looking forward too.  Can't quite believe it has actually happened


----------



## leechcb1

Hi Lou 

Glad it went well - did it hurt?  

Fingers, toes and everything crossed for you cycle buddy (I'm not good with the image thingies!)   

Make sure you take it easy - yeah no housework!!!

xxxx


----------



## KittenPaws

LOU!!! my girl how are you! Im so glad it went well. Just keep on relaxing.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Leech - it didn't hurt but I did feel it going in (more info in my 2ww diary) it will all be worth every minute of it.  They did give me pregnyl (maybe spelt wrong??) she said it was to ensure I ovulate, is this right, can anybody shed some light on this?

Kittenpaws - My FF partner, I am fine thanks feeling a little discomfort but nothing really, I have been lazing around DH is doing everything bless his   were 80million and after the wash 95% swimming in the right direction, so I can't see any reason why it won;t work

Wait and see hey, testing 31st Jan so lots of   for the next 2 weeks


----------



## leechcb1

Kitten paws - I'm not as advanced through the tx as some but I have had two scans up to now - first to check for cysts before giving me clomid and once to check my follicles.  Got appointment for the first scan by calling on day one of AF (you get scanned day 2) and then they gave me the next appointment while I was there.  Once you in having scan it only takes a few minutes but had to wait a while to be seen (but not bothered as TV in waiting room and was getting into neighbours!!).

The downside I think is waiting for the ovulation and to be basted.  I understand that as soon as you get your surge you will be basted the next day so I have been on stand by in work all week ready to take the next day off.  The pressure has got too much and I've booked Monday and Tuesday as holidays and hope to god I get my surge over weekend.  Although my boss is very understanding at the end of the day he's running a business and I'm trying to take as less time off as I can.  No plans either at work or home are being made until I pee on a stick every morning so life generally on hold until surge time.   

Hope this helps 

xxx


----------



## lilo

KISSY BEAR - A Massive congrats on your  

If anyone deserves it you do. You have been a tower of strength to so many of the girls on the IUI board, having been there to always console or sing to cheer us up.

            

Looking forward to seeing you on the waiting for first scan board.

x


----------



## KittenPaws

Thanks guys. I suppose it will all become clearer as we get along. I contacted HR and they said that the national guidelines for NHS staff say that the first cycle is taken as special leave and every treatment thereafter unpaid or annual. I suppose thats better than nothing. 
I told my boss - this is my priority. I dont care, im being honest. People take off time for all kinds of crap, this is important to me. I can very easily tell her to stick it. Its weird sometimes she is so understanding, other times its like AAARRRGHHH  

Lou and Leech fingers, toes and everything crossed for you both and i cant wait to see that BFP message from you both.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Thanks Kittenpaws, sorry disappeared earlier felt a bit woozy I think it might have been the pregnyl.


----------



## zarzar

Hi Lou 

Glad everything went well with the basting. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you..Quick question Did you know you would be having the cyclogest and pregnyl before today...i'm doing a natural cycle too and was wondering if I might have to have it too.   

sending lots of positive energy to you     

Zarzar


----------



## Mrs Dee

Hi everyone, Im new and thought Id pop in to say hello - hope thats okay!!
  
Last week I started my injections Mon Wed and Fri with the new prefilled pen.  First time we have had this and seemed easy enough.  Done the first one in hospital, second one ourselves and on Friday again ourselves, but something wasnt right.  There was still 75iu (iu is that what its called?)left in it.  The overall total was 300 which should have been over the whole week.  Anyway injected the rest in and went to hospital on the following Monday for scan.  Nurse said there was hardly any response at all and prescribed another 75 that day and the Tuesday and told to come back Wednesday.  Same thing happened again on the Wednesday and was given another 75 that day and today (thursday) - go back tomorrow Friday for another scan.  My fingers and toes are crossed that there is a bit of response.  Have little niggles in my side around the ovary area and last month when i had overstimulated with 13 odd follies, I had a lot of pain - really hoping tomorrow will be good news to go for our second iui.  
Sorry know Im going on a bit, but cant explain this to anyone not going thru it as I feel as if I could be from another planet, they sympathise but they just dont GET IT! If that makes sense.  7 injections in 2 weeks, LOL , I am in for a hormonal weekend Im sure!!!!
Love Mrs Dee


----------



## jen_d

Hello.  Started IUi yesturday; got clomid and menopur.  next scan weds (cd 10) aim to have basting on friday if i respond same as last time; if not it will be saturday!  I've booked friday off as boss is getting suspicious of my late starts and early leaving!!  only so many times you can use the dentist/doctors excuses!!

looking forward to chatting to you all
xx


----------



## JenBow

Hello Mrs D and Jen, just a quick line to say, welcome!  I am new here myself, the girls here are lovely and supportive. Mrs D good luck for tomorrow.

I am well into my two week wait now -was basted last monday, and test day on Monday, so just 4 days to go now - is my first time and I'm sooooooo nervous and excited and just so many emotions going around my head arrrghhh! xxx


----------



## zarzar

Hi Jen-d. Mrs D and JenBow  

I'm fairly new on here myself...Just wanted to say good luck to you all...Looking forward to getting to know you

JenBow did you have a medicated or natural cycle?

  

Zarzar


----------



## JenBow

Hello Zarzar!  

Medicated - I was on 100mg clomid day2-6 then pregnyl injection day 12.

So you start in Feb? Do you know whether you'll be meds?

Jenbow xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Zarzar the consultant gave me the prescription at the last consultation back in November but I didn't know about the pregnyl until today, to be honest if they say have it I would take their advice but if you want to know ring and ask.  I must say I have felt a little strange since basting pain in lower abdomen and a bit woozy which I am putting down to pregnyl


----------



## Susanna

*KittenPaws*, Thanks 

*Mrs Dee*, I have been using Puregon shots and even though it says that there is 300 IU in the ampoule, there actually is 400 IU in it. Maybe it's the same thing with your drugs. I had to do injections every day. First 50 IU for 7 days and as there was no reaction, 75 IU for the next 4 days and then there was an 18 mm follicle. The next evening it was then time for the Pregnyl shot.

*Leicesterlou*, Great news about your dh's sperm  I have my bloodtest on Wednesday next week  I'll keep my fingers crossed for both of us and *Leech* too    

Well, we've followed the doctors orders  Let's hope that's enough


----------



## struthie

New home this way

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=125535.0


----------

